# Rund um Euskirchen



## sofasurfer (21. November 2004)

hallo,
gibt es mitfahrer im bereich euskirchen?

gruss
markus


----------



## supasini (13. April 2005)

JAAA
wir fahren fast jedes WE, meist MTB
wir sind: Philipp (14), Martin (39), Chris (37) manchmal und demnächst sicher wieder öfter Jörg (35)
was: "normale" Touren, Standard sind 40-50 km mit 600-800 Hm in 2-3 Stunden (je nach Matsch, Singletrailanteil etc.)
wollte gerade dieses Thema eröffnen, dachte aber nochmal dran, dass es ja eine Suchfunktion gibt... (selbst-auf-die-schulter-klopf!)
also: wo sind die weiteren EU-Biker

meine HP (privater Radfahrteil, alles andere musst du selber rausfinden ;-)) http://www.die-sinis.de/Martin/Radfahren/radfahren.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bauchi (7. November 2005)

aloha he,

komme auch aus der nähe von BaMü (Wachendorf) und fahre mit meinen kumpels auch meist sonntags, billiger wald, richtung holzheim und so.
da wir konditionell (regelmäßig fahren wir erst seit 4-5 wochen) noch net so auf der höhe sind sinds meist so 20 km (2-3 std)

vielleicht können wir uns ja mal treffen


----------



## supasini (10. November 2005)

jau, Treffen und zusammenfahren geht sicher - wir kommen oft durch Wachendorf auf unseren Touren. Dann können wir ja dort vorbeikommen und gleichen so eventuelle konditionelle Ungleichgewichte aus (wobei in diesem Forum niemand die Wahrheit über seine Fähigkeiten sagt: Übertreibungen sind genauso wie gnadenlose Tiefststapeleien an der TO!)

übrigens: meine Fahrradseiten sind umgezogen:
www.radfahren.die-sinis.de
da gibt es auch den ersten Tagesbericht des diesjährigen AlpenX, weitere folgen...

Sonntag gibt's sicher was, kann ich aber noch nicht genau sagen, wann (muss doch meine neue Gabel und Bremse einweihen!  )


----------



## Tittus (11. November 2005)

hallihallo!
komme aus münstereifel! wenn du interresse hast können wir auch mal ne runde fahren!?
fahre seit anfang 05 . 
meld dich einfach (freue mich auch über andere biker) die lust habe mal ne runde mit mir (meisens auch mein kumpel) beide 26. jahre zu zu biken. 
p.s : kenne auch ein paar fette abfahrten!!!!


----------



## bauchi (12. November 2005)

naja diesen sonntag weiss ich noch net ob es klappt weil 2 meiner mitfahrern noch zum fußball müssen, wird's wahrscheinlich wieder ne spontane 2std-streckequer durch der billiger wald oder so


----------



## Kawaatze (12. November 2005)

Wie?
Wann? 
Wo?
MfG Guido


----------



## supasini (12. November 2005)

ich fahre morgen, Sonntag, 13.11.05

Start: 14 Uhr, Parkcafe am Kreisel am Ruhrpark
Dauer: ca. 3 Std.
ca. 45 km, 800 Hm
Tempo + Schwierigkeit: mittel (TT-Maßstab)  
lg, Martin


----------



## Kawaatze (13. November 2005)

@ Supasini,
wo ist das???


----------



## supasini (13. November 2005)

schade, da haben wir uns im Netz um 10 min verfehlt, ich hatte um 11:55 das letzte Mal geguckt, ob jemand mitfährt...
Habe dann am Kreisel bis 14.15 Uhr gewartet und bin dann allein gestartet.

Für eventuelle zukünftige Treffs (ist nämlich ein recht zentraler Punkt): das ist der Kreisel an der Bahnunterführung Bahnhofstr./Münstereifelerstr., da ist dann der kleine Park und eben auch das Cafe.

Wir können aber auch gerne andere Treffpunkte ausmachen, insbes. sinnvoll, wenn jemand mit dem Auto (Bah!) anreist...


----------



## supasini (14. November 2005)

Auch Ööskerchener Jonge (3x EU, 1x Nöthen und 1x gebürtiger EU mit Wohnsitz im Exil in Oberschwaben) schweifen mal in die Ferne um richtig geile Trails zu rocken: der erste Tag unserer diesjährigen Alpenaktion ist unter
http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/AlpenX/TransAlp_2005/transalp_2005.html#TA05-1
online.
Weitere Folgen folgen!

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (14. November 2005)

Na, viel Erfolg bei Eueren Planungsversuchen, eine gemeinsame Tour der Euskirchener Foriker auf die Beine (Räder?) zu stellen. Ihr werdet schon aufmerksam von Euerer Nachbarschaft im Auge behalten ...... vielleicht drängen wir uns irgendwann einmal ungefragt auf  ...


----------



## M.Panzer (14. November 2005)

Einfach mal bei den Tomburgern vorbeischauen. Gruß Micha.


----------



## supasini (18. November 2005)

nächster Versuch:
Samstag nachmitag ab EU, Start 13.30 Uhr bis es dunkel wird (also ca. 3 h)
Treffpunkt: Ruhrpark / am kleinen Kreisel, Bahnunterführung, Wilhelmstraße/Münstereifeler Str.
(Nähe Park-Café, Wilhelmstr. 64)
bitte heute noch hier bestätigen, bei mir könnte es zeitlich etwas knapp werden, müsste ich aber so gerade schaffen... sonst: 14 Uhr?

vielleicht bis morgen, martin


----------



## Kawaatze (18. November 2005)

Hallo Martin,
das ist ja mal ein Wort. Da ich jetzt weiß, wo der Ruhrpark ist  , werde ich dort vorbeischauen. 13.30 Uhr oder 14.00 Uhr ist mir egal. Geb mir bloß irgendwie Bescheid.
Bes morje.
Guido


----------



## supasini (18. November 2005)

hi guido,
ich habe bis 12.30 Tag der offenen Tür in Mechernich, verscuhe dann so schnell wie möglich nach EU zu kommen, in die Klamotten zu springen und mit ne Banane reinzudrücken - ich denke realistisch ist aber eher 14 Uhr, dann ist's stressfrei...
Also bis dann!


----------



## supasini (19. November 2005)

hi kawaatze,
bin zu Hause, ziehe mich jetzt um und fahre dann los - 14 am Kreisel!
supasini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kawaatze (20. November 2005)

@ Martin,
ein Dankeschön für die coole Tour gestern. Hoffe, ich habe Dich nicht zu sehr aufgehalten  .
Hat Spaß gemacht.
MfG
Guido


----------



## supasini (20. November 2005)

Kawaatze schrieb:
			
		

> @ Martin,
> ein Dankeschön für die coole Tour gestern. Hoffe, ich habe Dich nicht zu sehr aufgehalten  .
> Hat Spaß gemacht.
> MfG
> Guido



aufgehalten? - war ja geschickt, die erste Stunde so zu tun, als sei das Tempo zu hoch um dann die zweite locker mitzurollen und die dritte Druck machen zu können    - nee, war wirklich klasse, nur ein bisschen zu kalt, hab unter der Dusche noch richtig gelitten, bis die Füße wieder warm waren.
demnächst mehr! - und vielleicht fahren ja uch noch ein paar Leutchen mehr mit?
Vielleicht auch mal ein Nachtritt?
martin


----------



## Kawaatze (20. November 2005)

Gerne. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. November 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> demnächst mehr! - und vielleicht fahren ja uch noch ein paar Leutchen mehr mit?
> Vielleicht auch mal ein Nachtritt?
> martin



Gerne! Für das MTM wäre es jedoch hilfreich, entsprechende Vorhaben frühzeitig zu kennen, da die MTM-internen Planungen/Absprachen meist schon ein paar Tage vorher konkret festestehen.


----------



## supasini (20. November 2005)

tja, das mit der frühzeitigen absprache ist zumindest genau mein problem: do oder fr. kann ich schon meist abschätzen, was am WE möglich ist, früher ist schwierig.
aber man(n) tut, was man(n) kann!


----------



## supasini (23. November 2005)

Der zweite (schmerzhafte...  ) Tag unserer diesjährigen Transalp-Tour ist online:
http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/AlpenX/TransAlp_2005/transalp_2005.html#TA05-2
Viel Spass beim Lesen und Bildschen kucken, martin


----------



## black (23. November 2005)

schöner Bericht! War ja ne sch... mit dem Kinn ^^ ! Plane selber auch nächstes Jahr über Schlüsseljoch und Pfundererjoch.. wäre der 1.AC. Muss schon überwältigend sein " Pfundererjoch"!!! Hatte mich bei dir mal im icq gemeldet wegen paar Fragen zu AC (@Sini)! komme aus Nettersheim. liegt ja um die Ecke..  meld di mal.. Gruß black


----------



## theasteroid270 (24. November 2005)

Hey geile Tour. Aber das mit dem Kinn braucht kein Mensch. Aber so eine Tour währe schon ein Traum für mich aber ich denke ich würde sie nicht über stehen. Aber für ne gemütliche Sonntagsrunde hier in der Umgebung hätte ich nichts ein zu wenden.


----------



## Kawaatze (26. November 2005)

Hallo,
fährt heute jemand???
MfG
Guido


----------



## supasini (26. November 2005)

nä, hück nit!

aber morgen: vielleicht mal zügig zum Michelsberg Schnee gucken? Start so ca. 11 Uhr? Treff vielleicht bei Kawaatze in Stotzheim?
cu, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. November 2005)

Der dritte Tag unseres AlpenX ist online - Klickst du hier


----------



## Kawaatze (27. November 2005)

Hi,
das schaff ich nicht. Bin gerade erst aufgestanden  . Hatten gestern ´ne kleine Party.
Noch ne Info: Habe gerade mit meinen Eltern telefoniert, in Bad Münstereifel ist es richtig gut am schneien. Viel Spaß trotzdem.
Bis neulich.
Guido


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. November 2005)

Tach auch.

Am Sonntag sollen die Temperaturen ja halbwegs moderat werden.

Plane eine größere Tageslicht-Runde ex SBTS über u.a. Arloffer Berg, Dicker Tönnes, Michelsberg, Nöthener Tannen, Startzeit ca. 12:00 ex SBTS. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen??

Wie sind die Wegeverhältnisse zur Zeit, Schnee, Matsch, befahrbar?

Falls sich jemand als potentieller Mitfahrer outet, würde ich den Termin in's LMB einstellen. Geht vor allem darum, ein paar Kilometer in die Beine zu bekommen und weniger um exesssive Trailsucht...

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Elch007 (30. November 2005)

Hallo, also als Neuling wäre schon gerne dabei.

Wie viel km sollen es denn werden?

Bin nämlich ein bissl ausm Training.


----------



## supasini (30. November 2005)

wenn ich mit meiner Arbeit gut durchkomme gehe ich nachher noch was biken, dann melde ichmal, wie Rchtg. Michelsberg die Wegeverhältnisse sind.
Am Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, da singe ich mit meinem Chor im Alten Rathaus EU ein Konzert (www.kairos-eu.de) - wenn die (General-)Probe am Freitag aber wie befürchtet verläuft würde ich eigentlich das Radeln vorziehen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. November 2005)

Elch007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, also als Neuling wäre schon gerne dabei.
> 
> Wie viel km sollen es denn werden?
> 
> Bin nämlich ein bissl ausm Training.


4h, ~70km, ~1300-1400 HM.

Hängt natürlich von den Temperaturen und der Befahrbarkeit der Wege ab; ggfls wird was runtergetaktet. Die Hauptanforderung lautet also "mein Hintern verträgt vier Stunden MTB-Sattel  ".  

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. November 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ...dann melde ichmal, wie Rchtg. Michelsberg die Wegeverhältnisse sind...



Aktuell liegt am Michelsberg der Schnee noch nahezu flächendeckend, etwa 10 bis 15 cm. Die Temperatur war um 16.00 Uhr bei + 1 Grad, Tendenz fallend. Seltsamerweise waren keine Rodler etc dor zu sehen..... vielleicht eine Seuche ausgebrochen...?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. November 2005)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuell liegt am Michelsberg der Schnee noch nahezu flächendeckend, etwa 10 bis 15 cm. Die Temperatur war um 16.00 Uhr bei + 1 Grad, Tendenz fallend. Seltsamerweise waren keine Rodler etc dor zu sehen..... vielleicht eine Seuche ausgebrochen...?


Danke,

ist ne klare Ansage. Da die Temperaturen am WE etwas steigen sollen, dürfte es dann so richtig saftig matschig werden.

Denke mal, ich mach was materialschonenderes...

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Dezember 2005)

Mahlzeit!!

Nachdem sich für Sonntag nun recht verbindlich eine milde Feuchtfront angekündigt hat, steht der Umrundung von Bad Münstereifel doch nichts mehr entgegen.

Wer also Freude an einer etwas längeren Tour mit ein paar satten Anstiegen hat oder sogar Punkte sammelt, ist herzlich eingeladen. Start zu humaner Zeit und wir sind auch noch vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zurück.


Den Termin findet Ihr im LMB.


Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2005)

da ich ja morgen leider nicht kann   habe ich heute mal das Revier konkret gescheckt, Alda:
bis 400 Hm ist alles schneefrei und der Matsch hält sich einigermaßen in Grenzen, darüber wird'S etwas unangenehm: es liegen tückische "Eisplatten" (schwierig zu beschreiben, die Dinger sind braun vom Dreck, so angetautes Eis) auf den Wegen, bergauf kein Problem, bergab schlecht zu erkennen - Abfahrten werden zu Kamikaze-Unternehmen  -  oder sehr langsam.
Viel Spass morgen, martin.

p.s.: wer Spass an Rätzeln hat: wir machen dieses Jahr einen Rätzeladventzkalender, den findet ihr unter http://www.die-sinis.de/Projekte/Advent_2005/advent_2005.html


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Dezember 2005)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> da ich ja morgen leider nicht kann   habe ich heute mal das Revier konkret gescheckt, Alda:
> bis 400 Hm ist alles schneefrei und der Matsch hält sich einigermaßen in Grenzen, darüber wird'S etwas unangenehm: es liegen tückische "Eisplatten" (schwierig zu beschreiben, die Dinger sind braun vom Dreck, so angetautes Eis) auf den Wegen, bergauf kein Problem, bergab schlecht zu erkennen - Abfahrten werden zu Kamikaze-Unternehmen  -  oder sehr langsam.
> Viel Spass morgen, martin.
> 
> p.s.: wer Spass an Rätzeln hat: wir machen dieses Jahr einen Rätzeladventzkalender, den findet ihr unter http://www.die-sinis.de/Projekte/Advent_2005/advent_2005.html


Vielen Dank noch postum,

habe den Sonntag dann lieber rund um Zülpich auf Asphalt verbracht  .

Was'n die Ansage für dieses WE, soll ja halbwegs trocken und  werden. Jemand für 'ne größere Runde rund um's schöne BaMüEi zu haben  ?

Wäre bereit, die geplante Tour nochmal einzustellen, sofern Interesse besteht, Sa. oder So.??

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Kawaatze (6. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Hammelhetzer,
Intresse besteht schon, jedoch habe ich noch nicht genug Ausdauer um für 70 km ~ und 1300- 1400 HM zu machen  .
Vielleicht ein Paar km weniger?
Schönen Gruß.
Guido


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Dezember 2005)

Kawaatze schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Hammelhetzer,
> Intresse besteht schon, jedoch habe ich noch nicht genug Ausdauer um für 70 km ~ und 1300- 1400 HM zu machen  .
> Vielleicht ein Paar km weniger?
> Schönen Gruß.
> Guido


Sach nur ob Samstag oder Sonntag, und ich bring dich wieder gesund und wohlbehütet heim.

Nee, echt kein Problem. Wir können jederzeit ein paar Zacken rausnehmen. So drei Stunden sollten wir aber schon unterwegs sein, Startzeit gegen zwölf?

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## alex-racer (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi alle,

@ Hammelhetzer

Wir haben auch interesse zu einer Tour um Bad Münstereifel.
Wir kommen dann mit 2 bis 3 Leuten aus Mönchengladbach runter, lohnt aber nur wenn das Wetter am WE gut ist (trocken).
Für uns wäre der Sonntag am besten für eine Tour, behalte das hier mal im Auge und melde mich zum WE noch mal.



Gruß Alex


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Dezember 2005)

alex-racer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi alle,
> 
> @ Hammelhetzer
> 
> ...


Ok, 

ich plane dann mal auf Sonntag. Würde mich freuen, wenn's klappt. Startpunkt wäre ab der Steinbachtalsperre, ist nicht schwer zu finden. Ich stelle den Termin dann am Do. ein, dann sollte das Wetter halbwegs feststehen.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (7. Dezember 2005)

Leicht und langsam am Sonntag ?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Leicht und langsam am Sonntag ?


Technisch ja. Allerdings ist dir sicher klar, dass witterungsbedingt auch einfache Strecken zäh sein könnten.

Es gibt einige Anstiege mit mehreren hundert Höhenmetern, teilweise an die 20%. Habe noch keinen kennengelernt, der oben auf dem Michelsberg gesagt hat "oops, das war jetzt aber leicht".

Sagen wir statt langsam ruhig und besommen, das klingt passender  . Du bist zäh, du wirst es überleben  

Warum fragst du nicht "schönes Panorama, interessante Landschaften?" Ja  , lautet die Antwort.

Gruß
Hammelberuhiger


----------



## Derk (7. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Warum fragst du nicht "schönes Panorama, interessante Landschaften?" Ja  , lautet die Antwort.
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelberuhiger



Ich kenne die Nordeifel schon und weiß , warum ich dort gerne fahre.


----------



## Kawaatze (7. Dezember 2005)

Jep,
ich bin dabei. Paßt doch alles  . Werde dann die neuen Teile ausprobieren.
CU
Guido


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Dezember 2005)

Tach Eifelfreunde.

Habe die Tour jetzt mal für Sonntag eingestellt mit Maximalstrecke- und Dauer.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1763

Wie gesagt, es hindert uns niemand zu ver- oder abzukürzen, keiner wird tot im Wald zurückgelassen.

Hinweis noch: auf dem Parkplatz dürfte nicht viel los sein, man kann sich da also auch vorher/nachher gut umziehen. Das reinigende Bad in der Steinbachtalsperre bleibt allerdings den Ironmen vorbehalten    

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Derk (8. Dezember 2005)

Na gut, ich mache mit - aber auch nur, damit Ihr Euch auf den Höhen länger erholen könnt.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, ich mache mit - aber auch nur, damit Ihr Euch auf den Höhen länger erholen könnt.


Schätze mal,

die richtig harte Prüfung kommt für dich erst, wenn du nach hause kommst  . Schön, dass es doch noch klappt.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Derk (8. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach Eifelfreunde.
> 
> Habe die Tour jetzt mal *für Samstag * eingestellt mit Maximalstrecke- und Dauer.
> 
> ...




Hallo Dieter,

ich hatte "Samstag" gelesen ........

Da kann ich mitmachen.

Im LMB hast Du - das sehe ich jetzt erst -  den 11.12.2005 , also den Sonntag, angegeben; dann könnte ich aber  - zu der späten Uhrzeit - nicht.

Also, was gilt ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Hammelhetzer (8. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> ich hatte "Samstag" gelesen ........
> 
> ...


Sorry,

es gilt der 11., Sonntag. Hab's im Thread gerade korrigiert. Sonntag soll es einen Tic wärmer sein, das schadet in den Höhenlagen nicht.

Will am Samstag Straße rollen, vielleicht ist das ja was für dich. Startzeit 11:15 ex Erftstadt. Routing steht noch nicht fest, es wird gegen den Wind gestartet, aber auf alle Fälle Eifel bis auf ca. 400m ü.NN. Falls Interesse, poste ich's im RR-Forum.

Gruß
Kalenderhammel


----------



## Derk (8. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry,
> 
> Will am Samstag Straße rollen, vielleicht ist das ja was für dich. Startzeit 11:15 ex Erftstadt. Routing steht noch nicht fest, es wird gegen den Wind gestartet, aber auf alle Fälle Eifel bis auf ca. 400m ü.NN. Falls Interesse, poste ich's im RR-Forum.
> 
> ...



Interesse besteht durchaus.  Zeit habe ich am Samstag .  Trockenes Wetter ist vorhergesagt. Ich sorge dann dafür, dass esfürDich keine anstrengende sondern eine erholsame Tour wird.  

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theasteroid270 (10. Dezember 2005)

Sonntag währe OK aber wo in Erftstadt??


----------



## bauchi (11. Dezember 2005)

nabend,

hab mich kang net mehr eingelinkt, aber heua (11. dezember) wollt ich mitm kumpel wieder en   anfänger ründchen drehen. geplant ist wachendorf - iversheim - kalkar - billiger berg - burg zievel - lessenich wacendorf.

manch einer wird jetzt lachen aber wie vor wochen schon gesagt, konditionell sind wir ziemlich dowhill

14:30-15 uhr solls los gehn


----------



## black (12. Dezember 2005)

waren welche von euch hier im Forum gestern Sonntag 11.12. am Michelsberg so gegen 11? es kamen etwa 5 biker an mir vorbei. Ich frag mich ob die hier im forum aktiv sind... mfg


----------



## Kawaatze (17. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,
wer fährt heut oder morgen???
Gruß
Guido


----------



## supasini (17. Dezember 2005)

eigentlich..... morgen! so gegen 11 oder 12 starten?
Wo? ich kann bei dir vorbeikommen.

...ACHTUNG: das ist noch keine verbindliche Zusage, muss ich noch mit dem Wettergott und meinem Weib abklären...


----------



## mbt (18. Dezember 2005)

HUhu. 
bin aus Erftstadt-Niederberg das sind 8 km von Euskirchen und immer für ne Tour offen also ruhig mal bescheid sagen wenn was geplant ist.
Gruß Mario ride on
www.onlymbt.purweb.de rein gucken und was nettes im Gästebuch hinterlassen danke !


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. Dezember 2005)

Eine Frage interessenhalber: War heute am frühen Nachmittag jemand von Euch Euskirchener Jungs unterwegs im Raum Queckenberg/Berscheid...?


----------



## supasini (5. Januar 2006)

Der vierte Tag unseres AlpenX ist online! KLICK


----------



## Kawaatze (6. Januar 2006)

Hi,
werde morgen nachmittag so gegen 14.00 Uhr an der Hardtburg  zu 'ner kleinen Runde starten.
Hat jemand Lust??
MfG
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Januar 2006)

Hallo.

Überlege für kommenden Sonntag (15.1.) eine lockere Marathon-Runde um Bad Münstereifel zu drehen, ca 5h. Der Wetterbericht sieht soweit ja recht gut aus.

Wie ist denn derzeit die Matsch- bzw. Schneesituation? - schließlich geht's ja u.a. über den Michelsberg Locals bitte melden.

Gibt's potentielle Mitstreiter? Mir geht's eher um's Kilometerschrubben und nicht um den ultimativen Downhill. Den Guide würde ich stellen. Bevorzugter Startpunkt Steinbachtalssperre.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer

Nachtrag:
so, habe schon mal eingetragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1763


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn derzeit die Matsch- bzw. Schneesituation? - schließlich geht's ja u.a. über den Michelsberg Locals bitte melden.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1763



Schneelage: Bereits ab rd. 400 Höhenmeter sind die Waldwege, sofern nicht in ausgesetzter Sonnenlage, immer noch großflächig mit gefrorenem (!) Altschnee bedeckt. Evtl. vorhandene Fahrspuren sind ebenfalls vereist. Fußstapfen, Traktorprofile und sonstige Eisskulpturen können, soweit vorhanden, beim Überfahren mit dem MTB zum Verlust locker sitzender Gebisse führen. Sehr hohe Sturzgefahr. Positiv: Wegen Frost nur an sonnenverwöhnten Stellen etwas Matsch.

Mit einer Änderung der  Lage ist aufgrund des andauernden Frostwetters vorerst nicht zu rechnen. Habe deshalb meine eigenen Aktivitäten mehr ins aufgetaute Flachland verlegt. 

Trotzdem: Viel Spaß!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Januar 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Schneelage: Bereits ab rd. 400 Höhenmeter sind die Waldwege, sofern nicht in ausgesetzter Sonnenlage, immer noch großflächig mit gefrorenem (!) Altschnee bedeckt. Evtl. vorhandene Fahrspuren sind ebenfalls vereist. Fußstapfen, Traktorprofile und sonstige Eisskulpturen können, soweit vorhanden, beim Überfahren mit dem MTB zum Verlust locker sitzender Gebisse führen. Sehr hohe Sturzgefahr. Positiv: Wegen Frost nur an sonnenverwöhnten Stellen etwas Matsch.
> 
> Mit einer Änderung der  Lage ist aufgrund des andauernden Frostwetters vorerst nicht zu rechnen. Habe deshalb meine eigenen Aktivitäten mehr ins aufgetaute Flachland verlegt.
> 
> Trotzdem: Viel Spaß!


Und deine Lebenserfahrung sagt dir, dass sich das bis Sonntag nicht ändern wird  ??

Dann mache ich mal einen Rückzieher, friere den Post ein und rolle auch flach.

Danke, dass du einem alten Mann das Leben gerettet hast .

Gruß
Hammelrutscher


----------



## Eifelwolf (10. Januar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Und deine Lebenserfahrung sagt dir, dass sich das bis Sonntag nicht ändern wird  ??



Nö, der Wetterbericht...  . Der behauptete keck, das Frostwetter würde zumindest  bis Donnerstag anhalten. Eine weitergehende Vorhersage gab's gestern noch nicht. Wenn Du natürlich jetzt die Tour absagst, wird entsprechend Murphy's Gesetz am Sonntag in der Eifel der Sommer toben....


----------



## Montana (10. Januar 2006)

Sehr lobenswert und zur Nachahmung empfohlen    

Bis morgen 

Guido




			
				Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Schneelage: Bereits ab rd. 400 Höhenmeter sind die Waldwege, sofern nicht in ausgesetzter Sonnenlage, immer noch großflächig mit gefrorenem (!) Altschnee bedeckt. Evtl. vorhandene Fahrspuren sind ebenfalls vereist. Fußstapfen, Traktorprofile und sonstige Eisskulpturen können, soweit vorhanden, beim Überfahren mit dem MTB zum Verlust locker sitzender Gebisse führen. Sehr hohe Sturzgefahr. Positiv: Wegen Frost nur an sonnenverwöhnten Stellen etwas Matsch.
> 
> Mit einer Änderung der  Lage ist aufgrund des andauernden Frostwetters vorerst nicht zu rechnen. *Habe deshalb meine eigenen Aktivitäten mehr ins aufgetaute Flachland verlegt. *
> 
> Trotzdem: Viel Spaß!


----------



## supasini (10. Januar 2006)

ich war am Sonntag mit meinem Bruder rund um die Steinbachtalsperre unterwegs: war zwar teilweise ne ziemliche Konzentrationssache, hat aber Spass gemacht: wenn das Wetter sich nicht gravierend ändert kann man durchaus fahren!
martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomibeck (20. Januar 2006)

SO ich meld mich dann auch mal hier an  da ich ja aus dem Herzen Euskirchens komme is das mein recht. ALso ich bin letztes We  an der Hardtburg rumgecruist ging ganz gut bis auf die ein oder andere Eisplatte. Was mir mehr Probleme gemacht hat war meine Vorderbremse  ich hasse sie argh würgh immer wieder verglasen mir die Beläge. naja egal hab en paar neue im Keller liegen also wenn einer Lust hat am WE ne kleine  - mittlere Tour zu drehen ( mehr schaffe ich immo nicht !!!) bin ich dabei hatte da an den Billiger WAld gedacht ( das ist doch auch der der hinter WIßkirchen liegt oder ????)   P.S  benutzt einer von euch Überschuhe auf den Klickies ??? mir sind letztes We die Zehen abgefallen naja  meldet euch  
mfg TOmibeck


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Januar 2006)

Jou, ich hab mir für diesen Winter auch paar überschuhe besorgt. Muss sagen das bringt schon was. Ich hab mir diese hier gegönnt: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/PEARL-IZUMI-Uber...753984934QQcategoryZ85076QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Die sind nicht nur schön warm sondern auch noch absolut Wasserdicht. Ausserdem haben die ne etwas dickere Gummierung unten drunter so das die nich gleich kaputt gehen wenn man mal paar Meter laufen muss. Hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt. Fallen allerdings etwas kleiner aus.

Mit fahren is momentan leider bei mir nix, hab ne schöne dicke Erkältung


----------



## Tomibeck (20. Januar 2006)

So die neuen Eläge sind drauf hab mich auf dem glitschigen Untergrund heute direkt zwei mal gelegt und mir die Außenseiten meiner Klikies ruiniert toll !!! NAja ich stehe jetzt wieder zur Verfügung also meldet euch Sonntag wäre en guter Tag zum fahren  mb Tomibeck


----------



## Tomibeck (22. Januar 2006)

Mhm hab ich alle vergrault? schade


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2006)

zurück aus dem Skiurlaub: Bandabriss an der Schulter, wird wohl erstmal ne Radelpause werden, näheres aber erst nach Kernspin...  
@ Tomibeck: nicht unruhig werden, es gibt in EU einige MTBler, die's richtig krachen lassen, wenn das Wetter (und meine Schulter) wieder mitmachen: im Moment ist bei einigen eher Schlitenfahren mit den Kindern angesagt!


----------



## Tomibeck (30. Januar 2006)

Aso ja dann freue ich mich ja mal richtig auf kletternde TEmperaturen 

Und gute besserung

PS ich  hab halt mit Kindern noch kein Erfahrung woher soll ich wissen das man mit denen schlitten fahren muss


----------



## Kawaatze (2. Februar 2006)

@ supasini
oh shit, das mit Deiner Schulter. Gute Besserung .
...und lass mal besser Wetter werden.
Bis im Sommer 
Gruß Guido


----------



## Handlampe (2. Februar 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> zurück aus dem Skiurlaub: Bandabriss an der Schulter, wird wohl erstmal ne Radelpause werden, näheres aber erst nach Kernspin...




Mensch Maddin.

Was machste für Sachen. Wenn schon nicht beim Biken, dann machst du den Abflieger beim Skifahren.

Wünsche gute Besserung


----------



## supasini (2. Februar 2006)

heute MRT gehabt, muss (und kann!) vermutlich operiert werden, ich bin dann vielleicht im April wieder im Wald... *hoff*


----------



## supasini (23. März 2006)

so, hiermit hole ich "Rund um Euskirchen" pünktlich zum Einzug von gutem Wetter *hoff* aus der Versenkung: nach einer konservativen "Behandlung" (= schweineteure Diagnostik, dann nix machen...) ist meine Schulter wieder Radelfähig: bin seit Samstag wieder auf zwei Rädern unterwegs. Zur Zeit zwar Aussetzerbedingt noch langsamer als sonst üblich, aber es geht.
für die Rennradler unter euch: meidet z.Zt. das Schleidtal! das ist zu 2/3 aufgefräst, habe mich da gestern mit dem RR raufgequält: ätzend. Die Jungs vom Straßenbau haben mir aber versprochen, dass es ne extraschön glatte Decke gibt  

Also: wer fährt am WE? Sonntag nicht zu spät? Startzeit evtl. 11 Uhr irgendwo in der Region? ca. 40-50 km/6-800 Hm?

liebe Grüße, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. März 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> so, hiermit hole ich "Rund um Euskirchen" pünktlich zum Einzug von gutem Wetter *hoff* aus der Versenkung: nach einer konservativen "Behandlung" (= schweineteure Diagnostik, dann nix machen...) ist meine Schulter wieder Radelfähig: bin seit Samstag wieder auf zwei Rädern unterwegs. Zur Zeit zwar Aussetzerbedingt noch langsamer als sonst üblich, aber es geht.
> für die Rennradler unter euch: meidet z.Zt. das Schleidtal! das ist zu 2/3 aufgefräst, habe mich da gestern mit dem RR raufgequält: ätzend. Die Jungs vom Straßenbau haben mir aber versprochen, dass es ne extraschön glatte Decke gibt
> 
> Also: wer fährt am WE? Sonntag nicht zu spät? Startzeit evtl. 11 Uhr irgendwo in der Region? ca. 40-50 km/6-800 Hm?
> ...


Tach.

Ist der Schnee komplett weg? Könnte mich für den Sonntag ex SBTS erwärmen, rüber in's Schleidbachtal (danke für den RR-Tipp), auf 'n Decken Tönnes, Erft-wärts, auf der anderen Seite hoch, runter, Michelsberg, Nöthener Tannen, Eschweilertal (die beliebte Kombi aus MTB-Eifel Touren 1, 2 und 4).

Wär das 'ne Ansage? Gegenvorschläge?

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## supasini (24. März 2006)

muss ich noch familientechnisch abklären, sonst gerne. 
wann und wo wäre Start?
sollen wir's noch kurzfristig ins LMB stellen?


----------



## supasini (24. März 2006)

mir fällt gerade auf, dass in meinem letzten Beitrag eine missverständliche Stelle war:



			
				supasini schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Zur Zeit zwar Aussetzerbedingt *noch *langsamer als sonst üblich, aber es geht. [...]



die markierte Stelle muss natürlich betont gelesen werden, ich wollte keinesfalls den Eindruck erwecken, dass ich ansonsten einer von der flotten Truppe wäre


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. März 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> muss ich noch familientechnisch abklären, sonst gerne.
> wann und wo wäre Start?
> sollen wir's noch kurzfristig ins LMB stellen?


Treffpunkt ist oberhalb von Kirchheim, habe die Runde als LMB bereits beschrieben und könnte sofort veröffentlichen. Wir müßten uns nur noch auf 'ne Uhrzeit einigen, sagen wir mal 12:00, schließlich wird die Uhr vorgestellt und ich muß vorher noch mit 'm Wuffi durch die Ville streifen. Wär das ok?

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## supasini (25. März 2006)

kann aus familientaktischen Gründen z.Zt. nicht fest zusagen, grundsätzlich wäre 12 Start in Kirchheim aber gut. Wie lang dann ungefähr?
ich würde mit dem Rad von EU starten und mich an geeigneter Stele wieder auf den Heimweg machen, müsste 15.30 wieder zu Hause sein... ...wenn ich das grunsätzlich geklärt kriege, wie gesagt: keine feste Zusage.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (25. März 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> kann aus familientaktischen Gründen z.Zt. nicht fest zusagen, grundsätzlich wäre 12 Start in Kirchheim aber gut. Wie lang dann ungefähr?
> ich würde mit dem Rad von EU starten und mich an geeigneter Stele wieder auf den Heimweg machen, müsste 15.30 wieder zu Hause sein... ...wenn ich das grunsätzlich geklärt kriege, wie gesagt: keine feste Zusage.


Hi 

lass es uns dann lieber ein anderes mal machen. Da ich mit dem Auto anreisen muss, sollten es schon was länger sein. Insofern werde ich mal schauen, ob ich morgen vielleicht 'ne Rennradtour gebacken kriege.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## supasini (27. März 2006)

gestern mittag dann doch alleine im Wald gewesen, aber das Wetter war der Knaller: ein bisschen Niesel, von unten feucht, aber so schön waaarm: habe die Schlammpackungen gar nicht gemerkt.
Und unterwegs noch einen netten Euskirchener Biker getroffen: Sascha alias Eifelstoxx


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. März 2006)

Tach

Hab mal was für den Samstag geplant:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1763

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## supasini (1. April 2006)

hiho zesamme,
das war ja sehr nett, mal in heimischen gefilden in einer größeren gruppe rumzuwühlen. wenn ich auch oberhalb von eicherscheid ausgestiegen bin. 
meine noch nicht wieder vorhandene fitness und die anfahrt mit dem radel forderten ihren tribut - war aber sowieso so gedacht gewesen... . 
 trotzdem hatte ich zu hause 1050 Hm und 65 km auf dem tacho, das ist schonmal diesjähriger rekord. 
beim gedanken an die nachösterliche wahnsinnstour mit TT wird mir da aber ganz anders... ich bin jetzt schon auf der suche nach einer geeigneten ausstiegsstelle (aufhören, wenn man zu weit zurückfällt ist das motto  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (1. April 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> hiho zesamme,
> das war ja sehr nett, mal in heimischen gefilden in einer größeren gruppe rumzuwühlen. wenn ich auch oberhalb von eicherscheid ausgestiegen bin.
> meine noch nicht wieder vorhandene fitness und die anfahrt mit dem radel forderten ihren tribut - war aber sowieso so gedacht gewesen... .
> trotzdem hatte ich zu hause 1050 Hm und 65 km auf dem tacho, das ist schonmal diesjähriger rekord.
> beim gedanken an die nachösterliche wahnsinnstour mit TT wird mir da aber ganz anders... ich bin jetzt schon auf der suche nach einer geeigneten ausstiegsstelle (aufhören, wenn man zu weit zurückfällt ist das motto  )




Ausstiegsstelle - bin auch am Überlegen, wie wäre es mit Mayen? Bis dahin würde ich mir dir Tour noch zutrauen. Muß Uwe mal fragen, ob Ihn dass nicht stört, wenn einige von Anfang an mit dem Ziel anreisen, dort auszusteigen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. April 2006)

Kleiner Bericht im Ville bei Nacht Thread. Wenn jemand noch 'n Profil oder so hat...

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## supasini (17. April 2006)

der fünfte und vorletzte Tag unseres 2005er AlpenX ist (gleich) online Klick


----------



## supasini (24. April 2006)

ACHTUNG: der "beste Trail" im Arloffer Wald (Hartenberg - "In den Stöcken") wer ihn kennt weiß, was ich meine: Achterbahnfahrt über 2 Querwege, Hohlweg, Ameisenhaufen,...) ist zur Zeit nicht fahrbar: Holzrückearbeiten!


----------



## supasini (25. April 2006)

es ist vollbracht!!!
Endlich habe ich die 6. und letzte Etappe unseres AlpenX 2005 onlinegestellt. Klick


----------



## bikesiggi (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

der Trail im Arloffer Wald ist wieder fahrbar. Nur noch ein paar wenige Äste und eine grössere Birke liegen auf dem Trail.
Gruss
Siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2006)

Sonntag: CTF in Nöthen: sehr empfehlenswert: gute Verpflegung, besonders nach dem Rennen lecker Essen und Bier 

die Euskirchen-Nöthener TransAlp-Truppe startet in Nöthen um 9 Uhr zur großen Runde (65 km, 1200 Hm, Höhenprofil unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/040530_CTF_Nothen.jpg)
wer mitfahren will... Tempo mittel (für TT: langsam)
__________________


----------



## Tantebrisco (2. Juni 2006)

Ich hätte düren anzubieten^^


----------



## supasini (5. Juni 2006)

Häää? - versteh ich nich...


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Juni 2006)

bikesiggi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der Trail im Arloffer Wald ist wieder fahrbar. Nur noch ein paar wenige Äste und eine grössere Birke liegen auf dem Trail.
> Gruss
> Siggi


 
Die Birke (ein vergessener Maibaum?) liegt im vorletzten Abschnitt immer noch da, könnte, wenn man zügig angeknispelt kommt, zu einem notgedrungen starken Bremsmanöver verleiten  .

Inwiefern ist der Reitweg in der nordöstlichen Umgebung vom Giersberg interessant (natürlich für Reiter... )? Die wenigen Passagen, die ich von den dortigen FAB aus gesehen habe, lassen diesen bei trockenem Wetter verlockend erscheinen.


----------



## black (7. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Inwiefern ist der Reitweg in der nordöstlichen Umgebung vom Giersberg interessant (natürlich für Reiter... )? Die wenigen Passagen, die ich von den dortigen FAB aus gesehen habe, lassen diesen bei trockenem Wetter verlockend erscheinen.



Von der Hütte Jägersruh aus Richtung Schleyertalparkplatz alles fahrbahr bei den aktuellen Wetterbedingungen.

Da gibts so viele Reiterschilder das es fast schon unnormal ist.  
Gäb es mal so viele MTB Schilder..  

Musst du einfach ausprobieren...

mfg
black


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Juni 2006)

black schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Hütte Jägersruh


 
Jo, thx, die Hütte ist mir ein Begriff. Freue mich schon auf die nächste Explorertour in diesem Gebiet  .


----------



## supasini (15. Juni 2006)

habe die erste der Münstereifeler MTB-Touren mal GPS-mäßig erfasst, findet ihr unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/EU-Touren/eu-touren.html#BAM-Touren
lg, martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. Juni 2006)

@Supasini: Die 10 Kurverwaltungs-Routen gibt es doch schon als GPS-Tracks -> guckst Du hier!


----------



## supasini (15. Juni 2006)

"gibt es" ist das eine - zur Verfügung haben "das andere"
mir schwebt vor, die Dinger erst mal orschinal verfügbar zu machen, dann aber die in dem von dir angesprochenen Thread schon genannten "Verbesserungen" einzufügen und so richtig interessante Runden für andere verfügbar zu machen.
(in der leisen Hoffnung auf Tausch)

bei Verbesserungen denke ich z.B. an das unsägliche Stück auf dem 10er ab Decke Tönnes: wenn man statt dessen einfach dem HWW 11 entgegen des offenen Pfeils fährt donnert man über einen der besten Trails des ganzen Steinbachwaldes  - statt Straße und Asphalt!

In diesem Sinne: wenn es die Dinger schon als Dateine gibt: warum gibt es sie dann nicht? dann brauch ich mir die Mühe nicht mehr zu machen!

gute nacht, martin


----------



## juchhu (16. Juni 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> "gibt es" ist das eine - zur Verfügung haben "das andere"
> mir schwebt vor, die Dinger erst mal orschinal verfügbar zu machen, dann aber die in dem von dir angesprochenen Thread schon genannten "Verbesserungen" einzufügen und so richtig interessante Runden für andere verfügbar zu machen.
> (in der leisen Hoffnung auf Tausch)
> 
> ...


 
Lieber Namensvetter,

jetzt haben wir uns zwar noch nicht persönlich kennengelernt, 
aber für einen Geburtstagsgruß reicht es.  

Also, , viele  und ordentlich was zu  und zu  mit netten  .

VG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (16. Juni 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> "gibt es" ist das eine - zur Verfügung haben "das andere"
> mir schwebt vor, die Dinger erst mal orschinal verfügbar zu machen, dann aber die in dem von dir angesprochenen Thread schon genannten "Verbesserungen" einzufügen und so richtig interessante Runden für andere verfügbar zu machen.
> (in der leisen Hoffnung auf Tausch)
> 
> ...


 
a) Tja, zum einen: Die Original-Routen enthalten ja keine geheimnisvollen Trails. Insoweit könnten die GPS-Tracks auch sicherlich öffentlich zum Download bereitgestellt werden. Die M'eifeler Kurverwaltung hat aber auch an diesem Thema scheinbar keine Interesse bzw. hüllt sich im bekannten Forum/HP eisern und traditionell in Schweigen. Insoweit hätte ich als "GPS-Autor" (der ich ja hinsichtlich der M'eifeler Routen nicht bin) auch keine Lust, dieser Kurverwaltung irgendeine Arbeit durch eine Veröffentlichung abzunehmen.

b) Zum anderen: Wer höflich fragt, hat die GPS-Tracks ja bisher - wie ich annehme - auch immer auf der privaten Schiene bekommen. Insoweit: Sie sind verfügbar.

c) Erschwerend: "Verbesserte" Routenführungen könnten dazu führen, dass die GPS-Tracks nicht mehr unter "a) Satz 1" fallen  . Also würde sich auch hier bezüglich der Weitergabe das unter "b)" beschriebene Verfahren eignen.

d) Das TTL (ex MTM) hat dieses Jahr damit begonnen, gelegentlich abendliche Runden auf den Spuren der M'eifeler Kurverwaltungs-Trails zu drehen. Auch hier wurde bisher die Routenführung aus unterschiedlichen Gründen modifiziert. Das TTL hätte natürlich Interesse an den "überarbeiteten Versionen".

Und natürlich:


----------



## black (17. Juni 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> a) Tja, zum einen: Die Original-Routen enthalten ja keine geheimnisvollen Trails.
> 
> c) Erschwerend: "Verbesserte" Routenführungen könnten dazu führen, dass die GPS-Tracks nicht mehr unter "a) Satz 1" fallen  . Also würde sich auch hier bezüglich der Weitergabe das unter "b)" beschriebene Verfahren eignen.



@Eifelwolf..

wie siehts mit den modifizierten strecken aus?
meld dich mal per pm...


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Juni 2006)

Hallo Euskirchener,

das TTL wildert mit seiner Wochentour am Mittwoch, den 28.06.2006, diesmal in fremden Revieren: Im südwestlichen Bereich von Euskirchen wartet eine Trailrunde um Euskirchen auf uns. Basis ist eine Trailroute aus Supasini's Nähkästchen, die aufgrund der abendlichen Zeitvorgabe etwas verkürzt wurde.





 
Geplant ist bei entsprechender Witterung (bei Gewitter und Dauersieff wird nicht gefahren) eine Route mit rd. 36 km und 700 hm. 

Location: Wanderparkplatz "Hardtburg". Die Hardtburg nebst zugehörigem Wanderparkplatz liegt zwischen Euskirchen-Stotzheim und Euskirchen-Kuchenheim und ist in beiden Orten gut ausgeschildert. Die Hardtburg selbst liegt rund 200 m hinter dem Wanderparkplatz (Treffpunkt). 

Der Guide haftet für keinerlei Schäden, die durch eine Teilnahme mittel- oder unmittelbar entstehen.

Dauer: ca. 3 Stunden (geschätzt).

Wir würden uns freuen, wenn die Lokalmatadoren wie Supasini, Tomibeck, Kawaatze und all' die anderen mitfahren könnten  !

LMB-Link: hier!


----------



## supasini (25. Juni 2006)

mal schaun, gibt es ja wenig Gelegenheiten, was neues Kennenzulernen 
nein - das Hauptproblem ist, dass wir Donnerstag in den Süden starten um am Freitag unseren diesjährigen AlpenX zu beginnen. Und so wie ich mich kenne habe ich am Mittwoch abend panische Packaktionen vor mir... 


ach ja:
***Besserwissermodus an***
bitte keine Genitiv-s per Apostroph abtrennen ("supasini's"), das ruft bei mir augenblicklichen Brechreiz hervor!:kotz: 
außerdem sparst du einen Tastenanschlag! 
***Besserwissermodus aus***


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. Juni 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> ach ja:
> ***Besserwissermodus an***
> bitte keine Genitiv-s per Apostroph abtrennen ("supasini's"), das ruft bei mir augenblicklichen Brechreiz hervor!:kotz:
> außerdem sparst du einen Tastenanschlag!
> ***Besserwissermodus aus***


 
Na ja, solange der Duden im Kapitel _"§ 96 (1) - die amtliche Regelung der deutschen Rechtschreibung"_ ein Apostroph im Genitiv (wenn auch nicht im vorliegenden Fall) voraussetzt, wird es dieses Teil noch länger geben.... 

Dem Rheinländer bleibt natürlich als ebenfalls "amtliche" Ausweichmöglichkeit der bekannte "Demm-sing-Genitiv" nach Konrad Beikircher: _"Demm Supasini sing Nähkästchen!"_


----------



## supasini (26. Juni 2006)

mit der rheinischen Fassung kann ich auch viel besser leben!

p.s.: du hast Post!


----------



## supasini (11. Juli 2006)

vom 1.7.-8.7. sind Andi und ich wieder über die Alpen gefahren.  
Die Höhenprofile und GPS-Tracks sind online, Bericht und Photos demnähx!
guckst du hier: http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/AlpenX/TransAlp_2006/transalp_2006.html
lg, martin


----------



## FLASHo (20. Juli 2006)

Hi,
ich komme auch aus Euskirchen und bin begeisterter Biker fahre allerdings erst seit 5 Monaten, wenn ihr aber nochmal vorhabt ne Runde zu drehen sagt bescheid. Da ich noch Schüler bin habe ich fast immer Zeit besonders grade in den Ferien xD


----------



## supasini (15. August 2006)

der erste Tag unseres AlpenX ist online! Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (27. August 2006)

der zweite Tag Klick
Die Photos werden gerade (20:15 Uhr) hochgeladen... Viel Spass!

@ Team Tomburg-Alpencross: die Dinge wiederholen sich: kannte ich eure letzjährige Strecke fast komplett sind wir dieses Jahr sogar beinahe die gleiche Strecke gefahren!
Das Stück zwischen Müstair-Tal (St. Maria) und Bormio scheint es wirklich in sich zu haben: für uns war die Tour über's Val Mora eine der geilsten je gefahrenen, eure Strecke scheintz aber mindestens genauso lecker gewesen zu sein und unterwegs haben wir ein paar Jungs getroffen, die eine dritte Route gewählt hatten, von der sie auch sehr begeistert waren. Hört sich so an, als sollte man in der Ecke einfach mal Urlaub machen


----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2006)

Nabend Martin.

Anscheinen werden deine Bilder in der großen Ansicht nur aus den Thumbnail hochgerechnet, sind falsch oder nicht hochgeladen worden. Mach mal ganz.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## supasini (27. August 2006)

hab gerade nochmal alle durchgeklickt, bei mir funzt's. welche bilder meinst du genau? (von der samstagstour sind sehr viele extrem schlechte bilder dabei, war ja ziemlich dunkel und meine kamera fokussiert sehr langsam...). lg, martin


----------



## on any sunday (27. August 2006)

Höchst merkwürdig.

In Opera sah das Bild so aus, siehe Anhang. Wenn ich die Seite nochmal lade wird es richtig dargestellt. Im Windoofs Explorer gibts keine Probleme, die fehlenden Bilder sind jetzt auch vorhanden. Neumodischer Spielkram.  

Gut Nächtle.

Michael


----------



## supasini (11. September 2006)

morgen 12.09. fahre ich rad - kommt jemand mit?
früher abend ab eu, rr oder mtb, egal!
martin


----------



## rockforce (8. Oktober 2006)

Hallo
ich bin auch ein Biker aus Euskirchen...15 Jahre alt...Ich fahre ein Hape Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (9. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Nun möchte ich mich auch mal der Community und den anderen Bikern hier in und rund um Euskirchen vorstellen. Ich bin Martin - auch 'Conzi' genannt - und wohne mit zunehmender Begeisterung hier in Euskirchen. ich lese hier schon seit einiger Zeit mit und habe auch schon die eine oder andere Strecke von Sini oder TTL oder XCRacer abegefahren.
Ich bin "gute 30" und meine "mal gerade Abends"-Runde ist einmal "Sender-und-zurück". Mein Bike ist ein "Red Bull AL-200 WERKS" Hardtail von dem ich absolut begeistert bin. Meiner Manitou Black Suoer RTWD habe ich nachträglich noch ein LockOut beschehrt und nun paßt das Bike. In meinem letzten Leben war ich Gleitschirmflieger (sogar gut - 2. Bundesliga!), bin aber 2004 abgestürzt und habe mir einen Wirbel gebrochen. Seitdem Couchkartoffel. 2006 habe ich, zuerst mit einem Baumarkt-Bike und dann ab Kilometer 1.000 mit meinem Red Bull bisher knapp 3000 Kilometer [ naja - 300 fehlen noch  ] abgespult und dabei 20 Kilo abgenommen. Sinis Trailrunde bringt mich aber immer noch an meine Grenzen  Um meinen Elektrolyth-Haushalt in Schach zu halten trinke ich für mein Leben gerne "helles Hefe Weizen" (Paulaner oder Erdinger). Mehr Wichtiges und auch Unwichtiges über mich gibt es auf www.xalps.de.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal im Wald....

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. Oktober 2006)

Conzi schrieb:


> ... ich lese hier schon seit einiger Zeit mit und habe auch schon die eine oder andere Strecke von Sini oder *TTL *oder XCRacer abegefahren.
> ...



Dann hoffen wir, dass Du Dich einmal einer TTL-Tour anschließt  . Eigentlich wöchentlich, derzeit jedoch arbeitsbedingt etwas Sendepause. 




Conzi schrieb:


> ... In meinem letzten Leben war ich Gleitschirmflieger (sogar gut - 2. Bundesliga!)...



Uuuuiii... bis zur Bundesliga habe ich es nicht geschafft, nur bis zum Rookie-Landessportbund-Kurs, dafür allerdings parallel zur niederländischen "Sky-diver"-Lizenz. 
Übrigens schöne HP von Dir, finde bloß nicht den zugehörigen Artikel zur Überschrift (Transalp)


----------



## Handlampe (9. Oktober 2006)

Conzi schrieb:


> . ich lese hier schon seit einiger Zeit mit und habe auch schon die eine oder andere Strecke von Sini oder TTL oder XCRacer abegefahren.



Ich hab hier mal den falschen Buchstaben rot markiert


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2006)

Herzlich willkommen! 
ein paar Anmerkungen zu meiner Trail-Hausrunde:
also Kreuzweingarten -> Kreuz ist bis auf die erste Spitzkehre problemlos fahrbar, die fahren z. Zt. nur die Trial-Jungs um die Büser-Brüder, das geht mit Standard-Technik ohne Umsetzen etc. nicht. Ansonsten finde ich von Kreuzweingarten zum Sportplatz viel schwieriger, weil steiler und die neuen Stufen...
Dafür ist verkehrtrum der Schützengräbentrail noch schöner, weil mit sehr viel Flow zu fahren.
vielleicht mal zusammen? lg, martin


----------



## Conzi (10. Oktober 2006)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen!

Vielen Dank für die freundliche und reichhaltige Resonanz - dann will ich mal Stellung nehmen 

@Eifelwolf - TTL-Tour:
An einer TTL-Tour werde ich gerne mal teilnehmen. Leider ist für dieses Jahr erstmal Schluss mit dem regelmäßigen Fahren - ich baue mein Haus um und bin mehr mit Hämmern beschäftigt. 2007 aber sicher...

@Eifelwolf - Gleitschirm-Bundesliga:
Ich bin 1999 und 2000 die "German Open" mitgeflogen und in den Jahren 2000-2004 den German Cup. Eine zweite Bundesliga im klassischen Sinne gibt es nicht - aber German Cup ist "eins unter der Liga". Fliegt Du noch Gleitschirm oder hast Du auf Fallschirm umgeschult?

@Eifelwolf - Homepage XAlps 2007:
Der Alpencross 2007 steht fest auf dem Plan. Das ist auch alles. Sobald ich mehr Fakten habe wird es auch eine entsprechende/n Seite/Artikel dazu geben.


@Handlampe
Die Konkurrenz zw. TT und TTL ist aber eher freundlicher Natur, oder?


@Sini:
In der Euskirchener MTB-Szene wimmelt es von Martins, oder 
Ich bin froh, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der mit der Spitzkehre am Kreuz Probleme hat. Ich habe schon an mir gezweifelt - für den Weg hoch zum Sportplatz gilt das gleiche.  Schützengrabentrail: Zustimmung! Runter macht mehr Spass.... Zusammen fahren? Sehr gerne - leider wirds wie oben gesagt diese Saison eher eng mit der Zeit.... Poste mal wenn Du fährst - evtl. hänge ich mich dann dran.

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag!

Martin aka 'Conzi'


----------



## FLASHo (10. Oktober 2006)

moin,
endlich mal wieder nen lokales Gespräch wo ich mitreden kann xD
Wenn ihr nochmal am Kreuz die Schützengräben fahren wollt wäre ich auch dabei bin sowieso die letzten Tage immer da in der Umgebung gewesen...
Zur Spitzkehre kann ich nur sagen dem Büser und seinen Freunden machts da aufjedenfall viel spaß "rumzuspielen" wenn ich mit denen aber unterwegs bin trage ich lieber hoch da es mit meinem 19kg Freerider doch zu nervenraubend ist.
Gruß Chris


----------



## on any sunday (10. Oktober 2006)

Ist schon ein Kreuz mit diesen Spitzkehren.


----------



## FLASHo (10. Oktober 2006)

Ja die Spitzkehre komme ich auch hoch ging eigentlich um die erste wo so paar Steine im Boden sind


----------



## rockforce (10. Oktober 2006)

Morgen...ich bin auch ein freund von den büser's und fahre auch die spitz kurve..zwar nicht immer aber oft...und ich fahre sie ohne versetzen oder andere trailtechniken...ist zwar nich ganz einfach aber sie ist fahrbar...ich fahre heute mit en paar freunden ne tour...wer lust hat mitzukommen bitte bis 12.30 uhr hier melden


----------



## rockforce (10. Oktober 2006)

falls einer das gleich noch sieht und mitfahrn will...wir werden gegen 14.45 uhr an der marienschule vorbei fahren...da könnte man noch einsteigen =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2006)

@supasini: hast du die gps tracks von deiner homepage vielleicht auch als .ovl oder .txt ? bekomme die .TRK dateien trotz NH-Toptrans nicht in eine ocl gewandelt ?!?


----------



## Conzi (10. Oktober 2006)

schraeg schrieb:


> @supasini: hast du die gps tracks von deiner homepage vielleicht auch als .ovl oder .txt ? bekomme die .TRK dateien trotz NH-Toptrans nicht in eine ocl gewandelt ?!?



Hi Schraeg.
Ich denke du meintest in OVL. 
In dem Fall könnte ich mich als "Konvertierer" anbieten. Ich habe die entsprechenden Werkzeuge dafür 

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## supasini (10. Oktober 2006)

ich mach alles mit fugawi - und habe zur zeit leider keine ziet, mich um weitere konvertierungen zu kümmern. ich bin froh, wenn ich diese woche trotz "ferien" noch mal aufs radel komme 
lg, martin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Oktober 2006)

@supasini Ok ! is schon recht !

@conzi: hab dir ne mail geschrieben ! thx


----------



## Conzi (10. Oktober 2006)

schraeg schrieb:


> @conzi: hab dir ne mail geschrieben ! thx



Hi Schraeg,

bisher nicht angekommen. 
Probier mal *mc* at *conzi* dot *com* [at = @ und dot = .  ]  ....

Alternative => PM mit Deiner Adresse.

Conzi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Oktober 2006)

Also wenn ich euch nochmal in der Euskirchener gegend rumtreibt, hab da paar Touren auf meiner HP Online gestellt. Viel Spass damit: www.hubert-im-netz.de


----------



## Kawaatze (1. November 2006)

Hallo,
fährt heute wer? So gegen 14.00 Uhr? Vielleicht kann man sich irgendwo treffen.
MfG
Guido


----------



## FLASHo (1. November 2006)

Moin,
ich wollte heute mitm Freund nen kleines Ründchen zur Steinbach machen und da was durch Wald Schreddern vorher noch mal am WeißenKreuz was rumheizen... 
Also wir fahren halt keine Touren ;D suchen uns immer paar Spots wo wir was trixen können aber evtl. sieht man sich ja 
gruß chris


----------



## Kawaatze (1. November 2006)

Hi Chris,
hört sich gut an. Wann wolltet Ihr los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v3lo (1. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> also Kreuzweingarten -> Kreuz ist bis auf die erste Spitzkehre problemlos fahrbar, die fahren z. Zt. nur die Trial-Jungs um die Büser-Brüder, das geht mit Standard-Technik ohne Umsetzen etc. nicht.



Morje,
also dann werd ich mich hier mal als Büser Jung dazu äußern!
Die Kurve ist tatsächlich FAHRBAR und das auch ohne 
irgendwelches versetzen es gibt mehrere Ideallinien wer 
interesse hat an einem kleinen Training soll sich bei mir melden
dann werde ich euch da mal en paar Tips geben !  

mfg Fabian


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. November 2006)

v3lo schrieb:


> Morje,
> also dann werd ich mich hier mal als Büser Jung dazu äußern!
> Die Kurve ist tatsächlich FAHRBAR und das auch ohne
> irgendwelches versetzen es gibt mehrere Ideallinien wer
> ...



Runter bin ich bis jetzt immer gefahren( na ja, nicht immer, aber meistens), nur bergauf klappt es nicht


----------



## supasini (1. November 2006)

runter ist für TT und TTL-gestählte Fahrer kein Prob, aber hoch... das wird wohl nur Uwe schaffen, der mich mit seiner Bergauftechnik auf Herrn Sonntags großer Tour Blankenheim-Düren an den Stufen oberhalb von Monschau schwer beeindruckt hat...
Wann machen wir mal ein Trainingslager an der Kurve bergauf?
Können wir dann gleich noch Springen am neuen Kicker am Pastors-Weiherchen üben und dann nach BAM fahren und dort die Wege von der JH quer durch den Wald mal ausführlich austesten, bin da letzten Sonntag erstmals runter, fühlte sich nach deutlich mehr an!


----------



## FLASHo (1. November 2006)

@Supasini
wo ist denn der Pastors-Weiher? Kicker interessieren mich immer ;D


----------



## v3lo (1. November 2006)

der herr sina meint bestimmt den kicker den du gebaut hast chris 
also bergauf ist kein problem mehr für mich in der kurve man muss
nur lang genug üben er bereit ist dafür ne stunde zu opfern hats 
anschließend drin. Also wie gesagt ich kann gerne Tipps geben 
sagt mir bescheid , sobald ich mein Canyon von der Insspektion
wieder habe könnt ihr mich mit auf tour nehmen und ich zeig euch
en paar hilfreiche tricks, am einfachsten gehts natürlich mit klicks
dann hat man mehr zuch auf der Kurbel wenns knifflig wird ! 

gruß Fabi


----------



## FLASHo (3. November 2006)

alles klar wir tauschen dann die Bikes und dann üben wir ;D
wie gehts eigentlich deinem Rahmen ist der wieder ganz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Futzy (3. November 2006)

on any sunday !!! 
Ich wusste gar net, dass man in der kurve ""(Bild)"" so kempfen muss !! 
Die Kurve auf dem Bild zum Kreutz kann man ja fast garnicht mehr als
Spitzkehre bezeichnen !!  

PS: Ich kenn den Trail !!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. November 2006)

wie kann man sich an einer kurve oder spitzkehre oder was auch immer so aufgeilen ? is doch kack egal ob man die einfach so fährt oder mit 26ml umsetzen , hauptsache spass am fahren. in diesem sinne: schreibt weniger scheiss, fahrt mehr bike !


----------



## Futzy (4. November 2006)

das hab ich auch gemerkt !!! 
Aber da hat ich es schon drinn !!!
sorry


----------



## rockforce (4. November 2006)

aber die kurve ist doch wirklich mal geil...ich schaffe die bergrunter immer und bergauf die letzte zeit auch ab und zu...hab en bisschen geübt und kann sie ohne trialtechniken fahren...aber es klappt noch nicht immer...muss noch mehr trainiert werden...


----------



## supasini (6. November 2006)

Samstag 13 Uhr habe ich eine Tour eingetragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3557
Alterfreigabe bzw. Einschränkung bitte beachten


----------



## supasini (11. November 2006)

Die Tour findet trotz Feuchtugkeit statt! bis nachher, martin


----------



## supasini (12. November 2006)

tja: schade - war ich alleine unterwegs...
den Bericht zur Tour gibt's trotzdem und zwar hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3174482&postcount=37
cu, martin


----------



## supasini (15. November 2006)

Tour am Samstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3557
Start 14 Uhr vor Bahnhof EU, ich fahre in die Dunkelheit hinein...


----------



## on any sunday (16. November 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> Tour am Samstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3557
> Start 14 Uhr vor Bahnhof EU, ich fahre in die Dunkelheit hinein...



Bin Samstag mit der Konkurrenz unterwegs, aber irgendwann kommt es zu einer gemeinsamen Kaffefahrt für Senioren.


----------



## supasini (16. November 2006)

Hi Michael,
ich habe den Termin sowieso um eine Woche verschoben - kann am Samstag doch früher und fahre im Siebengebirge mit.
vielleicht nächste Woche 14.30? wer aus EU hat sonst noch Lust?
bess demmnähx, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (17. November 2006)

Gut, das gibt viele Punkte, könnte dich aber langweilen.


----------



## supasini (18. November 2006)

hi michael,
habe deine Warnung ernst genommen - bin dann einfach in eu gestartet, zwei stunden nach königswinter gerollt, habe die tour mitgemacht und musste dann leider auch noch nahc eu zurück fahren, weil meine frau, die mich eigentlich von bonn hätte mitnehem sollen sich um zwei stunden verspätet hatte. so waren es 7:47 stunden, 120 km und 1500 hm. ich habe fertisch! (und 31 punkte )


----------



## supasini (26. November 2006)

Das Geheimnis ist gelüftet, es gibt ihn wirklich: Uplooser hatte sich in meine Tour vom Samstag 25.11. eingetragen - aber weder irgendwelche Angaben in seinem Benutzer-Profil noch jemals einen Beitrag geschrieben, angemeldet aber seit April. Ich also mit gemischten Gefühlen zum Treffpunkt - und da stand er!
Wir sind dann 3 1/2 Stunden durch die Eifel getobt, bergauf habe ich ihn meist nicht gesehen , bergab hatte ich dafür recht gute Karten 
Also: wenn ihr mal mit Uplooser fahrt: guckt euch mal sein Material an, lasst euch berghoch gnadenlos versägen und fragt euch dann, warum jemand, der ein Rad fährt, was soviel gekostet hat wie eure Laufräder (bei einigen sind sicher die LR teuerer gewesen...)  so schnell sein kann (der Mann ist übrigens 47!) 
war ne schöne Tour, besonders die frühherbstlichen Temperaturen bei der Rückfahrt im Dunkeln durch die Felder vom Stockert Richtung Billiger Berg war ein Erlebnis. Hoffentlich bald mal wieder!


----------



## Eifelwolf (26. November 2006)

_Uplooser_ (schöne Grüße  ) ist dem TTL nicht unbekannt, er war einmal vor längerer Zeit (April....?) Gast bei einer Tour durch den Kottenforst mit recht vielen Teilnehmern.


----------



## Conzi (26. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute bei meiner Tour durch das _"Euskirchener Umland"_ ein *"An-das-Fahrrad-mit-Klemmmechanismus-festmach-Schutzblech"* einer bekannten "An-das-Fahrrad-mit-Klemmmechanismus-festmach-Schutzblech"-Firma *gefunden*. Ist das evtl. einem von Euch abhanden gekommen? Wenn ja, bitte kurz durchgeben welches Ende Euch fehlt und welche Strecke Ihr gefahren seid...

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## v3lo (11. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt muss ich hier nach langem Grübeln aber mal fragen was das mit
euren Punkten auf sich hat =) :?

Und dann noch ne Frage ob mir irgendwer gute Lampen empfehlen kann?
Das ist mir nämlich eindeutig zu dunkel draußen wenn ich mir nicht langsam
hallogeen ähnliche Lampen ans Rad baue =)

Gruß Fabian!


----------



## supasini (11. Dezember 2006)

hi fabi,
Punkte: guckst du im Winterpokal, z.B. Ã¼ber den Link in meiner Sig.
Lampe: hab bei H+S fÃ¼r ein Sigma-Set mit zwei Akkus, zwei Haltern, 5W (StVO) und 10 W Lampen, Lenker und Helmhalter, RÃ¼cklicht, LadegerÃ¤t und allen VerlÃ¤ngerungskabeln 105 tacken gelassen, das reicht dicke aus, um wieder nach Hause zu kommen, fÃ¼r's StraÃentraining sowieso klasse (braucht man eigentlich nur die kleine Lampe). Im Wald im Dunkeln rumheizen find ich persÃ¶nlich etwas problematisch: damit scheucht man mÃ¤chtig die Tiere auf! Aber zum wieder sicher nach Hause kommen klasse.
Es gibt aber auf der HP nur noch das kleine Set mit einem Akku fÃ¼r 75 â¬:
http://www.bike-discount.de/www/nav...46&nav=Mehrinfo&ArtikelID=9764&Kategorie2=126
lg, martin


----------



## Conzi (13. Dezember 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auf der HP nur noch das kleine Set mit einem Akku fÃ¼r 75 â¬:



Hallo zusammen,

H&S hat das 'kleine' Set *heute(!)* fÃ¼r 44,99 Euro im Adventskalender-Angebot!
'Tagesangebot 13.12.' oder direkt Ã¼ber diesen Artikel-Link

Ich gehe mir gleich eins holen...

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe
Martin


----------



## Conzi (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wichtiger Nachtrag zu meinem letzten Posting: leider gibt es das Set *nur online* :-( Der Weg nach Bonn lohnt also nicht...

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Dezember 2006)

Conzi schrieb:


> Der Weg nach Bonn lohnt also nicht...



Ach? Das wäre ja eine gaaaaaaanz neue Erkenntnis... 

Mußt dich nur richtig aufführen, dann bekommste das auch im Laden zum Internetpreis.


----------



## Conzi (13. Dezember 2006)

Hi!



Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> MuÃt dich nur richtig auffÃ¼hren, dann bekommste das auch im Laden zum Internetpreis.



Ich weiÃ - gestern beim _Cyclo 434 _fÃ¼r 50â¬ waren Sie auch sehr kooperativ. Die hatten sie aber auch zu dutzenden rumliegen. Aber die Lampen haben sich schlicht nicht da. Nur das neue Modell "mit dem neuen Akku" - die alte Serie mit dem Bleiakku gibt's nur online. Da hilft auch kein quÃ¤ngeln....

Und: das sich der Weg nach Bonn lohnt sehe ich jeden Morgen  

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe
Martin


----------



## Eifelwolf (21. Februar 2007)

Nachdem ich diesen Thread auf Seite 4 ausgegraben habe  ...: Hat jemand von den Eingeweihten eine Antenne zu Verkäufen der Firma Ratioparts in Euskirchen....? (http://www.ratioparts.com/ansicht/Ratioparts/index.php) Gibt es vielleicht so etwas wie "Fabrikverkauf"... ?


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2007)

leider noch nie gehört - IPAS ist das Industriegebiet am Silberberg (oder so) auf jeden Fall neben Pampers eh ich meine natürlich Provter&Gamble ...
wenn's da aber was tolles billig gibt sind sicher ne Menge Leute abei


----------



## rockforce (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo Jungs

wollte mich hier auch nochmal melden. Endlich wieder so richtig schönes Wetter zum Biken.


----------



## FLASHo (22. Februar 2007)

Moin Moin,
jow aufjedenfall habe leider net so viel Zeit das Abi ruft ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (23. Februar 2007)

Moin
ich suche ab Ende Juli Leude zum fahren um Euskirchen. Fahre Freeridetouren, dirt und street.
Ich wohne z.zt. noch in Uelzen (Nds), werde ab mitte diesen Jahres beruflich in Euskirchen sein/leben. Wäre nett wenn mich ma einer an die Hand nehmen würde ...einfach per Icq melden.

Fetten Gruß
Frorider


----------



## FLASHo (23. Februar 2007)

haha 
wieder ein FRler mehr in Euskirchen super... ja hier in und um Euskirchen gibts halt nix großes aber ab und zu fahren wir auch mal nach Winterberg oder was in die Eifel also werden schon was für dich finden ;D 
Was heißtn bei dir mitte des Jahres? Von Juni bis September habe ich frei danach Zivi kann daher dann wohl nur noch abends oder am WE
Gruß Chris


----------



## Frorider86 (23. Februar 2007)

also denke ma werde so ab Juli dasein.
Als ich wegen Vorstellung in euskirchen war hab ich am Bahnhof nen Kona Stinky Fahrer gesehen...da wusste ich...hier bin ich gut aufgehoben 
Jo, Winterberg hört sich gut an...war letztes Jahr 3 mal da 
Was geht denn so in Bonn bikemäßig?

Fetten Gruß
Tobi


----------



## FLASHo (23. Februar 2007)

moin,
Winterberg ist geil war zwar erst 2 mal da, weil ich auch erst eine Saison fahre aber dieses Jahr wirds was mehr ;D
naja in Bonn war ich noch net so oft fahre kaum Street aber wenn man da in der nähe nach Königswinter fährt und dann ins Siebengebirge da gibts schon paar flowige Trails und am Bahnhof sind da auch immer welche is in Köln aber genau so

Gruß Chris

ps: das Stinky gibts hier leider net mehr ;D aber dafür bald nen Switch wie ich sehe ;D


----------



## v3lo (26. Februar 2007)

Wenn du dich auch für Trialtouren durch Euskirchen interessierst
wo mit Sicherheit auch einige Street/ Dirt passagen vorkommen
meld dich bei mir oder meinem Bruder "Futzy"


----------



## FLASHo (26. Februar 2007)

Macht ihr da jetzt schon so richtige Touren???? geilo will ich auch mal mitkommen ;D wobei ich mit meinem Bike wohl was fehl am platz bin


----------



## Frorider86 (26. Februar 2007)

Jo...sobald das alles akut wird, werd ich euch per icq oder so ma anschreiben.
Ach mein Kumpel fährt auch nen Big Hit..19,7kg und der trailt damit auch


----------



## supasini (20. März 2007)

Hi Ööskerchener und Radler aus der Umgebung,
zum Ende des WP stelle ich für Samstag nochmal ne Tour rein, guckst du hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3557
wäre schön, wenn ein paar Leute mitfahren würden, evtl. könnten wir abends noch irgendwo in EU ein Bierchen trinken gehen zur weiteren Planung der Aktivitäten ab EU? Würde bei Interesse dafür noch nen Extra-Termin reinstellen 
lg, martin


----------



## Uplooser (24. März 2007)

Nabend. Das war ja heute seltsam. Da treffen wir uns heute mittag um eine schöne tour zu machen, und es geht voll in die Hose. Erstmal komme ich wieder mal mit einem technischen Defekt daher. keinen Belage mehr hinten. OK fahre ich halt nur mit der Vorderbremse. Dann stimmt irgendwie die Chemie nicht. Ich hatte mich auf zwei , mir bekannte Mitfahrer, gefreut. Beide sehr nett, eigentlich so Leute , die ich mir zum Fahren wünsche. Aber irgendwie passte es nicht. Ich fahre downhill immer weit hinterher und weiß, daß ich wenn ich unten ankomme, alle ausgekühlt sind. OK. Wenn es bergauf geht bin ich meistens vorne und wenn ich oben bin warte ich. Heute falsch. Eigentlich wirklich schade, denn Beide sind wirklich super OK. Dann das Wetter. Nur Kalt, nur Schlamm, nur Schnee und das mit ner Vorderbremse berab. Mist. Wie wir dann wieder in Eu waren, kurz Tschö und weg. Ab in die Wanne.
Vielleicht klappts es beim nächsten mal irgendwie besser.
Heute: Der Looser( up und down)


----------



## on any sunday (24. März 2007)

Ohhhh, kann man sich bei 3 Mann nicht einigen, in einem gemeinsamen Tempo raufzufahren, ist ja nur Spaß.  Wo ist den Herr supasini wieder langgefahren, das man auskühlt, wenn man bergab auf einen Einbremser stundenlang warten muß?  Schnee in der Eifel, endlich.  Bei mir wars heute wenigstens nur kalt und am Anfang nisselig.

Alles wird gut.  

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. März 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> Nabend. Das war ja heute seltsam. Da treffen wir uns heute mittag um eine schöne tour zu machen, und es geht voll in die Hose.



Lieber Horst, so schlimm fand ich's gar nicht...



Uplooser schrieb:


> Erstmal komme ich wieder mal mit einem technischen Defekt daher. keinen Belage mehr hinten. OK fahre ich halt nur mit der Vorderbremse. Dann stimmt irgendwie die Chemie nicht. Ich hatte mich auf zwei , mir bekannte Mitfahrer, gefreut. Beide sehr nett, eigentlich so Leute , die ich mir zum Fahren wünsche. Aber irgendwie passte es nicht. Ich fahre downhill immer weit hinterher und weiß, daß ich wenn ich unten ankomme, alle ausgekühlt sind. OK. Wenn es bergauf geht bin ich meistens vorne und wenn ich oben bin warte ich. Heute falsch. Eigentlich wirklich schade, denn Beide sind wirklich super OK.



Das gemeinsame Tempo hat halt nicht ganz gepasst: die als "langsam" ausgeschriebene Tour wurde zeitweise zum Rennen - zumindest mein Puls pendelte sich in Regionen ein, dass ich zum ersten Mal seit Beginn des WP wieder die Asthma-Pumpe brauchte...
Meine Ansage, dass ich dann lieber alleine fahre ist aber offensichtlich nicht ganz richtig angekommen: ich bin halt etwas langsamer als du und Friedhelm, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich dann nur noch geschont werden muss... Und: ich selber finde das eigentlich auch gar nicht so schlimm, hab ich euch ja versucht zu erklären: das habe ich in den letzten 20-25 Jahren gelernt: ich habe Spass beim Sport, bin aber immer was langsamer und ungeschickter als die anderen . Etwas mehr Rücksichtnahme und Miteinander habe ich mir halt gewünscht (und das auch ausgedrückt) - und bekommen! Ab dem Hirnberg sind wir ja dann auch zusammen gefahren 



Uplooser schrieb:


> Dann das Wetter. Nur Kalt, nur Schlamm, nur Schnee und das mit ner Vorderbremse berab. Mist. Wie wir dann wieder in Eu waren, kurz Tschö und weg.



okee, aber ich war wirklich saukalt und auch ziemlich kapütt, außerdem wusste ich, was mich zu Hause noch alles erwartet und wollte einfach nur schnell unter die Dusche. Das war überhaupt kein böser Wille oder so. Empfunden hab ich das genauso wie du - OAS hat aber Recht: alles wird gut !



Uplooser schrieb:


> Ab in die Wanne.
> Vielleicht klappts es beim nächsten mal irgendwie besser.
> Heute: Der Looser( up und down)



Beim nächsten Mal klappt's auf jeden Fall besser! 
Grund: beschissener kann ein Frühlingstag zum Radfahren kaum sein! 
aber: wir waren draußen! und das mehr als drei Stunden lang!!!


----------



## sRogge (7. April 2007)

Hi Euskirchener ,
gibt's hier in der Umgebung vielleicht auch ein paar Anfänger , weil ich (erst 16) fahre erst seit Anfang des Jahres durchn Wald und bin halt nicht der schnellste (brauche für meine gut 30 km zur Steinbachtalsperre halt 1,5 - 2 Stunden). Oder gibts hier auch welche in meinem alter oder ist das eigentlich egal?
Zur Zeit fahre ich immer Billiger Wald und Hardtwald und meist allein .
Gruß Simon


----------



## v3lo (7. April 2007)

Das trifft sich gut !!
Ich fahre zwar schon seit vielen Jahren aber bin auch meistens in dieser Umgehbung am biken !!Ich könnte dir ja mal einige Singletrails zeigen !°!
Meine Freunde sind auch sehr Bikebegeistert und wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Biker !! Wir könnten ja mal in ICQ In Konntackt kommen !!

Bis denne Henning


----------



## Futzy (7. April 2007)

Äh sorry !!
Ich bin Henning 
War eben mit dem Namen vom Bruder drenn !!


----------



## rockforce (7. April 2007)

Hallo, 
ich bin einer von den Freunden von Henning & seinem Bruder  
jo ICQ wäre eine  gute Kontaktmöglichkeit .


----------



## Tomibeck (8. April 2007)

Also bin zwar nicht unbedingt Anfänger aber auch nicht viel mehr *g*  . Ich wäre auf jedenfall auch mal bei so ein paar lockerern Touren dabei steigern kann man sich ja immernoch *g* PS werd morgen mit meinem Cosain wohl mal wieder ein Ründchen zur Steinbach oder nach Bad M drehen vielleicht sieht man sich ja mfg
Tomibeck


----------



## 4XRacerPB (10. April 2007)

@srogge 
warst du ostersonntag mit bikehose und schwarzem t shirt an der steinbach???


----------



## sRogge (11. April 2007)

@4XRacerPB
mh ja nichts gegen meine tolle Farhrradkleidung^^
aber ja!
Darf ich fragen, woher du das wusstest und wer du bist?


----------



## 4XRacerPB (11. April 2007)

meine eltern wohnen in Kreuzweingarten und da bin ich auch aufgewachsen...
ich hatte ein weiss silbernes hardteil blauen camelbak adidas shorts und langes Piratetrikot an....und blauen helm....war auf dem singletrail an der schutzhütte kurz hinter dir...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sRogge (12. April 2007)

aso, dann weiß ich wer du bist! Du legst aber ein gutes Tempo auf dem Fußgängerweg vor Hatte eigentlich gehofft, du fährst beim Damm direkt rechts, dann hätte ich was versucht mitzuhalten


----------



## 4XRacerPB (13. April 2007)

ah zum kloster runter...nee kein bock auf der anderen seite wieder teer zu fahren..naja tempo ...war zügig noch nicht schnell


----------



## crossfire (13. April 2007)

v3lo schrieb:


> Das trifft sich gut !!
> Ich fahre zwar schon seit vielen Jahren aber bin auch meistens in dieser Umgehbung am biken !!Ich könnte dir ja mal einige Singletrails zeigen !°!
> Meine Freunde sind auch sehr Bikebegeistert und wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Biker !! Wir könnten ja mal in ICQ In Konntackt kommen !!
> 
> Bis denne Henning



Hey Jungx,

dann sagt mal Bescheid wenn Ihr eine Runde dreht, vielleicht passt es ja und ich komme mit.  

Sonnige Grüße
Anke


----------



## Tomibeck (13. April 2007)

WIe gesagt ich wär auch dabei wenns zeitlich passt vielleicht sieht man sich ja am sonntag bei der Steinbach


----------



## sRogge (14. April 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> war zügig noch nicht schnell



war ja auch ne Fußgängerzone oder?, darum mein ich. Selbst ich erschreck die Leute immer ...


----------



## sRogge (14. April 2007)

Es müsste vielleicht mal jemand nen Strecken/Datums-vorschlag machen, damit wir mal mit ein paar Leuten ne LOCKERE Tour machen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomibeck (15. April 2007)

@srogge wo in eu wohnsten du?

Ich fahr heute nach der F1 also scätze ma das ich so gegen viertel nach 3 halb 4 am stadtwald bin fahre dann über den hardtwald zur steinbach, dann durch den Bad M Wald nach Bad M und von da wieder nach eu is allerdings ne Runde mit  nich so mega viel Trails. Naja vielleicht sieht man sich .


----------



## 4XRacerPB (15. April 2007)

@srogge ..
ich sag ja  auch immer nett danke und bitte...


----------



## sRogge (15. April 2007)

@Tomibeck
mh sorry jetzt ist wohl zu spät, bin aber ne halbe Stunde später ne ähnliche Runde gefahren naja vielleicht wann anders

@4XRacerPB
das ist aber zu spät, nachdem man sie erschreckt hat


----------



## Tomibeck (16. April 2007)

WO genau  kommt ihr denn aller her? Ich komme direkt aus EU (Bergerstraße).


----------



## supasini (16. April 2007)

auch aus der Stadt: Unitasstr.


----------



## sRogge (16. April 2007)

ich quasie ein bissel am Rand, In den Seebenden


----------



## rockforce (16. April 2007)

ich in der nähe vom Kaiser's am ring .. Am Arnstädter Platz


----------



## FLASHo (17. April 2007)

Ich wohne direkt am Stadtwald muss ich net soweit fahren bis ich am Billiger bin ;D

PS: Hätte auch nochmal richtig lust ne gepflegte Runde mit mehreren Leuten zu drehen. Schlagt einfach mal nen Termin vor das Wetter soll zwar wieder was kühler werden aber gut genug zum biken ....

Gruß Chris


----------



## crossfire (17. April 2007)

Ich komme zwar aus Köln, aber für ne spaßige Tour nehme ich die Anfahrt gerne in Kauf.


----------



## Tomibeck (17. April 2007)

Wie siehts denn Sonntag Mittag bei euch aus. Habt ihr da Lust und Zeit für eine kleine Tour ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sRogge (17. April 2007)

mh Sonntag könnte ich, was hast du denn jetzt für ne Tour vor? Kann ich da mithalten als 16 jähriger erst-seit-Anfang-des-Jahres-Fahrer?^^


----------



## rockforce (17. April 2007)

joa ich wäre auch dabei .. also was wollt ihr für ne Runde fahren ? Wie lang und viele Höhenmeter ? ich bin eg für alles zu haben


----------



## Tomibeck (17. April 2007)

Also  ich würde dann gerne so irgendwann ab 12 los .

Hätte 2 Vorschläge:

1. Stadtwald -> Hardtwald-> Steinbach->Münstereifeler Wald ->Münstereifel-> Hardtwald.

Das ist im Prinzip meine Standartrunde schätze sie mal so auf 32 Km ca.
Hm Kein Peil. Eine Steigung  (Asphalt ) ist drin die richtig zermürbend ist.
Trailanteil. Is jetzt nicht so die hochtechniche Runde.

2.MTB Route 3 der Stadt Bad Münstereifel

DIe bin ich noch nie gefahren würd ich aber mal super gerne ausprobierne wobei da nicht auszuschließen is das man sich schonmal verfährt.
Länge :34,4km 821 Hm. Das gilt allerdings ab Bad M wobei ich bei diesre ROute auch evtl. bevorzugen würde mim Zug nach Bad M zu fahren.


Ps. Ich bin dieses jahr gerade mal  5 mal gefahren also ahb ich immo auch nix drauf und technsich bin ich he ne flasche. Das Tempo wird angepasst ist aber wohl er als langsam zu beschreiben. ALso dann stimmt mal ab oder bringt andere Vorschläge


----------



## rockforce (17. April 2007)

hi ja keine schlechten ideen hast du .. aber ich habe auch noch ein paar Vorschläge ..
1. Es gibt von Supasini eine tolle Runde mit vielen Trails richtung Kommern .. da fährt man an den Katzensteinen entlang etc. .. richtig tolle Runde =) 

2.Wir fahren von Euskirchen  übern Hardtwald richtung Steibach, dann hoch nach Scheuren,durchs Sahrbachtal nach Effelsberg und dann über Münstereifel zurück =)


----------



## sRogge (17. April 2007)

Hi Leute, dann melde ich mich auch mal.
Also ich bin für die MTB Runde Nummer 3 oder sonst für Supasinis Runde, die ich sowieso mal ausprobieren wollte. Aber halt eher für MTB 3.
Passt eigentlich gut, wenn du im Moment net so trainiert bist, Tomibeck!
Gruß Simon


----------



## rockforce (17. April 2007)

also MTB Runde 3 ist nicht so ganz mein Traum


----------



## sRogge (17. April 2007)

Ja okay, du bist sie ja schon gefahren, wenn sie nix is nehmen wir Supasinis, kann ich ja nicht beurteilen!


----------



## rockforce (17. April 2007)

ja mir ist es egal .. wir koennen ja wie gesagt auch eine ganz andere Runde fahren .. ich muss eh mal gucken wann & mit wem ich samstag fahre


----------



## Tomibeck (17. April 2007)

Von der supasini runde habsch schon was gehört aber die is glaub ich auch recht hart oder? und vorallm weiß einer wo die her geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (17. April 2007)

ja ich kenne die so halbwegs .. bin einen relativ großen teil davon gefahren .. mit seinem Sohn & ein paar Freunden .. ja die Runde ist relativ hart.


----------



## Tomibeck (17. April 2007)

Also mir isses egal nur immo is die Kondi etwas am boden  lass mal abwarten was der Rest dazu zu sagen hat.


----------



## sRogge (17. April 2007)

naja wollten wir nicht, egal welche Runde, die Fahrt ruhig angehen? Geht das dann nicht?


----------



## supasini (17. April 2007)

Hi Leutz,
"meine" Trailrunde würde ich euch für den Anfang nicht unbedingt empfehlen, die ist wirklich ziemlich anstrengend und außerdem sollte man beim ersten gemeinsamen Fahren imho mal abchecken, wie Tempo und Fahrtechnik so zusammenpassen. Ich werde ide Trailrunde in verschärfter Form aber noch vor dem Sommer mal anbieten, wird dann etwa 70-80 km und ca. 1200-1400 Hm haben, unter dem Label "BestOf..." (vgl,. TT-Thread.)
Zum Testen der Erweiterung werde ich in nächster Zeit sicher noch einige Explorer-Touren machen, die dann naturgemäß etwas kürzer und langsamer sind, poste ich dann mal hier bzw. stelle sie ins LMB. 
Ich find's klasse, dass sich endlich hier in EU was tut!
lg, martin


----------



## rockforce (17. April 2007)

in verschärfter Version im Sommer .. da würde ich dann gerne mitfahren ^^ naja für den Anfang ist wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht grade empfehlenswert .. können die ja dann irgendwann mal fahren


----------



## sRogge (17. April 2007)

Mh von welcher deiner Touren reden wir eigentlich? Ist die auf deiner HP? Was ist denn mit deiner großen Trainigsrunde oder so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (17. April 2007)

wir reden von der Trailtour .. ja die große Trainingsrunde ist nicht schlecht aber auch nicht viel leichter als die Trailtour


----------



## supasini (17. April 2007)

najaa, die "große Trainingsrunde" ist sowohl konditionell als auch fahrtechnisch viel leichter, vor allem, wenn es trocken ist. beides ist unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/EU-Touren/eu-touren.html zu finden.
Außerdem dürfte es schwierig werden, die Trailtour zu finden  ich zeig sie euch aber gerne! (wenn alle unter 18 eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung eines Erziehungsberechtigten dabei haben )
Ansonsten kann ich schon mal ankündigen: am 17.06. (Sonntag) gibt es eine längere Tour durch die Nordeifel, Start bei uns vor der Haustür. Wenn alles glatt geht unter dem Motto 

"*Transpiration und Transzendenz - eine philosophisch-kabarettistische MTB-Tour durch die Nordeifel."*
_ Wo kommen wir her - wo fahren wir hin - und was ist der geilste Trail dazwischen?

_ Ich plane kleine Stationen an verschiedenen Orten zwischen Houverath und Wachendorf/Euskirchen, diese können auch zum Verschnaufen genutzt werden. Die Tour hat ca. 70-80 km und 1400 Hm, wird aber langsam und als Tagestour angesetzt. Außerdem kommen wir nach 1000 Hm in M'Eifel vorbei 
Könnt ja schon mal trainieren, wenn ich's hinkriege steht die Tour im LMB!
lg, martin


----------



## rockforce (17. April 2007)

ja ich habe mich bei der Trainingsrunde und der Trailrunde von den nur 150 hm differenz blenden lassen  

joa die Tour im Juni hört sich sehr gut an. Aber ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis dahin .


----------



## FLASHo (18. April 2007)

oioi wenn ich das schon höre 1400Hm danach fallen mir meine Beine ab ;D
aber wat solls wird bestimmt nen späßchen solange wir nen mittleres Tempo fahren


----------



## sRogge (18. April 2007)

Hi, dann könnte man doch am Sonntag die "große Trainingsrunde" fahren oder?
Aus der großen Tour halte ich mich wohl lieber raus


----------



## Tomibeck (18. April 2007)

Ähm ja  wenn du die Trainingsrunde kennst würd ich sagen ok sonst stell ich mrgen mal die von mir zuerst Vorgeschlagene Tour rein


----------



## crossfire (18. April 2007)

Wann wollt ihr denn starten? Es soll ja wieder wärmer werden.

Die "große Trainingsrunde" finde ich auch gut. Fahre schon heute und Samstag und wäre somit auch für etwas lockeres.


----------



## sRogge (18. April 2007)

@Tomibeck
Also ich bin die Runde nie gefahren, kenne von daher nur die Beschreibung. Dachte, jemand anders kennt sie.
@crossfire
gegen Mittag soweit ich weiß


----------



## Tomibeck (18. April 2007)

Ja Mittag hört sich gut an boah ihr seit alles so op fit da kack ich ja ab


----------



## Tomibeck (19. April 2007)

Falls das nich zu kurzfristig is ich fahr morgen gegen  3 uhr auch ne runde also wennjemand zeit/lust hat hier schreien ansonsten bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sRogge (21. April 2007)

Steht das denn jetzt mit Sonntag? Wo/Wann wollen wir uns denn treffen?


----------



## rockforce (21. April 2007)

ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mit fahre. Ich fahre heute erstmal eine Trainingsrunde durch die Eifel und muss dann mal gucken ,wohin ich morgen fahre .


----------



## Tomibeck (21. April 2007)

Also ich halte das jetzt mal fest damit das ganze UNVERBINDLICH bleibt nur heri als Post:

___________________________________________________________

*Sonntag den 22.04.07  13:00 Treffpunkt: Stadwald (Parkplatzseite)
Route wird vor Ort abgemacht angepeit ca 2-3 h.
Es git keinen festen Guide somit Haftet auch niemand für irgendwelche un/mittlebar entstandenen Schäden/Verletzungen  trotzdem halte ich einen Helm für Pflicht.*
___________________________________________________________


----------



## sRogge (22. April 2007)

Jo, also ich wäre dabei! Kommst du auch, wenn es bei zwei Leuten bleibt?!


----------



## Tomibeck (22. April 2007)

Klar ich fahre auf jeden fall  ich hoffe aber torzdem das es mehr werden!!!


----------



## sRogge (22. April 2007)

okay gut, dann bin ich aber auf jeden Fall auch da!


----------



## sRogge (22. April 2007)

Hi, die Tour eben war echt super! Auch vom Tempo her ging alles ohne Probleme! Nur schade, dass wir dann doch nur zu zweit waren. Ich hoffe, dass beim nächsten mal mehr dabei sind und vielleicht schaffe ich ja auch supasinis angekündigte Tour, ich werde mal üben.
Das wollte ich dann auch nur mal loswerden
Gruß Simon


----------



## rockforce (22. April 2007)

hi
ich hatte dir ja in ICQ geschrieben, dass ich mit Freunden unterwegs bin. 
Wo wart ihr denn alles so ?


----------



## sRogge (22. April 2007)

Wir sind Tomibecks Standartrunde gefahren, also "Stadtwald -> Hardtwald-> Steinbach->Münstereifeler Wald ->Münstereifel-> Hardtwald" ~40km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. April 2007)

guten abend zesamme,
ich fahre nächste woche dienstag ca. 16 uhr und samstag ca. 14 uhr mtb, nehme auch gerne ein paar leute mit - macht immer mehr spass 
genaueres setzte ich ggf .morgen ins lmb.
lg, martin


----------



## Tomibeck (22. April 2007)

Dann melde ich mich auch nochmal zu wort: Mir hats auch super spaß gemacht (mal wieder nen neuen Trail im Hardwald kennen gelernt). Tja ich würd super gerne mitkommen sini aber am Dienstag bin ich noch an der Uni und Samstag arbeiten. AUßerdem muss ich wohl doch erstmal meine Hinterradbremse nachgucken lassen


----------



## sRogge (23. April 2007)

Tagchen,
also an der Samstagstour wäre ich schon interessiert, wenns nichts ausmacht! Naja ich guck dann mal im lmb, ob das was für mich ist.
Gruß Simon


----------



## supasini (23. April 2007)

Hi Mädelz,
hier mal zwei Terminangebote, wie gestern schon angekündigt.
Es wird Rücksicht genommen 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4427
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4428

bess demnähx, martin


----------



## supasini (26. April 2007)

So ihr Trailsucher, wo bleibt ihr denn?
nachdem mich am Dienstag sRogge versetzt hat (vor dem Fernseher eingeschlafen  - guckst du seinen Benutzertitel 
hat  sich für Samstag auch erst einer eingetragen! Ich hab die Tour extra reingesetzt, um euch mal ein paar Trails zu zeigen...
Also: anmelden, marsch! - und keine Angst, Tempo *mittel *bedeutet für mich: mittel - guckst du meinen Benutzertitel! Es wird niemand überfordert, ich unterfordere meine Mitfahrer normalerweise (z.B. wäre mein "mittel" bei uplooser ein "supa-langsam" (zumindest, so lange es bergauf geht ). Tour wird bei Bedarf auch verkürzt, garantiert nicht verlängert! (Sonntag ist ja "Best of Wiedtal" angesagt - und das wird wirklich hart!)


----------



## rockforce (26. April 2007)

Hallo 

ich würde Samstag gerne mitfahren. Nur leider habe ich keine Zeit weil ich Samstag & Sonntag weg bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomibeck (26. April 2007)

Und ich würd mega gerne mitt kann aber erst ab 4


----------



## sRogge (26. April 2007)

Mh Martin,
ich würde dir natürlich gerne beweisen, dass ich Termine auch einhalten kann ! Um zu gucken, ob ich so ne Tour schaffen würde, bin ich heute mal die auf deiner Seite beschriebene Trailtour nach ausgedrucktem GPS-Track und Anleitung nachgefahren
Ergebnis: Bis auf kleine Verfahrer, hab dich die Route sogar gefunden, allergins irgendwann abgeborchen. Am Ende waren es 68,6 km in 5 Stunden, davon insgesamt eine Stunde pause (Weg suchen, Leute nach dem Weg fragen, ausruhen^^).
Aber wenn du ja sagst, dass du auf jeden Fall Rücksicht nimmst, denke ich, kann der "Obertuppes" ja doch mitkommen...
Bin mal schlafen, morgen Abschlussprüfung in Deutsch!
Bis Samstag, ich werde da sein!


----------



## supasini (27. April 2007)

prima - freu mich drauf! martin


----------



## supasini (29. April 2007)

so, gestern waren also sRogge und FFreak mit mir "Rund um Euskirchen" unterwegs, 
*"Auf der Suche nach dem heiligen Trail"*
 oder so ähnlich.

Da dabei ein elendes Gewusel durch die nähere Umgebung rauskommt war es ganz gut, dass ich mein GPS nicht mehr gefunden habe (es ist wieder da und wird heute bei "Best of Wiedtal" mitgeführt ) Folgende Trails sind wir in dieser Reihenfolge gefahren:
Euskirchen Stadt: *Mitbach-Aue*
zum Billiger Wald: *durch die Bäume* zum Angstwäldchen
Billiger Wald: am *alten Zaun* entlang hoch, *Wurzeltrail *runter
Kreuzweingartener/Maria-Raster-Wald: *Baum-Slalom* und *Waldrand *runter, *Römerkanal *rauf, dann runter über die *Stufenabfahrt *nach Kreuzweingarten
Hardtwald: *Kreuz *hoch (sRogge hat versucht, die Kurve zu fahren, hat uns den richtigen Trick gezeigt - leider konnte nvon uns keiner diesen umsetzen!), *Schützengräben *runter, *Schützengräben *wieder rauf mit Steilrinnenvariante zur Bahn (und Sturz von FFreak - geblutet hat er aber vorher schon! hier ist er nur staubig geworden)
Steinbachwald: *Felsenpfad *vom Jugendheim zum See runter, Treuenbach links hoch, *Gatter *runter, HWW *Reitverbot *hoch, Hahnenberger Straße hoch bis Hahnenberg, Schlangenabfahrt runter, Treuenbach links runter, Treuenbach rechts hoch bis Silberberg, Silberberg runter, *Steinbachtrail*, gelber Weg komplett hoch bis Ahrstraße, Schleidtal runter (von oben gesehen: rechte Seite) (mit *Waldwiesenwegtrail*), Holzapfelweiher hoch
Arloffer Wald: *3-Wege-Abfahrt* runter (das Highlight der Tour), Waldrand zur Steinbach, zum Hardtwald zurück
Hardtwald: *Pastors Weiherchen*-Trail
an der Erft entlang nach Hause (Nordstadt) - der letzte Trail führte uns vom *Rosental *in die Erftauen.

so, ich hoffe, der Trailanteil hat gestimmt, es waren 60 km und 950 Hm in 3:40 Fahrzeit, nette Tour, nette Leute, gut unterhalten, Tempo hat für mich gut gepasst. Schön, dass ich mit den Jngspunden noch mithalten kann und einer der beiden am Ende kapütter war als ich 

bess demnähx, martin

ach ja: die empfohlenen Schuhe, die FFreak auch anhatte sind die Shimano MT 50, gibt's als Auslaufmodell bei H+S z. Zt. für sagenhafte 45 Tacken, das kleine GPS, was durchaus brauchbar ist, heißt Garmin Geko 201, am besten bei ebay ersteigern...


----------



## sRogge (29. April 2007)

Hi Leute,
dann werde ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben 
Also ich fand die Tour inklusive der coolen Trails auch echt super!! War zwar schon relativ anstrengend für mich, aber ich bin froh, so gut mitgehalten zu haben und stolz, dass auch einer kaputter war als ich
Werde dann mal son bissel in der Gegend rumprobieren, dann werde ich schon einige Trails wiederfinden, denn das GPS is mir glaubisch doch was teuer 
Ich freue mich einfach schon mal aufs nächste mal und sag: schönen Abend noch!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (30. April 2007)

war jemand bei der marathon trophy in sundern ha´gen von euch
hab da ein Ford focus mit EU gesehen...


----------



## Marcel77 (30. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

bin neu hier und auch aus der Euskirchener Ecke.

Ich denke, das für Euch eh zu langsam bin und lieber auf befestigten Wegen bleibe. Aber vielleicht werde ich mal fitter...



> war jemand bei der marathon trophy in sundern ha´gen von euch
> hab da ein Ford focus mit EU gesehen...


Vielleicht auch ein Mietwagen? Die haben doch auch gerne EU.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. April 2007)

Marcel77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch ein Mietwagen? Die haben doch auch gerne EU.
> 
> Gruß Marcel



juop, die von avis haben alle EU und nen roten punkt auf der Scheibe !


----------



## FFreak (1. Mai 2007)

...so, ich kann nun wieder gehen und hab meine Wunden auskuriert.  
Die Tour am Samstag war wirklich eine sehr gute Zusammenstellung und eine Herausforderung an meinen flüchtigen Zwischenspeicher für Trailtouren. Stellenweise litt ich an einem Buffer Overflow... Deswegen war das eine sehr gute Idee die ganzen gefahrenen Trails nochmal hier rein zu schreiben.    Und bei der Gelegenheit muss ich sagen, dass ich angenehm überrascht bin dass es in der Gegend doch so viele schöne Trails gibt. Ja und überrascht war ich auch dass mich doch so viel an Kondition und Fahrtechnik in den 4 Monaten Prüfungsvorbereitung verlassen hat. Aber nun bin ich ja wieder dabei und weiß auch mit welchem Rad ich das nächste mal eine "Trailtour" mitfahren werde  
Eine Frage hätte ich noch: welcher Trail war der etwas längere wo ihr euch die Finger und ich mir meinen Unterarm durch einen quer hängenden Ast etwas angeritzt habt (der über zwei,drei Wege drüberweg ging..)???  

Ja, und nun freue ich mich auf die nächsten Touren!
Bis die Tage, Stefan.


----------



## supasini (1. Mai 2007)

FFreak schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: welcher Trail war der etwas längere wo ihr euch die Finger und ich mir meinen Unterarm durch einen quer hängenden Ast etwas angeritzt habt (der über zwei,drei Wege drüberweg ging..)???



das war der "Drei-Wege-Trail" - der ist sogar nach oben noch ein Stückchen länger, wenn du ihn richtig anfährst (allerdings ist das erste Stück flach): du fährst von Arloff bzw. vom Waldrand Arloffer Wald vorletzter Wanderparkplatz vor der Steinbachtalsperre, die Arloffer Straße (den Asphaltweg an der Schutzhütte) hoch. rechts-links-Kurve auf Asphalt, wenn der erste Anstieg fast zuende ist rechts rein, der Weg verliert sich nach 2-300 m in einer Schonung, rechts geht der Trail rein.
Ansonsten mit Karte: es ist einer der Wege vom Hirnberg runter - da gibt's noch ein paar andere schöne 
lg, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (3. Mai 2007)

nix mitwagen..die erkenn ich hundert meter gegen den staub...


----------



## supasini (8. Mai 2007)

ich fahre heute nachmittag rad, start ca. 15.30, welches rad ist verhandlungssache (RR oder MTB) - freue mich über mitfahrer! (angepeilt sind ca. 3 h)
martin


----------



## rockforce (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo, 

wo würdest du hinfahren wenn du mit dem mtb fahren würdest ?


----------



## supasini (8. Mai 2007)

in den wald


----------



## rockforce (8. Mai 2007)

eine wirklich sehr präzise Aussage.


----------



## supasini (8. Mai 2007)

ja was jetz - willste fahren oder nicht? 
ich fahre nach Wunsch, nicht zu hart, ca. 50 km, 800-900 Hm, präziser on trail!


----------



## rockforce (8. Mai 2007)

hmm ich denke eher nicht ,weil ich auch mit dem Büser fahren wollte.


----------



## Conzi (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

für die die's noch nicht wissen oder vegessen haben (so wie ich): 
Am (bald) kommenden Sonntag (Pfingstsonntag) findet die *5. CTF in Nöthe*n aka *'Rund um Nöthen'* statt. 
Weitere Infos: www.svnoethen.de

Vielleicht sieht man sich [...und sei es an der Bierbude ;-)]

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## on any sunday (22. Mai 2007)

Morgen Martin,

wahrscheinlich bald rund um Euskirchen mit einem Leidwillhaben unterwegs. 

Guter Rahmen, tested by animals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (22. Mai 2007)

jau - das Photo hat Alex mir sofort nach dem BrockenRocken schon geschickt.
Das Rad bekomme ich vermutlich nächstes WE, hoffe, dass ich es zur CTF in Nöthen schon aufgebaut habe...
wird ein "Leicht-Enduro-Marathon-CC-Rad": Pike coil 2005 U-turn, DT 5.1-LRS mit 240s Steckachse und XTR-Antrieb + Louise FR 05


----------



## supasini (22. Mai 2007)

so, die ersten teile sind geordert - und da hab ich glaube ich ganz gute schnÃ¤ppschen gemacht.. 
pike team coil U-turn mit PopLoc 2005 250 â¬
LRS DT 240s Steckachse mit EX 5.1, DT Comp-Speichen und Messing-Nippeln 359 â¬
Photos und Aufbaubericht folgen :freu:


----------



## Scottti (22. Mai 2007)

FFreak schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich noch: welcher Trail war der etwas längere wo ihr euch die Finger und ich mir meinen Unterarm durch einen quer hängenden Ast etwas angeritzt habt (der über zwei,drei Wege drüberweg ging..)???
> 
> Ja, und nun freue ich mich auf die nächsten Touren!
> Bis die Tage, Stefan.



Mahlzeit Üsskirsche!

Als ich das eben gelesen habe, wusste ich direkt welcher Trail gemeint ist.
Diesem querhängenden Ast dürfte mittlerweile das Blut vieler vieler Mountainbiker anhaften. Wir sind mit 5 Bikern in unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten da runter und jeder hat das Ding mitgenaommen.
Also Ihr Locals, nehmt die Säge in's Gepäck!

Gruß
Scottti


----------



## v3lo (22. Mai 2007)

fährt heute einer?


----------



## sRogge (22. Mai 2007)

Hi v3lo, habe dich mal bei ICQ aufgenommen...
ich wollte heute fahren, aber bei dem Gewitter grade?!


----------



## sRogge (22. Mai 2007)

Hey, das Wetter scheint ja doch wieder ganz gut zu werden. Also bei ner kleinen Schlammlacht wäre ich dabei, wenn du lust hast...
Kannst ja vielleicht mal schreiben ob/wann/wo/wielange du fährst?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sRogge (24. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,
hat nicht irgendwer Lust heute ein Ründchen zu drehen?!??


----------



## supasini (24. Mai 2007)

ca. 18.15 Uhr Start bei mir zu Hause mit dem Rennrad (ca. 1,5-2 Std.)
martin


----------



## sRogge (24. Mai 2007)

mh schade, Rennrad bringt mir nicht all zu viel...


----------



## supasini (27. Mai 2007)

mein Fahrradaufbau geht weiter, ich habe feine Teile gekauft






die ganze Story und mehr Bilder unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/Technik/Liteville-Aufbau/liteville-aufbau.html

Fortsetzung folgt


----------



## rockforce (27. Mai 2007)

schöne Komponenten!


----------



## Futzy (27. Mai 2007)

Da muss Ich dir rechtgeben !!  
Da hat der Herr sina mal zu geschlagen !!  
Dann mal viel Spaß damit !!


----------



## sRogge (28. Mai 2007)

Nabend,
die Teile sehen echt gut aus, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung davon habe 

Mal ne "dumme" Frage: supasini, du hast mal ne Tour für den 17.06 angekündigt. Wird die voraussichtlich stattfinden und wann wolltest du starten?
Gruß Simon


----------



## supasini (29. Mai 2007)

sRogge schrieb:


> Nabend,
> die Teile sehen echt gut aus, auch wenn ich keine Ahnung davon habe



die Teile SIND echt gut! (oder zeig mir was besseres )



sRogge schrieb:


> Mal ne "dumme" Frage: supasini, du hast mal ne Tour für den 17.06 angekündigt. Wird die voraussichtlich stattfinden und wann wolltest du starten?
> Gruß Simon



Geduld! wird rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben... aber ne Tour gibt es an diesem Datum sicher!

wir (ich, Philipp (16) und Dirk (16), Heinz aus Nöthen (>50) treffen wir wahrscheinlich in BAM) fahren heute ne längere Tour ab EU (wenn das Wetter besser ist als gestern), Start ca 12.30-13 Uhr bei mir, bei Interesse: melden, genaue Zeit kann ich dann ggf. telefonisch durchgeben.
martin


----------



## sRogge (29. Mai 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> die Teile SIND echt gut! (oder zeig mir was besseres )



Ja glaubt ich euch ja, ein bissel sagt das XTR sogar MIR 



supasini schrieb:


> Geduld! wird rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben... aber ne Tour gibt es an diesem Datum sicher!



Naagut....



supasini schrieb:


> wir (ich, Philipp (16) und Dirk (16), Heinz aus Nöthen (>50) treffen wir wahrscheinlich in BAM) fahren heute ne längere Tour ab EU (wenn das Wetter besser ist als gestern), Start ca 12.30-13 Uhr bei mir, bei Interesse: melden, genaue Zeit kann ich dann ggf. telefonisch durchgeben.
> martin



Mmh alle Wettervorhersagen sagen, dass es regnet...Aber interesse hab ich ja schon! Kannst dich ja vielleicht melden, meine Telnr. ist 4974!


----------



## supasini (29. Mai 2007)

So, der 3. und 4. Tag unseres letzjährigen Transalps sind online (wozu schlechtes Wetter nicht alles gut ist!) http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/AlpenX/TransAlp_2006/transalp_2006.html#3
viel Spass beim Lesen und Träumen, martin

@ srogge: ich bin auch noch etwas unmotiviert, ich ruf an, wenn wir uns entschließen was zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (31. Mai 2007)

hallo,
fährt heute einer ?


----------



## supasini (31. Mai 2007)

ich nicht, muss leider arbeiten 
und vorher das *Liteville *zusammenschrauben


----------



## rockforce (31. Mai 2007)

Dann viel Spaß beim schrauben


----------



## D!RK (31. Mai 2007)

Hallöchen,
wollte nur mal fragen wann supasini 
nächstes WE wieder kommt.
ich hätte ja schon am Sontag lust auf ne tour 
wenn es keine Umstände mach und das Wetter 
OK ist


----------



## supasini (31. Mai 2007)

Hi D!RK - bist du der, der ich denke?
wenn ja: ich habe mit Phil eben einen Trainingsplan bzgl. AlpenX gemacht, wird er morgen mit dir durchsprechen.

Ich habe mein LV fertig, geiel, sag ich euch!
Auf jeden FAll wird's Sa/So getestet, ich kann auch gerne hier posten, wenn Interesse an gemeinsamen Ausfahrten besteht!
lg, martin


----------



## sRogge (31. Mai 2007)

Na dann Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike (im Sinne von: Glückwunsch zum Kind)


----------



## D!RK (31. Mai 2007)

jo ich bin der der du denkst ok alles weiter können wir ja dann morgen besprechen


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2007)

heute 13 uhr: tauftour mit dem neuen bike und explorertour für die best of am übernächsten we, (guckst du ins lmb)

4-5 std. viele hm, viel singletrail, evtl. schrauber- und einstellpausen!

start vor meiner haustür (unitasstr. 39)

martin


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2007)

so, ich habe den Bericht über den Liteville-Aufbau soweit fertig, kannst du hier gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sRogge (2. Juni 2007)

Hi Martin,
ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim entjungfern deines Bikes! Ich wär ja auch supergern mitgekommen, fahre aber gleich mit meinem Bruder!
Ich trage mich auch mal für den 17. ein, muss aber eventuell früher aussteigen, weil u. a. mein Schulabschluss gefeiert wird und ich um 18:00 dann auch zu Hause sein sollte 
Gruß Simon


----------



## on any sunday (2. Juni 2007)

Ich hätte da einen Verschönerungsvorschlag.


----------



## rockforce (2. Juni 2007)

wirklich ein tolles Bike


----------



## supasini (2. Juni 2007)

und es fährt noch viel toller!
ich bin hin und weg, das Ding kann tatsächlich alles besser als mein Canyon - und das war ja auch kein ganz schlechtes Rad!


----------



## rockforce (2. Juni 2007)

wie viel wiegt das Rad eigentlich ?


----------



## supasini (3. Juni 2007)

12,99 kg 

ich find das Gewicht für ein All-Montain-Bike mit den Fahreigenschaften sehr gut, ist schätzungsweise 300 g schwerer als mein Canyon war. 
Allerdings fehlt mir ne genaue Waage. Das Gewicht ist die Addition der Einzelteile, fast alles konnte ich selber wiegen. steht aber auch genau auf meiner HP unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/unsere_Rader/Liteville__ab_2007_/TA-Rad_2007/ta-rad_2007.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D!RK (4. Juni 2007)

Hm..... 
Das wied wohl nix mit AlpenX.
Habe mein Urlaubs Geld schon verbraten.

voll dooof!!!
aber ich möchte trotz dem bei euch mit trainieren.
Wäre gut wenn phil mir morgen mal den Plan mitbringen könnte.
Hab zwar morgen keine Zeit aber denn Rest der Woche.


----------



## supasini (5. Juni 2007)

Hi D!RK,
vielleicht gibt's ne Lösung für Urlaubsgeld...
aber dann gibt's trotzdem erstmal noch ne Testtour!
Donnerstag ne lange? (Größenordnung 70 km/1200 Hm)
Phil sagt, du pennst bei uns, dann wäre das ja gar kein Prob, bringst du dein Rad mit?
lg, martin


----------



## supasini (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leutz,
inspiriert von den "Best of..." - Touren vom Team Tomburg biete ich auch mal eine an: "Best of... rund um Euskirchen" 
am 17.6.
ab 11 Uhr
Start bei mir zu Hause (Unitasstr. 39)
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4620
an der Feinabstimmung feile ich noch, genauere Daten zu Länge und Hm sowie Streckenverlauf demnächst im LMB. Aber meldet euch schon mal reichlich an!
lg, martin


----------



## D!RK (5. Juni 2007)

Jo dann bringe ich mein Rad morgen mit.
Komme dann vor der Schule so gegen 7:35 bei euch vorbei
und stelle es bei euch ab.


----------



## rockforce (6. Juni 2007)

fährt heute jemand ?


----------



## supasini (9. Juni 2007)

so, ich habe die Trailtour für den nächsten Sonntag fertig. Die Anmeldungen sind aber noch etwas mau: Also los, Leute: Anmelden, Marsch, Marsch! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4620

martin


----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2007)

ich hab jetzt auch das Hardtail aus den "übriggebliebenen" Teilen vom Canyon fertig:







Teileliste und Gewichte gibt's auf meiner Homepage unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/u...ail__ab_2007_/quantec_hardtail__ab_2007_.html

und weiterhin: schön für die Trailtour anmelden! 

lg, martin


----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2007)

Scottti schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Üsskirsche!
> 
> Als ich das eben gelesen habe, wusste ich direkt welcher Trail gemeint ist.
> Diesem querhängenden Ast dürfte mittlerweile das Blut vieler vieler Mountainbiker anhaften. Wir sind mit 5 Bikern in unterschiedlichen Geschwindigkeiten da runter und jeder hat das Ding mitgenaommen.
> ...



er ist ab! (der Ast) - bin in den letzten Tagen 2x dort runter und habe ihn nicht mehr gefunden...


----------



## sRogge (10. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> und habe ihn nicht mehr gefunden...


Ich auch nicht, aber nur, weil ich durchn Wald geirrt bin und den Weg nicht mehr gefunden hab Meine Orientierung ist wohl nicht die beste!
Ich werde gleich noch mal auf die Suche gehen...(keiner Lust mich zu begleiten ?)

78,9 km und 1684 hm.... *schluck*
Gruß Simon


----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2007)

die Hm sind Garmin-Hm! Ciclo-Hm sind's weniger (ca. 1500-max. 1600)
kann man aber schaffen - oder vorher aussteigen, ist auch keine Schande!

schade, bin gerade zurück, war mit D!RK unterwegs (ein Freund von meinem Sohn, der mit uns in zwei Wochen auf AlpenX geht) - da hätte nwir auch gut zu dritt fahren können!

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sRogge (10. Juni 2007)

Hm ja wirklich schade, aber kein Problem!

Naja, ich glaube selbst 1500 mh sind ne Menge für mich, aber ich denke einfach mal optimistisch!
Mein Bruder (28 und ne Ecke besser als ich) kommt am Wochenende aus Aachen hier her und hätte eventuell Interesse mitzufahren. Ist das ein Problem oder so, weil er nicht hier angemeldet ist??
Gruß Simon


----------



## supasini (10. Juni 2007)

nö - natürlich nicht!


----------



## v3lo (14. Juni 2007)

wann wollt ihr fahren? runde hört sich gut an!


----------



## supasini (14. Juni 2007)

guckst du ins LMB 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4620

btw: es fehlen noch einige verdächtige auf der Anmeldeliste (neben dir): was ist mit deinem Vater? keine Lust/Zeit?

lg, martin


----------



## on any sunday (15. Juni 2007)

Ich fahr am Wochende lieber die Best of Grippe Tour: Fieber, Husten, Eiterkeit.   Viel Spaß dem Rescht und einen feinen AlpenCross.

Schnief

Michael


----------



## supasini (15. Juni 2007)

hej michael,
das ist aber echt supaschade! hatte mich sehr auf deine Teilnahme gefreut!
gute besserung, bess dehmnähx, martin


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juni 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Martin !!  
Fahr 'ne Runde Rad und feier schön 

Ralph


----------



## Frorider86 (16. Juni 2007)

Moin Leude und herliches Hallöchen aus Uelzen 

So es wird ernst...ab nächste Woche werd ich höchst wahrscheinlich nach Euskirchen versetzt.
Ich habe geplant so, 1-2 Wochen später mein Rocky mitzuschleppen... 
Ihr werdet also bald nen neuen in eurer Runde haben.
Wie siehts denn so aus von wegen Freeridetouren...was fahrt Ihr denn so hauptsächlich...bzw is bei euch die Bergabfraktion vertreten?

Fetten Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Redking (16. Juni 2007)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Martin.

Alles Gute und viele schöne Kilometer auf deinen Rädern.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Juni 2007)

Von mir natürlich auch, grad am Telefon hab ich das voll vergessen Altersdemenz 
Bis Mogge


----------



## rpo35 (16. Juni 2007)

Ich wäre übrigens auch sehr gerne mitgefahren, aber et jet nit 
Wünsche euch unendlich viel Fun 

Ralph


----------



## Giom (17. Juni 2007)

so, ich schliesse mich der Runde an. Gestern früh bin ich zum Ultra-bike nach kirchzarten gefahren, hab meine Startunterlagen abgeholt, Fahrrad montiert, und da einen riß am Carbon um den Trettlager festgestellt. 
Ergebnis: das war das schnellste Marathon meines Leben: 30 minuten nachdem ich die Startunterlagen ageholt habe, habe ich die zurück gegeben.
Bin dan nach bis Waldshut zum Essen mit einem Kumpel gefahren, und abends wieder zurück. 1000km Auto am Tag um sonst gefahren, ca. 10 Stunden im Auto allein gesessen, kein Bock heute allein 8 Stunden auf dem bike zu sitzen, ich freue mich auf die bestimmt lustige Tour!

Bis denne
Guillaume


----------



## supasini (17. Juni 2007)

echt kagge! 
aber: dein pech - unser glück! wir werden versuchen, dir den Tag auf dem Alurad zu versüßen


----------



## Handlampe (17. Juni 2007)

Waow, was für eine Runde.

Das Prädikat "Best of" hat sich diese Tour mit Ausszeichnung verdient.

Da hat Martin aber auch alles aus der Gegend rausgequetscht, was nur geht.
Absolut abwechslungsreich verpackt mit vielen schönen Aussichten und feinsten Trails.
Alles souverän geleitet von Vater + Sohn


----------



## Mc Wade (17. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Waow, was für eine Runde.
> 
> Das Prädikat "Best of" hat sich diese Tour mit Ausszeichnung verdient.
> 
> ...



Hallo an alle,
kann mich dem Uwe nur anschließen, auch wenn ich das ein oder andere Mal
hinterherhinkte - so war es auch für mich eine anspruchvolle, trailige, erlebnissreiche Tour  

Super Truppe, konnte endlich auch einigen Nicks ein Gesicht zuordnen.

Freue mich schon auf kommenden Sonntag    

Gruß

Willibald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sRogge (18. Juni 2007)

Heeey ,

Also ich fand die Tour, als meine erste dieser Art, echt geil, danke Martin + Rest! Ich habe sogar alle meine Ziele erfüllt: (von un- nach wichtig geordnet)
- Keine Panne haben
- Nicht als erster ne Panne haben
- Das Feld nicht aufzuhalten
- Die 80 km dann auch zu schaffen
Zusatzziel:
- Die 80 km GUT zu schaffen
(ich glaub das wars)...

Hätte nicht gedacht, wie gut ich bin *Eigenlob*   
Nur dass ich die Wege wohl nie wieder finde


Hab da mal ne Frage: Wie fährt man bei der "KoTTenforst"-Tour 140 km mit 27 Leuten, wenn man erst um 1200 startet? Ahh oder werden die beiden Runden parallel gefahren? Bestimmt ne dumme Frage 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Juni 2007)

sRogge schrieb:


> ... Ahh oder werden die beiden Runden *parallel* gefahren? ...


 

Ja  !


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Juni 2007)

Hi Martin,

Danke für den schönen und unterhaltsamen Sonntag , bin dafür, diese Runde ab und zu mal zu wiederholen, da man in meinem Alter immer mehr vergisst, halte ich einen Halbjahres-Rythmus für angebracht


----------



## Günni69 (18. Juni 2007)

Sehr gute Idee Boris und so haben dann vielleicht auch die armen Schichtarbeiter die meistens am WE arbeiten müssen, eine Chance daran teilzunehmen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Juni 2007)

vielleicht klinke ich mich ja dann auch mal ein und kann noch den ein oder anderen trail aus meinem homeresort beisteuern.


----------



## supasini (18. Juni 2007)

so Leute,
ich habe den ersten Teil der Tour von Sonntag fertig gemacht.
War echt geiel, auch wenn aus der supasini-Tour dann doch ein TT-Ausscheidungsrennen wurde! 
Die 1400 Hm/82 km haben nur 10 von 17 zu Ende gefahren, die ersten Ausstiege gab's schon nach einem Drittel. Die Schweinekappe für die meisten Pannen hat nach erbittertem Duell mit Uwe dann doch der shooting Star D!RK gewonnen (ein Platter, Kasette los und 2x Kettenriss!!!)
Meine Nervosität legte sich zunehmend und machte einem breiten Grinsen bei den Blicken in die Gesichter der Mitfahrer Platz - danke euch allen für das tolle Geburtstagsgeschenk!
Den ersten Teil gibt es hier zu lesen und auch ein Video im QuickTime-Format runterzuladen. 

Ich brauche einen Konverter .mov auf .mpg, der funzt (hab "super" getestet, das ruckelt aber total!), dann kann ich einen Film für nächsten Sonntag basteln. 

wenn ich morgen Zeit finde werde ich weiterschreiben, gute N8, SuSi

ACHTUNG: noch arbeitet mein FTP-Programm, Bericht ist aber noch heute verfügbar... 
Edith: der Text und die Bilder tun'S das Video (bei mir) noch nicht, ich hab jetzt aber keine Lust mehr...


----------



## Marcel77 (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich nach Langem durchgerungen, diesen Beitrag zu schreiben. Man will ja nicht ausgelacht werden...  

Gibt es hier jemanden aus Umgebung Eu (tendierend Richtung Mechernich , der schon mal mit dem Mountainbike nur Asphalt/Schotter fährt?

Ich fahre jetzt seit April immer alleine  . Denn Wald traue ich mir und meinem Rad, da ich nicht der leichteste bin und noch an der Kondition arbeite, nicht zu.

Ich gehöre zu den "Schönwetterfahrern", bin 30 und wiege ca. 0,1t  . Ich fahre je nach Streckenart, Streckenlänge und eigenem Befinden einen 21 - 24 Km/H Schnitt. Wie gesagt 95% Asphalt (Meist Feldwege Rest Straße) und 5% Schotter. Meine letzten Touren habe ich auch in die Trainingsverwaltung eingetragen (falls es wenn interessiert). Ich fahre weniger als Training, sondern eher als beruflicher Ausgleich und zur Verbesserung meiner allgemeinen Fitness.

Ich wäre gerne Sonntag mitgefahren, die Entfernung war ok, aber die Art der Wege und die Höhenmeter wären mir wohl zu viel geworden.

@supasini
Von mir auch nachträglich noch alles gute zum Geburtstag. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## boffi12 (19. Juni 2007)

Hi Marcel, ich komme aus Lückerath und fahre meistens Touren von 25-50km mit durchschnittlichen Steigungen. Das entweder auf Asphalt (Feldwege) oder Schotter, also nicht der Geländefahrer. Leider krieg ich momentan nicht mehr als  1-2 Toren pro Woche zeitlich hin wegen Familie.
Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## rockforce (19. Juni 2007)

hi

dann melde ich mich hier auch mal wieder. 

hat heute wer lust zu fahren ? 

gruß


----------



## supasini (19. Juni 2007)

so, fideo läuft (hat aber 32 mb - mir fehlt noch ein guter konverter...)
http://www.die-sinis.de/BOTIII-1.MOV
lg, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2007)

habt ihr nen gps track von der BOT ?


----------



## Conzi (20. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mich ja kaum getraut zu fragen. Aber jetzt wo Schraeg schon damit anfängt...
Ich wäre am GPS-Track auch sehr interessiert. Natürlich wird dieser, im Interesse aller Euskirchener Biker und Förster, "vertraulich" behandelt  
Das supasini-Video werde ich mir heute abend mal anschauen. Freu mich schon...

Ist eigentlich einer von Euch am kommenden Wochenende in Pfronten beim Marathon dabei?

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## supasini (20. Juni 2007)

neeneenee - dschipiess-träcks von der tour werden nicht weitergegeben - dafür waren zuviele ganz kleine trails dabei. ich führe gerne nochmal die eine oder andere gruppe durch mein heimatrevier auf teile der runde, aber ich finde, das sollte man schon selber erfahren...
sonst geht's wie bei meiner klassischen Trail-Runde: plötzlich stellt jemand meine Runde als geführte Tour ins LMB... find ich nicht so ganz optimal, dafür steckt auch zuviel Arbeit in so ner Tour.

Also: Track gibt's nicht, Screenshot auf Karte kommt noch auf meine HP und wer sich auskennt kann damit das meiste finden und nachvollziehen, geführte Touren mach ich gerne, auch in passender Länge und angepasstem Tempo (solange ich nicht SCHNELLER fahren muss...) 

ich hoffe auf euer Verständnis!

lg, martin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. Juni 2007)

....... kein thema, ich kann mir die trails die ich noch nicht kenne mal mit ner gemeinsam tour mit euch reinpfeiffen !

ansonsten find ich's gut das mal in die euskirchener ecke was wallung reinkommt


----------



## Marcel77 (20. Juni 2007)

boffi12 schrieb:


> Hi Marcel, ich komme aus Lückerath und fahre meistens Touren von 25-50km mit durchschnittlichen Steigungen. Das entweder auf Asphalt (Feldwege) oder Schotter, also nicht der Geländefahrer. Leider krieg ich momentan nicht mehr als  1-2 Toren pro Woche zeitlich hin wegen Familie.
> Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.
> 
> Gruß Bernd



Hallo Bernd,

Intresse besteht auf jeden Fall, müsste man mal planen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Wenn wir uns irgendwo in der Mitte treffen, hätte jeder ca. 7km Anfahrt.

Wir müssen ja nicht immer zusammen fahren, aber vielleicht lässte es sich mal einplanen. Am besten dann mal an einem Wochenende.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Conzi (20. Juni 2007)

@Supasini: Klar, kein Thema. Verstehe ich sehr gut! 
Ich hatte vor, die Strecke 'stückchenweise' zu erkunden, da ich meistens abends kleine Runden drehe. Und dann ist es mim GPS schon einfacher...


----------



## supasini (24. Juni 2007)

Die letzten Tage standen ganz im Zeichen des Radfahrens, die nächsten erst recht 

Gestern habe ich das Liteville von Eifel-Litti umgebaut (Rahmen Größe S -> M), Bericht und Bilder im Liteville-Fred

gleich geht's los in die Alpen - Streckenübersicht hier 
es fahren dieses Jahr: Heinz, Philipp (littlesini) Dirk (D!RK), Andi und Martin (supasini)

und für das Lokalforum wahrscheinlich am interessantesten: der Bericht der Best Of Trails III: Rund um Euskirchen vom 17.06.2007 ist fertisch! gibt'S hier
@Conzi: mit Bericht und abgedruckter Karte müsstest du eigentlich fast alles finden, sonst meld dich mal, dann gibt's Nachhilfe 

Bis in 10 Tagen, martin


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juni 2007)

wenn ihr das nächste mal loszieht dann gebt mal bescheid, ich hätt da noch so zwei drei Trails die ihr laut Karte noch nicht mitgenommen habt, die könnte man noch einbinden !
ciao hubert


----------



## supasini (24. Juni 2007)

Hi Hubert - lass uns doch einfach mal nach dem AlpenX zusammen fahren! ich meld mich dann über den Fred. lg, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Juni 2007)

owei, dann werd ich wahrscheinlich in grund und boden gefahren 
ne, klar lass mal was hören wenn du wieder da bist !


----------



## FLASHo (28. Juni 2007)

Moin,
bin grade frisch vom Gardasee zurück und wollte ma fragen ob jemand Lust und Interesse an ner Freeride Tour hätte alleine fahren macht nie so die große Laune.
Fürn Bikeparktrip bin ich auch gerne zu haben ;D

Greez Chris


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Juni 2007)

wo kann man den um euskirchen "Freeriden" ?
ih dachte immer dafür müsste man etwas mehr wie 200-300hm fallllinie haben


----------



## FLASHo (29. Juni 2007)

Och das is ja das schöne am Freeriden dafür gibts keine Definition man sucht sich eigentlich Trails die man runterwill oder auchmal neben der Strecke. Man macht einfach das wozu man gerade Laune hat ganz einfach daher kommt der Begriff ja auch und FR ist eben kein DH ;D
Klar das 200hm suboptimal sind aber dadran kann man nix ändern und Gebiete in denen man hier fahren kann gibts genug...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juni 2007)

korrekt ! dann bin ich ja ochn frööraider !


----------



## Tomibeck (29. Juni 2007)

So ich meld mcih dann auch ma wieder!!!!!!
In 2 WOchen is die Klausurphase rum ab dann wird wieder gestrampelt freu . Hoffentlich is bis dahin  geiles Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sRogge (29. Juni 2007)

Hehe, ich sitz schon seit gut nem Monat zu Hause rum/strampel und ich hab noch gut nen Monat zum Rumsitzen/Strampeln...
Schulabschluss machen ist schöön^^


----------



## Tomibeck (30. Juni 2007)

Ich hab dann 2,5 Monate zum strampeln .
Studieren ist schön muah


----------



## sRogge (30. Juni 2007)

Mh hast recht....
Vielleicht können wir ja dann nochmal zusammen strampeln...


----------



## Marcel77 (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich fahre heute. Aber ich glaub mit mir will keiner , da ich mim MTB Asphalt fahre.

Wollte Satzvey - Dürscheven - IPAS - Stoitzheim fahren, so das Wetter sich denn hält

Hoffe, das ich nach der Arbeit recht schnell los komme...

* Nachtrag:*
... bin weg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Juli 2007)

warum fährst du denn nur asphalt ?
oder anders, warum kaufst du dir ein mtb wenn du nur asphalt fährst ?


----------



## Marcel77 (12. Juli 2007)

Schotter geht auch noch so.

Mehr traue ich meinem Rad nicht zu. Mit knapp 0,11to hab ich Angst, dass was nicht hält. Wenn ich durch den Wald fahren würde, würden mich wohl die Schnecken überholen...  

Ein MTB, weil mir von einem Rennrad abgeraten wurde (wegen 0,11to  ) und weil ich ja auch mal über einen Feldweg fahren will und mir ein Cyclocross für mein Gewicht zu teuer war... 

Vielleicht traue ich mich ja nächstes Jahr an ein Rennrad, oder Cyclocross. Ich hoffe ja, dass ich bis dahin unter 0,1to bin  .


----------



## Mack_21 (12. Juli 2007)

Marcel77 schrieb:


> Mehr traue ich meinem Rad nicht zu. Mit knapp 0,11to hab ich Angst, dass was nicht hält. Wenn ich durch den Wald fahren würde, würden mich wohl die Schnecken überholen...



was fährst du denn für ein bike (marke, modell)? also ich habe auch einige kilo zuviel und fahre mit meinem mtb auch alles, naja ausser asphalt... und bis auf ein paar gebrochene speichen ist noch nichts passiert. aber selbst die brechen bei anderen... und gegen die schnecken hilft nur eins... üben üben üben


----------



## Marcel77 (12. Juli 2007)

Mein Rad steht:

<======= da  

Das Schneckenproblem liegt nicht an meiner Kondition, sondern an der Angst, was kaputt zu machen. Ich fahre in letzter Zeit einen Schnitt von 25Km/h auf 42KM mit 217 HM. Aber eben auf Asphalt.


----------



## Mack_21 (12. Juli 2007)

Marcel77 schrieb:


> Mein Rad steht:
> 
> <======= da



hmm ok das hätte ich ja mal vorher lesen können  aber merida sind doch gute bikes, da brauchste keine angst haben


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2007)

ich denke auch das das bike hält. wenn du damit keine drops machst und "nur" forstwege oder trails fährst macht die ein oder adere wurzel gar nix. ausserdem hab ich desehn das an dem merida matts ne recon dran ist. die ist schon recht stabil ausgelegt, meine alte hatte selbst nach nem crash in ne autotüre einen kaum sichtbaren verzug !


also keine angst und rein in den wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (20. Juli 2007)

fährt irgendwer am wochenende ? 

lg


----------



## supasini (20. Juli 2007)

ich fahre am Sonntag mit Herrn Sonntag (On any Sunday) - könnte auch gerne noch ein paar Leute mit nehmen! (guckst du im LMB) oder hier lg, martin


----------



## Frorider86 (21. Juli 2007)

FLASHo schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin grade frisch vom Gardasee zurück und wollte ma fragen ob jemand Lust und Interesse an ner Freeride Tour hätte alleine fahren macht nie so die große Laune.
> Fürn Bikeparktrip bin ich auch gerne zu haben ;D
> 
> Greez Chris



Wenn du immer am Baggersee rumhängst, wenn ich ma fahren will, dann kommste nie zu deiner FR-Tour    

Also wie gesagt, könn gerne ma durch Köln radeln, gibt da bestimmt das ein oder andere Treppenset , oder halt ma Euskirchen Umgebung...wo wir beim Thema wären. Wer kann mir sagen, wo dieser Ameisen-berg,-weg,-trail ...wie auch immer is? Am besten mit ner Karte, wo Euskirchen und das Ding zu sehen is.

Schön Dank schonma im Voraus.

Haut rein...
Tobi


----------



## supasini (21. Juli 2007)

Hi .Tobi!
Nimm dir ne Karte 1:50.000.
such+find Arloff
fahr von Arloff die Arloffer Str. (Richtung Ahrstr\Decke Tönnes) auf den Hirnberg (bis hier Asphalt)
S-Kurve bergauf, in der 2. (links) geradeaus\rechts auf Schotter weiter bergauf. auf dem Hirnberg am Ameisenhaufen rechts bergab.
fahr vorsichtig, es werden zwei Forstwege gekreuzt!
sini


----------



## Frorider86 (21. Juli 2007)

Jo, schönen Dank


----------



## sRogge (22. Juli 2007)

Und wie sieht's mit heute aus? Radelt jemand durch'n Wald?

Oh habe grade gesehen, dass heute ja Sonntag ist, ich war schon bei Montag
Naja, da die eine Tour schon dran ist, fährt denn jetzt noch irgendwer?
Gruß Simon


----------



## FLASHo (26. Juli 2007)

Hoi,
ich habe an dich supasini noch eine Frage wegen der Wegbeschreibung.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre geht die Arloferstraße doch in den Wald der sich östlich von Iversheim und BadMü befindet oder? 
Der Hirnberg ist aber auf der westlichen Seite von Bad Mü oder habe ich da jetzt irgendwas falsch in erinnerung??? 
Wollte halt heute mitm Tobi da mal an diesen Ameisentrail nur weiß jetzt nicht genau wo der sein soll ;D
Gruß Chris


----------



## black (28. Juli 2007)

Ameisentrail?

Wo soll der denn sein?

am Hirnberg?


----------



## FLASHo (29. Juli 2007)

Habe mich nochmal genau umgehört und erfahren das er net am Hirnberg ist sondern hinter Arloff am Hartenberg!
Werde da heute mal hinbiken und wenn der Trail wirklich so gut ist wie man sagt evtl. auch ein paar Fotos mitbringen.
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Juli 2007)

stimmt! Hartenberg, nicht Hirnberg (Aber Namen sind ja eh Schall und Rauch!)


----------



## Frorider86 (29. Juli 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> stimmt! Hartenberg, nicht Hirnberg (Aber Namen sind ja eh Schall und Rauch!)



Diese lockere Aussage hat uns 30Km umsonst gekostet Wir sind mit unseren Eierschaukeln wie blöd durch´n Wald geirrt und dachten, wir wären zu blöd so´n Trail zu finden   Aber trotzdem Danke für deine Hilfe Villt kann man ja bald zusamm ne Runde drehen, wenn du kein Problem hast am Anstieg auf uns bzw. mich zu warten...16Kg, 1 Kettenblatt..das is da unten bei Euch kein Geschenk 

Fetten Gruß
Da Tobi


----------



## redrace (29. Juli 2007)

HUHU

Gibst hier auch welche die so um die 14 Jahre alt sind, oder bereit sind mit einem 14 jährigen gemeinsam zu fahren.
Es geht um meinen Neffen der wohl Spaß am MTB bekommen hat. 
Ich bin mit Ihm schon ein paar Touren (30 km mit ca.700 hm)im Siebengebirge gefahren.
Nur für mich ist das immer viel fahrerei und so suche ich auf diesem Weg ein paar Mitfahrgelegenheiten für ihn und für mich. Er selber wohnt in Zülpich.
Runden die im Bereich Zülpich gefahren oder gestartet werden sind natürlich bevorzugt, aber von Euskirchen aus sollte es auch gehen.
Jungs ich verlass mich auf Euch!!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Juli 2007)

....wenn morgen das wetter im grünen bereich ist werde ich mal den ameisentrail aufsuchen ! mal schaun ob der wirklich high tech ist.


----------



## Frorider86 (29. Juli 2007)

@ redrace:

Es kann jeder mitfahren..egal wie alt, wie schnell oder wie gut einer ist Ich bin ja auch erst zeit kurzem in Euskirchen, an dieser Stelle schön Dank an Flasho für die Betreuung  

Werde leider in nächster Zeit ausfallen, hab ne OP am Handgelenk am Dienstag. Kann ca. 4-6Wochen nich biken Aber danach gehts Rund...dann werden die Trails gerockt 
Ich persönlich finde um so mehr um so besser und wenn einer langsamer is, warten die Anderen ma hier und da...da bricht sich keiner ein Zacken aus der Krone

Kann ma wer Foto´s vom Ameisentrail machen?

@schraeg:

Sollte der nich high tech sein, wird der high tech gemacht


----------



## supasini (30. Juli 2007)

Vorsicht, Freunde: 
1. es macht wenig Sinn, nicht offizielle abgesprochene und genehmigte Buddel- und Bauaktionen im Forum zu posten.
2. Wir haben ein ganz gutes Leben- und Leben lassen in den Wäldern rund um Euskirchen, die Förster kommen mit uns klar, wir mit denen. Bitte das Verhältnis nicht durch übereilte Aktionen insbesondere an beliebten Trails gefährden!

(Am Ameisentrail lag lange ein Baum quer, da war auch ein bisschen gebaut worden, ist jetzt alles wieder weg)

ride on, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (30. Juli 2007)

ui...glaub hast mich falsch verstanden...ich meinte nicht das wir da den ganzen Wald umgraben bzw. da i-wo auf bekannten und viel befahrenen Trails buddeln. Sowas hasse ich auch...fährst einen, dir bekannten Trail und an der besten Stelle ham i-welche Idioten, i-ein scheiß gebaut. Gerade weil um Euskrichen, meines erachtens mehr CC´ler unterwegs sind...könn die auch wenig mit Jumps etc anfangen.

LoL. weil ein Baum quer lag und da wahrscheinlich ein kleiner Sprung gebaut wurde?!...hehe...wenn ich da fertig bin, bekommt der nette Förster ne Herzattacke Es sind ja nicht die Förster, die tuen nur ihren Job, es sind die Gesetze und Verordnungen...und deswegen wird da auch nix offiziel laufen...bla bla. Naja anscheinend sind die Förster weniger tolerant, wenn die wegen nem kleinen hüpferlie rumheulen Aber Trails fahren macht ja auch Spaß


----------



## supasini (30. Juli 2007)

nene, der Baum wurde weggeräumt - und mit ihm auch die gebauten Sachen - hingen schließlich am Baum dran


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Juli 2007)

genau supasini, leben und leben lassen.  

ich kenn hier auch den ein oder anderen trail der im juli 7 august nicht merh fahrbar ist weil er zuwuchert. deswegen nehm ich auch nicht gelich axt und kettensäge mit auf tour, muss man halt so lange drum herum fahren !


----------



## Frorider86 (30. Juli 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> nene, der Baum wurde weggeräumt - und mit ihm auch die gebauten Sachen - hingen schließlich am Baum dran



Aso..ok...das erklärt einiges


----------



## FLASHo (30. Juli 2007)

Moin jungens...,
bin erfolgreich von der Erkundung des Ameisentrails zurück. Mit der Beschreibung war der Trail wirklich einfach zu finden (hier nochmal herzlichen Dank an supasini).
Ich hatte mir den Trail komplett anders vorgestellt weil alle immer von einem technischem Trail sprechen. Jedoch war ich positiv überrarscht. Ich bin den Trail heute zweimal gefahren und er hat trotz des mehrfachen befahrens den Flow-Faktor nicht verloren. 
Da ich mit meinem Fully jedoch von oben bis unten das Gas fast komplett stehen lassen konnte (vor den Forstwegen muss man anbremsen damit man sich umschauen kann), kann man ihn nicht als technischen Trail auszeichnen ;D
Ich habe beim Einstieg ein Bild mitm Handy gemacht aber wusste nicht wo sich weitere Fotos später gelohnt hätten, außerdem wollte ich ja den Flow mitbekommen. Somit würde ich sagen bekommt der Trail von mir 4 Sterne fürn Flow und leider nur einen Stern für die Technik. Trotzdem is er aufjedenfall mal eine Abwechslung, besonders hier in der Umgebung.

Nagut das wars dann erstmal könnt ja auch mal eure Meinungen von dem Trail  posten evtl. bin ich ja nen falschen gefahren ;D 
Gruß Chris


----------



## tokay (30. Juli 2007)

Moin!
vielen dank für die öffentliche wegbeschreibung zum Ameisentrail!!
jetzt kann ich mich wohl in nächster zeit dort hin stellen und eintritt verlangen!
oder zwischen hundert anderen chaoten mich durchzwängen!
vielen dank!


----------



## FLASHo (30. Juli 2007)

Moin zurück!!!
Also ich denke mal der Wald is für jeden offen und ich finde es im Gegensatz zu Ihnen/dir sehr freundlich von anderen wenn diese einem eine Wegbeschreibung geben. 
Außerdem was denkste eigentlich? Das ab Morgen da hunderte Biker aus ganz Deutschland jeden Tag 24/7 rumbiken oder wie?
Gruß Chris
PS: sowas is hier im Forum echt fehl am Platze


----------



## Frorider86 (30. Juli 2007)

Moin Mr. K.  

Hmm, glaub weniger das jetzt, wie flasho geschrieben hat, sich ganz Deutschland da versammeln wird um da zu fahren...denke ma da gibt es schönere Trails. Die Euskirchener bzw die Betroffenen wissen eh alle das es diesen Trail gibt


----------



## supasini (30. Juli 2007)

@tokay: hast du alle Trails deines Lebens selber gefunden?

btw: ich poste hier sicher nicht alle Trails in der Umgebung, die ich kenne, zeige sie aber gerne: musst du halt mitfahren und ein gutes 3D-Gedächtnis haben
und: den "Ameisentrail" kenne ich seit über 30 Jahren, war einer der Lieblingswege von uns, als wir noch jeden Sonntag mit den Eltern spazieren gingne (sowas gab's mal!). Damals haben wir mit Vorliebe abgestorbene Bäume aus dem Graben gezerrt und den Weg gesperrt...  

also: halt den Ball flach, ich hab NOCH NIE einen anderen Mountainbiker durch Zufall am Ameisentrail getroffen - und ich fahre den recht regelmäßig, gehört zu meiner Hausrunde.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Juli 2007)

....... man trifft überhaupt sehr selten andere biker. ich denke das liegt daran das es hier viel weitläufger ist als zb. im 7Gebirge oder im bergischen.

hab mir den Trail auch mal angeschaut, kann nur sagen 
wird aber nicht in meine hausrunde eingebaut sonst wird die noch 100km lang  

@Flasho: kanns sein das du dich in einer Kruve etwas wüst verbremst hast, geht ne Bremsspur ziemlich gerade aus ins Gemüse !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FLASHo (31. Juli 2007)

Moin,
ne du die Bremsspur ist nicht von mir, die war schon da als ich gefahren bin. Sah so aus als hätte sich einer net entscheiden können wo der Weg weiterführen soll


----------



## supasini (15. August 2007)

fährt heute wer?
ich wollte ca. um 4 uhr ne Tour starten, etwa 3 h, 50 km, 800 Hm...
martin


----------



## sRogge (15. August 2007)

Hi Martin,
also ich wäre dabei!
Wo soll es denn hergehen/starten?
Simon


----------



## supasini (15. August 2007)

vier bei mir?


----------



## sRogge (15. August 2007)

ja okay, ich bin da...


----------



## supasini (15. August 2007)

mit sRogge eine nette kleine Runde gedreht, 55 km und 18er Schnitt, geschätzt 900 Hm - mit der Jugend ist für mich dann auch noch mal ne richtige Herausforderung, aber man(n) will sich ja keine Blöße geben  
war schön, bald mal wieder! 

Und den Kellermeistertermin machen wir demnähx, überlege, ob ich nach erfolgreicher Umbauaktion vielleicht mal einen Schrauberkurs anbieten soll, scheint es ja Bedarf für zu geben...


----------



## sRogge (16. August 2007)

ich fands auch schön, vor allem weil das Wetter sogar noch ganz gut wurde!
Gerne wieder!

Schonmal danke für den "Kellermeistertermin" und so'n Schrauberkurs fänd ich auch super! Jetzt wo ich auf zwei Reifen fahren kann, besteht da wirklich bedarf!

Simon


----------



## supasini (19. August 2007)

wie versprochen: heute Start 16 Uhr an der Bierbude am Forum St. Matthias.
bisher fahren mit: Martin und Chris
wer da is is da...


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. August 2007)

kommt ihr an der Steinbach vorbei?
Bis Euskirchen schaff ichs bis dahin nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. August 2007)

15:29 Uhr - da war mein Comp schon aus und ich auf dem Weg...

ja - wir sind an der Steinbach vorbei gekommen... im Regen! war aber ne schöne Tour, nach langer Zeit nochmal mit meinem Bruda unterwegs, bekannte und unbekannte weil seit +10 Jahren nicht mehr gefahrene Streckenstücke kombiniert, hat richtig fett Spass gemacht 

egal, nächstes Mal, der Steinbachwald läuft nicht weg!


----------



## supasini (19. August 2007)

wer aus Eu plant den Vulkanbike ein? ich bin immer mehr entschlossen, mich anzumelden (Marathon). Könnte man ja gemeinsam hinfahren?!
Mein Bruda ist auch fast reif...


----------



## katerpoldi (19. August 2007)

sag mal, supasini, als anfänger könnte ich doch die kurzstrecke mitmachen  macht nen netten eindruck. was denkst du?
alex


----------



## supasini (20. August 2007)

ja, das hatten wir gestern auf unserm töurchen schon so besprochen: euskirchen rockt daun in allen klassen:
alex kurzstrecke in der männer-hauptklasse
chris halbmarathon in senioren I
martin marathon in senioren II

müssen wir mal genauer planen und dann mit nem teamnamen starten 

lg, martin


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. August 2007)

Könnt ich da vllt. auch mitfahren?
Wann ist das?
Gruß


----------



## supasini (20. August 2007)

8.9. guckst du hier www.vulkanbike.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (20. August 2007)

Geil, könnt ich denn dann bei euch mitmachen, auch wenn ich kein Euskirchener bin?


----------



## supasini (20. August 2007)

falls wir hinfahren - ja
sonst musst du halt sehen, wie du nach daun kommst...
ich poste hier, wenn wir un anmelden und nen platz frei haben.
welche strekce würdest du denn fahren wollen?


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. August 2007)

Mittel oder Kurz

Könnt ich dann nächste Woche irgendwann zum schrauben vorbeikommen? Außer Di kann ich immer.


----------



## supasini (20. August 2007)

nächste Woche könnte klappen - noch haben wir die Handwerker im Haus... supastress.
ich denke, realistisch do oder fr.


----------



## Conzi (21. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin in Daun auch am Start. Das erhöht die Euskirchen-Quote um einige Promille  Ich fahre auch den Halbmarathon in der Wertung 'Senioren 1'. Mein Smart ist mit mir, meinem Bike und 'meinem Fan und Bruder' leider schon voll. Aber wir können uns ja vor Ort treffen und die Taktik absprechen  Was plant Ihr für Zeiten für die einzelnen Strecken ein? Ich will das Ding zwar nicht gewinnen, aber letzter werden will ich auch nicht...

Wann reist Ihr an? Freitags zur Opening-Party oder erst Samstags zum Rennen? Bleibt einer Abends auf ein paar Bierchen [] auf der 'Dauner Bikenight' oder fahrt Ihr direkt nach dem Rennen wieder nach Hause?

Schöne Grüße
Conzi 

PS: Wetterwünsche für den 08.09. bitte an den Deutschen Wetterdienst schicken!


----------



## supasini (23. August 2007)

Ich hab mich angemeldet - für die Langstrecke (ist ja nicht so richtig lang )
Teamname: "Team Euskirchen"

lg, martin


----------



## rockforce (23. August 2007)

hallo,

also ich fahre um 3 mit ein paar freunden eine runde. ca 2 bis 2 1/2 stunden. ist zwar was kurzfristig aber hat wer lust mitzufahren ? =)

lg rockforce


----------



## MasifCentralier (23. August 2007)

Von wo aus denn?


----------



## rockforce (23. August 2007)

euskirchen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (23. August 2007)

Und wo trefft ihr euch da immer? Heut schaff ichs zwar nichtmehr, aber für zukünftige Fahrten wärs nötig zu wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (23. August 2007)

Das ist echt Zankerei, dass Ihr immer so früh startet (starten könnt)  
Ich sitze hier in Bonn hinter drei Monitoren im Büro und das einzige Stück Natur in der Nähe ist der Parkplatz der ehemaligen Biskuithalle. Naja, das Vor_gebirge_ kann ich auch sehen. Aber vor 18:00 Uhr ist nicht an Biken zu denken - und das auch nur, wenn ich mich beeile... 

Aber immerhin gibt's am Wochenende gutes Wetter


----------



## supasini (23. August 2007)

meine Handwerker kommen nicht so richtig in die Pötte - werde Fr/Sa/So sicherlich min. 2x auf' s Rad steigen. Wenn MTB poste ich's hier...


----------



## supasini (23. August 2007)

am Sonntag wird das Ahrtal gerockt!
Startort wird noch bekannt gegeben, geplant sind z. Zt. ca. 50 km/1500 Hm mit Startzeit ca. 11 Uhr. 
genaueres in diesem Thread und im ggf. LMB.
ich erwarte auf jeden Fall die Teilnahme von Alex - der endlich mal richtisch MTB-fahren sollte 
martin


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. August 2007)

Bin dabei. 
Und kann ich mich jetzt in Daun anmelden als Team Euskirchener? Und wenn könnt ich dann irgendwo mitgenommen werden?
Gruß


----------



## Conzi (24. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ihr uns mitnehmt, dann fahren Heike (meine Freundin ) und ich auch mit. 
Erste Ahrtal-Erfahrungen habe ich bei meiner HWW11-Verfolgungsfahrt Anfang Juni gesammelt und damals auch beschlossen, da nochmal (mindestens) eine Runde zu drehen. Leider hat es bei der letzten "Tour de Ahrtal" nicht geklappt. Aber diesmal passt's und 1500hm klingen doch nach einer lohnenden Sonntagstour...

Gibt's schon einen geplanten Treffpunkt?

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## supasini (24. August 2007)

ich werde es noch präzisieren, wenn ich mich genau entschieden habe, findet aber bei hinreichendem Wetter statt (und so sieht's ja z.Zt. aus...)

Sebastian: von EU kann ich dich mitnehmen, kannst du frühmorgens zu mir kommen? (ich kriege 4 Räder auf's Dach und eins in den Kofferraum) genaue Zeit kommt noch, lass dir die Startunterlagen schicken, ist deutlich stressfreier!


----------



## sRogge (24. August 2007)

Wie kommt man denn ins Ahrtal?


----------



## MasifCentralier (24. August 2007)

Ok, ich meld mich dann jetzt für die Halbe Strecke an.

@SRogge
Über die Kahlenborner Höhe. Ich schätze mal dass wir auch da irgendwo starten.


----------



## supasini (24. August 2007)

mim Audo...

ich weiß noch nicht, welches Auto Birgit mitnimmt - wenn ich das große hier habe kann ich dich mitnehmen, sonst muss ich mal gucken, ob vllt. mein Bruda fährt oder so, ich schreib die Tour nachher noch im LMB aus, dann auch mit Hinweisen auf evtl. Mitfahrgelegenheiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (24. August 2007)

Ihr aus EU kommt doch bei mir vorbei, also gegen ne Mitfahrgelegfenheit hätt ich nichts auszusetzen


----------



## sRogge (24. August 2007)

Mhm ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich da noch genügend bei Kräften bin, sonst würde ich sicher gerne mitfahren und da wäre ne Mitfahrgelegenheit natürlich auch super!


----------



## supasini (24. August 2007)

ich fahre mit dem großen Auto, wer zuerst kommt fährt zuerst!
alles weitere im LMB. http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5024


----------



## Conzi (24. August 2007)

Hi Martin,

Heike (aka Brumsel) und ich haben uns angemeldet und freuen uns schon auf die 'geguidete' Tour. Nur finde ich den Treffpunkt oberhalb von Altenahr nicht. Oder ist das dieser _Ovoid_: Komisches Ei oberhalb Altenahr? Wäre nett, wenn Du mir evtl. noch Deine Handynummer an *mc (at) conzi (dot) com* senden könntest. Nur für den Fall, dass wir Euch nicht finden ;-) Und noch eine Frage (ist unser erstes LMB-Date): Ist die Startzeit die "echte Abfahrtszeit" oder die "Eintrudel und dann gemütlich das Bike fertigmach"-Zeit?

Wir sehen uns am Sonntag!

Schöne Grüße
Heike & Martin


----------



## sRogge (25. August 2007)

Okay dann fahre ich auch mit...Also ist noch ein Platz bei dir frei, Martin?
Gruß Simon


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. August 2007)

Die Zeit steht fürs eintrudeln. Ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass man nicht mindestens ne viertelstunde später losgefahren ist.
Gruß

@Martin
Könntest du mir dann vllt. Morgen Bescheid sagen ob noch ein Platz frei ist, weil wie gesagt ich ja eh aufm Weg wohne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. August 2007)

@all:
es ist dieser "Ovoid", ist einfach zu finden, wenn man mim Auto die Umgehungsstraße fährt.
eigentlich ist das die Startzeit, hängt aber ein bisschen davon ab, ob du Akademiker bist...
HändiNR im LMB
ich starte um 10.30 in EU, Simon: sei einfach kurz vorher bei mir und wir packen dein Rad auf's Dach. Sebastian: wo stehst du? ich könnte dich z.B. in Wormerdorf einladen wenn ich da durchfahre, so ca. 10.45-10.50. Stehst du an der Straße ? da gibt's so ne Bäckerei etc mit nem kleine Platz davor, vielleicht da?)


----------



## Handlampe (25. August 2007)

Fahre "leider" morgen in die Alpen, kann also nicht mit.
Muß ich dich also alleine in "meinem" Ahrtal räubern lassen


----------



## supasini (25. August 2007)

schade - ich hätte dir sonst unauffällig und zwanglos das Guiden übertragen 
viel Spass und schöne Trails, martin


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Muß ich dich also alleine in "meinem" Ahrtal räubern lassen


Solange sie die Trails nicht im Rucksack mit heim nehmen... 

Viel Spaß in die Berje! Und schön knipsi-knipsi machen, damit ein ordentlicher TT-Bericht dabei rauskommt!


----------



## supasini (25. August 2007)

naja, da wir keine TT-Mitglieder dabei haben wird's leider nur ein TEU-Bericht werden.
btw: wie kommt man denn an die Weihen eines TT-Mitglieds? Beschneidung? Handauflegung? Freibier (=käuflich)? ...???


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Sebastian: wo stehst du? ich könnte dich z.B. in Wormerdorf einladen wenn ich da durchfahre, so ca. 10.45-10.50. Stehst du an der Straße ? da gibt's so ne Bäckerei etc mit nem kleine Platz davor, vielleicht da?)



Werde da sein. Mich wird auch ma interessieren wie man die Weihen bekommt!


----------



## sRogge (25. August 2007)

Ja gut, dann werde ich da sein! Danke Martin


----------



## supasini (25. August 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Werde da sein. Mich wird auch ma interessieren wie man die Weihen bekommt!



du sollst nich so viel trinken!
dann werden wir dich morgen stehen lassen... und das in deinem alter. neeneenee


----------



## Conzi (26. August 2007)

Trinken ist wichtig 
Kommen wir unterwegs an einer Tanke, an einem Kiosk oder so vorbei? Ich stehe zur Zeit noch vor der Entscheidung _Trinkflasche(n) oder Trinkrucksack_...
Bis nachher...


----------



## supasini (26. August 2007)

wenn du die Wahl hast: Trinkrucksack!
ich hab 3L drin, wir machen eine Mittagspause, aber ich kann nicht versprechen, dass das an einer Lokalität sein wird (Abschluss wird - wenn wir's schaffen) auf dem Steinerberg sein, da können wir dann auch einkehren.
zwischendurch kann man theoretisch Tanken anfahren, kommen wir aber kaum direkt dran vorbei.
Essen mitnehmen!
bis nachher, ich freu mich, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (26. August 2007)

???


----------



## supasini (26. August 2007)

bis gleich, aufklärung mündlich... 
ich mach den Comp jetz aus, kontakt nur noch via Händi


----------



## MasifCentralier (26. August 2007)

Nummer ?


----------



## Conzi (26. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

geduscht fühlt man sich doch direkt viel besser. Wir haben MasifCentralier am Auto getroffen - nur für den Fall das er sich zwischenzeitlich für die Heimreise entschieden und nicht mehr auf Euch gewartet hat. Er lebt also noch  

War eine sehr schöne Tour; hat uns beiden sehr gut gefallen! Danke an Supasini für's guiden. Wir sind, wenn Ihr uns wieder mitnehmt, demnäxt nochmal dabei. 

Die Fotos sind online und können hier angeschaut/bewundert/belächelt werden: GALLERY.XALPS.DE (oben links, unten: Ahrtal-Trailrocken). Wenn jemand einige oder alle in hoher Auflösung haben möchte, bitte kurz per Mail an _mc(at)conzi(dot)com_ Bescheid geben. Die GPS-Daten und die Auswertung von Heikes HAC4 gibt's in den nächsten Tagen auf WWW.XALPS.DE.

Schönen Restsonntag noch!

Conzi & Heike (nach Diktat zum Pferd gefahren)


----------



## Krampe (26. August 2007)

Hi,
Schöne Photos hast du da gemacht.. Ich hab gar nicht mitbekommen das du so viele gemacht hast 
Ich fand die Tour auch gut, wenn auch gegen Ende das Leidwill doch einiger Zuwendung bedurfte..(das mit den Bremsbelägen war ich nicht.. )
Ein fast perfekter Tag. Wenn es am Steinerberghaus noch ein Weizen gegeben hätte...
In diesem Sinne... 
Christof


----------



## supasini (27. August 2007)

So, dann will ich mal versuchen, mit Conzis Bildern einen Bericht zu basteln:

*Rund um Euskirchen rockt das Ahrtal*

Freitags abend hab ich ne eher knappe Notiz ins LMB eingetragen - und rappzapp hatten sich 7 MTBler - bekannte und unbekannte - eingetragen.
Leicht nervös (die Tour war zwar schon mal gefahren, aber ob ich sie wiederfinden würde?!) machte ich mich mit Simon (sRogge) aus EU Richtung Wormersdorf auf, Sebastian (masifCentralier) einsammeln. Auf der Fahrt erreicht uns ein Anruf von Christof (krampe), ob er auf dem richtigen Startplatz sei (er war!).
11.03 laufen wir ein, alle anderen sind schon da. Die Truppe ist also komplett (auf dem Bild fehlt der Meister des Photos Martin (Conzi))
von links nach rechts:
Sebastian (MasifCentralier)
Christof (Krampe)
Marco (bolt)
Heike (Brumsel)
Simon (sRogge)
Stefan (irieblue)
Martin (supasini)







zum Aufwärmen fahren wir zur Seilbahnbergstation auf den Ditscheshardt und auf schnellem Schotter ins Vischelbachtal, an der Ahr formiert sich der Zug:






nach erfolgreichem Rentner-Versägen stürmen wir auf den Hornberg: die Auffahrt ist anstrengend, es ist warm, da müssen schon mal Geruchsproben gezogen werden. Aber ein Glück: der Gestank muss von irgendwo anders kommen!






Der Guide bietet in guter Tradition von Meister Handlampe ein Freibier für erfolgreiche Bezwinger des Hornbergs, kann sich aber über eine nicht erfolgt Belastung der Kasse freuen:






Runter vom Hornberg teilt sich die Gruppe in Verweigerer,






Chicken-Way-Sucher und -Finder






und Fahrer. 






Besonders beeindruckt Heike "Ich bin ne Bangbüx", die im Sattel sitzend (!) sicher die Felsstufen meistert 






Über bekannte Trails fahren wir runter zum Sportplatz, die ersten Stürze und Ausrutscher sind zu verzeichnen, dann einen bisher ungefahrenen Trail ins Langfigtal, der eine ganze Reihe von Stürzen fordert (is aba nix passiert!).
Nun befahren wir todesmutig die Trails an der Ahr am Sonntagmittag bei schönstem Wetter - aber mit Freundlichkeit und Geduld kommen wir ans nächste Ziel: die Auffahrt an der alten Bobbahn hoch zum Dernauer Platz. Auf dem Weg ist die erste echte Panne zu verzeichnen: ein Kettenriss (lange nicht erlebt). Aber zum Glück sind mehrere Kettenschlösser in der Gruppe vertreten und Menschen, die des Schließens kundig sind. SRAM sei gelobt! 
Nach den traumhaften Trails über die Bergkuppe treffen wir gegen 1/2 2 am Dernauer Platz ein, der heute von Menschenmengen belagert wird. Auf schattigem Platz unter Palmen und Zypressen lagern wir und laben uns mit selbst mitgebrachten Speisen - auf das jede und jeder gesättigt wurde:






nur um uns in die nächste Traum-Abfahrt zu stürzen: den Serpentinentrail nach Dernau.





Marco macht Speed...

...das kann Heike auch!






Von dort fahren wir sinnvollerweise fast denselben Berg wieder rauf um dann am Alfred-Dahm-Turm die Boris/Grüner Frosch-Gedächtnisabfahrt unter die Räder zu nehmen. 
Vorher gibt's noch den Kreisstadtblick (nein, das war Absicht, ich hab misch garnisch verfahren!)






Aber auch hier wiederholt sich das Spiel der anderen technischen Abfahrten:
die Gruppe unterteilt sich in Fahrer,






Auswegsuchern und Verweigerer.






to be kontinjut...


----------



## supasini (27. August 2007)

*Part tu*

Boris: ich hab die Treppe geschafft, 






aber die ersten beiden Linkskurven immer noch nicht! Du bist und bleibst der Meister dieses Bergs!
Wir machen noch ein bisschen Serpentinen-Coaching (ja, es wird demnähx auch ein Fahrtechniktraining geben!) und dann wieder Ahrtaltrails mit vielen Wanderern.
An der Ahr in Dernau angekommen bin ich mich noch am orientieren währen Sebastian über die Brücke prescht - und weg ist er. Das fällt uns 1 km weiter auf, zurückfahren, suchen, warten...






der Guide ist sorgenvoll und genervt:






Plötzlich taucht noch ein breit grinsender Ralf (blitzfitz) mit nem Eis in der Hand auf...
Naja, hilt nix - nach ner guten halben Stunde fahren wir zu fünft weiter die geplante Tour während Heike und Martin auf der anderen Ahrseite fahren, in der Hoffnung, dass eine der beiden Gruppen Sebastian findet.
Heike und Martin finden ihn tatsächlich, er fährt zum Auto und wartet dort auf uns (2 Stunden :O).
In dieser Zeit fahren wir noch auf den Koppen, ich fahre auf dem Weg zum Steinerberg platt und benötige für's Flicken peinlich viel Zeit, Flicken und Geduld der Mitfahrer, wir trinken was bei der freundlichen und schnellen Bedienung am Steinerberghaus und rocken die Abfahrt. Dabei muss ich noch hintere Bremsbeläge wechseln, das geht zum Glück schnell.
nur noch gut 1100 Hm zum Auto und da steht der Sebastian!

Da Conzi nicht mehr dabei ist gibt's ab der Ahrbrücke in Dernau keine Photos mehr. Aber für alle Mitfahrer haben sich sicher viele Eindrücke unvergesslich in der Netzhaut eingebrannt...

Besonders die letzte Abfahrt mit dem tollen Licht der tiefstehenden Sonne zwischen den Bäumen war ein Traum.

Meine persönlichen Erfolgserlebnisse: 
- Treppe am Alfred-Dahm-Turm geschafft, 
- Koppen nach dem Schiebestück ohne Fußeln gefahren und 
- erstmals die Felsenkurve in der Abfahrt vom Steinerberghaus geschafft. 
supatag!  
Danke an alle Mitfahrer.


P.S.: und, war's eine TT-Tour?
teilweise:
- der Guide hatte selber die meisten Pannen.
- ein TN wurde verloren, zwei gaben nach 2/3 auf
- die Tour hat viel länger gedauert als geplant

teilweise auch nicht: 
- es waren weniger Hm als angekündigt (1600 statt 1800)
- vor allem aber fehlten einige für TT-Touren unerlässliche Gesichter!

Insofern bleibt es bei einer Urlaubsvertretung, aber ich freue mich darauf, wieder bei Uwe oder Ralf oder... Touren mitzufahren!


----------



## Eifelwolf (27. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...zum Aufwärmen fahren wir zur Seilbahnbergstation auf den Ditscheshardt und auf schnellem Schotter ins Vischelbachtal...


 
Aha, jetzt weiß ich also, von wem die meterlangen Bremsspuren vor den Kurven auf dem Rundweg Nr. 4 waren, als ich am späten Sonntagnachmittag vom Vischeltal zur Seilbahnstation hochgebaggert bin  !


----------



## supasini (27. August 2007)

Nicht von uns!
wir respektieren nicht nur die Umwelt sondern halten uns an die Trail-Rules "...hinterlasse keine Spuren..."
das muss ein anderer Verein gewesen sein 

@ Eifelwolf: wieso bist du nicht mitgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (27. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> [email protected] Eifelwolf: wieso bist du nicht mitgefahren?


 
Hatte erst ab 16.00 Uhr genehmigten Ausgang. Zum Glück bleibt es derzeit ja noch relativ lange hell  ...


----------



## bolt (27. August 2007)

hi martin,

war eine sehr schöne tour gestern bei optimalen bedingungen!!! supi!!

gerne wieder!

grüße

marco


----------



## blitzfitz (27. August 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> *Part tu*
> Insofern bleibt es bei einer Urlaubsvertretung, aber ich freue mich darauf, wieder bei Uwe oder Ralf oder... Touren mitzufahren!



Hi Martin,

Klasse Bericht! Großes Kompliment! Feinste TTQ (Team Tomburg Qualität) 

Nächstes Mal fahre ich ganz bestimmt bei Dir mit.   Für die nächste Blitzfitz Tour suche ich immer noch einen freien Termin. Freitag geht es erst einmal auf den diesjährigen AlpenX, im September führt Uwe über die Moselhöhenwege und vielleicht gibt es Ende September dann doch noch eine kleine Blitzfitztour.

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## supasini (28. August 2007)

Donnerstag hab ich ne Feierabendrunde reingestellt http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5058
wer fährt mit?
martin


----------



## Conzi (28. August 2007)

Hallo Martin,

da bin ich _(nach aktueller Planung)_ dabei! Heike ist beim Pferd, ich habe also Ausgang. Die Zeit passt perfekt und die Einkehr auf dem "Alten Markt" (=Maat Stüffje?) ist bei der aktuellen Wettervorhersage ("sonnig bei 0% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit") ein guter Abschluss.  

Hoffentlich kommt mir nix dazwischen  

Conzi


----------



## supasini (28. August 2007)

supa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomibeck (28. August 2007)

Mhm würd ja auch gerne mit kommen aber ic fungiere nur ungerne als Bremsklotz  

Mal ne andere Frage  hab gesehen das bei eurer letzen Tour einige mit Camelbaks dabei waren. Ich habe mir vor kurzem einen CB LOBO zugelegt. Nach ca. 2 Stunden fahrzeit bekommen ich im unteren Rückenbereich (nur Links) Rückenschmerzen. Bis jetzt ist mir das aber immer nur mit Rucksack aufgefallen. Wenn ich vom Rad absteige und mich mal in alle Richtungen biege  geht es meistens wieder.

greetz Tomibeck


----------



## katerpoldi (28. August 2007)

hi martin,
bin evtl. am donnerstag dabei, muss das aber noch mit meinem terminplan abgleichen. 
einer muss ja den bremsklotz spielen  
ich hoffe nur, normale sigmalampe für lenker reicht. 
gruß
alex


----------



## supasini (28. August 2007)

@Tomibeck: versuch's doch einfach, du kannst uns ja im Zweifelsfall beim anschließenden Stemmen in der 0,2L-Klasse zu überholen versuchen 
@alex: Sigma reicht, ich denke an Dämmerung, nicht Nightride...


----------



## Conzi (28. August 2007)

@Tomibeck: Ich hatte anfangs auch Probleme mit meinem Camelbag, bin aber relativ schnell dahinter gekommen, dass ich dieses zu tief hängen hatte. Er hat dann "auf der Hüfte" gesessen und nicht auf dem Rücken. Versuchs mal mit kürzer gestellten Gurten.



> @Tomibeck: versuch's doch einfach, du kannst uns ja im Zweifelsfall beim anschließenden Stemmen in der 0,2L-Klasse zu überholen versuchen


Aber bedenke bei Supasinis Vorschlag: Ich bin am Glas sicherlich schwerer zu schlagen als auf dem Bike


----------



## Tomibeck (28. August 2007)

Mhm ne also ich trete dann doch liber in der 15%+ Klasse an *g*


----------



## sRogge (29. August 2007)

Hey Leute,

wollte mich nur mal kurz melden: Es war am Sonntag wie immer eine echt klasse Tour von supasini, genau so wie der Bericht und die Bilder von Conzi...Danke!

Ich gucke mal, ob ich morgen mitfahre, kommt ganz auf die Güte der Lehrer im Bezug auf Hausaufgaben an *g*

Gruß Simon


----------



## supasini (30. August 2007)

Hi zesamme, 
kleiner Hinweis zur heutigen Tour: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5058
wir starten *pünktlich *18:30 (wenn ich dann fertig bin, das ist das Privileg des Guide )
falls sich jemand verspätet bitte anrufen, sonst sind wir weg! (die Dämmerung und das Kölsch sind uns im Nacken)

zur Strecke: ich dachte an die Trails im Arloffer Wald im Hellen, dann rauf Richtung Decke Tönnes und runter durch's Schleidtal über eine schnelle und flowige (FAB-)Abfahrt, die zumindest im zweiten Teil vermutlich die wenigsten kennen. Wenn wir dann noch gut in der Zeit sind von BAM nach Eschweiler und durch die Felder in der Dämmerung/Dunkelheit über Kreuzweingarten und Billiger Wald zurück. ca. 50 km/800Hm, Fahrzeit wenn wir Gas geben 2:45
martin


----------



## Tomibeck (30. August 2007)

Ich kann heute leider doch nicht


----------



## supasini (30. August 2007)

tja tomibeck, hast du echt was verpasst!
das mittlere Tempo wurde von littlesini nicht so wörtlich genommen, so dass er immer vorneweg sprintete und MasifCentralier sich an seinen Fersen heftete. Da konnten die alten Säcke (heute leider nur vertreten durch den entmachteten Guide supasini)  ja nicht hintanstehen und heizten hinterher (so gut die alten Knochen mitmachten: bergab eine Macht, berauf eine Seuche ). Das Mittelalter nahm die Herausforderung mehr (Conzi) oder einen Hauch weniger (Katerpoldi) erfolgreich an und am Ende standen 43 km auf dem Tacho mit 650 Hm. war ne richtig nette und spritzige Tour, angenehme Menschen und Gespräch(sfetzen), lecka Weitzen em Maatstüffje hinterher und jetzt gibt's noch was zu futtern (ohne Muttern, die ist in Süddeutschland Radeln bzw. duschen wenn man die aktuellen Wetterberichte sieht...)
bess demnähx, martin


----------



## Conzi (30. August 2007)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen: *sehr schöne Runde* auf 50% bekannten Wegen. Ich bin doch immer wieder 'vondeSöck' wieviel es in den heimischen Wäldern neu zu entdecken gibt. Später wurde aus Dämmerung Dunkelheit, aber wir hatten ja Lampen mit ;-) Noch später bekamen wir lecker Weizen... wann drehen wir die nächste Runde?
Guts Nächle,
Conzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomibeck (30. August 2007)

Jaja ich weiß ja . ABer ich musste meinem Cosain heute helfen um zu ziehen ( 3. Stock) dannach war ich schon tod. Naja beim nächstenmal hopefully. Ich finds auf jedenfall mal richtig fein das  hier in Eu jetzt endlichmal ein bisschen was los ist.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## katerpoldi (31. August 2007)

ich bin - wie conzi-auch für ne nächste runde, hat richtig spaß gemacht. mit dem guide supasini lernt man doch mal richtig die gute alte (vor-)eifel kennen, v.a. kaum zu erkennende wege durchs (mehr oder weniger) unterholz.
gruß
alex


----------



## Conzi (7. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr schon irgendwelche Planungen fürs morgigen Vulkanbiken? 

Ich habe mir gerade mal die Starterlisten angeschaut: Wir fahren nicht nur unterschiedliche Strecken sondern stehen auch wild gemixt in den Startblöcken. Es ist also eher unwahrscheinlich, dass wir uns unterwegs begegnen. 
Sollen wir uns vor dem Start irgendwo zum _"Viel Spass!"-Wünschen _treffen oder lieber nach dem 'Rennen' auf ein Bierchen [] irgendwo? Fahrt Ihr nach Hause oder bleibt Ihr in Daun (Bike- und Kneipennight)? Ich packe auf jeden Fall mal einen Schlafsack ein - dann habe ich die Option spontan in der Turnhalle zu schlafen. Mal sehen...

Frohes Schaffen!
Conzi


----------



## katerpoldi (7. September 2007)

ich muss danach leider direkt wieder richtung heimat fahren.
ich bin auf jeden fall um ca. 7/7.30 uhr vor ort, um startunterlagen abzuholen. wie sieht es eigentlich parkplatztechnisch in daun so aus??
vielleicht bis dann
alex


----------



## supasini (7. September 2007)

tja, da fahren wir wohl alle einzeln hin...
ich bin aber auch nach dem marathon recht schnell wieder vom acker, da mein sohn von der klassenfahrt zurückkommt und geburtstag hat.
aber ein bierchen nach dem marathon-zieleinlauf fänd ich gut, sebastianwill sich da auch noch mit uns/mir kurz trefen.
martin


----------



## Conzi (7. September 2007)

Dann poste ich hier mal meine Handy-Nummer:

NULL EINS SIEBEN VIER / ACHTUNDNEUNZIG NULL FÜNF ACHTUNDACHTZIG VIER

Wer weiß wofür´s gut ist!

Bis morgen - und: viel Erfolg!
Conzi


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. September 2007)

Ich hoffe meine Mudda schiebt keinen Aufbruchsstress, dann werden wir uns auf jeden Fall nachher nochmal treffen. Vllt. könnten wir dich(martin) aber auch mitnehmen, könnt ich dir so gegen 9 dagen.
Canzi, wir werden uns gans sicher sehen, bin im Startblock hinter dir.
Und vllt. können wir uns so um 9 kurz am 3. Startblockeingang, oda so treffen, oder wann wollt ihr in den Blöcken sein? Mit wieviel Abstand starten die so?
Gruß


----------



## supasini (7. September 2007)

so, mein bruda fährt auch mit (halbmarathon) - wird sich bei dir, alex, noch melden wg. zusammenfahren, er muss auch schnell zurück.
ich kann's ja was ruhiger angehen, weil ich ja meine startnummer schon habe 
jetzt geh ich erstmal reifen wechseln (ich glaube ein RR ist bei den momentanen Bodenverhältnissen nicht der richtige reifen und wenn ich an die quersteher auf der letzten rueu-Tour denke...) und dann fußboden schleifen und ölen.


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. September 2007)

Ich hab meine Unterlagen doch auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (7. September 2007)

weiß ich doch 
aber nicht alle anderen (Brüderchen, katerpoldi...)


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. September 2007)

ihr fahrt nach daun?


----------



## supasini (7. September 2007)

gut erkannt!


----------



## Conzi (7. September 2007)

Oder wie der Boss schon gesungen hat: _"I'm going Daun, Daun, Daun..."_
@Sebastian: Bin um 0900 am Eingang zu Block 3. Da können wir dann die Taktik besprechen. Am ersten 'echten' Berg haste mich eh eingeholt.

Ich trinke gerade ein Vulkan-Bräu, quasi also Vorbereitung.


----------



## Enrgy (7. September 2007)

Wie nennt man Biker, die in Daun die Berge rauf fahren? Daun-Hiller ......uuuaaah, is der flach..... 

Viel Spaß beim Tanz auf dem Vulkan!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (7. September 2007)

super dann seh ich supasini da wohl unbekannterweise
werde wohl eine mütze mit Sponser Schriftzug tragen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2007)

4XRacerPB schrieb:


> werde wohl eine mütze mit Sponser Schriftzug tragen..



Ja, und Martin erkennst du daran, daß er ein Bike dabei hat!


----------



## 4XRacerPB (8. September 2007)

die firma sponser....
war aber doch kappe mit plainai und 24 Duisburg Finisher Shirt an...


----------



## supasini (8. September 2007)

so Mädels: alle durchgekommen? ich hab ja nur noch den Conzi getroffen...
meine Zeit (natürlich nur reine Tacho-Fahrzeit, die offizielle kommt später...)
Marathon Senioren II  4:48 - es waren laut meinem Tacho 81 km und nicht 85 was nem 16,8er Schnitt entspricht.
Nach drei Stunden hatte ich noch nen glatten 18er, dann kam ei Einbruch, der ca. 1:48 gedauert hat 
Hm hab ich leider nicht, werde alt und hab meinen Tacho falsch bedient, das mitgeführte GPS hat genau 8 min aufgezeichnet, dann waren die frisch geladenen Batterien leer  
tja, bin wohl wirklich Senioren II  starte ich nächstes Jahr in der Demenz-Klasse: da vergisst man bei zwischenzeitlichen Schwächeanfällen einfach, für welche STrecke man eigentlich gemeldet hatte und fährt bei der Krabbelgruppe mit 

Ach ja: ich würde mal gerne nen Termin beim Arzt des Siegers machen, kennt den jemand? Marathon in 3:02 - 27er Schnitt?!
mmerhin hab ich mein Ziel erreicht, nicht mehr als die doppelte Zeit des Siegers zu benötigen - hab das aber eigentlich als Witz gemeint.


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> tja, bin wohl wirklich Senioren II  starte ich nächstes Jahr in der Demenz-Klasse...



Ruhig Brauner, bald ist wieder WP-Zeit und es gibt betreutes Fahren für Senioren, dann klappts auch mit den Batterien...


----------



## Conzi (8. September 2007)

> Ja, und Martin erkennst du daran, daß er ein Bike dabei hat!


@Engry: Wir haben den gleichen Humor  

@All: Daun war klasse. Hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Schöne Strecke, interessantes (Höhen-)Profil, nette Leute und leckere Bananen unterwegs. Das Wetter hat ja erfreulicherweise auch mitgespielt. Und mein persönliches Ziel (unter 4 Stunden bleiben) habe ich mit einer reinem Fahrzeit von 3:21 auch erreicht. Alles wunderbar. Beim Halbmarathon waren es lt. meinem Tacho 55 Kilometer mit 1170 Höhenmetern. Das GPS sagt 56 Kilometer mit 1174 Höhenmetern. Da liegen die zwei ja nicht wirklich weit auseinander  
Den GPS-Track gibt's in Laufe des Abends bei WWW.GPS-TOUR.INFO zu bestaunen.

Wir (Martin und Martin) haben uns überlegt, am Donnerstag eine _Daun-Nachtreffen-Tour-mit-paar-Bier-im-Anschluss_ zu machen. Nehmt Euch also nix anderes vor! Angepeilter Start ist 18:00...

Die offiziellen Listen gibt's ab dem 10.09. hier: Malkmus Timing


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. September 2007)

Hi,
ich war nach 2:53 da, also ein Schnitt von (wenn ich mich nicht irre) 20,71, oder sowas stand da, Platz 149. also müsst ich in der Juniorenklasse so min. unter den ersten10 sein. Das sehen wir ja dann am Montag. Martin C. nach dir habe ich nachher voll lang gesucht, wo warstn du? Wer waren eigentlich die ersten 3 bei den Junioren?
Gruß


----------



## Giom (8. September 2007)

@Massif Centralien: warum bist du nicht die marathonstrecke gefahren? Dürftest Du als Junior nicht oder hattest Du ehr Bock auf Gas geben? denn von den Kondition her hättest Du die größere unde locker geschafft.
Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Conzi (8. September 2007)

Überholt haste mich am ersten "schlammigen Schiebestück". Du auf der linken und ich auf der rechten Spur. Kurz vor der Stelle, wo der eine zu 60% in der Pfütze versunken ist.;-)
Nach dem Rennen war ich 'vorm Forum' an der Strecke, immer ein Erdinger Alkoholfrei in der Hand. Zwischendurch war ich auch mal im KiK, einen Pullover kaufen. Ich hatte keinen mit und mir war kalt...


----------



## supasini (9. September 2007)

ja, mich hat der Conzi fast sofort gefunden, ich sah wahrscheinlich etwas erbarmungswürdig aus. Zwischendurch hatte ich Stefan aka irieblue getroffen, wir sind ungefährt ein Tempo gefahren und hatten beide den Eindruck, dass mindestens auf dem letzten Drittel irgend so ein A***** an unseren Reifen hängt oder so...
Immerhin habe ich jetzt doch einen Grund ne Baggy zu fahren (vgl. hier ab Post 280): da passt in die Seitentasche locker ein lecka Fläschen Erdinger Nullinger, das war das Highlight in der Nachbetreuung!  Ansonsten war die ziemlich schlapp: ewige Schlangen beim Essen und bei den Getränken, die Präsenttüte leer (weil denen die "Mountainbike" ausgegangen war ) - ich hab dann nach Protesten immerhin ne zweite Trinkflasche bekommen.


----------



## Conzi (9. September 2007)

Wenn die halbe Liter  gehabt hätten, dann hätten die auch reingepasst. Aber leider gab's nur NullDreier. Ich muss aber der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen, dass ich die Baggy erst *nach* dem Marathon angezogen habe, weil "zum rumlaufen" ist mir mein Spandex-Leibchen dann doch zu blöd. Es gibt Leute, den steht das ganz gut:





und anderen wiederum steht's garnicht:





Ich bleibe bei: Spandex fahren, Baggy rumlaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. September 2007)

die Typen sehen irgendwie voll schmul aus!


----------



## Conzi (9. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> die Typen sehen irgendwie voll schmul aus!



_Isch wulldett ja nitt jesaaht hann_ - Schmul, aber glücklich!

Hatte eigentlich einer "von uns" (also, ich nicht) gestern einen Fotoaparillo mit? Und: Gab's nen offiziellen Fotodienst? Ich habe zwar jede Menge 'Profis' gesehen ("Ab jetzt geht's nur noch bergab!" - hier stand er), aber nirgendwo Informationen *wer* fotografiert hat und wo man die Bilder ordern kann. Ich hätte schon gerne die eine oder andere Erinnerung - abgesehen von zwei Kilo Vulkandreck im Keller  

Fahre jetzt gleich mit dem Bike nach Enzen (Reitturnier auf dem Rittergut Schick) ne Bratwurst essen und beim gemütlichen Rollen die Beine ein wenig ausschütteln...


----------



## katerpoldi (9. September 2007)

n'abend jungens,
nochmal zu daun: eine klasse veranstaltung (bis auf das catering nachher, das ist bei den marathons in köln oder bonn (laufen) wesentlich besser), soweit ich das als mtb-anfänger nach 2 monaten radeln überhaupt beurteilen kann.
angekommen bin ich auf der kurzstrecke gut und völlig entspannt (sieht man auch an meiner zeit: 2:26 ) und freue mich schon auf nächstes jahr in daun: dann aber halbmarathon, getreu nach conzis motto: immer einen drauflegen.
am donnerstag kann ich leider nicht. sorry. 
bis bald und viel spaß beim night-ride
gruß
alex


----------



## Ommer (9. September 2007)

Eine schöne Sonntagsrunde in einer mir unbekannten Gegend bin ich heut mitgefahren. 

Mit wem? Mit [email protected], [email protected] und Marc?. 

Woher? Weiß ich nicht, kann mich an Burg Satzvey und ein Radioteleskop erinnern, jedenfalls waren Start und Ziel in Euskirchen .

Es war mir sehr angenehm, die Mitfahrer/in, die Wege, das Wetter (15° und trocken) und das Tempo. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## rockforce (9. September 2007)

heute noch jemand außer supasini beim duathlon in kreuzweingarten gewesen ?


----------



## Uplooser (9. September 2007)

rockforce schrieb:


> heute noch jemand außer supasini beim duathlon in kreuzweingarten gewesen ?


Ja ich und Johannes aus dem rennradforum, hier mit MTB.
Dieser eckige Kurs ist eher was für Sprinter; immer wieder runter auf null und dann neuer Antritt.


----------



## rockforce (9. September 2007)

der kurs ist nicht schlecht. nur leider werden auch nicht wirklich viele höhenmeter gemacht.
wie vielter seid ihr geworden ? 
ich bin 3. im team mit mathias kolter geworden.


----------



## supasini (9. September 2007)

angeber! 
nee glückwunsch, tolle Leistung 
bei mir brannten die Oberschenkle schon beim Weg nach Kreuzweingarten, die Einführungsrunde war mir dann fast zu schnell, so dass ich schlimmste Befürchtungen hatte, das Rennen an sich ging dann aber unerwartet gut, meine Rundenzeiten lagen alle bei ca. 14 min, für gestern Daun fand ich das ok. 
Insgesamt sind wir 13. geworden (und wehe, es fragt jetzt irgendjemand nach der Anzahl der Teams , AK-Wertung sähe aber deutlich besser aus - mit fast derselben Zeit sind wir übrigens 2005 6te gewesen...
dieses Jahr war's echt ein verdammt starkes Feld, wird langsam zu ner ernsthaften Veranstaltung (und ist dann nix mehr für mich )


----------



## sRogge (9. September 2007)

Weiß zufällig jemand, wie viele Teams oder auch nicht-Temas da gestartet sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (9. September 2007)

keine ahnung wie viele teams da waren. aber es waren viele^^
die veranstaltung macht immer voll viel spaß, auch wenn es erst mein 2. jahr dort wahr. ich bin mal gespannt wann die ergebnisliste online ist. hab vergessen mir eine zu holen.


----------



## Uplooser (9. September 2007)

rockforce schrieb:


> der kurs ist nicht schlecht. nur leider werden auch nicht wirklich viele höhenmeter gemacht.
> wie vielter seid ihr geworden ?
> ich bin 3. im team mit mathias kolter geworden.



Ich bin noch mit Mathias nach Hause gefahren.
Es waren 16 Teams am Start, wir waren 11.


----------



## rockforce (9. September 2007)

waren es nicht 19 teams in der männerklasse ? 
hab da irgendsowas im kopf


----------



## Uplooser (10. September 2007)

rockforce schrieb:


> waren es nicht 19 teams in der männerklasse ?
> hab da irgendsowas im kopf


Kann auch sein, trotzdem zu wenig um mir meine Platzierung schön zu reden.


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

Wieso?
Letztes Drittel vom letzten Drittel is  doch ok. 

m.W. waren's tatsächlich nur 16 Männer-Teams...


----------



## Conzi (10. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

die Ergebnislisten aus Daun sind online:
http://www.malkmus-timing.de/ergebnisse.php

Leider bricht zwischendurch immer mal wieder der Server zusammen...

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

ich hab mal die wichtigsten Ergebnisse zusammengestellt (wichtig = leute hier aus dem Fred )

Funmarathon:
Alex (Katerpoldi) Gesamtplatz 79.(197) AK Sen1 Platz 30.(58) Zeit 2:26:03 Schnitt 15,61

Halbmarathon
Sebastian (MasifCentralier) Gesamtplatz 148.(659) AK Herren Platz 37.(108) Zeit 2:53:27 Schnitt 20,76
Chris (nicht im Forum, mein Bruda) Gesamtplatz 313.(659) AK Sen1 Platz 119.(242) Zeit 3:13:39 Schnitt 18,59
Martin (Conzi) Gesamtplatz 359.(659) AK Sen1 Platz 140.(242) Zeit 3:19:52 Schnitt 18,01

Marathon
Martin (supasini) Gesamtplatz 439.(623) AK Sen2 Platz 157(239) Zeit 4:56:43 Schnitt 17,19

und durch die Anmeldung von Sebastian und Chris unter "Team Euskirchen" sind wir auch in der 2er-Teamwertung vertreten:

"Team Euskirchen" Halbmarathon Platz 24 (57)

so wie ich das erkannt habe ist der beste Euskirchener im 
Marathon: Werner Wawer (Team Outdoor Hauschke) Platz 196 in 4:10
Halbmarathon: Marius Lembeck (Team Outdoor Hauschke) Platz 12 in 2:13 (Schnitt: 26,96 - wie geht das?! )
Funmarathon: Alex Joist  (wenn Thomas Koch auf Platz 27 nicht DER Thomas Koch aus EU ist...

die Outdoor Hauschke Leute haben auch gestern in Kreuzweingarten abgeräumt (Michael Giefer (Läufer) und ich glaube Marius Lembeck haben gewonnen) Glückwunsch!


----------



## rockforce (10. September 2007)

ja marius lembeck war der radfahrer.
der war ja hammer stark. richtig krass


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

so, Donnerstag hab ich die von Conzi versprochene Feierabendrunde eingestellt, rege Beteiligung der Euskirchener Biker erwünscht! http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5116
auch zur Planung weiterer Aktivitäten, Arnold: kannst du auch? fänd ich gut, da müssten sich durchaus helfende Hände für dein Projekt finden lassen...


----------



## Conzi (10. September 2007)

Bin dabei! Das Wetter sieht ja auch ziemlich gut aus  


> Am Donnerstag gibt es nach örtlichem Frühnebel *viel Sonne und es bleibt trocken*. Nach dem frischen Morgen wird es bei schwachem Wind aus Nord bis Nordost *wärmer mit 18 bis 21*, in höheren Lagen 14 bis 17 Grad.


@Supasini: Die Idee mit dem Schloss ist genial!


----------



## rockforce (10. September 2007)

wo soll die runde denn hergehen ?


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

durch den wald 

vertrau mir: wenn ich vorfahre ist für jeden was dabei!


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> _
> Hatte eigentlich einer "von uns" (also, ich nicht) gestern einen Fotoaparillo mit? Und: Gab's nen offiziellen Fotodienst? Ich habe zwar jede Menge 'Profis' gesehen ("Ab jetzt geht's nur noch bergab!" - hier stand er), aber nirgendwo Informationen *wer* fotografiert hat und wo man die Bilder ordern kann. _


_

ich hatte keinen Photoapparat dabei, hätte aber auch nicht gewusst, wann udn wo ich den bedienen soll,
Photos können hier bestellt werden._


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

die Ergebnisse vom Cross-Duathlon gestern sind auch schon online:
http://www.kreuzweingarten.privat.t-online.de/du07cerg.htm


----------



## sRogge (10. September 2007)

Selbst am Ende hat der Martin noch gelächelt 





Wolltest du nicht Familien-/Genarationenduell mit deinem Sohn in Kreuzweingarten machen?

PS: Martin, wann hättest du denn vielleicht Zeit / Lust? für den Schraubertermin?


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

naja, mittlerweile hab ich es halbwegs raus bei Photoapparaten nicht ganz so verkniffen zu gucken.
da war ich aber schon ziemlich platt....
kommt hier was besser rüber:








Generationenduell ging nicht - die Jungs haben gekniffen!

Schraubertermin geht erst nächste Woche, Sebastian wollte ja auch noch einiges basteln. Wir sind aber noch heftig am renovieren und ich hab bis zu den Herbstferien noch superviele Termine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (10. September 2007)

der link zu den duathlon ergebnissen geht leider nicht & auch auf der seite vom tus kreuzweingarten sind nur die ergebnisse von 2006.


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

bei mir gehen die links alle und ich hab auch die 2007er ergebnisse...


----------



## rockforce (10. September 2007)

jetzt hab ich sie auch.
nur leider stimmen die nicht so ganz. 
aber egal.


----------



## supasini (10. September 2007)

mein Bruder hat mit seiner EOS400D mal auf den Auslöser gedrückt und schnell 330 mb Bildschen gemacht. Ein Zufallsprodukt ist mein persönliches Bild des Tages:






hat irgendwie was, oder?

P.S.: das Photo hat übrigens sinux geschossen! und es ist nicht bearbeitet, sondern nur in Ausschnitt und Kompression etwas verändert.


----------



## ultra2 (11. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> hat irgendwie was, oder?



Schöne Kamera aber leider ohne Bildstabilisator.


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. September 2007)

@Gulliaume
Das war mir zu teuer, und außerdem wollt ich nen Schnitt über 20 schaffen. Erfolgreich bestanden!!! Schade, dass es keine Jugendwertung gab, da hätt ich sicher voll abgeräumt 

@Supa
könntest du das nachtreffen nicht auf Fr verschieben, denn ich schreib Fr Klausur, also ist der Do Abend tabu. Wegen dem schrauben können wir uns auch nach den Ferien treffen. Weißt du wo man alle Marathone in D nachgucken kann. Würd gern noch einen vor dem Winter bestreiten.

@Conzi
Hab dich irgendwie gar nicht gesehen(man ist das peinlich  )

Gruß an alle


----------



## Giom (11. September 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Weißt du wo man alle Marathone in D nachgucken kann. Würd gern noch einen vor dem Winter bestreiten.


 
u.a. 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/show.php3?id=3&nodeid=3&ps_lo=0

und hier natürlich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=42

gruß
Guillaume


----------



## MasifCentralier (11. September 2007)

Danke, hät ich natürlich auch selber drauf kommen können.
Da geht im November bis auf den 7ten ja garnichts.


----------



## GeDe (12. September 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> u.a.
> http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/show.php3?id=3&nodeid=3&ps_lo=0
> 
> und hier natürlich:
> ...



und hier: www.mountainbike-marathon.de;) 

grüsse 
GD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (12. September 2007)

Der Link funzt nicht!


----------



## supasini (12. September 2007)

mensch sebastian: mach das semikolon wech, dann geht's auch


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. September 2007)

Asche auf mein Haupt!
Wasn jetzt, muss das umbedingt Morgen sein?


----------



## supasini (12. September 2007)

der Termin für morgen bleibt (wenn's für mich auch schwierig wird pünktlich zu sein, but: "I'll do my very best!")
aber von den Daunern is ja eh nur der Conzi dabei, insofern spricht nix gegen ein Daun-Nachtreffen an nem anderen Termin!
du hast dich für sonntag endlich angemeldet - damit bist du auf meiner Auto-Platz-Liste die gebuchte No. 4
lg, martin


----------



## GeDe (12. September 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Der Link funzt nicht!



Sorry,  statt des Semikolons sollte ein Smilie erscheinen. 
Ich hoffe, du findest Termine genug.  
Grüsse G.D.


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. September 2007)

Ok. Kann denn irgendwer am Freitag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sRogge (12. September 2007)

Reichen am Donnertag denn "normale" Lampen, weil wie ich grade sehe, wird es nach 20:00 Uhr schnell sehr dunkel?!?


----------



## supasini (12. September 2007)

es wird kein Nightride, sondern wir müssen nur zurückkommen.
also reicht ne normale lampe. (ne lpine wilma wäre natürlich schick )


----------



## sRogge (13. September 2007)

Na dann, mit der Wilma kann ich zwar nicht dienen, aber nach Hause werde ich kommen.
Es könnten sich ruhig noch ein paar anmelden oder gibts ne hohe Dukelziffer?


----------



## Conzi (13. September 2007)

sRogge schrieb:


> Es könnten sich ruhig noch ein paar anmelden oder gibts ne hohe Dukelziffer?


Eventuell kommt Heike mit. Hängt aber davon ab, ob die Kopfschmerzen bis Mittag weggehen und anschließend das Pferd versorgt werden kann. Sonst ist heute Abend "Pferd" angesagt. Update: Die Kopfschmerzen sind 'persistent' - Heike kommt nicht mit. Gilt Reiten eigentlich im Winterpokal als alternative Sportart?



MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ok. Kann denn irgendwer am Freitag?


Ich überlege zur Zeit noch, ob ich am Freitag Urlaub mache und dann Morgens früh eine Runde drehe. Vielleicht Euskirchen/Daun/Gerolstein auf dem HWW2 (Karl-Kaufmann-Weg). Natürlich muss mein Chef und mein ChefChef noch zustimmen...



			
				MasifCentralier schrieb:
			
		

> @Conzi
> Hab dich irgendwie gar nicht gesehen (man ist das peinlich)


Kein Problem! Du hattest offensichtlich ein Messer zwischen den Zähnen und da ist ein gewisser Tunnelblick durchaus verständlich. Beim nächsten Marathon klemme ich mir eine Rundumleuchte auf den Helm...

Bis heute Abend!


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. September 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Eventuell kommt Heike mit. Hängt aber davon ab, ob die Kopfschmerzen bis Mittag weggehen und anschließend das Pferd versorgt werden kann. Sonst ist heute Abend "Pferd" angesagt. Gilt Reiten eigentlich im Winterpokal als alternative Sportart?
> 
> 
> Ich überlege zur Zeit noch, ob ich am Freitag Urlaub mache und dann Morgens früh eine Runde drehe. Vielleicht Euskirchen/Daun/Gerolstein auf dem HWW2 (Karl-Kaufmann-Weg). Natürlich muss mein Chef und mein ChefChef noch zustimmen...
> ...




1. Ich meine schon.

2. Wie früh denn. Ich habe 4 Stunden.

3. Stimmt. An der Stelle ganz besonders, da schieben so übel den Schnitt versaut Und viele stellten sich ja erstmal mitten in den Weg, nachdem sie abgestiegen waren 
Übrigends hat der Larsen TT echt super Matschgrip     
Ratet mal wer auf ungefähr Tausend Fotos aus Daun zu sehen ist.
Gruß


----------



## Conzi (13. September 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> 2. Wie früh denn. Ich habe 4 Stunden.


Ganz früh! Start in Euskirchen so gegen sechs...


MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ratet mal wer auf ungefähr Tausend Fotos aus Daun zu sehen ist.



Ich   Auf sieben Stück - Startnummer 1478
Und Du auch auf sieben Stück: Startnummer 1603
Und Alex auf 6: Startnummer 3134
Und supasini hält mit 11 den Rekord: Startnummer 577

Die nicht zugeordneten Bilder sind gar nicht mitgezählt...


----------



## MasifCentralier (13. September 2007)

Find ich voll übel, wie viele 10000000000000000000000Fotos haben die bitte gemacht.


----------



## rockforce (13. September 2007)

so ich hab mich dann mal für die tour heute angemeldet.


----------



## supasini (13. September 2007)

prima - bis gleich!


----------



## supasini (14. September 2007)

kurzer Bericht einer mittellangen Tour gestern abend:
angemeldet waren 5
littlesini blieb zu Hause => 4 Mitfahrer
hinter dem Billiger Berg erreicht Conzi ein trauriger Anruf => noch 3 Mitfahrer.

So bin ich dann mit Tobi (Rockforce), Fabi (v3lo) und Simon (sRogge) das erste und dritte Viertel der zweiten Häfte von supasinis supa-Trailtour RuEU gefahren. Ich hab diesmal die Bachbrücke in drei Anläufen verweigert, am Mühlensee haben wir ne Mörderauffahrt genommen, die den Racern richtig Spass gemacht hat und im Dunkeln haben wir dann noch die Dirtline in der Schavener Heide bewundert. Zum Schluss über den Radweg mit Tempo 30 nach Hause geknallt: war ne nette Abendtour, wenn ich auch bergauf hinter den jungen Hunden ganz schön herhechlen muss...
bald wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (14. September 2007)

jo war eine nette runde.
der anstieg am mühlensee war wirklich heftig.
bis demnächst.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2007)

seid ihr am linken ufer hinter der pizzeria links hoch ?


----------



## Conzi (17. September 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> hinter dem Billiger Berg erreicht Conzi ein trauriger Anruf => noch 3 Mitfahrer.


Ist (relativ) gut ausgegangen - keine Folgeschäden! 
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei... 

Martin


----------



## supasini (17. September 2007)

Mensch prima! Ich hatte in den letzten Tagen oft an euch gedacht...
zum Radeln: mal sehen, ob diese Woche was geht, ich frag erstmal hier im Fred an, wenn ich weiß wann.


----------



## toncoc (17. September 2007)

ist den euskirchnern hier der name hans klinkhammer bekannt?


----------



## Conzi (17. September 2007)

Die Art der Fragestellung verheißt zwar nichts Gutes, aber ich gebe es zu:
Ich habe Hans kurz und sehr oberflächlich am Erbeskopf kennengelernt....


----------



## toncoc (18. September 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Die Art der Fragestellung verheißt zwar nichts Gutes, aber ich gebe es zu:
> Ich habe Hans kurz und sehr oberflächlich am Erbeskopf kennengelernt....




nichts gutes...
eigentlich schon.
ich bin mal ne tour mit ihm in eurer gegend gefahren, und habe ihn dieses jahr am zeller marathon gesehen.
der hans ist sehr gut drauf.
ein bekannter, der mich damals mit ihm bekannt machte, meinte, der wäre in der eu-gegend ziemlich bekannt... da wollte ich mal nachfragen
hier mal ein pic


----------



## Conzi (18. September 2007)

Hans ist "der rechts im Bild", richtig? Gehört zum "Outdoor Hauschke-Team" ?!

Hab ich, wie gesagt nur kurz in Thalfang kennen gelernt. Im Wald habe ich Ihn noch nicht getroffen, hier ist aber auch viel Platz


----------



## toncoc (18. September 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Hans ist "der rechts im Bild", richtig? Gehört zum "Outdoor Hauschke-Team" ?!




jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (19. September 2007)

*Update Daun-Ergebnisse aus dem Thread*

die Schnitte relativieren sich (leider) stark, wenn man die tatsächlichen Streckenlängen betrachtet:
Halbmarathon war nur 55 statt 60 km lang und Marathon 82 statt 85. dann ergeben sich die roten Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten...



supasini schrieb:


> Funmarathon:
> Alex (Katerpoldi) Gesamtplatz 79.(197) AK Sen1 Platz 30.(58) Zeit 2:26:03 Schnitt 15,61
> 
> Halbmarathon
> ...


----------



## GeDe (19. September 2007)

toncoc schrieb:


> ist den euskirchnern hier der name hans klinkhammer bekannt?



Na klar. Schau mal in den NRW Cup Ergebnissen der Vorjahre nach.
Grüße
GeDe


----------



## rockforce (20. September 2007)

will heute jemand fahren ?


----------



## supasini (20. September 2007)

"wollen"  oder "Zeit haben"?


----------



## rockforce (20. September 2007)

beides ^^


----------



## supasini (20. September 2007)

dann bin ich raus!   :kotz: 
aber ab morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (20. September 2007)

Ich kann heute leider auch nicht (so wie ich will). 

Wie sieht's am Wochenende aus? Habt Ihr schon was geplant? Ich hadere noch mit mir, ob ich weiter mein Dachgeschoss ausbauen oder doch lieber biken gehen soll. Der WAF ist Sonntags ganz klar größer, da man da eigentlich sowieso nicht im Dachgeschoss arbeiten kann. Morgen Abend ginge u.U. auch...

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## supasini (20. September 2007)

ich wollte morgen mal zu H+S flitzen (mit dem RR), am WE ist auf jeden Fall weiter renovieren, aufräumen und putzen dran, Sonntag ist der WAF bei mir diese Woche vermutlich 0,01 oder so (vgl. die Aktivität letzten So: 5.30 aufstehen, 21:15 völlig fertig wieder zu Hause) - also wenn eher am Sa spätnachmittag oder so...


----------



## sRogge (20. September 2007)

Willst du immer noch fahren, Tobias? Oder biste schon weg? Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei...


----------



## rockforce (20. September 2007)

hi simon

war leider schon unterwegs.


----------



## sRogge (20. September 2007)

naja kein Ding, bin dann auch allein gefahren


----------



## Conzi (21. September 2007)

Schaut mal was uns der  Wettermann für ein Wochenend-Wetter gebastelt hat:


----------



## Eifelwolf (23. September 2007)

An diesem wunderbaren, nahezu "Goldener-Oktober-verdächtigen" September-Sonntag ging es mit Tourguide Mac 21 von Euskirchen






südwärts in die Nordeifel. Bereits nach dem Durchqueren diverser, mit sonntäglichen Spaziergängern angereicherten städtischen Grünflächen erreichten wir schon bald den ersten flowigen Trail.






Das grandiose Herbstwetterchen verhalf allen zu Höchstleistungen, so dass wir mit Speed den Eifelhöhen entgegenflogen.






Die Geschwindigkeit forderte jedoch kurz hinter Bad Münstereifel ihren Tribut in Form eines muckenden Umwerfers, der fachmännisch begutachtet wurde.






Es blieb jedoch dem Anschein nach ein Hauch von Skepsis bei der betroffenen Fahrerin  .






Derweil schienen sich in anderen Ecken der wartenden Truppe Diskussionen über den Verzehr eines Riegels zu entwickeln. Der Gewinner scheint auf dem Foto eindeutig festzustehen.







Weiter durch die heute lichten Eifelwälder, bereicherten wir die Wirtsleute des gut gefüllten Brauhauses an der Steinbachtalsperre. Das tolle Wetter erfreute nicht nur sie, sondern verhalf uns zu mancher Fernsicht,






sofern man nicht rücksichtsvoll die Rücksicht wählte  .






Die Fakten:













Alles in allem eine schöne Runde durch den sonnigen Herbst bei bestem Wetter mit gutgelaunten Mitfahrern/Mitfahrerinnen. Danke an den Guide nochmals für die Tour  !


----------



## rockforce (25. September 2007)

moin,
hat heute jemand lust & zeit für ne tour ?


----------



## sRogge (25. September 2007)

Bin dabei, wie immer^^


----------



## supasini (25. September 2007)

Lust ja, hänge aber immer noch mit meiner Grippe in den Seilen...
Viel Spass euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (28. September 2007)

nabend,

ich will nächste woche sehr wahrscheinlich mit ein paar freunden eine art eifelcross^^ fahren. wir wollen über daun oder manderscheid nach trier und zurück. hat irgendjemand noch welche infos, die er uns geben kann ?


----------



## Conzi (29. September 2007)

Hi Rockforce,

schau mal in diesen Thread: MTB Tour Bonn- Trier
Da wird die Befahrung des Karl-Kaufmann-Wegs (Eifelvereinswanderweg 2) diskutiert. Das kommt Eurem Vorhaben schon recht nahe. 

_Anderes Thema:_ Ich habe gestern mal eine Katastrophentourismusrunde an der Erft entlag gedreht. Ziemlich viel Wasser kann ich Euch sagen. 
Fotos gibts in der XALPS.DE-Galerie: 




Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## Frorider86 (29. September 2007)

Moin,

hab ma ne Frage die eigentlich nicht in den Thread passt, aber bitte nich schlagen...danke 
Also wer war so frech und hat sich die neue XT Scheibenbremse in Hape´s Bikeladen bestellt?
Fahrberichte!!!! 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## supasini (2. Oktober 2007)

rockforce schrieb:


> nabend,
> 
> ich will nächste woche sehr wahrscheinlich mit ein paar freunden eine art eifelcross^^ fahren. wir wollen über daun oder manderscheid nach trier und zurück. hat irgendjemand noch welche infos, die er uns geben kann ?



verutlich zu spät - aber wir haben so was schon öfter gemacht, ein Bericht ist auf unserer HP zu finden unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/EifelX/TransEifel_2004/transeifel_2004.html - wir sind auch den Karl-Kaufmann-Weg schon ganz gefahren und den 3er zur Hälfte. Grundsätzlich sind die HWW ne gute Wahl, weil sie auch wirklich gut gekennzeichnet sind!


----------



## rockforce (3. Oktober 2007)

hi,

danke für die infos und es ist nicht zu spät, weil wir wegen dem wetter noch nicht gefahren sind.


----------



## supasini (3. Oktober 2007)

zur genaueren Beratung müsste ich jetzt wissen, wieviele Tage ihr fahren wollt und wie hoch der technische Anteil sein soll?
schnell geht's zur Mosel über den 3er: 1 Tag bis Daun, dann einen Tag bis Lieser (Lieserpfad, technisch und schön, bin ich gestern noch zu Fuss gelaufen) aber auf keinen Fall am WE machen!!!
Dann Moselhöhenweg bis Trier, (dürfte ein weiterer Tag sein) 2er bis zur Kreuzung mit 4er zurück, dann über 4er wieder gen Heimat, werdet ihr aber nicht bis zum Ferienende schaffen. 
technisch superschön ist der "R" - Rheinhohenweg: von EU an die Ahr, durch die Ahrberge bis an die Ahrmündung, auf den R, diesem folgen bis zum Brohltal, von dort Brohltal hoch auf Wanderwegen Richtung Laacher See, 1er zur Burg Eltz, von dort erst Moselhöhenweg Richtung Koblenz folgen, dann auf Hunsrückseite wechseln und den mit ner Weinrebe gezeichneten Wanderweg bis vor Koblenz folgen, von Koblenz evtl. noch ein Stück über den Rheinhöhenweg Richtung Norden, sonst per Zug zurück.

wann wollt ihr los? bis zur Ahrmündung oder so könnte ich unter Umständen den Guide machen


----------



## rockforce (4. Oktober 2007)

das thema hat sich leider wegen zu wenig zeit erledigt. wir fahren das vielleicht wann anders aber trotzdem danke für die infos. wir hatten geplant über den erft-lieser weg bis daun zu fahren. und von daun bis trier über den karl kaufmann weg.

fährt heute jemand ?


----------



## Frorider86 (4. Oktober 2007)

Hey supasini,

wo finde ich eine Karte von diesem "R" Reihenhohenweg?

Gruß

Tobi


----------



## black (4. Oktober 2007)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Hey supasini,
> 
> wo finde ich eine Karte von diesem "R" Reihenhohenweg?
> 
> ...



Rheinhöhenweg (Eifelseite)

Von Bonn über Koblenz und Bingen bis nach Oppenheim. Gesamtlänge: ca. 240 km, davon ca. 87 km auf Eifelseite. Beschreibung siehe Eifelführer. Empfohlene Wanderkarten:
WK 25 Nr. 8 Rheintal
WK 25 Nr. 10 Brohltal
WK 25 Nr. 37 Laacher See
WK 25 Nr. 40

Übersichtskarte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Oktober 2007)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Hey supasini,
> 
> wo finde ich eine Karte von diesem "R" Reihenhohenweg?
> 
> ...



kannst du mit ner GPS Datei was anfangen ? ich glaub ich hab den Rheinhöhenweg im OVL Format da !


----------



## Conzi (5. Oktober 2007)

Für alle die's noch nicht kennen: mit dem OpenSource/Freeware-Tool GPSBabel (Website & Download) kann man fast jedes GPS-Format in fast jedes GPS-Format konvertieren. Damit könnte man z.B. Schraegs OVL-Datei in eine Google-Earth-KML/KMZ konvertieren und dann mal vom Satellit aus schauen, wo's lang geht ;-)


----------



## rockforce (5. Oktober 2007)

Fährt heute jemand ? 
Um 14 Uhr fahre ich mit ein paar Freunden eine Runde. Hat wer Zeit & Lust mitzukommen ?


----------



## supasini (5. Oktober 2007)

wir (=katerpoldi, supasini und mein Schwager Andi) wollten um 14.30 starten, max. 3 h, eher gemütlich. Richtung Schavener Heide und weiter.


----------



## Frorider86 (5. Oktober 2007)

Jo, schön Dank für Eure Antworten! Mit GPS Daten kann ich privat nix anfangen...höchstens auf der Arbeit...da hab ich entsprechende Programme...aber Original Wanderkarten find ich zum Biken besser.

Haut rein

Schön Gruß
Tobi


----------



## supasini (14. Oktober 2007)

so, ich wollte mal berichten, was ein einziges Fahrtechniktraining bringen kann:

am Samstag von 15-17 Uhr beim Techniktraining vom www.rsv-euskirchen.de in obergartzem gewesen, viel geplauscht, einige leckere Übungen gemacht und von Arnold einige Tipps bekommen, fast beiläufig. (Natürlich auch mächtig gestaunt, was die Jungs 7Trial mit ihren Rädern anstellen ) 

heute mal zum Sahrbachtal rüber gefahren, Binzenbach Serpentinen runter: die, die ohne Umsetzen gehen, alle locker gefahren! Umsetzen klappt natürlich nach einmal Training noch nicht, aber ich hab's schon versucht, ein gutes Stück Angst verloren!
Dann Schlüsselstelle am Wespentrail versucht (erstmals), beim 3, Mal fast geschafft, ist für mich bald fahrbar! 

häppi: martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (15. Oktober 2007)

wo ist eigentlich dieser wespentrail ?


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2007)

musst du dir zeigen lassen


----------



## black (15. Oktober 2007)

intensives kartenstudium ...dann findet man ihn.. 

die hier viel diskutierte "Schlüsselstelle" soll wo sein?
kenne da nur eine und die landet direkt an der einzigen bank am oder im trail.. ( wie man's möchte)


----------



## black (15. Oktober 2007)

war gestern Rund um BadMü unterwegs... 

Eingang Schleidbachtal Decker Tönnes Michelsberg waren einige unterwegs...

waren auch welche aus dem forum aktiv???

grüssle...


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2007)

black schrieb:


> intensives kartenstudium ...dann findet man ihn..
> 
> die hier viel diskutierte "Schlüsselstelle" soll wo sein?
> kenne da nur eine und die landet direkt an der einzigen bank am oder im trail.. ( wie man's möchte)



die ist es! ist für dich wahrscheinlich zu einfach, aber ich schaff sie noch nicht 

(gesten saß ne Frau mit 2 Hunden auf der Bank und musste die ganze Zeit die Tiere in Schach halten, so dass ich keine Muße zum probieren hatte, musste dann fußeln. Im Prinzip aber sicher ohne größere Trial-Einlagen fahrbar.)


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Oktober 2007)

Das sagt sich so einfach wenn mans kann.


----------



## katerpoldi (21. Oktober 2007)

n'abend zusammen,
hab gerad gesehen, dass am 3.11. eine geführte mtb-tour im rahmen des rursee-marathons stattfindet. hat da jemand schon mal mit gemacht und könnte erfahrungen schildern?
lg
alex


----------



## Conzi (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich habe kurz mit dem SV-EE gemailt: Wird 'ne ungezwungene Tour, aufgeteilt auf zwei (Leistungs-) Gruppen. Erwartet werden 250-300 Biker. Voranmeldung ist nicht nötig, aber Einschreiben vor Ort. Heike und ich fahren (wenn das Wetter passt) hin. Abends ist noch Live-Musik, man könnte also auch noch paar Bierchen im Zelt trinken.

Ein paar Infos gibts unter www.sv-ee.de.

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## v3lo (21. Oktober 2007)

Ja wegen diesem Wespentrail müssen wir uns demnächst mal kurzschließen,
Schlüsselstelle klingt ja immer interessant.!
Also fangt mal alle an zu beten das das Wetter wieder besser wird und esst eure
Teller schön auf damit wir schon bald dahin aufbrechen können =) 
gruß Fabian


----------



## Uplooser (22. Oktober 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe kurz mit dem SV-EE gemailt: Wird 'ne ungezwungene Tour, aufgeteilt auf zwei (Leistungs-) Gruppen. Erwartet werden 250-300 Biker. Voranmeldung ist nicht nötig, aber Einschreiben vor Ort. Heike und ich fahren (wenn das Wetter passt) hin. Abends ist noch Live-Musik, man könnte also auch noch paar Bierchen im Zelt trinken.
> 
> Ein paar Infos gibts unter www.sv-ee.de.
> ...



Hallo, ich wollte evtl. auch mitfahren, halt mich bitte auf dem Laufenden.
Danke schon mal
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (22. Oktober 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> ...halt mich bitte auf dem Laufenden....



Hallo zusammen,
dann poste ich mal meinen kurzen Mailverkehr mit Thomas vom SV-EE:



			
				Mail von Conzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo SV-EE-Team,
> 
> Ich habe noch ein paar Fragen zu der im Rahmen des Rursee-Marathons stattfindenden MTB-Tour. Vielleicht können Sie mir diese in einer kurzen Mail beantworten:
> 
> ...



Als Antwort kam:



			
				Thommy vom SV-EE schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Herr ...,
> 
> zu Ihren Fragen :
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe das hilft ein wenig bei Eurer Planung ;-)

Conzi


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
wie heißt dieser Radladen bei euch der ein Mtbtreffen unter der Woche anbietet?


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Oktober 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Hi,
> wie heißt dieser Radladen bei euch der ein Mtbtreffen unter der Woche anbietet?


 

"Outdoor Hauschke": http://www.outdoor-hauschke.de/html/kontakt.htm 


_...__für den __wieder dienstags stattfindenden kostenlosen ,__freien Rennradtreff und den Mountainbiketreff __am Mittwoch, jeweils um 18.00 Uhr ab Outdoor __Hauschke Info 0 22 51 / 40 00, Wilhelmstr. 61_


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Oktober 2007)

DAnke, hätte ich mir aber auch echt ma von Gestern auf heute merken können


----------



## rockforce (28. Oktober 2007)

so jetzt haben die biker vom rsv euskirchen auch ihr eigenes team für den winterpokal.


----------



## supasini (28. Oktober 2007)

aber ihr seid ja ein Kinder-Team, oder? 
Arnold: fährst du bei uns mit? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4174013&postcount=120
(musst du dich allerdings im Forum für anmelden )
lg, martin


----------



## MasifCentralier (28. Oktober 2007)

@ V3lo

Wenn du am Freitag Zeit hast könnten wir zum Wespentrail fahren.


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2007)

wer soll denn beim RSV-Team noch mitfahren? Wenn ihr noch Leute sucht könnt ihr ja mal bei littlesini anfragen... RSV-Anmeldung ist auf dem Weg 
Ach so: morgen mittag (Dienstag) starten Kater Poldi und ich gegen 13 Uhr und werden vermutlich auch das Sahrbachtal anseuern, dann sit der Wespentrail naturgemäß ebenfalls dabei... Also wer mitwill: melden (späterer Start geht leider nicht, ich hab die Firmgruppe im Nacken  - wie bekannt morgen 18 Uhr


----------



## Conzi (29. Oktober 2007)

Uplooser schrieb:


> ...halt mich bitte auf dem Laufenden...



Es gibt noch ein paar News auf der Seite des SV-EE. Zum Download gibt's ein Word-Dokument, welches folgenden Text enthÃ¤lt:



> *Einladung zu gefÃ¼hrten MTB-Touren in Einruhr*
> 
> Sportliches Highlight fÃ¼r alle Radsportinteressierten im âDorf am Seeâ
> 
> ...




SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2007)

fährst du mit Heike hin? gibt's ne Chance, dass wir 4 zusammenfahren?
Vorschlag: morgen abend 20 Uhr Treffen mit Frauen zum Kennenlernen auf der Kirmes? (meine weiß noch nix davon...)


----------



## Conzi (29. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> fährst du mit Heike hin? gibt's ne Chance, dass wir 4 zusammenfahren?



Ja, gerne...



supasini schrieb:


> Vorschlag: morgen abend 20 Uhr Treffen mit Frauen zum Kennenlernen auf der Kirmes? (meine weiß noch nix davon...)


Antwort per PM.

Conzi


----------



## v3lo (29. Oktober 2007)

> Wenn du am Freitag Zeit hast könnten wir zum Wespentrail fahren.



@MasifCentralier: können wir gerne machen aber dann würd ich sagen wir
machen uns morgens schon auf den weg...hab Schulfrei und Abends ein
Basketballspiel!


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2007)

hi EU: samstag is ja nicht nur der Event am Rursee, sondern auch NightGroove.
wer beabsichtigt hinzugehen? sollen wir uns vielleicht irgendwo treffen?


----------



## MasifCentralier (30. Oktober 2007)

Wie wärs mit um 2, ich hab nämlich nicht frei. Am besten treffen wir uns wohl in Todenfeld, oder wenns dir nichts ausmacht an der Tomburg. Noch ne kurze Warnung, ich weiß wo er ist, aber ich finde nicht immer auf dem schönsten oder direktesten Weg dahin 
Sebastian


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2007)

Fabi, du kannst dir bei mir das GPS holen mit dem Track, dann findest du den "schönsten" Weg (der allerdings bei Matsch ganz schön heftig ist) - ich hab Freitag nämlich Schule bis um 15 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (30. Oktober 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> hi EU: samstag is ja nicht nur der Event am Rursee, sondern auch NightGroove.
> wer beabsichtigt hinzugehen? sollen wir uns vielleicht irgendwo treffen?



Irgendwie ist der Nightgroove in den letzten Jahren immer irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen. Bock hätte ich schon. Wenn sich eine 'EU-MTB-zu-Fuß-von-Kneipe-zu-Kneipe-zieh'-Mannschaft bildet wäre ich dabei. Ich würde mich allerdings erst kurzfristig anschließen....


----------



## v3lo (1. November 2007)

ich werd auch mal Esselborn und Simon fragen ob die mitkommen.
Phillipp hat mir ja schon ne Zusage gegeben.
also dann morgen um 2 Uhr in Todenfeld!?

@ Martin: Ja wär cool wenn ich das GPS haben könnte. Das müsste ich mir
aber ja dann heute noch holen kommen wenn du morgen in der Schule bist.

Hoffe ich schaffe das und du bist zuhause wenn ich komme.

gruß Fabian


----------



## sRogge (1. November 2007)

Mhm ich würde auch gerne mitkommen, aber ich habe bis 14:30 Uhr Schule  und das ist wohl zu spät für euch.

@ Fabi, ist heute eigentlich Techniktraining?

PS: Hat vielleicht noch irgendwer Platz in nem WP-Team? So ein bisschen Mutivation für den Winter könnte ich nämlich auch noch gebrauchen!

Gruß Simon


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. November 2007)

Jo, um zwei in Todenfeld, ohne GPS wirds dann halt ein bisschen explorermäßig.


----------



## supasini (1. November 2007)

Wenn Philipp morgen mitfährt kann er ja das GPS mitnehmen, da müssen nämlich auch noch Klebestreifen am Lenker befestigt werden...


----------



## v3lo (2. November 2007)

wie siehts aus mit Wetter?! fahren wir?
ich kenne den Trail halt nich kann man
den auch bei bisschen Feuchitgkeit fahren?

@ Simon du kannst bei uns im WP Team mitfahren!!!
musst aber dann jetzt den Antrag stellen!!!


----------



## sRogge (2. November 2007)

Danke Fabi, habe den Antrag gestellt!
Seid ihr denn jetzt unterwegs??


----------



## MasifCentralier (2. November 2007)

v3lo schrieb:


> wie siehts aus mit Wetter?! fahren wir?
> ich kenne den Trail halt nich kann man
> den auch bei bisschen Feuchitgkeit fahren?
> 
> ...



Ja, ich bin gefahren, nur leider war keiner in Todenfeld. Warum schreibst du denn nicht, dass ihr nicht kommt?
Kann ich denn auch beim WP mitmachen, ich meld mich Morgen auch an.


----------



## supasini (2. November 2007)

Hi Jungs,
1. Wespentrail bei Nässe geht, ist aber an der Schlüsselstelle sehr grenzwertig - macht mehr Spass, wenn's trocken ist (da er oben auf dem Bergrücken liegt ist er auch oft trocken...) Den unteren Teil bin ich am Dienstag ja mit katerpoldi gefahren, das ist bei Nässe kein Prob, genauso wie Binzenbach 
2. Macht doch für eure WP-Aktivitäten einen eigenen Fred auf (könnt ihr durchaus hier im Lokalforum machen, haben andere Teams ja auch), dann bleibt dieser Fred für die allgmeinen Euskirchener Aktivitäten frei.
bis morgen nachmittag, ich werde versuchen, so gegen 14 Uhr bei mir Richtung Obergartzem zu starten.
lg, martin


----------



## supasini (6. November 2007)

Donnerstag abend 18 Uhr vereinigter Rund um Euskirchen-Winterpokal-Nightride?
Immerhin sind wir jetzt drei Teams mit deutlicher EU-Beteiligung (BFfS, 2x RSV) 

zum Termin geht's hier

Ach ja: schlechtes Wetter gibt's vermutlich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (6. November 2007)

wenn mir wer lampen leit, bin ich dabei


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. November 2007)

Wie, du kommst nicht zum Training.


----------



## supasini (6. November 2007)

Donnerstags nicht! - das ist zuviel...


----------



## Arnold_ (6. November 2007)

Hallo Tobias, du kannst von uns Lampen haben. Henning und ich sind sicher in Obergartzem.


----------



## rockforce (6. November 2007)

cool  
dann fahr ich den nightride mit.


----------



## Conzi (6. November 2007)

Bin dabei! Was bedeutet "fahren bei jedem Wetter" genau?


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. November 2007)

Wir fahren aber schon noch vorher, oder?


----------



## supasini (6. November 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Bin dabei! Was bedeutet "fahren bei jedem Wetter" genau?



was glaubst du wohl...


----------



## supasini (6. November 2007)

Arnold_ schrieb:


> Hallo Tobias, du kannst von uns Lampen haben. Henning und ich sind sicher in Obergartzem.



Hi Arnold_ - willkommen im Forum und Fred!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (6. November 2007)

@ Sebastian 

ja jetzt muss ich mich für eins entscheiden ^^. beides ist mir zu viel.


----------



## supasini (7. November 2007)

mal an alle Euskirchener, die das erste Mal WP fahren: da werden zur Zeit lustige Einträge gemacht, die mit dem WP-Gedanken wenig/nichts zu tun haben. Es geht um Sport und Radfahren draußen, Motivation für den Winter. 

Besonders wichtig hierbei: 
1. Alltagsfahrten, insbesondere das Summieren von Kurzstrecken gibt KEINE Punkte, 
2. Trial-Training wird als alternative Sportart gewertet: je Trainingseinheit 2 Punkte - nicht 2 Stunden Trial oder Technik = 8 Punkte (also im Prinzip je Tag max. 2 Punkte für Technik-Training, außer es werden wirklich morgens und nachmittags z.B. je 2 Std. trainiert, so wurde in den letzten Jahren z.B. alpiner Skilauf eingetragen, auch wenn der streng genommen nur als 2P/Tag zählt). 

Wer mehr Punkte will muss dann mit dem Rad anreisen, das kann man werten! Auch ok ist es, wenn man längere Strecken statt mit Bahn oder Auto mit dem Rad zurücklegt, aber eben nicht "ich bin heute 20 min in der Stadt rumgegurkt und hab mein Rad zwischendurch 5x abgeschlossen..." = 1 Punkt.
kann man auch alles in der Anleitung nachlesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2301392&postcount=1
Frohes weiteres Punktescheffeln!


----------



## rockforce (8. November 2007)

ich muss mich leider vom nightride abmelden, weil ich krank bin und fast nur im bett liege 

viel spaß euch.


----------



## supasini (8. November 2007)

Gute Besserung! 

und nicht aus Versehen Punkte für heute eintragen


----------



## Conzi (8. November 2007)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!
Das hebt den Altersschnitt und senkt das Tempo


----------



## Conzi (12. November 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Donnerstag abend 18 Uhr vereinigter Rund um Euskirchen-Winterpokal-Nightride?
> Immerhin sind wir jetzt drei Teams mit deutlicher EU-Beteiligung (BFfS, 2x RSV)



Wie wär's denn diese Woche mit einer erneuten Auflage, also dem *2. vereinigter Rund um Euskirchen-Winterpokal-Nightride*? Die Wettervorhersage ist zwar noch etwas wage, aber ich habe das Wort 'heiter' gesehen ;-) Wer fährt mit 8-10 Punkte sammeln? LMB-Termin machen wir bei genug Interesse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. November 2007)

ich wollte am Donnerstag zum RSV (18-20 Uhr) fahren, da ich am Samstag meinen WP-Gigantomanischen-Eröffnungsritt mache (Siebengebirge)


----------



## rockforce (14. November 2007)

hi
bevor ich morgen zum techniktraining fahre, will ich sehr wahrscheinlich ne runde drehn. fährt jemand mit ? =)


----------



## supasini (14. November 2007)

ja - ich!
start in eu 1530-1600?

edith: ich muss vor dem Training noch nach Vettweiß: Unterlagen abholen. Werde mit dem Rad dahin fahren, das ist aber streckenmäßig sehr langweilig...


----------



## Conzi (15. November 2007)

Nach aktuellem Plan: Ich auch!
Musste heute Urlaub nehmen weil Heike krank ist, kann mich aber heute Nachmttag abseilen. Konkrete Zeit? Treffpunkt?


----------



## rockforce (15. November 2007)

Wie wärs mit 16 Uhr ? 

ich geh jetzt zum Friseur und dann könnte ich.


----------



## Conzi (15. November 2007)

*Startzeit 16:00*. Hammer dat addens.
*Treffpunkt*? *Schillerpark* bei den Enten!
Ziel: Obergartzem 18:00. Ich fahre von da weiter nach Schwerfen, dann nach Sinzenich und nach Hause.



supasini schrieb:


> edith: ich muss vor dem Training noch nach Vettweiß: Unterlagen abholen. Werde mit dem Rad dahin fahren, das ist aber streckenmäßig sehr langweilig...


Bedeutet das, daß Du doch nicht mitfährst, sondern nach Vettweiß radelst?

Telefonisch könnt Ihr mich unter 0174/9805 884 erreichen.

Conzi


----------



## supasini (15. November 2007)

ja.
muss jetzt noch mein Fachseminar für morgen vorbereiten, geh dann Unterlagen in Vettweiß holen und komme zum Training nach Obergartzem. da bleicbe ich bis kurz vor 0°, dann nach Hause unter die heiße Dusche!


----------



## rockforce (15. November 2007)

dann 16 Uhr. 
Brauch ich eine starke Beleuchtung ? Habe nix besonderes. Halt normale Lampen


----------



## Conzi (15. November 2007)

Kurzer Bericht des 2.v.RuE-Wp-Nightride

2/3 der RuE-Teams waren am Start. Durch die Absage von Martin war die Anzahl der Martins stark gesunken. Es gingen nur Conzi und Rockforce auf Tour. Die Streckenwahl orientierte sich stark am Ziel: 18:00 Uhr wollten wir in Obergartzem sein. Also gings über den Billiger Berg drüber, wo Rockforce den ersten Sturz, oder besser Umkipper des Tages hatte. Ein Ast hing quer. Kurz vor Lessenicht stieg dann Conzi vom Rad - es war glatt und er zu schnell und die Kurve zu eng. Im Zickzack gings durch die Nacht nach Mechernich Weyer wo ich zum zweiten Mal meine Brille verloren habe. Eine sehr freundliche Autofahrerin erkundigte sich nach unserem Wohlbefinden. Bravo! Hatte ich erwähnt, dass es zwischenzeitlich angefangen hat zu schneien? Nein? Es schneite. Weiter gings uber Vussem (oder Vollem) nach Bergheim und Vollgas nach Mechernich runter. Über Schaven und den Radweg gings weiter nach Obergartzem. Dort trennten wir uns - rockforce ging zum Techniktraining während ich noch eine Stunde durch die Zülpicher Börde eierte. 

Nachtrag: Die Temperatur bewegte sich immer zwischen 0° und 1°. Gefühlt war's natürlich kälter...

Unterm Strich war's eine sehr schöne 12-Punkte-Runde ;-


----------



## supasini (15. November 2007)

ich hab den Abstand dann mal konstant gehalten... 
aber am Samstag werde ich nicht auf die Monstertour gehen:
1. ist zu Hause zu viel zu tun und 
2. muss ich zur Vorbereitung auf meinen Workshop nächste Woche unbedingt noch mal zum Techniktraining...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (15. November 2007)

na, conzi, das hört sich ja nach einer actionreichen, ziemlich erdverbundenen tour an.
wie sieht es bei dir am samstagnachmittag aus: machst du die monstertour ohne supasini oder fährst du ne runde mit nach münstereifel und retour mit?
gruß
alex


----------



## rockforce (15. November 2007)

war eine schöne runde heut. mit der fahrzeit beim techniktraining hat sie mir 11 punkte gebracht.


----------



## Conzi (15. November 2007)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> na, conzi, das hört sich ja nach einer actionreichen, ziemlich erdverbundenen tour an.
> wie sieht es bei dir am samstagnachmittag aus: machst du die monstertour ohne supasini oder fährst du ne runde mit nach münstereifel und retour mit?
> gruß
> alex



Also, wenn ich nicht ins 7GBirge _muss_, dann dränge ich mich nicht dran ;-) 
Dann laßt uns lieber die Heimat erkunden. Ich bin dabei!


----------



## supasini (15. November 2007)

ich bin auch dabei, möchte nur gerne um 15 Uhr in Obergartzem sein. ist das kompatibel?


----------



## katerpoldi (16. November 2007)

ich kann aber erst um 14.15 Uhr - soweit sich das Kratzen im Hals eines alten Mannes sich nicht zu nem fetten Husten verschärft (zur Not müsste ich morgen kurzfristig absagen).
Vorschlag: Ihr kommt um 14.15 Uhr bei mir vorbei und wir geleiten Mr. Supasini zum Training und drehen dann noch ne Runde.


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. November 2007)

Hi,
hat wer Lust Heute noch zu fahren?


----------



## Conzi (16. November 2007)

Ich glaube, ich werde mich heute ein wenig schonen und (meine kranke) Heike pflegen. Wenn sie dann im Bett ist, werde ich mich vermutlich auf die Couch setzen, meinen blauen linken Oberschenkel kühlen, meine leere Muskulatur in Ruhe lassen und Weizenbier trinken. 
Der Tobi hat mich gestern doch ganz schon durch den Wald gejagt ;-)

Sagt aber trozdem bescheid, wenn Ihr fahrt. Vielleicht komm ich ja doch mit ... cool:


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. November 2007)

Ich fahr doch nicht, fühl mich ziemlich krank, und Tobi auch net.


----------



## Conzi (19. November 2007)

Wenn man im Rheinland irgendetwas mehr als zwei mal macht, dann hat das schon Tradition. Daher die Frage: Wie wär's diese Woche mit dem 

*"3. traditionellen vereinigten Rund um Euskirchen Winterpokal Nightride"*?​
Wenn Interesse besteht, dann laßt uns einen Termin suchen. Donnerstag fällt bei mir aus, da fahr ich bei Handlampe in Buschhofen mit. Wie wär's mit Mittwoch (Wetter: bedeckt mit 15% NW) oder Feitag, je ab ~18:00Uhr?

Wichtig: Damit es ein 'vereinigter' RuE-NR wird, muss eine beliebige Kombination von BFfS, RSV1 und RSV2 an den Start gehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cepaea (19. November 2007)

grundsätzlich: ja
diese Woche: nein
(Abendtermine und Mi-Sa MTB-Projekt bei den Projekttagen/Tag der ffenen Tür vom GAT)

und geschrieben hat: supasini - cepaea hatte sich nicht ausgeloggt...


----------



## MasifCentralier (19. November 2007)

Ich wär Freitag dabei.


----------



## rockforce (19. November 2007)

freitag nicht. und mittwoch ist bei mir auch nicht so gut. müsste da spätestens um halb 8 zurück sein .


----------



## supasini (3. Dezember 2007)

*Der Nikolaus-Ritt*
Mittwoch 8 Punkte-Runde als 3. RuEU-NR: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5564


----------



## sRogge (3. Dezember 2007)

Mhm du hättest dich auch mal einen Tag früher melden können, jetzt bin ich leider vergeben, obwohl ich die 8 Punkte gut gebrauchen könnte...
Aber ich bin ja schonmal stolz, mittlerweile vor dem kleinen Sina zu liegen  
Simon


----------



## Conzi (3. Dezember 2007)

Mittwoch passt gut - bin dabei! Kalt, Wind und Regen: seit meinem gestrigen Ausritt genau mein Ding!
Mittwoch ist Nikolausabend; vielleicht begegnen wir ihm ja im Wald ;-)



			
				DWD schrieb:
			
		

> Am Mittwoch regnet es zunächst nur vereinzelt, am Nachmittag
> und Abend verstärkt. Die Temperatur steigt auf 10 bis 13, im
> Bergland auf Werte um 7 Grad. Der Wind weht mäßig bis frisch,
> in Böen später auch stark bis stürmisch aus Südwest. Nachts
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Futzy (4. Dezember 2007)

ja das hört sich ja ganz gut an........... 
Naja ich denke, dass ich auch dabei bin !!!


----------



## Futzy (5. Dezember 2007)

Wenn es Wetter so bleibt komm ich.
Wenn ich net um Halb Sechs da bin könnt ihr fahren !


----------



## Conzi (11. Dezember 2007)

Morgen habe ich (hoffentlich) das seltene Glück, mal nachmittags fahren zu können. Natürlich nur unter der Maßgabe, dass der Unitymedia-Techniker morgen früh mit dem Anklemmen meines neuen Kabel-DSL-Anschlusses fertig wird. Gibt's bei Euch irgendwelche Ambitionen, Planungen? Wie ist's mit unserer Lehrerschaft? Ihr habt nicht zufälig Mittwochs _frei (nach Arzthelferinnen-Art  )_? Meinen Frisörtermin muss ich auch noch irgendwie da reinpressen. Meine Funktions-Unterhelmmütze wird langsam eng  Mal schauen, wann Jenny Zeit hat. 
Am besten Melde ich mich einfach nochmal, wenn der Zeitplan steht und ich genaueres weiß....


----------



## katerpoldi (11. Dezember 2007)

@conzi: ich schlage 14 Uhr am Spielplatz vor, falls du mit Jenny bis dahin fertig bist. Ich könnte so von 14 bis 16 Uhr. Mail mir doch mal deine Tel-Nr. an meine Mailadresse, damit ich mich zur Not noch melden kann, bin vorher unterwegs.
Gruß
Alex


----------



## katerpoldi (12. Dezember 2007)

@conzi: sorry, geht heute doch nicht, ich wache gerade mit husten auf. ich hoffe, das ist nur ein anflug und keine richtige erkältung, so dass ich am wochenende wenigstens wieder einsatzfähig bin.
gruß
alex


----------



## Conzi (12. Dezember 2007)

Jenny kann erst um 14:30Uhr, wäre also eh recht eng geworden. Kurier Du Dich lieber aus!
_(Ich mache dann schnell und heimlich 6+ Punkte...)_


----------



## Tomibeck (13. Dezember 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Natürlich nur unter der Maßgabe, dass der Unitymedia-Techniker morgen früh mit dem Anklemmen meines neuen Kabel-DSL-Anschlusses fertig wird.



Hi Conzi da du ja offensichtlich schon 2Play oder 3Play von Unity hasst könntest du mir mal sagen welche Wlan Router die mitbringen?


----------



## Conzi (13. Dezember 2007)

Hi Tomibeck,

ich habe ein Motorola Kabelmodem, einen Netgear WGR614 Router und einen Samsung DCB-B 360G Kabel-Reciever bekommen. Die Hardwareinstallation (Verstärker+Verteiler anklemmen, Leitungen durch-/einmessen) im Keller durch den Techniker war in zwei Stunden gehalten.

Im Moment läuft alles einwandfrei ;-)

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## Eifelwolf (20. Dezember 2007)

Tja, Martin, jetzt hat doch tatsächlich dieser Bad Neuenahrer Mineralwasserabfüllbetrieb "Liteville" übernommen  :







(Foto geklaut von Thomas)


----------



## Conzi (25. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich starte um 15:00 Uhr mit Heike (aka Brumsel) zu einer noch nicht näher festgelegten, aber auf jeden Fall gemütlichen, Runde durchs Euskirchener Umland. Bin also heute Abend bei katerpoldis NR nicht dabei. Aber morgen früh wäre ich am Start. 9 Uhr ist perfekt! Treffen "am Spielplatz"?! Hoffen wir mal, der für morgen angekündigte Regen bleibt aus oder zieht an Euskirchen vorbei.

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. Dezember 2007)

gerade 2h RR gefahren: bleibt im Wald, der Wind ist sehr ungemütlich!
morgen wird gesungen, vielleicht danach was auf's Rad...


----------



## Uplooser (25. Dezember 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich starte um 15:00 Uhr mit Heike (aka Brumsel) zu einer noch nicht näher festgelegten, aber auf jeden Fall gemütlichen, Runde durchs Euskirchener Umland. Bin also heute Abend bei katerpoldis NR nicht dabei. Aber morgen früh wäre ich am Start. 9 Uhr ist perfekt! Treffen "am Spielplatz"?! Hoffen wir mal, der für morgen angekündigte Regen bleibt aus oder zieht an Euskirchen vorbei.
> 
> ...



Ähmm, 
ich würde auch mal wieder fahren. Wenn es nicht regnet, wäre ich um 9.00 Uhr für jede Schandtat bereit. Vielleicht könnte ich mehr über den Spielplatz erfahren.


----------



## katerpoldi (25. Dezember 2007)

lieber conzi,

ich schrieb "am 25.12....ODER am 26.12.". nun habe ich heute, am 25.12., gerade 3 stunden lang zwischen düren, nideggen und eu ne menge plätzchen verbrannt, so dass ich morgen früh regenerieren muss. 
ich könnte nochmals donnerstagnachmittag anbieten, falls du da nicht arbeiten musst.
apropos: kommst du irgendwann mal bei h uns s vorbei und könntest mir nen nobby nic snake skin 2,25 mitbringen?

gruß
alex


----------



## Conzi (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Alex, bitte übertreibs nicht! Wie soll ich denn Deinen Vorsprung einholen, wenn Du immer mehr fährst als (wie) ich  Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, dann habe ich heute Morgen aber auch keinen Bock und werde mich auch der Regeneration hingeben. Ich habe von Heike einen HAC4 geschenkt bekommen und der will (was die Auswertung unter Linux angeht) noch erforscht werden. Windows kann ja jeder ;-)

Donnerstag Nachmittag wäre ich dabei. Habe Urlaub und bin für jeden Quatsch zu haben!

Den NN bringe ich Dir gerne mit. Nächste Gelegenheit ist der 02.01.2008 - bis dahin habe ich (wohlverdienten) Urlaub  

@Uplooser: Das hat dann heute leider nicht hingehauen. Aber die Infos zum "Spielplatz" lasse ich Dir für's nächste Mal schonmal zukommen. Der Spielplatz liegt inmitten den Neubaugebiets "Am Mitbach". Google hat keine aktuellen Bilder - inzwischen stehen da Häuser. Alternativ haben wir noch den Treffpunkt "Schillerpark - bei den Enten". Wie wär's morgen Nachmittags?


----------



## katerpoldi (26. Dezember 2007)

hi conzi,
was hältst du von morgen 15 uhr am spielplatz? wir könnten dann über die katzensteine zum elefantenkopf etc. ich würde die mechernicher trails auf dieser strecke nochmal gerne nachfahren, weil ich sie erst letzte woche kennengelernt habe. mit lämpchen sind wir dann - denke ich - bis 18 uhr zurück.
gruß und weiterhin schöne feiertage 
alex


----------



## Handlampe (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde morgen auch gerne was fahren. 15 Uhr fänd ich gut, da ich morgens arbeiten muss. WEnn mir jemand sagt, wo dieser Spielplatz ist, dann komme ich dahin.

@edit: Ups, da gibt es ja schon sämtliche Angaben zu den Treffpunkten. Das Neubaugebiet kenne ich, da muss ich ja nur noch den Spielplatz suchen...

Weiß halt nur nicht, ob ich es schaffe, da ich nicht genau weiß, wann ich aus der Firma raus komme. Melde mich vorher nochmal.


----------



## katerpoldi (26. Dezember 2007)

Conzi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Alex, bitte übertreibs nicht! Wie soll ich denn Deinen Vorsprung einholen, wenn Du immer mehr fährst als (wie) ich  Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, dann habe ich heute Morgen aber auch keinen Bock und werde mich auch der Regeneration hingeben. Ich habe von Heike einen HAC4 geschenkt bekommen und der will (was die Auswertung unter Linux angeht) noch erforscht werden. Windows kann ja jeder ;-)
> 
> ...



hi handlampe,
wenn du conzis erläuterungen hier folgst, kannst du es eigentlich nicht verfehlen. pappelallee runter, in die straße "am mitbach" einbiegen und dann erste links in die "hugo-schmöle-str." fahren, hier neben dem friseur rechts den pfad rein, dann siehst du links den spielplatz liegen.
bis morgen
alex


----------



## supasini (26. Dezember 2007)

ich muss ma guck'n, was die Familie so sagt, wir machen morgen bei Schwiegermama das Weihnachtsessen am Mittag, vermutlich schaff ich das nicht...  ansonsten würde ich vermutlich noch den Andi mitbringen


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2007)

ich werd versuchen, um 1500 am Spielplatz zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (27. Dezember 2007)

Ja wunderbar! 
Dann nageln wir das mal fest: Treffen um 15:00 Uhr am Spielplatz, katerpoldi macht den Guide und es geht teils illuminiert (ich liebe dieses Wort) drei Stunden Richtung Mechernich. Für den Fall der Fälle: +49 174 9805 884!
Bis nachher
Conzi


----------



## katerpoldi (27. Dezember 2007)

hey conzi,
ich schlage vor, wir werfen unser bruchstückwissen zusammen und suchen mal die trails um mechernich. mal schauen, was unsere "betreuten senioren"-hirne noch so memorieren können.
bis gleich 
alex


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2007)

Tja, ich hab's leider nicht geschafft....bin erst um 14.30 aus der Firma


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2007)

schade! wir hatten bis 15:10 gewartet, sind dann ohne dich gefahren. Vorteil: keine Pannen und keine Rennen - Seniorentour halt!


----------



## Handlampe (27. Dezember 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> schade! wir hatten bis 15:10 gewartet, sind dann ohne dich gefahren. Vorteil: keine Pannen und keine Rennen - Seniorentour halt!



Hey....Zement mal. Für die Rennen im Team bin ich nicht zuständig, da gibt es einen Oli J. aus M. bei B. für.

Wie sehen die Wege eigentlich aus? Hat sich wohl bestimmt ausgefrostet und der Schlamm kommt wieder, oder?  

Ich hab morgen frei.....aber durch den Schlamm fahr ich nicht


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2007)

oben 1-2 cm Schlamm, darunter noch hart: geht (noch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Dezember 2007)

heute wars schon matschiger ! hab heute ne feierabendrunde durch den billiger wald gedereht ! wildschweine und pferde tragen auch gut dazu bei das der durchschnitt in den keller geht )


----------



## Uplooser (31. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Martin, ich war´s an der Aral.
Guten Rutsch!!


----------



## supasini (23. Januar 2008)

heute jemand zeit zum Radeln? ist bei mir diese Woche der einzige mögliche Termin, irgendwann zwischen 14 und 19 uhr...


----------



## Enrgy (23. Januar 2008)

Nö Herr Lehrer, wir müssen nachsitzen! 
Viel Spaß beim Punktesammeln. KFL, Opladener Bahnhofspenner ...äh... biker und die rockenden Schneckenflecken sitzen uns dicht im Nacken....


----------



## katerpoldi (23. Januar 2008)

15.30 könnte ich hinbekommen. treffpunkt am spielplatz?


----------



## Derk (23. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> heute jemand zeit zum Radeln? ist bei mir diese Woche der einzige mögliche Termin, irgendwann zwischen 14 und 19 uhr...


Ich !
Ich fahre jetzt los - aber bis nach Euskirchen ist mir zu weit.

Viel Spass
Gruß
Derk


----------



## supasini (23. Januar 2008)

tja, hat leider nicht geklappt, sitze immer noch am computer. die vorbereitung der karnevalistischen Aktivitäten in der schule hat mich den ganzen nachmittag beschäftigt...


----------



## supasini (24. Januar 2008)

jemand Lust am Sonntag mit nach Rheinbach zu den Tomburgern zu fahren? http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3281
würde in EU bei hinreichendem Wetter gegen 11 starten.


----------



## rockforce (24. Januar 2008)

lust ja aber hab ein basketballspiel


----------



## katerpoldi (25. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> jemand Lust am Sonntag mit nach Rheinbach zu den Tomburgern zu fahren? http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3281
> würde in EU bei hinreichendem Wetter gegen 11 starten.



wie du oberkarnevalsjeck startest nicht beim kinderkarnevalszug in eu um dieselbe zeit
viel spaß beim sonntäglichen seniorenritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo supasini,
muss ich noch mit Heike klären. Sie mag aufgrund der noch verbliebenen Wintermüdigkeit im Moment lieber kurze, langsame Touren. Sollte sie aber am Sonntag keinen Bock zum Biken haben, wäre ich dabei. Ich melde mich bis 10:00h Uhr hier, wenn ich mitfahre. 

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


_OT: Will einer einen Asus eeePC für 299,- (natürlich nagelneu und OVP) ? Ich habe (bald) zwei...._


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Januar 2008)

Was willste denn mit so nem Ding? Da hat so manches Handy ja mehr Speicherplatz.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Conzi (25. Januar 2008)

~~OT~~

Hi Sebastian,

bitte versteh das jetzt nicht falsch, aber da hast Du offensichtlich eine von der 'Computerbild' _(oder von mir aus auch 'Chip' - kommt inzwischen auf's gleiche raus)_ vorgefertigte Meinung ohne weitere PrÃ¼fung Ã¼bernommen  Das Ding lÃ¤Ãt jeden UMPC wegen der vollwertigen Tastatur alt aussehen und ist perfekt fÃ¼r jeden, der *unterwegs* via UMTS eine SSH-Verbindung (sei es um einen Webserver zu administrieren oder um einen Tunnel aufzubauen) braucht, eine RDP Verbindung zu 'nem WTS aufbauen will oder einfach ein Terminal mit ner bash braucht. 4GBSSD-Speicher sind fÃ¼r das OS absolut ausreichend, 16GB fÃ¼r Daten als SD Karte kosten ~50â¬, externe 500GB fÃ¼r MP3+Video kriegste fÃ¼r <100â¬. 
Und abends auf der Couch sitzen, das Ding aufklappen und 3 Sekunden spÃ¤ter online sein (mit 900g auf dem SchoÃ) hat auch was  OpenOffice ist drauf und alles was man sonst noch 'so' braucht. Per Skype mit Webcam auf dem Klo telefonieren ist zwar nicht das meine, aber mÃ¶glich wÃ¤r's auch.
Und da der Atheros Chipssatz den Monitor Mode unterstÃ¼tzt ist das Ding sogar zum Wardriven/-walken perfekt geeignet. Airodump/Aircrack laufen auch. 

Was leider nicht geht ist Counterstrike, obwohl...  

Bevor man sich aber auf den eeePC einlÃ¤Ãt, muÃ man die dem normalen User angebohrene Scheu vor Linux ablegen (oder einfach XP installieren - Treiber sind dabei) ...

SchÃ¶ne GrÃ¼Ãe
Conzi

PS: Es kommt nicht immer auf die GrÃ¶Ãe an 
PPS: Dieser Text wurde auf einem eeePC geschrieben.
PPPS: Ich hoffe, das kommt alles nicht zu belehrend rÃ¼ber - so ist es nÃ¤mlich nicht gemeint...


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Januar 2008)

Ja schon klar, dass du als Programmiergenie das brauchst ,
aber ich und ich denke viele andere auch wollen das Ding nicht überallhin mitnehmen, und zu Hause hat man ja seinen PC. Und wenn man damit nichmal CS spielen kann  ist das ja völlig wertlos


----------



## Conzi (25. Januar 2008)

Ich sehe, Du hast mich verstanden


----------



## supasini (25. Januar 2008)

Hi Conzi,
werde wohl doch mit dem Auto zur Tomburg reisen, Start wäre dann 1/4 vor 12 bei mir. Ich hab vom Giom nen Satz LR gekauft, die er mitbringt, und ich weiß nicht, wie ich entweder ohne LRS zur Tomburg de aber mit 2 LRS von dort wieer zurück kommen soll...


----------



## Enrgy (25. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ... vom Giom nen Satz LR gekauft...



...mit 100.000Hm Löwenburg aufm Buckel...


----------



## supasini (25. Januar 2008)

ne, er is noch nicht getestet worden (behauptet Giom) - jungfräulich aus seinem neuen Spark ausgebaut. Kommen wahrscheinlich ins Dritt-Rad...


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. Januar 2008)

Hey Supermartin wie ist eigentlich das Ansprechverhalten deiner Pike so? Ich wollt emir eig. ne Lyrik einbauen(1.Rad ), da ich aber für meine Manitou nicht viel kriegen werden wirds wohl doch nur die Pike. Bringt deiner Meinung nach die Steckachse eigentlich viel an Steifigkeit?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. Januar 2008)

können wir uns am sonntag drüber unterhalten.
lyrik fänd ich im stereo ziemlich überdimensioniert (dann solltest du's wie herr sonntag machen und die manito behalten und immer mal wieder wechseln: das rad wird dann ein sattes kilo schwerer.) mein favorit für's stereo wär die pike 454 u-turn coil (die ich ja auch fahre, heißt bei mir nur team, weil von 2005). is auch bezahlbar und hat ne viieeel einfachere technik als die lyrik - und geht darum viel weniger schnell kaputt!
ich bin übrigens auch wieder in lustigen umbau-aktionen, hab für's HT ne Reba race 08 dual air geschossen, dazu ne gebrauchte marta sl carbon von 2004/05, mit evtl. nem richtig leichten sattel bekomm ich dann auf jedem fall locker ne 10 vor's komma, freu mich schon!
dafür ist das canyon aber auch wieder komplett und bekommt fast seinen letzten aufbau zurück. wird dann entweder matsch- oder phil-rad... wahrscheinlich beides.


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ...oder phil-rad...



  Wat isn dat? Philosophen-Rad? Also nur für Touren, auf denen man grübelt? Hmmm, dafür bräuchte ich kein extra Bike... 

Oder Philatelisten-Rad? Also nur zum Briefmarken holen? Oder ein Pain-Hill-Rad? Also für Schmerzen und nur bergauf?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## supasini (26. Januar 2008)

wie heißt mein sohn? na? rischtisch!

so bin gerade vom technik-training zurück, dass gar nicht stattfand: die RSV-Truppe war im Sahrbachtal unterwegs und hat nix gesacht


----------



## sRogge (26. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ... und hat nix gesacht


... aber geschrieben

Es endete aber sowieso in einer Saltos-in-Laubhaufen-machen-Runde, nachdem wie ne Stunde Kurven geübt haben!


----------



## Enrgy (26. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> wie heißt mein sohn? na?



  Wat weiß ich, vielleicht Philrad, als Abwandlung von Konrad? Ihr Pädagogen habt doch immer so komische Sondernamen für den Nachwuchs...


----------



## supasini (26. Januar 2008)

sRogge schrieb:


> ... aber geschrieben



wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (26. Januar 2008)

steht alles im rsv forum


----------



## supasini (26. Januar 2008)

und wer guckt auch noch da rein?


----------



## rockforce (26. Januar 2008)

da gucken eigentlich alle regelmäßig rein. wird nur nicht all zu viel drin geschrieben


----------



## Conzi (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
hab gestern dem Weizenbier ein wenig zu viel zugesprochen und kann daher aus diversen Gründen heute nicht mit zur Tomburg kommen. Muss meinen Kater pflegen...
Euch wünsche ich viel Spass!
Conzi


----------



## katerpoldi (27. Januar 2008)

gibt es von eurer heutigen tt-tour auch mal nen kurzbericht (etwa ungefähre strecke etc.), kollege supaman .... äh... sini, oder bist du vom schlamm erschöpft?
alex


----------



## supasini (27. Januar 2008)

bericht im tomburg-fred, sowas dauert meist 1-3 tage...
wird aber von meister handlampe persönlich verfasst.
es war schlammig!
und es waren keine neuen pfade dabei.
und es gab viele pannen (sonderpunkte für warten+frieren)
und es gab einiges zu lachen.
und der kuchen hinterher war lecker.


----------



## on any sunday (28. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> bericht im tomburg-fred, sowas dauert meist 1-3 tage...
> wird aber von meister handlampe persönlich verfasst.



Für diese Normaltour gibts keinen Bericht, ist ja nicht wie in früheren Zeiten.  



supasini schrieb:


> es war schlammig!



Kann ich bestätigen.



supasini schrieb:


> und es waren keine neuen pfade dabei.



Für mich schon, einer jedenfalls.



supasini schrieb:


> und es gab einiges zu lachen.



Ich hatte gestern nichts zu lachen.  



supasini schrieb:


> und der kuchen hinterher war lecker.



Verstehe ich nicht wie man sich nach der Tour noch mit Kuchen vollstopfen kann und um die Uhrzeit, anstatt zu posten, nicht schon längst im Bettchen liegt. Womit dopst du?


----------



## supasini (28. Januar 2008)

isch hab noch von 7-11 mit den kollägen in der schule musik gemacht... 

aba ma im Ernst: da die Tour zur Hälfte aus Warten bestand war ich völlig entspannt und ausgeruht, als ich zu Hause war, hab noch nicht mal unter die Dusche gemusst (hab's nur aus alter Gewohnheit getan). Allerdings waren andere Menschen "leicht" angenervt, wie lang eine 3-Std.-Tour dauern kann...


----------



## Enrgy (29. Januar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ...aba ma im Ernst: da die Tour zur Hälfte aus Warten bestand...



...ich dachte, Uwes Pannenbike ist inzwischen in "anderen Händen"?! 

Oder mußte Herr Onanie-Sonntag wieder 3x sein Tubeless flicken? 

Statt rumstehen und warten hätteste ja auch langsam im Kreis rollen können, so bleibt wenigstens die Fahrzeit nicht stehen...


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. Januar 2008)

Also es war nicht so, als hätte man nicht auch schonmal auf den Herrn Oberstudienrat warten müssen. Und die Panne war an Gioms neuem Plastikbecher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (29. Januar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> ...Und die Panne war an Gioms neuem Plastikbecher...



...ich hoffe, er wurde ordnungsgemäß im gelben Sack (Tonne) entsorgt...


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Also es war nicht so, als hätte man nicht auch schonmal auf den Herrn Oberstudienrat warten müssen. Und die Panne war an Gioms neuem Plastikbecher.



du alter Schwätzer, auf mich hat bei der Tour keiner warten müssen (das muss man nämlich nur, wenn ich letzter bin oder ne Panne hab oder ein Hüngerchen: war DIESMAL alles nicht der Fall!)


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. Januar 2008)

Achso, man wartet also immer nur auf den letzten.


----------



## supasini (29. Januar 2008)

genau. alle zwischen erstem und letztem sind nur schlau und teilen ihre Kräfte geschickt ein


----------



## Enrgy (29. Januar 2008)

Euskirchener Bike-Weisheiten, Teil I bis III.... 

Wie war dat noch? - "hinter mir nur Flaschen, vor mir alles Gedopte"...


----------



## katerpoldi (30. Januar 2008)

hi conzi,
was heißt das denn: kniebandage in gemünd abholen? hast du jetzt auch die typischen läufer-kniebeschwerden und darfst bald spritzchen ins knie bekommen?


----------



## Conzi (31. Januar 2008)

Tach,
ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Ich habe seit BW-Zeiten immer mal wieder Knieschmerz, der mit ein paar Tagen Salbe+Bandage erledigt war. Nur finde ich meine Bandage nicht mehr (ist warscheinlich mal in den 'Sack' gekommen) und bin durch Zufall in Gemünd an einer Apotheke (die noch offen war) vorbeigekommen. That's all...

Conzi

PS: _"Mein Gott, Mann! Eine Spritze in sein Knie zu bohren ist doch keine Lösung"_ -> _"Der nette junge Mann hat mir eine Pille gegeben und dann ist mir ein neues Knie gewachsen!"_ - Beides (sehr) frei nach "Star Trek IV - Zurück in die Gegenwart


----------



## supasini (31. Januar 2008)

schöne Szene das.
wobei meine Lieblingsszene aus dem Film die ist mit dem Dialog "Computer?!"


----------



## Conzi (1. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> "Computer?!"


_"Ähm, Mr. Scott: Die Tastatur!"
"Tastatur? Wie rückständig!"_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (1. Februar 2008)

Hab gerade meine Schlammschlampe eingeweiht, fährt gut und jetzt bleiben die anderen Räder (hoffentlich) saubär.
...wobei Philipp schon begehrliche Blicke auf das Rad geworfen hat und meckert, dass ich's dreckisch gemacht habe 
Aba: wer hat's bezahlt (und zusammengebaut)?

@Kater: der Sigma-Magnet ist Dreck, zu schwach. Muss supaeng eingestellt sein, werd' mir noch was anderes überlegen.


----------



## katerpoldi (1. Februar 2008)

für ein drittrad - alle achtung 
ich finde, die mavic crossrides sehen doch echt gut aus 
auch wenn die auf nem stereo nochmal cooler sind 
der sigma-magnet hat bei mir im garagentest auch funktioniert, erst als ich mal ne runde fuhr, versagte er. wir brauchen also dringend ciclo-magneten. nur die kann man in EU ja irgendwie nicht auftreiben (hape und zeg haben keine). 
wenn ich gesundheitlich mal wieder auf dem damm bin, greife ich dann auch mal wieder ins geschehen ein.
euch noch schöne karnevalstage, haltet euch.
alex


----------



## supasini (3. Februar 2008)

war dat schööön!
mit meinem Bruda und dem Conzi über Stockert zum Decke Tönnes und über Steinbach wieder zurück, durch verschneite Eifelhöhen, sturzfrei auch glatte Passagen gemeistert. Jetzt zieht Krapfenduft in die Nase, Lecka koffeinhaltiges Heißgetränk dazu - Mensch, wat jeht et uns joot!
@Conzi: stell mal die zugehörigen Photos von heute rein, muss doch klasse aussehen... (bis auf die hässlichen Vögel, die einfach wegdenken)


----------



## Conzi (3. Februar 2008)

Ja, datt stimmt. Schön war's. Und gar nicht kalt. Das Garmin sagt 800hm, hatte aber oberhalt von Eicherscheid ein paar mal Aussetzer. 900hm scheinen mir daher realistisch. Aus dem reichhaltigen Sortiment an Fotos die ich auf der Tour geschossen habe (2 Stück), kommen hier die schönstens zwei Exemplare: 






]

Sooo, jetzt erstmal duschen ;-)


----------



## Handlampe (3. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hab gerade meine Schlammschlampe eingeweiht, fährt gut und jetzt bleiben die anderen Räder (hoffentlich) saubär.
> ...wobei Philipp schon begehrliche Blicke auf das Rad geworfen hat und meckert, dass ich's dreckisch gemacht habe
> Aba: wer hat's bezahlt (und zusammengebaut)?
> 
> @Kater: der Sigma-Magnet ist Dreck, zu schwach. Muss supaeng eingestellt sein, werd' mir noch was anderes überlegen.



Also, zumindest für den Fototermin hättest du die schwulen Schutzbleche abmontieren können.

Da hätten wir uns heute ja fast über den Haufen gekarrt. Wir waren auch am dicken Antonius, sind aber dann weiter zum Michelsberg gefahren. Herrlich in dem Schnee.


----------



## sibby08 (3. Februar 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> für ein drittrad - alle achtung
> ich finde, die mavic crossrides sehen doch echt gut aus
> auch wenn die auf nem stereo nochmal cooler sind
> der sigma-magnet hat bei mir im garagentest auch funktioniert, erst als ich mal ne runde fuhr, versagte er. wir brauchen also dringend ciclo-magneten. nur die kann man in EU ja irgendwie nicht auftreiben (hape und zeg haben keine).
> ...


 
Versucht es mal mit VDO Magneten. Klein, schwarz und stark. Zudem noch Werkzeugfrei zu montieren.




Ich benutze diesen an meiner "Ciclo Anlage" und hatte noch nie probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giom (3. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Also, zumindest für den Fototermin hättest du die schwulen Schutzbleche abmontieren können.



und den Rucksack, der unter dem sattel hängt


----------



## sibby08 (3. Februar 2008)

> Zitat von *Handlampe*
> 
> 
> _Also, zumindest für den Fototermin hättest du die schwulen Schutzbleche abmontieren können._





Giom schrieb:


> und den Rucksack, der unter dem sattel hängt


 
und die Beleuchtung


----------



## Giom (3. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> und die Beleuchtung



oder... einfach ein Ständer und einen Gepäckträger dran schrauben

Sonst, dafür das es es zweit- oder Drittbike ist, gar nicht schlecht


----------



## supasini (3. Februar 2008)

ihr lästergesellen...
war aber alles absicht, so ist der trainingseffekt größer!

und: das sieht bei den Menschen die heute mit dem TT auf T waren auch nicht besser aus:


----------



## Izual (3. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Also, zumindest für den Fototermin hättest du die schwulen Schutzbleche abmontieren können.





Giom schrieb:


> Beitrag anzeigen
> und den Rucksack, der unter dem sattel hängt






sibby08 schrieb:


> und die Beleuchtung



... Und wenn Schutzbleche , dann auch die putzen


----------



## sibby08 (4. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> und den Rucksack, der unter dem sattel hängt


 


Giom schrieb:


> oder... einfach ein Ständer und einen Gepäckträger dran schrauben
> 
> Sonst, dafür das es es zweit- oder Drittbike ist, gar nicht schlecht


 
Du meinst in etwa so wie dieses Cannondale hier:


----------



## Enrgy (4. Februar 2008)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Du meinst in etwa so wie dieses Cannondale hier:



Es handelt sich dabei um ein "Silk Path" oder "Street Jekyll", die wurden komplett so ausgeliefert wie auf dem Foto. 

Einzig die auf dem Dämpfer "abgelegte" Stütze würde mir zu denken geben...


----------



## katerpoldi (4. Februar 2008)

hi conzi und supasini,
sieht ja nach ner echt netten schneerunde aus - soweit man das aus der umfangreichen dokumentation eurer fahrkünste ablesen kann. 
beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei. ich war gestern trails in der vulkaneifel rocken - allerdings zu fuß und mit pänz, war auch ganz schön anstrengend, v.a. mental.
trotzdem da gibt es einige coole mtb-trails, sollten wir mal im sommer in ner tagestour ausprobieren.
noch schöne "fest"tage an alle öskerchener jecke
alex


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Februar 2008)

hallo jungs !
hab heut ne rosenmontachs runde gedereht und wollt eigentlich nur bescheid geben das ihr den trail an burg zievel unterhalb vom billiger wald vorbei vorerst vergessen könnt. hier haben dezente forstarbeiten stattgefunden, die den trail von 50cm breite auf ca. 300cm breite ausgedehnt haben !  

falls den einer kannte nur als tip !


----------



## Conzi (4. Februar 2008)

Hi Schraeg,
kenn' ich! Ist schade, aber im Billiger wald ist so mancher Meter Trail plattgefahren, bzw. "gerückt" worden....

Gruß
Conzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

will morgen einer fahren ? 
sieht ja nicht nach so gutem wetter aus aber vielleicht wirds ja doch ganz akzeptabel


----------



## sRogge (4. Februar 2008)

Also ich würde auf jeden Fall mitkommen, muss nämlich dringend nach mal was Sport treiben...


----------



## rockforce (4. Februar 2008)

Vor Karneval hatte ich auch mal mit Sebastian gesprochen. 
Hoffen wir mal,dass das Wetter morgen mitspielt.


----------



## supasini (4. Februar 2008)

ich wollte morgen nachmittag mal nach bonn - zu höflichkeit & service...


----------



## Speed-king (5. Februar 2008)

hat jemand lust am MI. oder DO trainieren zu fahren  

wenn nur flach bis leicht wellig so richtung zülp. see und weiter 40-50Km 

das wetter ist mir heute zu schlecht ( bei dem wind )


----------



## rockforce (5. Februar 2008)

Sebastian & ich starten heute trotz des Wetters eine Tour.
12 Uhr vorm Bahnhof. Hat sonst noch wer Lust mitzufahren ?


----------



## Speed-king (5. Februar 2008)

sch....ade  hab leider zu spät reingeschaut wäre gern mitgefahren


----------



## rockforce (5. Februar 2008)

So ein Scheiß !
Auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof ist mein Reifen geplatzt und ich habe mir dadurch meine Felge und meinen Mantel ruiniert. Habe jetzt zum Glück eine neue drin. Konnte ja leider keinen mehr von euch erreichen. Tut mir Leid.


----------



## supasini (5. Februar 2008)

ja, hab die ruinierte Felge gesehen: sah echt Sche$$e aus!
btw: ich fahr nicht nach BN, zu windig, außerdem hab ich den Sattel beim HaPe bestellt, kostet da dasselbe wie bei H+S.
Übrigens @Kater: mein Tacho funzt jetzt doch mit dem Sigma-Magneten, lag am Empfänger!
Ich würde dann jetzt gleich ein Ründchen durch den Wald drehen, soll ja morgen regnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (5. Februar 2008)

Hi Martin,

fahren wir zusammen ein Ründchen durch den Wald ?


----------



## supasini (5. Februar 2008)

is recht, ich zieh mich um. wo treffen?
sonst ruf gerade an: 781983


----------



## rockforce (5. Februar 2008)

treffen um 2 oder kurz nach 2 vor der marienschule ?


----------



## supasini (5. Februar 2008)

14:15 vor der MSE is okee - bin da!


----------



## rockforce (5. Februar 2008)

okay.

bis gleich.


----------



## sRogge (5. Februar 2008)

Hi,

nachdem ich mich zu Tode gehetzt habe, um noch halbwegs pünklich um 1200 am Bahnhof zu sein , haben Sabastian und ich noch 20 minuten gewartet, bis wir erfahren haben, dass Tobi doch nicht kommt... 

Wir sind dann zu zweit los und auf der Suche nach nem schönen Weg sind wir plötzlich auf dem Feld gelandet und haben ein bisschen über den Gegenwind geflucht .
Nachdem wird dann auf Kreuzweingarten gestoßen sind, wurde es aber doch noch ganz gut und wir haben ein bisschen Techniktraining an der Kurve zum Kreuz hoch gemacht! 

@ Martin oder so
Gibt es einen Trick, die Schraube zwischen Schaltauge und Rahmen zu lösen (Radon)? Die dreht sich rund, ich weiß aber nicht womit ich die kontern sollte?! 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speed-king (5. Februar 2008)

da hab ich heut ja was verpasst  
tobi hoffe deiner felge gehts gut,wo is das den passiert?

wie wär´s den mit morgen hat jemand lust mit mir zu fahren??
wenn müsst ihr euch auf gegenwind einstellen  da ich ja relativ bergieges gelände meide(aber nur noch bis mitte/ende Feb.)


----------



## Speed-king (5. Februar 2008)

Hab noch was vergessen !: versuche mich schon seit tagen im RSV FORUM zu registrieren  schickt mal eine mail damit ich registriert werde!
würd auch mal gern was zu den renntermienen und so schreiben


----------



## supasini (5. Februar 2008)

sRogge schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @ Martin oder so
> Gibt es einen Trick, die Schraube zwischen Schaltauge und Rahmen zu lösen (Radon)? Die dreht sich rund, ich weiß aber nicht womit ich die kontern sollte?!
> ...



ja gibt es: es gibt von Shimano einen speziellen Gegenhalter für Kettenblattschrauben, der passt meist auch hier (du meinst die Schraube, mit der das Ausfallende fest ist, oder?) Ich hab den Schlüssel - hab ihn aber das letzte Mal auch vergeblich gesucht, ist ziemlich klein und meine WErkstatt ist nicht soooo ordentlich...

Ich bin dann mit Tobi schön durch den Wald geeiert, so einen Scheiss-Matsch hab ich noch nie gesehen! 
Nach 2/3 der Tour haben wir dann beschlossenkeine Trails mehr zu fahren, das war dann auch deutlich angenehmer...
dehmnähx nochma alle Mann zusammen? fänd ich gut!


----------



## sRogge (5. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ja gibt es: es gibt von Shimano einen speziellen Gegenhalter für Kettenblattschrauben, der passt meist auch hier (du meinst die Schraube, mit der das Ausfallende fest ist, oder?) Ich hab den Schlüssel - hab ihn aber das letzte Mal auch vergeblich gesucht, ist ziemlich klein und meine WErkstatt ist nicht soooo ordentlich...


Mhmm okay, wenn er dir nicht zufällig über den Weg läuft, muss ich wohl selbst kreativ werden. Trotzdem danke!



supasini schrieb:


> dehmnähx nochma alle Mann zusammen? fänd ich gut!


Fänd ich auch gut...


----------



## rockforce (5. Februar 2008)

Japs,lass demnächst noma alle zusammen fahren.

@stefan
hab jetzt hinten ein komplett neues laufrad drin 
wegen morgen: 
hast du schule oder hat das emil auch frei ?


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. Februar 2008)

Wizo habt ihr denn frei?


----------



## rockforce (5. Februar 2008)

Weil die Lehrer pädagogischen Tag oder so haben. Ich finds gut 

Wann fahren wir jetzt endlich mal zusammen Sebastian ? Heute wollte es ja nicht klappen


----------



## rockforce (5. Februar 2008)

@ Stefan

Wegen dem RSV-Forum. Alle deine Anmeldungen sind freigeschaltet. Du müsstest dich nur einloggen und dann kannst du was schreiben.
Oder klappt da irgendwas beim Login nicht ?


----------



## Arnold_ (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Stefan,

wir haben heute Morgen im RSV-Forum eine Einstellung geändert. Versuch bitte nochmal ob du dich jetzt anmelden kannst. Falls nicht, melde dich mal tel. bei Tobias oder mir.


----------



## Speed-king (6. Februar 2008)

Hi

Vielen Dank  Kann mich jetzt problemlos einloggen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (6. Februar 2008)

Welchen Namen möchtest du denn dort Benutzen ? 
Dann können wir den andern nämlich löschen


----------



## Speed-king (6. Februar 2008)

rockforce schrieb:


> Welchen Namen möchtest du denn dort Benutzen ?
> Dann können wir den andern nämlich löschen



hab ich schon mit arnold geklärt!,und im forum geschrieben hab ich auch schon.


----------



## supasini (7. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Also, zumindest für den Fototermin hättest du die schwulen Schutzbleche abmontieren können.





Giom schrieb:


> und den Rucksack, der unter dem sattel hängt





sibby08 schrieb:


> und die Beleuchtung



Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl:







so bessa? 




Giom schrieb:


> oder... einfach ein Ständer und einen Gepäckträger dran schrauben



das wird dann die nächste Ausbaustufe! 


übrigens: die Reifen (Scott Ozon) fahren richtig gut, gibt's außer dem Gewicht (wobei das für die Breite auch geht: 2,2" 630g) nix dran auszusetzen: Laufruhe, Traktion, Bremsverhalten, Schräghang, feuchter Fels, nur im Matsch gehen sie ziemlich zu, das kann aber auch an der Pampe gelegen haben...

@Conzi: Arnold lässt bestellen, dass du im RSV-Forum freigeschaltet bist.
Wie ist das: willst du nicht auch Mitglied werden? Wir richten immerhin ne CTF in 2008 aus, da könnten wir deine Unterstützung gut brauchen  
JHV ist am 25.2. 19 Uhr "Em Fässje"


----------



## Conzi (7. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl:
> @Conzi: Arnold lÃ¤sst bestellen, dass du im RSV-Forum freigeschaltet bist.
> Wie ist das: willst du nicht auch Mitglied werden? Wir richten immerhin ne CTF in 2008 aus, da kÃ¶nnten wir deine UnterstÃ¼tzung gut brauchen
> JHV ist am 25.2. 19 Uhr "Em FÃ¤ssje"



RSV: Haben wir vor ewigen Zeiten schonmal drÃ¼ber gesprochen. Was kostet der Spass - ist ein nicht unwichtiges Kriterium. 
RSV-Forum: WeiÃ bescheid, ich schreib auch bald mal was ;-) 
CTF-Hilfe: Kann man drÃ¼ber reden - ich glaube im Moment braucht Ihr aber eher einen Webmaster, der alte ist (offensichtlich) beleidigt!  



			
				RSV-Webmaster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mÃ¶chte Allen herzlich danken, die diese Seite besucht haben, und denen, die mitgeholfen haben, diese Seite so zu gestalten. Leider hat unser VereinsprÃ¤sident beschlossen, dass diese Seite nicht mehr zeitgemÃ¤Ã ist, und eine professionelle Seite fÃ¼r professionelles Geld(ca. 250â¬) in Auftrag gegeben. Alle, die darÃ¼ber ihren Unmut zum Ausdruck bringen mÃ¶chten, sind herzlichst dazu eingeladen


----------



## sibby08 (7. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Euer Wunsch ist mir Befehl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Gar nicht wieder zu erkennen


----------



## supasini (7. Februar 2008)

ich meine, das wÃ¤ren 3â¬/Monat.
der Webmaster ist der vom Verein, die MTB-Abteilung hat nen eigenen...
...wolltest du RR-Fahrer werden?


----------



## supasini (7. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich bin dann mit Tobi schön durch den Wald geeiert, so einen Scheiss-Matsch hab ich noch nie gesehen!



Edith: hab ich doch schon, hatte es nur erfolgreich verdrängt: auf dem letzjährigen Transalp sind wir in Galtür morgens aufgestanden und rundrum war alles weiß. Nach einem Versuch zum Idjoch hochzufahren haben wir dies dann wegen geschlossener Schneedecke ab 2200 m aufgegeben und sind wieder ins Tal runter um auf der Fahrstraße zur Heidelberger Hütte zu kommen. Dabei haben wir auch ein bisschen Matsch gehabt, dessen Konsistenz sich durchaus mit der unserer heimischen Wälder vergleichen lässt:


----------



## Conzi (7. Februar 2008)

3â¬*12 geht ja. Das kann man sich auch als Softwareentwickler leisten. ;-)

Aber ich habe gesunde Vorbehalte gegen Vereine im Allgemeinen und Vereinsmeierei (ohne eine Diskussion losbrechen oder jemandem auf den Schlips treten zu wollen) im Besonderen. Ich frage mich bei der Gelegenheit, warum ein Verein (nehmen wir das Beispiel doch direkt) zwei Webmaster braucht. Dazu noch einen beleidigten? Wenn das 'mein Laden' wÃ¤re, dann gÃ¤b's einen Webmaster mit technischer Verantwortung und viele Gastauthoren die das CMS mit Leben, Text und Bildern fÃ¼llen, eine Domain http://www.rsv-euskirchen.de, und zwei Subdomains (z.B. http://rr.rsv-euskirchen.de und http://mtb.rsv-euskirchen.de) fÃ¼r die einzelnen Sektionen. Dabei ist es ja eigentlich auch egal, ob der Webmaster MTB oder RR fÃ¤hrt. Das was der RR-Webmaster da zur Zeit zum Besten gibt ist auch fÃ¼r die PR der MTB-Abteilung sicherlich nicht fÃ¶rderlich.

Was den RR-Umstieg angeht: Mach Dir aber mal keine Sorgen um mich, ich bleib beim MTB - zumindest vorerst ;-)

Im Ernst: Ich lasse es mir am WE mal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## Conzi (7. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ...dessen Konsistenz...



Er enthielt wahrscheinlich auch nicht unerhebliche Mengen 'Kuh'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (7. Februar 2008)

und ich bin ja soooo froh, dass die Viecher Vegetarier sind!  


übrigens bin ich auf deine Bemerkung hin jetzt auf Opera umgestiegen (nachdem der Feierfuchs ja im letzten Jahr die Software mit den meisten Angriffen war) - ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Conzi (7. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> übrigens bin ich auf deine Bemerkung hin jetzt auf Opera umgestiegen (nachdem der Feierfuchs ja im letzten Jahr die Software mit den meisten Angriffen war) - ich bin begeistert!



Freut mich! Ich bin auch von Opera begeistert! Es sind die kleinen Feinheiten. Shortcuts, integrierter Email-Client, Widget usw. Ich setzte Opera seit v6 ein und ohne kann ich schon gar nicht mehr ;-) Natürlich hängts auch hier und da, aber das kennt man vom FF ja auch.


----------



## supasini (11. Februar 2008)

wenn's wieder trocken ist fahr ich damit:






knackige 10,9 kg (komplett mit allem, was dran gehört )


----------



## supasini (20. Februar 2008)

Hat von den Euskirchenern vielleicht jemand Lust am Samstag mit ins Naafbachtal zu fahren?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5702
ich hab's zwar noch nicht familiär abgeklärt, hätte aber selber Lust dazu... und die Fahrt lohnt sich mehr, wenn wir uns zusammentun!


----------



## rockforce (20. Februar 2008)

ja lust hätte ich schon.


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Februar 2008)

Ich werd wohl nach dem jetzigen Stand, noch nicht Gesund genug sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hat von den Euskirchenern vielleicht jemand Lust am Samstag mit ins Naafbachtal zu fahren?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5702
> ich hab's zwar noch nicht familiär abgeklärt, hätte aber selber Lust dazu... und die Fahrt lohnt sich mehr, wenn wir uns zusammentun!



Hey, Martin. 

Wenn du mitfährst, schrammst du doch irgendwie an Alfter vorbei. Dann könntest du mich vielleicht mitnehmen und wir machen Halbe Halbe bei den Fahrkosten.


----------



## Giom (20. Februar 2008)

@Martin
ja, deutlich besser, das fully sieht jetzt wie ein bike aus. Das Hardtail hat was einer Rennmaschine, gefällt mir, aber... die Proportionen gefallen mir nicht, 
für beide Räder, sorry Viel zu großer Rahmen im Verhältnis zu den Laufräder. Mir gefallen irgendwie... kleiner ikes besser
übrigens, hab an meinem Fully auch bißchle was getan... komplett 9,6kg


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Februar 2008)

DAnn mach doch maln Foto.


----------



## Giom (20. Februar 2008)




----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Februar 2008)

Und was hast du verändert bis auf die Reifen?


----------



## Enrgy (20. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Und was hast du verändert bis auf die Reifen?



Die Kurbeln sind inzwischen außen abgeschliffen, daher nun das geringe Gewicht!


----------



## Giom (20. Februar 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Und was hast du verändert bis auf die Reifen?



reifen, wieder leichtere Schäuche mit jeweils 50ml milch drin, und xtr shadow schaltwerk. Mein schaltwerk hat die letzte TT-Tour nicht überlebt.


----------



## supasini (20. Februar 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hey, Martin.
> 
> Wenn du mitfährst, schrammst du doch irgendwie an Alfter vorbei. Dann könntest du mich vielleicht mitnehmen und wir machen Halbe Halbe bei den Fahrkosten.



ja, geht sicher, werden wir dann ggf. spätestens freitag festklopfen!

Edith: ich kann mitfahren - aber bibi hat die Tour zugemacht. hoffe, dass er mich noch mit reinnimmt, dann nehm ich dich mit! lg, martin

Edith II: bibi hat ok gegeben, mach nen Vorschlag, wann und ne Ansage wo genau ich dich einsammeln soll, dann fahren wir zusammen! Die Startadresse der Tour hast du? ich kann sie ja nicht mehr sehen... freu mich drauf!


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> @Martin
> ja, deutlich besser, das fully sieht jetzt wie ein bike aus. Das Hardtail hat was einer Rennmaschine, gefällt mir, aber... die Proportionen gefallen mir nicht,
> für beide Räder, sorry Viel zu großer Rahmen im Verhältnis zu den Laufräder. Mir gefallen irgendwie... kleiner ikes besser
> übrigens, hab an meinem Fully auch bißchle was getan... komplett 9,6kg



das is ja ma'n Gewicht 
aber zu den Proportionen: da sind wir glaub ich gleich gestraft: am besten sehen die Räder um die 18" aus (wie meine Frau eins hat). Deins hat was von nem Laufrad, du bekommst keine vernünftige Sattelüberhöhung hin, bei mir ist's umgekeht. Aber Spass haben wir trotzdem massig, oder?


----------



## Enrgy (21. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> reifen, wieder leichtere Schäuche mit jeweils 50ml milch drin...



Mal ernsthaft: Ist das "Systemgewicht" Laufrad nun leichter geworden? Du kippst 100g Milch rein und nimmst dafür leichtere (auch je 50g?) Schläuche - rechnet sich das im Endeffekt, oder ist der primäre Gedanke die trotz dünnerer Reifen bessere Pannensicherheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft



was ist das? krank?


----------



## Krampe (21. Februar 2008)

Giom schrieb:


> reifen, wieder leichtere Schäuche mit jeweils 50ml milch drin, und xtr shadow schaltwerk. Mein schaltwerk hat die letzte TT-Tour nicht überlebt.


AAAAArgh, diese Reifen... 
Hi Giom, 
Die Reifen werden auch schnell noch leichter, weil sie eben sehr schnell das Profil verlieren...   
Bei mir hat der Satz ungefähr 2 Wochen gehalten (im Sommer). Dafür rollen sie aber gut... 
Gruß Christof


----------



## Giom (21. Februar 2008)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft: Ist das "Systemgewicht" Laufrad nun leichter geworden? Du kippst 100g Milch rein und nimmst dafür leichtere (auch je 50g?) Schläuche - rechnet sich das im Endeffekt, oder ist der primäre Gedanke die trotz dünnerer Reifen bessere Pannensicherheit?


 
In der Tat, kein Gewichtsvorteil, das war mir vom Anfang an klar. Ich nutze die zeit ohne marathons zum ausprobieren, das nennt sich ein Test. Ein dickeres Schlauch kann Vorteile bringen, Milch kann auch Vorteile haben.

Genauso teste ich in der nassen Jahreszeit diesen leichten "Sommerreifen", und selbst auf nassen steilen Trails Berg hoch hatte ich kein Problem, ich fand's gar nicht schlecht


----------



## Handlampe (21. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ja, geht sicher, werden wir dann ggf. spätestens freitag festklopfen!
> 
> Edith: ich kann mitfahren - aber bibi hat die Tour zugemacht. hoffe, dass er mich noch mit reinnimmt, dann nehm ich dich mit! lg, martin
> 
> Edith II: bibi hat ok gegeben, mach nen Vorschlag, wann und ne Ansage wo genau ich dich einsammeln soll, dann fahren wir zusammen! Die Startadresse der Tour hast du? ich kann sie ja nicht mehr sehen... freu mich drauf!



Uff, ich weiß jetzt auch nix mehr, da Werner ja die Tour zugemacht hat, hab ich jetzt auch keine Daten mehr


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2008)

fahr'n wir halt nach Lohmar und suchen da rum...


----------



## Derk (21. Februar 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> fahr'n wir halt nach Lohmar und suchen da rum...


 
Ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass in *Kreunaaf* gestartet werden soll, also am Mündungsdelta der Naaf  .

Das liegt doch noch etwas aggeraufwärts, wenn Ihr nach Lohmar gelangt.


----------



## Conzi (11. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem furiosen Beginn meines WP-Endspurts am Wochenende musste ich am Sonntag Abend leider feststellen, daß meine Manitou Black nicht mehr federte und nicht mehr dämpfte. Also habe ich sie gestern abend zerlegt und den Defekt auch gefunden. Abgesehen von Unmengen Dreck und Gedöns in der Gabel hats eine Anschlaggummi zerfetzt, der nun unmotiviert im Tauchrohr klemmte und die Gabel von Ihrer Arbeit abhielt. Auf dem folgenden Bild ist es der schwarze konische Pömpel:





Wo könnte ich sowas auftreiben? Die Ersatzteilversorgung für Manitou ist, so kann man das Forum interpretieren, eher schwierig. ich versuchs nachher mal bei H&S und bei Obi, mal sehen. Für Tips aller Art bin ich dankbar!

Danke!
Conzi

PS: Hier noch ein Manitou-Schrauber-Thread, für alle die ähnliche Probleme haben... http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166987


----------



## supasini (11. März 2008)

guck mal bei bike-components, die haben einiges an Manitou-Ersatzteilen.
Aber pass auf, die Teile sind oft nicht untereinander kompatibel. Ich hatte im meiner Black superair mal von Canyon ne falsche DÃ¤mpungs/LO-Kartusche geschickt bekommen, die passte nicht - war aber nicht ohne weiteres zu erkennen...

(ich lobe mir da die simple RS Technik: wenn ich sehe, wie die Leichtbauer 5 JahrgÃ¤nge SIDs untereinander tauschen... ansonsten kann ich dir nur ne Reba empfehlen, die gibt es sehr gÃ¼nstig, oder wenn dir das Gewicht egal ist: MArzocchi XC Pro fÃ¼r 170 â¬: sorglose Stahlfedergabel mit sehr gutem Fahrverhalten!)


----------



## Conzi (15. März 2008)

Tach!

Obi hat geholfen. Ich habe ein paar Sanitärdichtungen verbaut und jetzt fluppts wieder. Mal sehen, wie lange. ;-)

Gibt's eigentlich schon irgendwelche Details zur CTF des RSV Euskirchen? Ich habe bisher nur den Termin (04.05.) gefunden. Mir wurde heute morgen das Gerücht zugetragen (klingt schön verschwörerisch, oder?), daß die Nöthener ihre CTF abgesagt haben, um nicht mit Euskirchen zu kollidieren? Ist da was dran oder findet in Nöthen dieses Jahr was statt?

Tschö,
Conzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (15. März 2008)

in EU findet dieses Jahr nix statt.
wir konnten den Vorstand überzeugen, dass wir das mit einer ManPower von 2 nicht auf die Beine gestellt bekommen, insbesondere, wenn die Hälfte von den zweien an besagtem Termin gar nicht da ist.
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr?
Aber: wir wollen für die, die trotzdem anreisen - der Termin steht dummerweise schon im BDR-Breitensportkalneder - geführte Touren RuEU anbieten. Da wärst du, Conzi, z.B. schon mal als Guide angedacht...


----------



## Conzi (15. März 2008)

Schade, aber...


supasini schrieb:


> Da wärst du, Conzi, z.B. schon mal als Guide angedacht...


...daran soll's nicht scheitern. Geführte Touren mit Ziel 'Toni' (Maatstüffje) kriege ich schon hin ;-)


----------



## Conzi (17. März 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> in EU findet dieses Jahr nix statt...
> ...der Termin steht dummerweise schon im BDR-Breitensportkalneder...



Ein Vorschlag: Schreibt die Info *'CTF ist abgesagt!'* doch zumindest auf Eure beiden Websites. Denn überall, wo ich den Termin gefunden habe, war auch ein Hinweis auf mindestens eine der beiden Websites vorhanden. 

BTW: Fährt einer von Euch Euskirchenern bei "Rund um Köln" an Ostermontag mit?


----------



## supasini (17. März 2008)

Ostermontag bin ich auf der Skipiste 

...welche beiden Websites meinst du?


----------



## Conzi (17. März 2008)

www.rsv-euskirchen.de und www.rsv-euskirchen.de.tl

Grüß' mir die Berge!


----------



## on any sunday (17. März 2008)

Der Web Maschter vom BDR sollte auch in der Lage sein, die offizielle Seite zu ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (24. April 2008)

so, will mal den Fred aus der Tiefe der driten Seite nach vorne holen:
Conzi, fährst du noch Rad oder schraubst du nur Rigips?
Wie wär's am Sonntag mit ner schönen Runde mit Frauen? Birgit und ich fahren, sie hat morgends noch nen Termin in Schleiden dannach gehen wir irgenwo Mountainbiken. Angedacht hatte ich schon mal ihr die Gräben bei Rötgen zu zeigen. Habt ihr vielleicht auch Lust?


----------



## katerpoldi (24. April 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> so, will mal den Fred aus der Tiefe der driten Seite nach vorne holen:
> Conzi, fährst du noch Rad oder schraubst du nur Rigips?
> Wie wär's am Sonntag mit ner schönen Runde mit Frauen? Birgit und ich fahren, sie hat morgends noch nen Termin in Schleiden dannach gehen wir irgenwo Mountainbiken. Angedacht hatte ich schon mal ihr die Gräben bei Rötgen zu zeigen. Habt ihr vielleicht auch Lust?



Conzi, alternativ könnte ich eine Feierabend- oder Post-Rigips-Runde am Samstag um 17.30 Uhr anbieten. Der Boden ist endlich nicht mehr nur eine einzige Matsche.  
Du siehst das Seniorenteam lebt und vergisst seine Team-Kollegen nicht


----------



## Enrgy (24. April 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Angedacht hatte ich schon mal ihr die Gräben bei Rötgen zu zeigen...



So besser?  

# Startverbots Android zaehe
# Startverbots android zaehe
# Bastardsoehne varied Trotz
# stoerabstand vorziehet Rad
# Bastardsoehne Viardot Terz
# - 6 -
# Bastardsoehne varied trotz
# Androids Startverbote zaeh
# stoerabstand arrive Zeh Tod
# Stadtverordnete Horaz Bias
# Bastardsoehne Vietz Rad rot
# - 11 -
# verdrahtetest Isonzo Brada
# Zeitabstandes Drave roh rot
# vorhat Zeitabstandes Doerr
# verdrahtetest Bias RAND Zoo
# stoerabstand River zaeh Tod
# - 16 -
# Zeitabstandes verroht Dora
# hoert stoerabstand Vize Rad
# Zeitabstandes verroht Road
# Rah Zeitabstandes Dover rot
# verdrahtetest Brada ins Zoo
# - 21 -
# Bastardsoehne Diva Terz rot
# Bastardsoehne Darritz Veto
# Zeitabstandes rave ROHR Tod
# Bastardsoehne rave Ritz Tod
# Bastardsoehne vier zart Tod
# - 26 -
# stoerabstand Viehe Rotz Rad
# stoerabstand Drive zaeh rot
# stoerabstand voziere Draht
# Startverbots Diode Rahe Anz.
# Zars Stadtbehoerde naiv rot
# - 31 -
# Zeitabstaende Hort vors Rad
# Zeitabstaende Roth vors Rad
# Stadtverordnete Horaz Bais
# Zeitabstandes Vorort daher
# Boots Stadtreviere Zahnrad
# - 36 -
# ratsvorsitzende dahabe rot
# droh Zeitabstandes rave rot
# verdrahtetest Dionsoz Raab
# stoerabstand dort Rahe Vize
# Bastardsoehne Tort Vize Rad
# - 41 -
# Bastardsoehne Rott Vize Rad
# aha! Startverbots dozierend
# verdrahtetest Bais RAND Zoo
# rabaeh! ratsvorsitzende Tod
# Bastardsoehne trotz Diva er
# - 46 -
# Bastardsoehne Trotz Diva er
# stoerabstand Drave Zote ihr
# Zeitabstandes dort rave roh
# Vatis Ortsbehoerde Tanz Rad
# Vorstadtarztes hoerend Abi
# - 51 -
# stoerabstand varied Zeh rot
# Startverbots Anzieh oed Rad
# androide Startverbots zaeh
# stationsarzt bedrohe Drave
# Boots Stadtreviere Zahn Rad
# - 56 -
# Bastardsoehne Riva Terz Tod
# Ortsbehoerde Vista Tanz Rad
# bin Vorstadtarztes Rahe oed
# Zeitabstandes Drave RHO rot
# stoerabstand Trade Vize roh
# - 61 -
# Stadtreviere Zahns Boot Rad
# Startverbots Zahne Radi oed
# Startverbote Zahns Radi oed
# aha! Restverstand Zierd Boot
# Vorstadtarztes Bahre oed in
# - 66 -
# aha! vertriebsnetz stood Rad
# vorhat stoerabstand Zierde
# Startverbots zaeh oed Rad in
# Vorstadtarztes binoah Erde
# trotzenderes Viardot absah
# - 71 -
# Stadtbehoerde Varzin ROTAS
# stoerabstand Drave Trio Zeh
# stoerabstand Doerr Vati Zeh
# Startverbote dahier Sandoz
# Hr. stoerabstand advozierte
# - 76 -
# Zeitabstandes over Hort Rad
# Horadienstes Bravade Trotz
# vide! Bastardsoehne zart rot
# Zeitabstandes over Roth Rad
# Zeitabstandes ROHR Veto Rad
# - 81 -
# Bastardsoehne Ritz Veto Rad
# aha! verdorbenstes Trotz Ida
# droh Zeitabstandes Vorrate
# verdrahtetest daran bis Zoo
# verdrahtetest Isonzo Rad ab
# - 86 -
# Startverboten Aidos Zeh Rad
# Bastardsoehne trotze Rad IV
# rohe stoerabstand Vietz Rad
# stoerabstand Triade vor Zeh
# Bazards Stadtreviere Thoon
# - 91 -
# Vorstadtarztes Dione Bahre
# ratsvorsitzende Brada Thoe
# Bazards Vorstaedterin Thoe
# Restverstand Boot Radi zaeh
# verdrahtetest Bias OZON Rad
# - 96 -
# Zeitabstandes Vader roh rot
# stoerabstand Vieharzt rode
# stoerabstand verzieht Dora
# stoerabstand Reizherd Vota
# stoerabstand Advozier EHRT
# - 101 -
# verdrahtetest Indras Zoo ab
# Rah stoerabstand Vezier Tod
# abstrahierende Vorsatz Tod
# Heiratsverbot Sandoz Trade
# stoerabstand advoziert Reh
# - 106 -
# stoerabstand advoziert EHR
# verdrahtetest Braid ans Zoo
# verdrahtetest Arnds Abi Zoo
# ah! stoerabstand Doerr Vietz
# Strohbaender Taras Vize Tod
# - 111 -
# Startverbote Didos Rahe Anz.
# Stadtbehoerde Vortanz SARI
# Stadtbehoerde Varinas Rotz
# baeh! Vorstadtarztes Dorine
# Vorstadtarztes biedre Noah
# - 116 -
# abstrahierend Vorsatze Tod
# Bastardsoehne Darritz Voet
# verdrahtetest Nazi Roos Bad
# verdrahtetest Bias dran Zoo
# Vorstadtarztes erhobne Ida
# - 121 -
# sonderrabatt ziehs rave Tod
# verdrahtetest Dionsoz Ar ab
# Dr. Startverbote Idaeos Zahn
# Tz Bastardsoehne arrive Tod
# Bastardsoehne Vietz rar Tod
# - 126 -
# Startverbots Zaehre Doda in
# Startverbots zaeher Doda in
# Startverbote Dandies Horaz
# tanz Ortsbehoerde Vista Rad
# stoerabstand verzieht Road
# - 131 -
# zieht stoerabstand over Rad
# Ortsbehoerde Sand Vati zart
# Vatis tanz Ortsbehoerde Rad
# Dr.e.h. brave stationsarzt oed
# hoer stoerabstand Vietz Rad
# - 136 -
# Zar Bastardsoehne Triode TV
# droh stoerabstand Vize Rate
# Heiratsverbot Sand zart oed
# Vorstaedterin Zebaoths Rad
# vorhat Zeitabstandes ordre
# - 141 -
# drohte Zeitabstandes Varro
# vorhat Zeitabstandes Roder
# drohst Zeitabstaende Varro
# stoerabstand Viardot Zeh er
# Zehe stoerabstand Rad rot IV
# - 146 -
# Zar Stadtbehoerde naiv Rost
# ah! Dr. Vororts Zeitabstaende
# Hode Vorstadtarztes Baerin
# ah! doerrt stoerabstand Vize
# aha! verdorbenstes trotz Ida
# - 151 -
# Horadienstes Bravade trotz
# abstrahiertes Dover Anz. Tod
# Bastardsoehne Trotz vier da
# Zeitabstandes drohet Varro
# Bastardsoehne varied rotzt
# - 156 -
# Zeitabstaende vorsah dorrt
# Bastardsoehne trotze Arvid
# Zar Bastardsoehne Drive tot
# abstrahierend Azot Vers Tod
# aah! Startverbots dozierend
# - 161 -
# droht Zeitabstandes Averro
# stoerabstand Divor zart Ehe
# Vororts Zeitabstaende hard
# Bastardsoehne Ritz vera Tod
# Zeitabstandes ARVE ROHR Tod
# - 166 -
# Zeitabstandes ROHR vera Tod
# Bastardsoehne ARVE Ritz Tod
# Bastardsoehne Trotz rave ID
# Startverbots Dione zaeh Rad
# Startverbots dahie Zone Rad
# - 171 -
# ah! stoerabstand Dorrte Vize
# ah! stoerabstand Dorret Vize
# stoerabstand Advozier Rhet.
# Startverbote Horaz Sand die
# Brandstaette Advozier Sohr
# - 176 -
# Startverbote Diode Zahn Ras
# stoerabstand vererzt Idaho
# Zar Stadtbehoerde Rots naiv
# Zeitabstandes Drave roh Tor
# Zeitabstandes Dover Rat roh
# - 181 -
# Zeitabstandes Dover Art roh
# ah! Strandbaeder Troost Vize
# Hore stoerabstand Vietz Rad
# Stationsaerzte Dover Rad BH
# Startverbote Radi Zahn Dose
# - 186 -
# Zeitabstandes Vorrat drohe
# Zeitabstandes vorder Thora
# Vorstadtarztes Heroine Bad
# Zehe stoerabstand Arvid rot
# abstrahierend Rotz save Tod
# - 191 -
# stoerabstand Thrazier Dove
# stoerabstand Zehet vori Rad
# stoerabstand Vietz OEhr Rad
# hoert Zeitabstandes vor Rad
# Stadtbehoerde Varro Satz in
# - 196 -
# Dr. Zeitabstaende vorsah rot
# Hoods Vaterstaedten bizarr
# ah! ratsvorsitzende Rabe Tod
# Zeitabstandes Drave Ort roh
# Zeitabstandes Drave Ohr rot
# - 201 -
# stoerabstand Rithov Zee Rad
# stoerabstand Ovid Rahe Terz
# droh zartbesaitete vons Rad
# Rah stoerabstand Video Terz
# Rah stoerabstand Zierd Veto
# - 206 -
# Rah stoerabstand Drive Zote
# Vorstadtarztes Eine Bad roh
# Trottoirrand Vaese Zehs Bad
# Startverbote Aidos RAND Zeh
# Zeitabstaende Thor vors Rad
# - 211 -
# Staatsverbande doziert roh
# Startverbots zaehe Dion Rad
# Startverbote Zahns OEdi Rad
# Startverbots Zahne OEdi Rad
# Startverbote Zahne Dios Rad
# - 216 -
# saehe Trottoirrand Vedas z.B.
# bah! Restverstand Triade Zoo
# stoerabstand harre Vize Tod
# stoerabstand ziehet vor Rad
# Vorstadtarztes Rabe oed ihn
# - 221 -
# Vorstadtarztes hoeben Radi
# Vorstadtarztes Boehne Radi
# Vorstadtarztes beneid Hora
# Strohbaender Advozier satt
# Brandstaette Advozier sohr
# - 226 -
# Heiratsverbot Tanz Dose Rad
# Rah Startverbote Sandoz die
# droh Zeitabstandes vera rot
# droh Zeitabstandes ARVE rot
# stoerabstand verzieh Tod Ar
# - 231 -
# Horts Zeitabstaende vor Rad
# Vatis Strohbaender zart oed
# rohe stoerabstand Diva Terz
# Startverbots OEde Radi Zahn
# stoerabstand Atrid over Zeh
# - 236 -
# AErzteverbands Trost Idaho
# stoerabstand Zierd rave hot
# stoerabstand Dover zeta ihr
# stoerabstand Dover AEtz ihr
# vertriebsnetz Thoosa Rad da
# - 241 -
# Vorstadtarztes OBERHAND IE
# Startverbots zaehe nord Ida
# rabaeh! davorsitzende Trost
# stoerabstand verzieh rot da
# abstrahieren Dover Satz Tod
# - 246 -
# stoerabstand Hort Rade Vize
# stoerabstand Dora Terz Vieh
# Vorstadtarztes rheinab oed
# Vorstadtarztes Rebhain oed
# Vorstadtarztes inhaber oed
# - 251 -
# Vorstadtarztes erhoben Ida
# Vorstadtarztes Bahrein oed
# Ortsvorsitzende AEthra Bad
# Bastardsoehne Vietz Rad Tor
# stationsarzt Drave drob Ehe
# - 256 -
# Zarin Startverbots Doda Ehe
# stoerabstand Vietz Rade roh
# stoerabstand Drive zeta roh
# stoerabstand Drive AEtz roh
# Startverbote Radio Sand Zeh
# - 261 -
# Zeitabstandes ROHR Voet Rad
# Bastardsoehne Ritz Voet Rad
# stoerabstand rode Vieh zart
# Startverbots Raine Doda Zeh
# ah! Dr. Zeitabstandes Vororte
# - 266 -
# Startverbote Horaz Sand Eid
# bevorstaende Atrid Satz roh
# bahre Vorstadtarztes oed in
# Rah Residenzstadt Boot rave
# Horte stoerabstand Vize Rad
# - 271 -
# stoerabstand other Vize Rad
# stoerabstand rotze Vieh Rad
# stoerabstand Orthe Vize Rad
# Rah Zeitabstaende dort vors
# Startverbots INDRA zaeh oed
# - 276 -
# Startverbots DRAIN zaeh oed
# droht Zeitabstaende vors Ar
# verdrahtetest ins Zoo Rad ab
# Zehe stoerabstand vitro Rad
# rabs! Stadtreviere Hood Tanz
# - 281 -
# ah! erzstarrende Dativs Boot
# Vorstadtarztes Robe die nah
# Vorstadtarztes eine Bad roh
# Zars Startverbote Diode nah
# Hode Vorstadtarztes Rabe in
# - 286 -
# Reisevorabend HATS zart Tod
# Heiratsverbot Sand Zote Rad
# Visa Ortsbehoerde Tand zart
# Bastardsoehne trotz vier da
# Zeitabstandes vorher Tod Ar
# - 291 -
# von Staatsbehoerde Darritz
# Zeitabstandes dort Rahe vor
# Zeitabstaende Roths vor Rad
# Bastardsoehne Vietz Ort Rad
# Bastardsoehne trotz Evi Rad
# - 296 -
# Bastardsoehne Trotz Evi Rad
# ah! Reiseverbots Tanz Rad Tod
# Dr.e.h. stationsarzt Drave Boe
# adsorbiertes Drave Zahn tot
# addressierte vorab Zahn tot
# - 301 -
# ahoi! Restverstand Zaber Tod
# Stadtbehoerde Vortanz RIAS
# Startverbote Doda Rahe Zins
# Startverbote Doda RIES Zahn
# erzstarrende Hood Tabs Vati
# - 306 -
# Bastardsoehne trotz Rade IV
# Bastardsoehne Trotz Rade IV
# Vorstadtarztes Eine hob Rad
# vide! stoerabstand Rahe Rotz
# Bastardsoehne Darritz OETV
# - 311 -
# vertriebsnetz Hood Saat Rad
# verdrahtetest Bais OZON Rad
# Startverboten Dios zaeh Rad
# aha! vertriebsnetz Doda Rost
# Zeitabstandes Vororte hard
# - 316 -
# Zeitabstandes Vorort Reh da
# Zeitabstandes Vorort EHR da
# eh! Zeitabstandes Vorort Rad
# Zeitabstandes vorher rot da
# Oih! Vorstadtarztes Braende
# - 321 -
# hoi! Vorstadtarztes Braende
# Bastardsoehne trotz read IV
# Bastardsoehne Trotz read IV
# abstrahierend over Satz Tod
# aha! erzstarrende Bovist Tod
# - 326 -
# aha! erzitterndes Bravos Tod
# Bastardsoehne trotz rave ID
# Zeitabstandes Vordera Hort
# Strandbaeder Votis zaeh rot
# Strandbaeder Thoas Vize rot
# - 331 -
# Strandbaeder Athos Vize rot
# Vorstaedterin Rots zaeh Bad
# verdrahtetest Doors Abi Anz.
# Tode abstrahierend Vorsatz
# androhe Vorstadtarztes bei
# - 336 -
# Startverbots Nidda Rahe Zoe
# Startverbots Radon zaeh Eid
# aah! Restverstand Zierd Boot
# Dr.e.h. stationsarzt Dove Rabe
# Bastardsoehne Ratz vier Tod
# - 341 -
# abstrahirten Dover Satz oed
# Startverbots Diode Zahne Ar
# Startverbote Diode Zahns Ar
# Zeitabstandes ARVE dort roh
# Bastardsoehne Ritz Veda rot
# - 346 -
# Zeitabstandes dort vera roh
# Zeitabstandes ROHR Veda rot
# Zeitabstandes ROHR Vade rot
# Bastardsoehne Ritz Vade rot
# Zars abstrahierend Veto Tod
# - 351 -
# Stadtreviere Boras Zahn Tod
# abstrahierende Davos Trotz
# Rah Brandstaette divers Zoo
# Rah bevorstaende trotz Said
# Rah bevorstaende Trotz Said
# - 356 -
# Ortsbehoerde naivst zart da
# roter stoerabstand Diva Zeh
# oede Startverbots Radi Zahn
# Rah Startverbote Sandoz Eid
# Terze stoerabstand Diva roh
# - 361 -
# ratsvorsitzende Rahe Tod ab
# bevorstaende Zitats Rad roh
# stoerabstand Dietz rave roh
# stoerabstand daher Vize rot
# rares davorsitzende Abhott
# - 366 -
# Bastardsoehne Viardot Retz
# stoerabstand vorziehet DAR
# sind verdrahtetest Raab Zoo
# Vorstaedterin zaeh Rost Bad
# Stadtbehoerde Vortanz Isar
# - 371 -
# hoer stoerabstand Diva Terz
# ah! Zars Startverboten Diode
# Tz Bastardsoehne Triade vor
# Ortsbehoerde Stativ Anz. Rad
# Zars Stadtbehoerde Ivan rot
# - 376 -
# Airs Stadtbehoerde Vortanz
# davorsitzende Rabatt Soehr
# verdrahtetest Band SARI Zoo
# verdrahtetest Bais dran Zoo
# stoerabstand Vezier hot Rad
# - 381 -
# ziehe Startverbots Radon da
# stoerabstand Video zart Reh
# stoerabstand Video zart EHR
# Startverbots Radon zaeh die
# Reisevorrats zahnte Bad Tod
# - 386 -
# Vorstadtarztes hoere Bad in
# abstrahierte Vedas Zorn Tod
# bevorstehend Trias Zara Tod
# arbeitsharte Vedas Zorn Tod
# abstrahieret Vedas Zorn Tod
# - 391 -
# Vorstadtarztes Bion Rad Ehe
# Staatsbehoerde Darritz Nov.
# rodet Bastardsoehne zart IV
# Strandbaeder ziehs Vota rot
# Vorstadtarztes eine hob Rad
# - 396 -
# Zeitabstandes Dover Hort Ar
# ah! Trotzs bevorstaende Radi
# aah! vertriebsnetz stood Rad
# aha! Trotzs Barverdienst oed
# Startverbote Zahns Dora Eid
# - 401 -
# Startverbots Zahne Dora Eid
# Restverstand Booth Zara Eid
# Rads Ortsbehoerde Tanz Vati
# Vorstadtarztes Hiaene drob
# Zeitabstandes Dover Roth Ar
# - 406 -
# Zeitabstandes Varro Reh Tod
# Zeitabstandes Varro EHR Tod
# Zeitabstandes Dave ROHR rot
# Bastardsoehne Dave Ritz rot
# doerrt stoerabstand zaeh IV
# - 411 -
# Roben Vorstadtarztes dahie
# Hiebe Vorstadtarztes Radon
# Breie Vorstadtarztes Honda
# Startverbots Diode Zare nah
# Vorstadtarztes Bode Rahe in
# - 416 -
# Rads Heiratsverbot Tanz oed
# Vorstadtarztes OBERHAND Ei
# ah! Vorstadtarztes Neid Robe
# Ortsbehoerde Avis Tand zart
# bevorstaende Radi Tosh zart
# - 421 -
# Hore stoerabstand Diva Terz
# bah! Stadtverordnete Rosiza
# Oih! Stadtverordnete Bazars
# hoi! Stadtverordnete Bazars
# Vorstadtarztes Robe Eid nah
# - 426 -
# Startverbote Sandoz Rahe ID
# rast Ortsbehoerde Diva Tanz
# von Zar Stadtbehoerde Trias
# zarter Bastardsoehne Tod IV
# verdrahtetest ABS Zoo Rad in
# - 431 -
# rabs! Vorstaedterin zaeh Tod
# travestierte Sandoz Bad roh
# travestieret Sandoz Bad roh
# stoerabstand Vader Zote ihr
# davorsitzende Abhaert Rots
# - 436 -
# bahre Vorstadtarztes Dione
# tanz Heiratsverbot Dose Rad
# aha! ratsvorsitzende Bordte
# aha! Ortsvorsitzende Betrad
# tanz verbohrtestes Radio da
# - 441 -
# Startverbote Said zaeh nord
# verdrahtetest Sanzio darob
# ah! ratsvorsitzende Badeort
# Stabsaerzten Viardot drohe
# sonderrabatt Dahores Vietz
# - 446 -
# addressierte Vortanz Botha
# stoerabstand Rade Roth Vize
# ah! Startverbots Android Zee
# ah! Restverstand Tribade Zoo
# stoerabstand Dorrte zaeh IV
# - 451 -
# stoerabstand Dorret zaeh IV
# Vatis Strohbaender Zote Rad
# Dr.e.h. stationsarzt brav OEde
# Ortsbehoerde Riva Tand Satz
# Ortsbehoerde RAND Vati Satz
# - 456 -
# abstrahiertes Rotz Vand oed
# Rads Stadtreviere Boot Zahn
# stoerabstand zeter Diva roh
# stoerabstand Reetz Diva roh
# Irans verdrahtetest Bad Zoo
# - 461 -
# hervortraete Dosis Tanz Bad
# Startverbots Zahne Dora die
# Startverbote Zahns Dora die
# Restverstand Booth Zara die
# Satze Strohbaender Viardot
# - 466 -
# eratosthenes Viardot Rad z.B.
# adsorbiertest rave Zahn Tod
# Heiratsverbot RAND Satz oed
# aah! verdorbenstes Trotz Ida
# Zar Startverbots Diode Ahne
# - 471 -
# Vorstaedterin Raabs Zeh Tod
# Ortsbehoerde Strada Tanz IV
# ahoi! Vorstadtarztes erbend
# abstrahierend vors zeta Tod
# abstrahiertes Veda Zorn Tod
# - 476 -
# abstrahiertes Vade Zorn Tod
# verbitterndes Hora Saaz Tod
# abstrahierend AEtz vors Tod
# stoerabstand vorziehet ARD
# Deos Startverbote Radi Zahn
# - 481 -
# Zars Ortsbehoerde Tand Vati
# Vorstadtarztes Brahe oed in
# Vorstadtarztes Rahe Bon die
# Zeitabstandes Revd. Hora rot
# Stadtbehoerde Rotz naiv Ras
# - 486 -
# Zars Heiratsverbot Tand oed
# Dr. Zeitabstaende Thora vors
# verdrahtetest Raban DIS Zoo
# Habite Restverstand Zoo Rad
# davorsitzende Rahe Tabs rot
# - 491 -
# Staatsverbande Zier roh Tod
# Staatsverbande Reiz roh Tod
# stoerabstand zehrte Ivo Rad
# stoerabstand Zehret Ivo Rad
# Strohbaender Vista zart oed
# - 496 -
# Verstoertheit Sandoz Brada
# davorsitzende Trabes Thora
# Startverbote Anzieh DOS Rad
# Dr.e.h. Stationsaerzte Bad vor
# verbohrtestes Radio Tanz da

Der Trailminister empfiehlt:
Fahren auf den Erdgräben um Roetgen auf straff oder ungefederten muskelbetriebenen Fahrzeugen kann die Nutzung von batteriebetriebenen Handmassagegeräten suggerieren...


----------



## supasini (24. April 2008)

den Spruch solltest du wieder löschen, völlig überflüssig!


----------



## supasini (25. April 2008)

ein wenig...


----------



## Conzi (25. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen & Grüezi!

Natürlich gehe ich noch heimlich biken ;-) 
Eure Vorschläge sind auch insgesamt sehr verlockend, _aber_....

Samstag kann ich leider nicht - da ist um 16:00 Uhr Streckenbesichtigung in Schleiden (Cross-Duathlon). Am Sonntag wollte ich u.U. nach Essen eiern und dort die Mountytour (CTF) mitfahren. Das entscheidet sich aber erst Sonntag morgen, wenn ich einschätzen kann, wie sehr mich die Beschädigungen der samstagabendlichen Feierlichkeiten bremsen (oder eben auch nicht). Und nebenbei: Ohne "Dämpf-Dämpf" ist es rund um Röttschen wirklich etwas "hart" ;-)

Schöne Grüße aus Bonn
Conzi


----------



## MasifCentralier (25. April 2008)

@Energy
Was ist dieses ewige Aufgeliste?


----------



## v3lo (27. April 2008)

Hallo Martin gibts du mir bitte bescheid wenn ich die Bilder auf deiner
Homepage runterladen kann. und vorallem wo da! (=

lg Fabian


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Mai 2008)

Waren die Öskerchener heute in meinem Revier ? ( Kommern )


----------



## Conzi (6. Mai 2008)

Hi Schraeg,

ich nicht ;-) Wieso denn? 
Haben _wir_ uns nicht benommen?

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Mai 2008)

hehe ne alles im lack, hatte nur ne gruppe MTBler durch Kommern fahren sehen und dachte könnte vielleicht einer von euch hier gewesen sein !


----------



## supasini (6. Mai 2008)

Hi Schraeg,
wenn, dann bitte "Ööskerchener" mit doppel-öö 
- wir waren's auch nicht, ich war in La France, die Jungs vom Verein entweder bei der RTF helfen oder beim Rennen...

aber ma was anderes: wer hat heute abend Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde ab EU? Start irgendwann zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr? Rückkehr spätestens 20.30?


----------



## N!GHTRUSHER (13. Mai 2008)

Hey Leute,

Ihr habt ja sicher schon von den Erweiterungsplänen des Phantasialandes gehört. Die wollen 32ha. Bäume fällen und sich dort breit machen. Das sind ca. 50.000 Bäume die da gerodet werden sollen. Das Naturschutzgebiet dort, wäre damit vernichtet. Genaueres findet ihr auf der Website der Bürgerinitiative gegen die Erweiterung des Phantasialandes. http://www.bi-50tausendbaeume.de

Hier könnt ihr euch die Unterschriftenliste zum Ausdrucken runterladen: http://www.bi-50tausendbaeume.de/PDF/Unterschriftenliste.pdf

Die Unterschriftenliste bitte bis spätestens *27.05.08* an die Bürgerinitiative schicken, damit sie rechtzeitig vor der großen Entscheidung am* 13.06.08*, eingereicht werden kann.

Also gebt Gas Leute, damit der Wald hier oben gerettet wird.


----------



## supasini (16. Mai 2008)

jemand heute abend Lust auf ein kleines und eher gemütliches Seniorentöurchen?


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Mai 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> jemand heute abend Lust auf ein kleines und eher gemütliches Seniorentöurchen?



Ja. Sebastian ab 5:00


----------



## supasini (26. Mai 2008)

so, hier die schon einigen mündich angekündigte kleine Trailrunde um Euskirchen (als traditionelle supasini-Geburtstagstour, dieses Jahr Samstag, 21.6.): http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6509

[size=+2]*Euskirchener Trailmassaker Vol. 2[/size]*

[size=+1]*mehr Trails - mehr Höhenmeter - weniger Sinn[/size]*

meine diesjährige Geburtstagstour wird wieder über die Trails rund um Euskirchen führen (Bericht vom letzten Jahr: http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/Aktuelles/BOT_-_Rund_um_EU/bot_-_rund_um_eu.html)
Die Strecke ist etwas überarbeitet und wird mehr, mehr, mehr bieten.

Streckenführung vom letzten Jahr sah so aus:






Es werde Trails ohne Ende geboten, halt alles, was die Wälder hergeben. Fahrtechnik schadet nix, Kondition ist unbedingt erforderlich!
Abkürzungsmöglichkeiten sind massig vorhanden, aber ich hätte gerne dieses Jahr eine höhere Finisher-Quote (2007: 11 von 18)

Auf der Tour wird es vermutlich eine kleine Einkehr geben oder es wird eine Verpflegungstation eingebaut, Verhandlungen laufen noch.

Strecke: min. 80 km
Höhenmeter: min 1500

Im Anschluss dann lustiges Beisammensein mit Bier und Grill: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6510

Anmelden, aber zackisch!

(kann mir jemand erklären, was ich bei den vB-Codes falsch mache? - hier werden sie schön angezeigt, nicht aber beim LMB!)


----------



## supasini (27. Mai 2008)

Prima Leute,
das läuft ja dieses Jahr deutlich besser mit den Anmeldungen! 
ich muss mal überlegen, wann ich das Teil verstecke oder Co-Guides engagieren muss


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo Sini,
hier mal zwei Hinweise, hab auf der Feierabendrunde gestern nochmal ein paar Trails abgescheckt:

- Trail am Golfplatz Burg Zievel kannst du momentan knicken, der ist durch Waldarbeiten auf Autobahnmaße angeschwollen

- Trail von Mechernich Nord an der Barbarakapelle hinüber zum Grießberg ist momentan nur was für Leute die auf Schmerzen stehen. Der ist total mit Dornen und Brennesseln zugewuchert.

Nur so als Tip. Vielleicht klinke ich mich ja auch noch für euer ründchen ein. So als "Kennenlern-Tour" quasi !

Gruß vom Außenposten Kommern


----------



## supasini (4. Juni 2008)

danke für die Hinweise, fänd's schön, wenn du badei wärst!
ja, ist zur Zeit ein Kreuz. Das obere Stück vom Ameisentrail ist vollständig unfahrbar - und wenn es wieder fahrbar ist erstmal kein Trail mehr (wobei es sich dann anbieten würde, dort mal mit Schaufeln und Säge hinzugehen und ein paar kleine Sprünge zu basteln )
Im Billiger Wald sind teilweise auch fast Trial-Qualitäten gefragt, soviel Zeuch liegt da rum, der Einstieg zum Trail vom Parkplatz an der Hahnenberger Straße runter zum Kloster Schweinheim ist von ner umgekippten Konifere dichtgemacht - und ich hab noch nicht alle Trails gecheckt!
Außerdem ist die Dirtline in der Schavener Heide von der Bundeswehr umgegraben und gepltättet worden, die ich dieses Jahr eigentlich einbauen wollte 
aber wir fahren trotzdem und tragen dann eben ein bisschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Juni 2008)

...... wenns öl weiter so steigt bleibt hier bald kein wald verschont !  

das mit dem ameisntrail ist wirklich ärgerlich, das war immern ein schöner grund zu feierabend bis da hinten rüber zu kacheln !

ist eigentlichjemand hier dabei ? Link


----------



## supasini (4. Juni 2008)

so, der Conzi ist ja auch dabei, supa! hatte dich chon schmerzlich vermisst. aber was ist mit der after-show-party?  da hast du vergessen draufzuklicken 
und was ist mit Brumsel? keine Lust?


----------



## katerpoldi (4. Juni 2008)

hier weitere trailnews (stand:4.6.) :
der trail zwischen wachendorf und lessenich ist auch nicht mehr das, was er mal war:
ein fetter baum liegt im weg, die "brücken" über die matschrinnen sind weg. 


gruß
alex


----------



## supasini (5. Juni 2008)

ja, der scheint absichtlich unfahrbar gemacht worden zu sein, den Baum hatte ich schon mal weggeräumt (vor ca. 4 Wochen) da war das noch mit Handkraft zu machen.


----------



## Conzi (5. Juni 2008)

Grüezi!

Ich war ein paar Tage in Urlaub (Expeditionsbericht aus Leogang) und hatte vorher ziemlich viel Arbeit auf der Arbeit. Kommt vor. Aber jetzt tauche ich so nach und nach wieder in das Leben 'RuE' ein.

Die After-Tour-Party habe ich nicht vergesen; ich kann leider nicht bleiben  Ich muss 'familiären Verpflichtungen' nachkommen. Für ein zwei 'unangemeldete' Bierchen schaue ich aber auf jeden Fall mal rein.

Heike mag sich noch nicht festlegen, da sie a) die Kombination 85km/1500hm schreckt, sie b) nicht so viel Spass an Trails hat, das c) 'unser' Pferd z.Zt. schwer krank ist, d) sie niemanden bremsen will, usw, usw.... Hat also nix mit Dir persönlich zu tun  
Fährt Cepaea auch mit?

Das 'umgefallene Bäume'-Problem könnten wir mal mit 'Nacht-und-Nebel-Fichtenmopped-Aktionen' angehen. 
Ich hätte sowas im Keller. Und Sturmhauben gibt's bei 'Hein Gericke'  

@schraeg: Wenn's Wetter passt, dann bin ich da dabei. Und wenn das Pferd wieder etwas gesünder ist, dann auch Heike. Wird also kurzfristig entschieden.

BTW: Fährt irgendwer von RuE am 14.06. nach Willingen?

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Juni 2008)

So, hab mich mal eingetragen. Hoffe ich mach euch nciht den Schnitt kaputt ! Ihr könntet mich allerdings gut irgendwo vorm Billiger Wald einsammeln dann brauch ich von Kommern nicht nach EU-Ctiy rein zu fahrn.

Mal sehn in wie weit sich unsere Trailkenntnisse so decken ! Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (7. Juni 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> BTW: Fährt irgendwer von RuE am 14.06. nach Willingen?
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Conzi



Bisher auf jeden Fall Fabi und ich. WEnn sich sonst keiner meldest können wir dich ja mitnehmen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Juni 2008)

Sorry Jungs musste mich wieder abmelden,
haben kurzfristig noch zum 21. Urlaub in Ösiland gebucht.
Vielleicht ein ander mal ...... oder ich stell demnächst mal ne best of rund um kommern ein !


----------



## Conzi (16. Juni 2008)

Hi Supasini!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 
 

Schöne Grüße und bis später

Brumsel und Conzi


----------



## supasini (16. Juni 2008)

Danke!
Die Tour nimmt langsam Formen an, hab gestern mit meinem kleinen Bruda ein bisschen Trails gebaut und gepflegt, wird noch was Arbeit diese Woche, sollte aber klappen.
Die Verpflegungsstation wird es auch geben - lasst euch überraschen! 

p.s.: und ich hab ichn angefixxt: nachdem er auf meinem Liteville gefahren ist hat er erst massive "Haben-Woll-Gedanken" entwickelt und dann versucht, mir damit wegzufahren...


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Martin,

auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Das Du und Dein Liteville ein laaanges Leben genießen dürfen 

Bis Samstag.


----------



## bibi1952 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo Martin,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
lass es dir gut schmecken.




VG Werner


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Martin.

Geknuddelt wirst du dann am Samstag.


----------



## supasini (16. Juni 2008)

aba nich zu feste!


----------



## MasifCentralier (16. Juni 2008)

Auch von der Tomburg alles Gute.


----------



## Enrgy (16. Juni 2008)

Ohh, Herr SuperPlus Sini wird 34.... 
Ne hätzliche Jlöckwonsch och vun dr schääl Sick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (20. Juni 2008)

So Tour für morgen steht.
Egal, ob es regnet, wir fahren!!!
es gibt diverse Möglichkeiten, die Strecke an die Witterungsbedingungen anzupassen, fast alles ist aber auch nass kein Prob, und es soll ja nur mrgends noch eine gewisse Schauerwahrscheinlichkeit geben.
Conzi: kann ich dir heute abend den Track schicken, so dass du evtl. ne Zeit lang backguiden kannst (der Kater würde dich dabei unterstützen)?
arbeitest du mit Fugawi? dann würd ich ihn in diesem Format schicken, ist für mich am einfachsten.


----------



## Conzi (20. Juni 2008)

Es regnet morgen nicht. Basta 

Selbstverständlich mache ich den Backguide (wenn mit wer sagt, was man dabei tun muss ) - bei meinem aktuellen Trainingszustand ist eh zu erwarten, daß ich das (Fahrer-) Feld von hinten sehe. 

Kann Fugawi GPX? Wäre mir lieber. Oder wenn's sein muß, dann auch Fugawi-Format. Mit GPS-Babel kann man ja so gut wie alles konvertieren. 

Morgen früh gehe ich extra für die Tour noch zum Frisör...


----------



## on any sunday (20. Juni 2008)

Ich werde mich morgen auch vortrefflich als Backguide eignen, schick mir das Teil, egal ob Fugawi, GPX oder CDU.


----------



## supasini (20. Juni 2008)

so männers an den geräten: hier die Tracks, werden mit geringen Abweichungen vermutlich so gefahren, Garmin sagt: 90 km und 1700 hm...
ich bitte um eine kurze Rückmeldung, ob das so funzt!


----------



## Conzi (20. Juni 2008)

Hi supasini!

Bei mir klappt's wunderbar. Weil ich aber so ein kleines GPS hab muss ich den Track auf 500 Punkte runterrechnen. Ist aber kein Problem - den Großteil der Strecke kenne ich ;-)

Bis morgen!


----------



## supasini (20. Juni 2008)

eh- hab doch extra den track geteilt, damit es nur jeweils 500p sind?!


----------



## Conzi (21. Juni 2008)

Grüezi!
Hab ich schon gesehen, aber das Foretrex kann nur 125 Punkte in einer Route - und da ich lieber nach 'Pfeilen' fahre habe ich Deine Tracks nicht ins ActiveLog geladen sondern in vier Routen a 125 Punkte aufgeteilt...


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2008)

so, Touren sind geschafft:
Trailmassaker 90 km/1500 Hm (oder so - muss ich noch genau gucken), 6 St. Fahrzeit, von 17 Startern 7 Finisher.
Grillmassaker mit integriertem Fußballgucken: von allen Teilnehmern erfolreich abgeschlossen.
mehr morgen - Conzi: schick mir mal deine Bidler für den Bericht!


----------



## Conzi (22. Juni 2008)

Meinst Du diese Bidler? 




Aber mal im Ernst: Geile Tour, nette Leute - perfekte Vorbereitung und köstliches Catering! Bin nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fal wieder dabei ;-) Bei mir waren's am Ende 82km mit ~1300hm (Auswertung steht noch aus.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (22. Juni 2008)

Ja wo bleibt denn der Bericht? Du wirst doch wohl bei dem schönen Wetter nicht draußen sein?! 

Wie sah eigentlich bei Euch die Zeckenbilanz aus? Ich hatte zwei! Das sind genausoviele wie Jörgs Pannen!


----------



## katerpoldi (22. Juni 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Ja wo bleibt denn der Bericht? Du wirst doch wohl bei dem schönen Wetter nicht draußen sein?!
> 
> Wie sah eigentlich bei Euch die Zeckenbilanz aus? Ich hatte zwei! Das sind genausoviele wie Jörgs Pannen!



ich kann mit einer zecke dienen aber inzwischen bin ich ja profi im zeckenentfernen
ich weiß auch nicht, was herr supasini wieder macht - wahrscheinlich schon das nächste trailgedöhns erforschen
war jedenfalls ne super sache gestern inkl. sportlerkuchen


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2008)

*21.06.2008 - Die Geburtstagstour 08*
*Euskirchener Trailmassaker*

Wie letztes Jahr wieder im LMB ausgeschrieben hatten sich 16 Mitfahrer angemeldet, Blitzfitz sagte zwei Tage vorher ab, Kieverjonny war dann am Samstag morgen der erste der ursprÃ¼nglich vier angemeldeten Liteviller, der ausstieg.
Bacchus22 (Fahrrad: Liteville) verzichtete auf die Abmeldung im Forum, so dass wir warteten und warteten und schlieÃlich noch alle Wege zum Bahnhof abklapperten, um ihn zu finden. SpÃ¤t in der Nacht war dann eine Mail von ihm da, dass er nicht mitfÃ¤hrt, weil er seit Tagen krank ist, seine RÃ¤der nicht einsatzbereit sind etc. ...







So starteten also folgende 17 Mountainbiker gut gelaunt:








Thomas und sRogge ......................................................... Conzi, katerpoldi, sinux








v3lo, littlesini, Andi  .......................................................  âDer Teamchefâ on any sunday 








Lovely Rider - der die Tour durchgefahren ist, dabei aber von Lessenich mit dem Rad angereist! Macht 130 km...   
....................................................................................GrÃ¼ner Frosch, masifCentralier, Pardus








Eifel-Litti ................................................................................. DIE Handlampe








Futzy ................................................................ und der Guide: supasini

Es war eine merk- und denkwÃ¼rdige Tour: es wurden ausschlieÃlich breite ForststraÃen und markierte Wege befahren:









Die Gesichter waren stets entspannt und strahlten pure Freude aus:









Das Chakra wurde geerdet:






und es wurden den GÃ¶ttern der feuchten Wiese gehuldigt:






ganz merkwÃ¼rdig, das Ganze!


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2008)

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft: 
*was haben wir gemacht?*






Gefahren sind wir zunÃ¤chst durch den Billiger Wald, dann die schÃ¶nen Trails im Kreuzweingartener Wald, am RÃ¶merkanal entlang, die Stufenabfahrt vom Sportplatz runter: 






(on any sunday in der Abfahrt vom Kreuzweingartener Sportplatz nach Kreuzweingarten)

obligatorisch die Hardtwald-Trails: zunÃ¤chst die Kurve am Kreuz, die Henning mit gnadenloser und unverschÃ¤mter LÃ¤ssigkeit durch Umsetzen bergauf fÃ¤hrt, aber auch die Brachial-HÃ¼pf-Technik ist erfolgreich:

(edith sagt: man beachte massivCentralier, der hier in Action auf mehrener Bildern zu sehen ist!!!)















Handlampe, sRogge und v3lo (beinahe) "durchfahrenâ die Kurve.

und: gesehen? er hat sich bewegt!

Nun folgt ein Riesen-SpaÃ: SchÃ¼tzengrÃ¤ben- und Pastors-Weiherchen-Trails, dann ÃberfÃ¼hrungsetappe an die Steinbach:






Ãber den Silberberg und eine ehemals steinige Abfahrt (âWas fÃ¼r ne Schei$$e - ich dachte wir sind auf ner Trail-Tour?!â) fahren wir den Steinbachtrail von oben an, dann mehr oder weniger sinnfreies Auf-und-Ab im Arloffer Wald. Dort legt es dummerweise Eifel-Litti durch einen Stock in den Speichen. AuÃerdem machen ihm massive WadenkrÃ¤mpfe zu schaffen. Sein AbstÃ¼tzen an einem Baum motiviert uns zum BÃ¤ume-Knutschen (s.o.) Der schÃ¶nste Trail der Region, der Ameisentrail, ist durch HolzrÃ¼ckarbeiten zerstÃ¶rt, den oberen Teil haben sRogge und ich letzte Woche wieder fahrbar gemacht, aber Flow ist was anderes. Der Mittelteil ist unfahrbar und wird von uns umfahren.
Dann wieder ÃberfÃ¼hrung zum nÃ¤chsten Trailkonzentrat durch die Felder bei Iversheim.

Diese Auffahrt ist zu viel fÃ¼r Eifel-Littis Waden und er macht sich auf den Heimweg - womit die Liteville-Quote auf 1 angelangt ist 

In Iversheim verlÃ¤sst uns littlesini, der noch schulische Verpflichtungen hat (Klassengrillen).
Die Trails hinter Wachendorf habe ich letzte Woche mit sinux fahrbar gemacht, jetzt nur noch schnell zu den Katzensteinen zur Verpflegungsstation. Aber statt der Normalroute nehmen wir die Abfahrt am alten Steinbruch, die zwei leckere SchlÃ¼sselstellen beinhaltet, die auch von vielen gemeistert werden:





mit Zuschauern, hier kommt die Steilheit ganz gut rÃ¼ber...








Pardus und .................... Lovely Rider in der ersten SchlÃ¼sselstelle.

Das war einfach, aber jetzt kommt die zweite SchlÃ¼sselstelle: sieht einfach aus, vor allem, wenn Henning sie geschmeidig vormacht, ist auch fahrbar, aber der Kopf macht an der Stufe sehr gerne und effektiv vollstÃ¤ndig zu:









Einige fahren (der Herr auf dem zweiten Bild mutig und ohne Verstand zÃ¼gig rein, was dann folgt: s.u.):








GrÃ¼ner Frosch ................................................... supasini

andere gucken erstmal und lassenâs lieber







Pardus ................................................... katerpoldi

viele schieben dann doch, 
manche fahren wieder besser Vernunft 















Handlampe und supasini... beim zweiten Versuch haben wirâs aber geschafft 

An den Katzensteinen steht cepaea und hat auf einem Tapeziertische ala CTF Bananen, Eierwaffeln, Apfelsaft+ Sprudel sowie ein bisschen Kuchen, den ich gestern abend noch gebacken hatte, aufgebaut. 






Das war nach der bisherigen Fahrzeit und -strecke auch nÃ¶tig. Hinter den Katzensteinen dezimiert sich die Gruppe weiter, es verlassen uns v3lo, Futzy, GrÃ¼ner Frosch und Pardus.

Nochmal rauf und runter, nach Mechernich, zum Altus-Knipp. Auf dem Weg dorthin steht auf der Wiese ein riesiger Cannondale-Truck. Neugierig fahren wir dort hin und erfahren, dass es sich um eine Testaktion eines ZÃ¼lpicher Radladens handelt und dass wir auf Seite gehen sollen, dasich Radfahrer auf einer âgezeitetenâ Runde befinden  








Thomas auf dem Weg zum Altus-Knipp ................................ und oben.

Abfahrt durch die Rinne, Ã¼ber die Nordic-Walking-Strecke zum See - wir verabschieden katerpoldi. Dann rund ums Freilichtmuseum, auch der Felsentrail nach Eicks war schon mal schÃ¶ner, in der Falllinie wieder hoch am MÃ¼hlensee (Thomas: âund ich hatte gedacht, dass sei ein Witz gewesen, dass wir hier gleich hochfahren!â Martin: âIch mache keine Witze!â)

Da uns am MÃ¼hlensee sinux, Andi und der Fotograf und Super-Backguide Ã¼ber lange Strecken Conzi verlassen haben gibtâs ab jetzt fast keine Bilder mehr.

Die Trails zurÃ¼ck zur Barbara-Kapelle sind ein "kleines bisschen" dornig, alle Schienbeine sind voller Schnitt- und Kratzwunden. Da machen sich dann die zwischen den Dornen wachsenden Brennesseln gut als Abrundung des Schmerzes. So erklÃ¤rt sich auch das merkwÃ¼rdige letzte Photo des obigen Beitrags!

In der Schavener Heide fahren wir noch ein paar Runden um auch hier die Trails auszupressen, die Dirtline macht Lust auf mehr, aber der Grill ruft lauter und lauter. An der Burg Veynau beschlieÃen wir, dass es reicht und fahren durchs Veybachtal zurÃ¼ck. Innerorts fang ich noch nen Sknakebite und muss meinen Schlauch wechseln, um 10 nach sieben sind wir zu Hause.

Der zweite Teil der Veranstaltung besteht dann aus viel Erdinger alkoholfrei, Grillzeuch etc., massig dummen SprÃ¼chen und sehr angenehmem FuÃballgucken ohne Ersatztrainer (Russland schlÃ¤gt die Niederlande mit 3:1 n.V.)

*Fazit...*
90 km, 1650 Hm, 6 Stunden reine Fahrzeit, 15er Schnitt, keine Pannen bis nach Euskirchen hinein - und dann fang ich mir den kleinsten Snakebite meines Bikerlebens an âner innerstÃ¤dtischen Treppe ein
Start mit 17, Ankunft zu siebt.

*...echte QualitÃ¤tstour*

mehr km
mehr Hm
lÃ¤ngere Fahrzeit
mehr zu Essen
mehr zu Trinken
mehr Matsch
und der Guide hatte die meisten Pannen. (also: Team-Tomburg-QualitÃ¤t )
nÃ¤chstes Jahr dann âweniger, weniger, wenigerâ?

*Credits*

Ich habe fÃ¼r den tollen Tag vielen zu danken: allen, die mitgefahren sind, aber vor allem 

Conzi: dem Backguide und Fotografen,
sinux: Explore-Helfer, Trailbauer und die erste halbe Stunde Tempo-niedrig-Halter
sRogge: Explore-Helfer und TrailrÃ¤umer
cepaea: trotz starker ErkÃ¤ltung hat sie das Catering an den Katzensteinen Ã¼bernommen

DANKE!

Den kompletten Bericht mit noch ein bisschen mehr Bildern gibt es auch auf meiner Homepage unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/Aktuelles/mehr__mehr__mehr___/mehr__mehr__mehr___.html


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Juni 2008)

Hi MArtin,
Ich kann bis auf die Vorstellungsfotos keine sehen.


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2008)

ist da jemand ungeduldig?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ja nie in action zu sehen


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2008)

Narziss!

aber ich will ja nicht so sein:

der massive in der Schlüsselstelle 1:





looking for adventure...





...und ganz kurz vorm Einschlag am Baum 





biddä!

p.s.: ich werde nicht von jedem alle Bilder hier hochladen, es reicht jetzt: der Sonntag is rum und ich hab nur den Bericht geschrieben...

p.p.s.: war kein echter Einschlag, den haben Handlampe, sRogge und ich hinbekommen, aber durchgefahren ist der mC. die Stelle auch nicht, egal, was er hinterher erzählt hat...


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Juni 2008)

Ich mag Blumen


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Juni 2008)

Hi Martin,

danke für die Mühe und den tollen Bericht Das ist so nicht selbstverständlich

Das nächste mal fahre ich wieder wie beim ersten mal die volle Tour mit. Diesesmal ist halt ein Geburtsag meiner Tochter mit 8 Freundinnen dazwischengekommen, die schon mit großem Hunger auf den Grillmeister warteten.

Bis demnächst mal an der Ahr.


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. Juni 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> P.p.s.: War Kein Echter Einschlag, Den Haben Handlampe, Srogge Und Ich Hinbekommen, Aber Durchgefahren Ist Der Mc. Die Stelle Auch Nicht, Egal, Was Er Hinterher Erzählt Hat...



:d


----------



## Handlampe (22. Juni 2008)

Ich habe auch zu danken:

 Dem SUPASINI​
Ein grandioser Tag.
Tolle Tour in gewohnt bester (Trail)qualität.
Beste Versorgung während der Tour. Ich glaube, das war eine Premiere bei einer IBC-Tour
Viel Spass mit vielen tollen Mitbikern auf der Tour und eine tolle Afterbikeparty von Familie Sini inc. Fußballrudelkucken.
Nicht zu vergessen natürlich der feine Bericht.


Martin, du solltest öfter im Jahr Geburtstag haben.

Gruß von der schnorrenden Lampe.


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Blumen, aber ich komm dann demnähx auch wieder bei dir vorbei 
Da war am 1.7. doch was? kann mich nur gerade nicht ganz sicher erinnern, muss ich nochma gucken...


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Da war am 1.7. doch was?...



Da wäre dann wohl eine 40 Berge/40 Täler-Tour fällig, oder vielleicht auch nur eine 40km-Tour. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, daß dann locker 40 Mitfahrer aufkreuzen...


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2008)

apropos aufkreuzen: wo warst du gestern? das Seniorenteam war ansonsten vollständig am Start (und hat fast vollständig gefinished (50%))


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> apropos aufkreuzen: wo warst du gestern?


...im Sommerloch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (22. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir eine Lobhudelei an die Familich Supasini für ihren unermüdlichen Einsatz, auch Ortsfremden die grüne Hölle der eifrigen Hügel zu zeigen. Dank des feinen Wetters, der Eingeborenen in allen Altersklassen und den zugereisten Mitradlern ein Hochlicht in der Reihe der diesjährigen Bergradtouren. 

Das Kreuz oberhalb von Meckernicht ist mir schon immer auf den Fahrten ins Eifelland aufgefallen und nun bin ich sogar gezeitet hingekommen, Sachen gibts. Auch die Pfade rund ums freilichtige Kommern waren Neuland für mich. 

Vielleicht finden der Herr Supasini und der Rest der Senioren mal die Zeit zu einem Gegenbesuch auf die Trails des Bergischen Landes. Müssen ja nicht unbedingt 90 km werden. Und dabei bestände sogar die Hoffnung, das auch die Enerschi mit uns wäre. Apropo Enerschi, hätte nicht gedacht das ich nach längerer Radabstinenz so relativ locker durch die Eifel cruisen würde. 

Grüsse an die Familich Supasini

Mischael


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juni 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Apropo Enerschi, hätte nicht gedacht das ich nach längerer Radabstinenz so relativ locker durch die Eifel cruisen würde.



...du wiegst auch 30kg weniger als ich...

Genug der fadenscheinigen Ausreden, 90km mit weit über 1000Hm sind mir definitiv zuviel, auch in besseren (Gewichts)zeiten.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Juni 2008)

Valsch ferstanden, ich war nur etwas perplex, das meine Energie bzw. Kondition nach wochenlanger Abstinenz  bzw. anderer Aktivitäten 







nicht sonderlich gelitten hatte. War nicht auf gewichtige, ältere Senioren gemünzt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Juni 2008)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Valsch ferstanden, ich war nur etwas perplex, das meine Energie bzw. Kondition nach wochenlanger Abstinenz  bzw. anderer Aktivitäten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, am Katzenstein wäre das der bessere Untersatz gewesen, da hätte man ja die Gescheiterten zwecks Übungswiederholung raufziehen können.


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Juni 2008)

So ne geile Tour am Samstag und ich war nicht mit dabei!


----------



## v3lo (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo Conzi ist es vielleicht möglich das du mir mal alle Bilder per Email schickst?

[email protected]


----------



## supasini (24. Juni 2008)

Hi Fabi, hab vom Conzi ne CD, kannst du haben.
meine Bilder natürlich auch... übermorgen?


----------



## sinux (25. Juni 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Meinst Du diese Bidler?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mein lieber Conzi,
hätte ich geahnt, dass Du so unverfroren bist und dieses bescheuerte Bild hier einstellst.....dann hätt' ich mal so richtig bescheuert geguckt !!!

Aber auch von meiner Seite: War ne geile Tour am Samstag und gemeinsam radeln bedarf einer dirngenden Wiederholung.

cu
sinux


----------



## supasini (25. Juni 2008)

och sinux,
für deine Verhältnisse siehst du da doch richtisch gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. Juli 2008)

So, übermorgen geht's in die Alpen, und ich habe es endlich geschafft, den AlpenX-Bericht vom letzten Jahr fertig zu machen. Bericht ist hier zu finden:
http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/AlpenX/TransAlp_2007/transalp_2007.html

Appetizer:





(Auf dem Bild fährt der littlesini )


----------



## Günni69 (9. Juli 2008)

Toller Bericht und noch schönere Bilder (bei Tag 5 werden leider ein paar nicht angezeigt  ). 
Na dann viel Spaß und hoffentlich besseres Wetter bei der kommenden Tour.


----------



## supasini (9. Juli 2008)

he, das Wetter war bis auf den letzten Tag völlig in Ordnung!
Bilder sind neu hochgeladen, bei mir funzt es jetzt.

Der Wetterbericht für das Oberengadin ab Sonntag sieht echt Sche$$e aus...


----------



## on any sunday (10. Juli 2008)

Wat erwartest du? Erst verabschiedet sich dein Laufrad, dann das GPS  und jetzt hats auch noch schlechtes Wetter. Und mitten auf dem Silvaplanasee bricht dann noch der Mast vom Surfbrett.  Das Wetter in den Alpen wird übrigens erst in 10 Tagen gut, wenn ich die Gegend um den Gardasee und die Westalpen 2 Wochen lang mit der gelben Gefahr unsicher mache.  

Schöne Ferien, ach nee, du hast ja nur unterichtsfreie Zeit!


----------



## supasini (11. Juli 2008)

jut, dat dem herrn sonntag nix entgeht!
wenigstenz einer, der auf mich aufpasst und mich versteht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo Männer,

mir is da gestern auf dem Trail was passiert. Weiss einer wo ich im Raum EU ein Schaltauge für mein Ghost HTX 7500 herbekomme ??

Hab keine Lust schon wieder nach Ahrweiler zu düsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. August 2008)

so, zurÃ¼ck aus den Alpen, vier Wochen sind echt lang, schÃ¶ne Touren gemacht, auch viel gewandert.
Jetzt geht's hier wieder los - und wir mÃ¼ssen ein neues Stereo einreiten gehen. Traditionell ja im Ahrtal, vielleicht macht ein Berufenerer hier mal nen Terminvorschlag?!
Ansonsten finden ja wichtige Dinge in KÃ¼rze hier in der Region statt: 
So, 17.8.: Einmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte!"
So, 24.8.: Cross-Duathlon TUS Kreuzweingarten Rheder in Kreuzweingarten am Sportplatz um 13 Uhr (8â¬ Startgeld/Team)
Sa, 6.9.: Vulkanbike Daun
Wer ist bei was badei?!


----------



## MasifCentralier (12. August 2008)

Ich wohl in Daun, aber Hohe Acht ist mir warscheinlich zu früh, außer du willst nach 8 starten, dann fahr ich mit dir. Wieso kaufst du dir ein Stereo, wenn du das beste Fully wo gibt fährst???
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## supasini (12. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> - und wir müssen *ein* neues Stereo einreiten gehen. Traditionell ja im Ahrtal, vielleicht macht *ein Berufenerer* hier mal nen Terminvorschlag?!



wer hat gesagt, dass ich mir ein Stereo gekauft hätte?
genauer lesen!


----------



## katerpoldi (12. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> so, zurück aus den Alpen, vier Wochen sind echt lang, schöne Touren gemacht, auch viel gewandert.
> Jetzt geht's hier wieder los - und wir müssen ein neues Stereo einreiten gehen. Traditionell ja im Ahrtal, vielleicht macht ein Berufenerer hier mal nen Terminvorschlag?!
> Ansonsten finden ja wichtige Dinge in Kürze hier in der Region statt:
> So, 17.8.: Einmal zur Hohen Acht, bitte!"
> ...



also bei 'ner feierabend-runde der alten euskirchener (dazu gehört ja der neue begeisterte stereo-aner (oder wie das heißt)) wäre ich dabei.

in daun bin ich je nach wetter dabei.

bis bald und trainiert immer schön die lesekompetenz
alex


----------



## sinux (12. August 2008)

Zu 'ner lustigen Feierabendrunde mit dem frischgebackenen Stereoiden würd' ich auch nicht "Nee" sagen.
Bleibt nur noch die offene Frage: "Wann?"

Und wer nicht lesen kann tappt weiter im Dunkeln

cu
Jörg


----------



## katerpoldi (12. August 2008)

sinux schrieb:


> Zu 'ner lustigen Feierabendrunde mit dem frischgebackenen Stereoiden würd' ich auch nicht "Nee" sagen.
> Bleibt nur noch die offene Frage: "Wann?"
> 
> Und wer nicht lesen kann tappt weiter im Dunkeln
> ...



donnerstagabend wäre ich dabei 18 uhr??


----------



## sinux (12. August 2008)

DoAbend passt bei mir leider nicht. Ich könnte es morgen einrichten.

Der Jörch


----------



## rockforce (12. August 2008)

in daun wäre  ich wohl dabei !


----------



## supasini (13. August 2008)

Do abend 1800 ab Spielplatz beim Kater (Mitbachaue) ne flotte EU-Runde? bin dabei.


----------



## katerpoldi (13. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Do abend 1800 ab Spielplatz beim Kater (Mitbachaue) ne flotte EU-Runde? bin dabei.



ich auch, wenn auch als bremse
was ist mir, conzi?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (13. August 2008)

So meine Herren, nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:
Bei der hohen Acht muss ich passen. Ich darf nur bis Sieben. Haha! Nein, im Ernst: wir sind in Rheinfelden und daher an diesem WE nicht verfügbar. 
Am 24.08. springe ich als "Proud Member" vom XALPS.DE-MTB-24-Stunden-Rennen-Team am Nürburgring rum. Also auch Fehlanzeige. 
Der Donnerstag würde mir persönlich gut passen, widerstrebt aber meinem aktuellen Vorsatz, endlich mal mein Dach fertig zu kriegen und dann die Brumsel zu heiraten ;-) Euer Verständnis ist mir da sicher sicher, oder? 
Da bleibt nur noch Daun. Und jetzt ratet mal, wer die Startnummern 1463 und 1462 über die Mitteldistanz jagen wird - und das bei JEDEM Wetter....


Schöne Grüße


----------



## sinux (14. August 2008)

Na dann muss ich Euch wohl eine schöne Fahrt wünschen....während ich die Kinder ins Bett bringe 
Ich war gestern Richtung Mechernich/Kommern unterwegs - ein bischen naß von oben aber sehr schön....
Vielleicht klappt's ja am Sonntag oder nächste Woche.

Euch viel Spaß
Jörg


----------



## Tomibeck (14. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich wollte nur mal nachfragen ob eurer Meinung nach die Hoffnung besteht das der Diamant unter den lokalen Trails (mittelfristig) wieder befahrbar sein wird. Mit anderen worten räumen die ihren scheiß da auch wieder weg?


----------



## sinux (14. August 2008)

Tomibeck schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich wollte nur mal nachfragen ob eurer Meinung nach die Hoffnung besteht das der Diamant unter den lokalen Trails (mittelfristig) wieder befahrbar sein wird. Mit anderen worten räumen die ihren scheiß da auch wieder weg?



--> "Diamant unter den lokalen Trails"
Wassendas? Oder ist der Diamant so geheim, dass man öffentlich nicht drüber spricht?

lg
Jörg


----------



## Tomibeck (14. August 2008)

Ich mein natürlich den Ameisentrail. Meiner Meinung nach war er mit seinen 3 Abschnitten der beste und auch abwechlungsreichste Trail.  Technisch vielleicht nicht auf dem schwiriegsten Niveau aber dafür herlich "flowig".

Aber dann kamen die Kettensägen


----------



## supasini (14. August 2008)

der untere Abschnitt war bei meiner letzten Befahrung ok, der mittlere unfahrbar, den oberen haben wir fahrbar gemacht, aber flowig war er nicht (Stand Ende Juni) - ist es wieder schlimmer geworden?


----------



## Tomibeck (14. August 2008)

Naja oben geht schon  geht halt über einige Baumstämme also wenns nass ist  macht das garkeinen spaß. Mitte absolut unfahrbar. Und unten gucken zu fahren hatte ich keinen bock mehr. 

Aber zurrück zu meiner Frage: Wird das  irgendwann mit genommen das Baumzeugs oder lassen die das da jetzt verrotten? Kann doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## supasini (14. August 2008)

wir sind ihn eben gefahrn. der flow ist oben weg, aber spaß macht er trotzdem (auch mit dem Race-Bike, mit AM is natürlich spaßiger). Mitte ist unfahrbar, ein stück nach links (ca. 50-100m,) ersten WEg rechts rein runter ist aber auch ganz nett und flott fahrbar, unten ist dann wie immer.
ob's weggeräumt wird? eigentlich schon, aber wann? k.A.


----------



## Tomibeck (15. August 2008)

Jup kann ich bestätigen. Habs eben auch mit nem Kumpel probierrt aber wie sind auf der Suche nach dem unteren Teil 3 mal dran vorbei gefahren hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (24. August 2008)

jungens,
wie war denn der kreuzweingartener duathlon heute??
grüße von einem enttäuschten fc-fan (live sieht das auch nicht besser aus)


----------



## supasini (25. August 2008)

Sieger! 
(in der AK Ü90) 

im Ernst: mal wieder ne sehr schöne Veranstaltung, persönlichen Rekord auf dem Rad gefahren, ungenaue Vorauswertung anhand der Tachoaufzeichnungen in Kombination mit handgestoppten Zeiten durch cepaea ergibt zumindest nen persönlichen Streckenrekord mit Zeiten zwischen 13:30 und 14:00/Runde, Radschnitt ca. 22,8 km/h.
Über die Teamzeit schweige ich lieber... 

edit: http://www.kreuzweingarten.privat.t-online.de/du08cerg.htm

nochma edit:


----------



## sinux (25. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Sieger!
> (in der AK Ü90)
> 
> im Ernst: mal wieder ne sehr schöne Veranstaltung, persönlichen Rekord auf dem Rad gefahren, ungenaue Vorauswertung anhand der Tachoaufzeichnungen in Kombination mit handgestoppten Zeiten durch cepaea ergibt zumindest nen persönlichen Streckenrekord mit Zeiten zwischen 13:30 und 14:00/Runde, Radschnitt ca. 22,8 km/h.
> ...



guckst du auch hier:
http://www.rundschau-online.de/html/artikel/1218382118758.shtml

Der sinux


----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2008)

Was heißt "Ü90"? Über 90 kg?


----------



## supasini (25. August 2008)

addiertes Alter - wir sind zusammen 98.


----------



## sinux (25. August 2008)

nochma edit:






[/QUOTE]

Sachma - haste die Urkunde selbstgebastelt?
Den Urkundengenerator kannste mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal geben.

Der sinux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (25. August 2008)

Du kannst meinen Läufer nächstes Jahr haben, dann kriegst du auch so ne schöne Urkunde!


----------



## sinux (25. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Du kannst meinen Läufer nächstes Jahr haben, dann kriegst du auch so ne schöne Urkunde!



nee... ich schaff nicht die Ü90 

Der sinux


----------



## supasini (25. August 2008)

könnte man ja zur Not auch als Gewichtsklasse einführen 

oder meintest du das? dann schaffst du eher nicht die U100 















natürlich incl. Rad


----------



## katerpoldi (25. August 2008)

sinux schrieb:


> nochma edit:



Sachma - haste die Urkunde selbstgebastelt?
Den Urkundengenerator kannste mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal geben.

Der sinux[/QUOTE]

was hat heinrich denn nun für nen km-schnitt hingelegt? wenn es ja nicht am superleichten rad und an dem tier auf dem rad lag, dann ...


----------



## supasini (25. August 2008)

angefangen hat er mit "knapp" über 5...


----------



## supasini (25. August 2008)

Mittwoch 17.00-19.30 CC-Training, Start vor meiner Haustür.

die Vereinsjugend ist wohl (überwiegend) nicht dabei - also auch für alte Herren & lahme Säcke interessant!


----------



## katerpoldi (26. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Mittwoch 17.00-19.30 CC-Training, Start vor meiner Haustür.
> 
> die Vereinsjugend ist wohl (überwiegend) nicht dabei - also auch für alte Herren & lahme Säcke interessant!



der lahme kater wäre wohl dabei. fahrt ihr zufällig über den billiger berg zum cc-training, so dass ich hier einteigen könnte?


----------



## sinux (26. August 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Mittwoch 17.00-19.30 CC-Training, Start vor meiner Haustür.
> 
> die Vereinsjugend ist wohl (überwiegend) nicht dabei - also auch für alte Herren & lahme Säcke interessant!



kann leider nicht dabei sein - weile in Mannheim....

Der sinux


----------



## supasini (26. August 2008)

kein Prob, da ich um 20 Uhr Chor habe und vorher noch duschen und so will können wir das Training im Billiger Wald machen.


----------



## katerpoldi (26. August 2008)

also 17.15 uhr am spielplatz??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (26. August 2008)

passt


----------



## sinux (29. August 2008)

Wie schaut's denn am Wochende mit nem gemeinsamen Ausritt aus?
Ich könnte sogar heute spätnachmittag.

lg sinux


----------



## MasifCentralier (29. August 2008)

Wär ich dabei, ist nur die Frage wo und was. 
@Martin
Müssen wir echt nach BadMü kommen?


----------



## supasini (29. August 2008)

so, ich fahre jetzt nach BAM, konnte vermutlich gegen 17.30 auf's Rad steigen.
bis dahin ofline und nur auf händi zu erreichen.
lg, vielleicht bis gleich, martin


----------



## supasini (2. September 2008)

zwei Termine für diese Woche:

Mittwoch 17.15 Uhr CC-Training  
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7072

Donnerstag 19.30 Uhr NR mit anschließendem Bierchen auf dem Alten Markt 
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7073

Ich freue mich auf rege Beteiligung!


----------



## supasini (3. September 2008)

He - was ist mit den alten Herren, die nach nem NR gerufen hatten?!
Kater, Conzi, sinux etc. (Jugend ist aber auch willkommen)
Anmelden, aba zackisch!


----------



## supasini (3. September 2008)

in Anbetracht der Wetterlage sage ich hiermit das heutige Training ab!


----------



## katerpoldi (3. September 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> He - was ist mit den alten Herren, die nach nem NR gerufen hatten?!
> Kater, Conzi, sinux etc. (Jugend ist aber auch willkommen)
> Anmelden, aba zackisch!



ganz ruhig, alter racer.
diese und nächste woche geht leider gar nix.
termine, termine, termine...
grüße an die alten und jungen euskirchener
kater


----------



## sinux (4. September 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> He - was ist mit den alten Herren, die nach nem NR gerufen hatten?!
> Kater, Conzi, sinux etc. (Jugend ist aber auch willkommen)
> Anmelden, aba zackisch!



Konnte leider bei beiden Terminen nicht teilnehmen - hab' wie einige von Euch wissen durchgehende Nachwuchsbetreuung im Programm. Bin aber am Wochenende nun doch in Euskirchen, da könnte doch was gehen eh fahren....

Der sinux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (5. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wer hat nach einem Nightride geschriehen? Ich doch nicht! Ich fahre nie wieder im Dunkeln! Am Nürburgring hatte ich soooo große Angst und naß geworden bin ich auch....

Apropos 'Naß werden!': Wer fährt denn morgen nach Daun? Das könnte sich zu einer echten Schlammschlacht entwicklen  Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei und Heike mit 87%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit. 

Schöne Grüße aus Bonn

Conzi


----------



## rockforce (5. September 2008)

Sebastian & ich sind morgen in Daun!
Welche Strecke fährst du ?


----------



## Conzi (5. September 2008)

Heike und ich fahren die 'Mittelstrecke' - Startblock 3. 
Ihr überholt uns sowieso wieder spätestens in der ersten Schiebepassage... 

Und Ihr?


----------



## rockforce (5. September 2008)

Wir fahren den Marathon. Also Landstrecke. 
Startblock weiß ich nicht. Holen uns unsere Unterlagen morgen erst ab.Als wir uns angemeldet haben, konnten wir uns die Unterlagen nicht mehr schicken lassen.Oder kann man anders sehen, in welchem Block man startet ?


----------



## Conzi (5. September 2008)

Kann man bei Malkmus-Timing sehen. Ihr steht im Block 1:
http://www.malkmus-timing.de/Daun/dau08_anm1.php

Aber nicht wieder so von hinten schieben


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. September 2008)

Geil, also mit Sabine Spitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (5. September 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Geil, also mit Sabine Spitz



...ruhig, Brauner, ruhig....


----------



## MasifCentralier (5. September 2008)

HAHA,
die ist ca. 42
Falsch 36


----------



## supasini (5. September 2008)

das Alter ist doch perfekt!
aber verhairatet...


----------



## Enrgy (6. September 2008)

Egal, solange die Sabine spitz ist...


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. September 2008)

Ich bitte dich, der war flacher als ne Rasierklinge.


----------



## supasini (6. September 2008)

hochkant oder liegend?!


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. September 2008)

Dreimal darfst du raten.

Wollte heute zum offiziellen wiegen vorbeikommen, aber leider warst du nicht da.


----------



## katerpoldi (6. September 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich, der war flacher als ne Rasierklinge.



wie war es denn nun wirklich in daun? habt ihr schöne ergebnisse im schlamm rausgefahren?


----------



## MasifCentralier (6. September 2008)

Nö,
es war übel schlammig, trotzdem waren wir super unterwegs nur das man bei vielen Steigungen schieben musste, aufgrund des Schlammes.
Da hochschieben aber übelst die Beine verhärtet, hatte erst Tobi Probleme, und ich irgendwann nach der 2ten Verpflegungsstation Krämpfe, die mich dann über den Rest des Rennens zu immer langsameren Fahren und teils schieben gezwungen haben.
Somit Betrug meine Fahr-Tendel-Schiebzeit 4:56 anstatt der angepeilten unter 4:00. 
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## rockforce (6. September 2008)

joa hat sebastian gut beschrieben.
meine zeit ist mit 4:39 zwar ganz okay aber die 4:00 wäre wohl drin gewesen. 
nja nächstes mal. 
hat trotzdem richtig spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (7. September 2008)

Grüezi,

wir fanden's auch gut. War zwar wirklich schlammig, aber die beiden Schiebestrecken waren (zumindest beim Halbmarathon) letztes Jahr auch schon drin. Aber im hinteren Teil des Feldes werden so Passagen zum "smalltalken" und Witze machen genutzt. Heike und ich haben daher nicht gekrampft.  Eigentlich hätte das bei Euch beiden in der Spitzengruppe doch noch ein gut fahrbarer Waldweg sein müssen... 

Mein Vater hat sich verfahren - er hat die Ableitung des HM verpasst und ist daher die Kurzstrecke gefahren. Schade. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Er ist mit Sabine zeitgleich über die Ziellinie gefahren!!! Das bringt mich auch zu meiner Frage: Weiß wer welcher Fotodienst aktiv war? Auf www.vulkanbike.de finde ich dazu nix. Und es waren ja einige Fotografen unterwegs - und ich habe diesmal versucht nicht immer blöd zu gucken...

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## supasini (7. September 2008)

Glückwunsch an alle Daun-Absolventen.
Ich war heute geschmeidig mit Brüderchen sinux in den Ahrbergen, aber Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte...

das neue Rad im korrekten Terrain:







und das kann man fahren??? 






mmmmmmmmh...






nee, lieber doch nicht. 






der supasini an der gleichen Stelle:






und in der Abfahrt vom Steinerberg:






schön war's mal wieder!


----------



## Speed-king (12. September 2008)

ist das nicht der koppentrail da oben!?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

2 Dinge hab ich für euch:

a) Der Trail am unteren Rand vom Billiger Wald vorbei an Burg Zievel ist wieder halbwegs befahrbar 

b) dafür ist in der nähe des Parkplatzes aus dem Billiger Wald raus Richtung Maria Rast irgendwo ein Hornissennest, mich hat heute eins von den Viechern angestochen.  Also schön ufpasse !


----------



## supasini (14. September 2008)

Speed-king schrieb:


> ist das nicht der koppentrail da oben!?



die bilder 2-5: ja
bild 6: wie geschrieben - steinerberg


----------



## Enrgy (14. September 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...dafür ist in der nähe des Parkplatzes aus dem Billiger Wald raus Richtung Maria Rast irgendwo ein Hornissennest, mich hat heute eins von den
> Viechern angestochen.  Also schön ufpasse !



...schick den Hammelhetzer hin, der steht auf stechende Insekten...


----------



## sinux (15. September 2008)

Wir (supasini, katerpoldi & ich) haben eben ein kleines Trainingsründchen gedreht und sind dabei wie immer mal wieder gerne über'n Billiger Berg -> Funkkaserne --> Burg Zievel.
Hier - oh Graus: die haben aus der Abfahrt zur Burg Zievel 'ne planierte Wanderautobahn gemacht . Jetzt war'n wir schon mit den harten Teilen unterwegs - da kannste aber echt mi'm Rennrad runter. Ich verkauf der Federgabel.
Seit wann iss das so  ?

Der sinux


----------



## supasini (15. September 2008)

sinux schrieb:


> [...]Ich verkauf der Federgabel.[...]



tausche: Federgabel gegen


----------



## sinux (15. September 2008)

Ich passe mich hier nur der echten Öskerchener Grammatik an.
Mer rede vun die Bach un d'r Federgabel 
Der sinux


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. September 2008)

sinux schrieb:


> Wir (supasini, katerpoldi & ich) haben eben ein kleines Trainingsründchen gedreht und sind dabei wie immer mal wieder gerne über'n Billiger Berg -> Funkkaserne --> Burg Zievel.
> Hier - oh Graus: die haben aus der Abfahrt zur Burg Zievel 'ne planierte Wanderautobahn gemacht . Jetzt war'n wir schon mit den harten Teilen unterwegs - da kannste aber echt mi'm Rennrad runter. Ich verkauf der Federgabel.
> Seit wann iss das so  ?
> 
> Der sinux



Jo, die Waldautobahn hab ich auch schon befahren. Wahrscheinlich baut sich da einer ne beqeume anflugroute von Euskirchen mitm Radl zum Golfplatz. Schon beeindruckend was Leute mit Geld alles so erreichen können


----------



## Conzi (16. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

die "Autobahn" da runter ist schon seit einigen Wochen. 
_Die_ haben da oben mit 'ner Grabenfräse rumhantiert - ich habe zuerst gedacht, _die_ wollten uns ein paar Trails bauen.




_[Blick vom "Sender" Richtung Ost]_





_[Im Wald...]_

Was mich allerdings noch mehr ärgert ist, daß das _Tonunternehmen_ 
den Weg "von der Burg Veynau hoch" geebnet, geschottert und verfestigt hat. 
Jetzt kann man da natülich schön mit einem Dumper lang fahren, aber mim Bike macht's auch keinen Spass mehr...




_[http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dumper]_


Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## sinux (16. September 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man da natülich schön mit einem Dumper lang fahren, aber mim Bike macht's auch keinen Spass mehr...


Ob der nicht ggf an div. Bäumchen hängenbleibt?

Der sinux


----------



## supasini (16. September 2008)

den Baum will ich sehen, der da hängen bleibt.
welchen Weg an der Veynau? parallel zur Atobahn hoch auf den Billiger Knipp?


----------



## Enrgy (16. September 2008)

Ist schon schei$$e, wenn einem die seltenen und sensiblen Trailpflänzlein so gnadenlos platt gemacht werden. Kenne ich auch, man hofft immer, daß so ein Kleinod von Trail viele Jahre seinen ursprünglichen Zustand behält, ohne daß Horden von Freireitern das Teil zershredern, ein Sturm diverse Bäume drüberlegt oder gar eines Tages mit unseren Steuergeldern eine Forstautobahn draus gemacht wird....
Leider finden sich bei uns alle 3 Arten der Trailausrottung, manchmal sogar in Kombination..


----------



## Conzi (17. September 2008)

Nene, nicht der an der Autobahn. Den haben die Wildschweine ja schon versaut 

Ich meine den, der von _50.63968, 6.72112_ über _50.63238, 6.72912_ nach _50.62604, 6.73838_ führt. Also von der Burg Veynau hoch zum Sender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. September 2008)

... wenn doe Ölpreise wieder nach oben gehen, wird das mit den Holzarbeiten wohl immer mehr zu nehmen, wenn man mal so sieht wer sich alles einen schön verchromten Auspuff an die Hauswand nagelt !

Aber alles jammern nützt nix, macht man ja eh nich viel dran. Also wühlen wir uns auch durch die zerfahrensten Waldwege !


----------



## supasini (19. September 2008)

ich will heute nachmittag ne längere Tour drehen,
Start 1400
Dauer 4-5 h
ca. 1200+ Hm
ca. 70 km
wer hat Lust und Zeit?


----------



## supasini (19. September 2008)

Conzi schrieb:


> Nene, nicht der an der Autobahn. Den haben die Wildschweine ja schon versaut
> 
> Ich meine den, der von _50.63968, 6.72112_ über _50.63238, 6.72912_ nach _50.62604, 6.73838_ führt. Also von der Burg *Veynau* hoch zum Sender.



bist du sicher, dass du nicht die Burg Zievel meinst?
Die Burg Veynau liegt direkt neben der Autobahn, unmittelbar am Veybach, die Burg Zievel mitten im Golfplatz

Burg Zievel:





Burg Veynau:


----------



## Conzi (20. September 2008)

Hi Supasini, die Burgen kenn' ich. Ich meine schon die Burg Veynau. Ich habe das mal flux in GE nachgemalt. "Mein Weg" ist "grün", der planierte Teil ist "rot" und Ihr redet von "blau". Meine Fotos zeigen den Weg bei "gelb". 





Ich liebe die moderne Technik ;-)


----------



## supasini (20. September 2008)

sehr schön.
ich bin davon in letzter Zeit nur das Stück von Zievel hoch bis rot-grün und dann den grünen weiter zur militärischen geheimstation gefahren.
"mein" weg von Zievel zu Veynau geht den violetten weiter geradeaus am Waldrand entlang, dann am Waldrand hoch und direkt an der Autobahn wieder runter zur Veynau.
der rot und grün markierte Wegabschnitt ist aber doch ein fast unfahrbar zerfurchtes Stück gewesen und kein Trail - oder hab ich da was falsch in Erinnerung?

irgendwann machst du mal nen Computersielereienkurs für die ganzen noobs hier (ich stehe auf Platz eins der Interessentenliste) - ja?


----------



## supasini (29. September 2008)

so, ich bin zurück vom Trailscout in Daun (DIMB-Ausbildung).
4 geniale Tage, viel Zeit auf dem Rad, viel gelernt (vor allem Guiding und Technik-Didaktik), viel Spaß gehabt, nur bestes Wetter.






Ein Bild will ich euch nicht vorenthalten: wir haben sogar Basejumping ohne Fallschirm geübt:






naja - nicht alle von uns


----------



## Eifelwolf (29. September 2008)

Glückwunsch, Martin ! Wie ich sehe, hat man die restlichen Messe-Shirts auch noch unters Volk gebracht...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hab heute im Wochenspiegel nen Artikel gesehn und gleich mal reingeklickt:

http://www.rad-rebellen.de/

Die Veranstalten am 12.Okt 08 in BadMü ne Tour.

Kennt das schon wer ? Fährt da wer mit ?


----------



## supasini (6. Oktober 2008)

also wenn ich das richtig sehe fahren die einige Trails, die nicht ohne Grund NICHT veröffentlicht werden sollten. 
möchte mal wissen, wo die Jungs die Genehmigung für die Veranstaltung her haben!

edit: sooo, habe es tatsächlich technisch geschafft, mir das bei google earth mal genau anzugucken: 
meine Meinung: da das ne kommerzielle Veranstaltung ist (wg. Startgeld) können die Jungs nur hoffen, dass der Förster z.B. vom Hardtwald (Pastors-Weiherchen-Trail) nix spitz kriegt, sonst haben die ein echtes Problem. Zudem wird definitv Privatwald durchfahren (Kreuzweingarten), auch hier kann es Probleme mit Genehmigungen etc. geben.
(Wir haben im Frühjahr für unsere eigentlich geplante CTF die Genehmigungen bei der Forstbehörde in Nettersheim eingeholt, und die haben uns gnadenlos jeden Weg unter 2m Breite rausgestrichen!
Wenn ich's richtig gesehen habe fahren die auch den Ameisentrail runter, der zwar kein Geheimnis ist, aber nicht veröffentlicht werden sollte und zumindest vor einer Woche auch nicht befahrbar war...
ZITAT========================================================================
Start / Ziel ist die Sportwelt Schäfer in Bad Münstereifel .
Dann geht es rauf nach Rodert und rasant hinab ins Schleidtal.
Weiter auf den Arlofer Berg und runter zur schönen Steinbach Talsperre, von wo wir das Kloster Schweinheim kurz besuchen
Über die Felder in den Hardtwald zu Stotzheim, vorbei an der namensgebenden Hardtburg, runter nach Kreuzweingarten
In Richtung Maria Rast geht es dann über Kalkar die Hügelchen rauf nach Eschweiler
Unwiderstehlich ist das Eschweiler Tal und die Nöthener Tannen von wo es zum letzen Downhill

Insgesamt zeichnet sich die Strecke durch ihre schönen, manchmal schwer zu findenden Single-Trails aus (Deshalb fahren ja auch Guides mit ! ). Die Strecke führt durch die schönste Landschaft der Voreifel, die durch ihre vielen Waldwege viel Platz zum Biken bietet.
==============================================ZITAT ENDE

Ansonsten ist es ne Forstwegetour, z.B. von den Nöthener Tannen wird konsequent der Trail vermieden. Ich finde, da nehmen die Veranstalter den Mund ganz schön voll (und sollten nochmal über Rechtschreibung und Ausdruck nachdenken)

mein Fazit: Trailtouren anzubieten ist ne feine Sache, aber keine Tracks oder GoogleDateien veröffentlichen, sonst ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert, insbesondere, wenn es sich um kommerzielle Veranstalter handelt!


----------



## katerpoldi (6. Oktober 2008)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hab heute im Wochenspiegel nen Artikel gesehn und gleich mal reingeklickt:
> 
> ...



die tour ist ja quasi unsere haus- und hof-strecke hier in der gegend - wenn ich das richtig sehe.
was stand denn in dem artikel so an infos drin??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2008)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> die tour ist ja quasi unsere haus- und hof-strecke hier in der gegend - wenn ich das richtig sehe.
> was stand denn in dem artikel so an infos drin??



nich viel mehr als auf der Webseite auch, das die halt am 12. Oktober ne MTB Tour starten die dann rund um, BadMü führt. 

Hatte mich auch schon gewundert als ich die Streckenführung gesehn habe wie die sowas genehmigt bekommen haben. 

Aber deren Prinzip scheint wohl zu sein den MTBlern näher zu bringen wie man sich auf Trails korrekt verhält. Ob das mit soner Veranstaltung sein muss kann ich jetz auch nich genau sagen. Generell find ichs gut wenn Leute sowas anleihern und durchziehen. Tour der Hoffnung fand ich z.b. auch gut obwohl die auf Trails verzichtet haben. Geht halt auch ohne, wenn man ordnetlich Leute am Start hat.


----------



## supasini (6. Oktober 2008)

die Jungs haben die Tracks wieder raus genommen 
sind da offensichtlich etwas blauäugig rangegangen...


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> die Jungs haben die Tracks wieder raus genommen
> sind da offensichtlich etwas blauäugig rangegangen...



genau, die brauchen mal einen ausgebildeten Guide!

Wie war das Rocken?

Was machen die Bilder von Daun?


----------



## supasini (6. Oktober 2008)

Bilder sind im Upload begriffe, müsstest eigentlich ne Mail bekommen haben...
BR war goil, Ahrberge sind dagegen Kindergeburtstag 
alles weitere per PN


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2008)

sag mal sini, ist so'ne ctf vom rsv euskirchen für 2009 wieder in planung ?


----------



## supasini (6. Oktober 2008)

im Grunde: ja.
aaaaber: wir überlegen, ob wir eher sowas wie der PSV machen, dann für die leichteren Touren mit Guides arbeiten, ist aber noch nix näheres überlegt/entschieden...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2008)

ah, hört sich gut an ! hoffe das klappt


----------



## supasini (7. Oktober 2008)

Hi Jungens (= Kater, Conzi, sinux)

wer hat ne zündende Idee für nen WP-Team-Namen?

RuEU Seniorenteam
RSV EU Senioren
Team Ööskerche
RSV EU Invalide
Kette links Euskirchen
Nordeifel rulez
fetter Schlamm
Kalorienbomben
CC-Freireiter Euskirchen 
...

gerne auch anders kombiniert oder met Ööskerche


----------



## katerpoldi (7. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Jungens (= Kater, Conzi, sinux)
> 
> wer hat ne zündende Idee für nen WP-Team-Namen?
> 
> ...



ich wäre ja für ne sprechende abkürzung oder ein kompositum mit "eifel", z.b.:
TEuS (= Team Euskirchener Senioren)

ZEuS (= Zentrum Euskirchener Senioren)

Eifelrider

Eifelrocker

 etc.

ansonsten fiele jörg und mir sicherlich so was wie "stereoiden" ein

grüße
vom kater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (7. Oktober 2008)

Eierschaukeln?


----------



## katerpoldi (7. Oktober 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> Eierschaukeln?



bisschen derb, oder? außerdem wird conzi mit seinem harten tail was dagegen haben, oder conzi?


----------



## supasini (8. Oktober 2008)

RuEU-Team der alten Säcke ist gegründet, guckst du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361265
anmelden, aba zaggisch!


----------



## Futzy (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab gehört, dass hier eine Diskusion über den Federweg von Gabeln läuft.
Kann mir einer sagen wo ich diese finde =]

Danke


----------



## MasifCentralier (20. Oktober 2008)

Das war im RSV-Forum(Bike-Tunings), und ne echte Diskussion wars nicht.
Was willst du denn verändern?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## supasini (20. Oktober 2008)

oder im Liteville-Forum - jede Menge davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasifCentralier (21. Oktober 2008)

An alle Rahmensucher. Ich war heute beim H&S, und ratet mal was mich aus dem Fenster anlächelte:
4 Cube Rahmen zweiter Wahl und ein Schild das noch mehr versprach. Alle Rahmen, in allen Größen 99
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## sinux (21. Oktober 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> An alle Rahmensucher. Ich war heute beim H&S, und ratet mal was mich aus dem Fenster anlächelte:
> 4 Cube Rahmen zweiter Wahl und ein Schild das noch mehr versprach. Alle Rahmen, in allen Größen 99
> Gruß
> Sebastian



Was für Rahmen war'n das denn - Cube hat ja doch so'n paar Modelle zur Auswahl....


----------



## MasifCentralier (21. Oktober 2008)

sinux schrieb:


> Was für Rahmen war'n das denn - Cube hat ja doch so'n paar Modelle zur Auswahl....



Attention, Acid und Analog.


----------



## sinux (21. Oktober 2008)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> Attention, Acid und Analog.



Hua - das sind ja Mörderrahmen....


----------



## FLASHo (29. Oktober 2008)

Mojen,
wollte mal fragen, ob irgendwer von euch noch einen Platz im WP-Team frei hat. Wenn ich dadran nicht teilnehme habe ich irgendwie garkeine Motivation im kalten Winter auf meinen DHler zu steigen ;D Wäre auch bei der ein oder anderen Tour dabei wenn man oben aufm Berg immer auf mich wartet 

Gruß Chris


----------



## supasini (29. Oktober 2008)

sehr langsam hoch kannst du auch auf Touren mit uns haben (ccFreerider Öö) - aber unser Team ist voll. Evtl. mal beim RSV nachfragen?


----------



## supasini (2. November 2008)

Gestern war die RSV-Clubausfahrt im Ahrtal (clubintern mit special guests)
Es war trotz angesagtem schlechtem Wetter große Klasse, insbesondere die Kombi MTB-Abteilung (gut, außer mir "nur" die Jugend: Masifcentralier, Futzy, Rockforce und sRogge), verstärkt durch drei der erwähnten special guests (Eifellitti, Trialeddy und mein Backguide Conzi) mit der RR-Abteilung, vertreten durch fünf Wagemutige, hat ne Menge Spaß gebracht.
Absolut genial waren die Aktionen von Futzy, der die Alfred-Dahm-Turm Abfahrt und die Kurve auf dem Koppen bei absolut schwierigen Bedingungen (nass und Blätter) sämtliche Kurven völlig locker im Nosie runtergesurft ist. Keine Ahnung, wie der Kerl das macht, wir haben alle neiderüllt geweint, aber es sieht soooo geiel aus...
Ich glaube, der Conzi hat davon auch was gefilmt, werden wir mal zugänglich machen...

Die Rennradler waren hinterher sehr froh, dass ich dreien von ihnen nen Satz Reifen mit Stollen geliehen habe, (also insgesamt 6 Reifen ), die wollten allen (Achtung: Insider) ERNSTes mit Slicks in die Ahrberge.

Besonders spannend war am Ende die Steierberg-Abfahrt in der Dämmerung - ohne Lampen (nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen)

Die Photos von der Tour gibt es hier (alle Photos sind von meinem Hausfotografen Conzi )
http://gallery.xalps.de => 2008 => RSV Clubtour
leider keine Action-Photos - Action wurde nur gefilmt!

ach so: ich hab von nem Widio erzählt: Henning kann das aber sicher auch...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5256675&postcount=248


----------



## Conzi (3. November 2008)

Damit der Supasini nichtz ganz alleine vor Neid erblassen muss, 
habe ich mal flux eine kurze Sequenz aus dem Video
rausgeschnitten und bei Youtube hochgeladen:






Bald gibt's mehr...


----------



## supasini (3. November 2008)

saugeil! aber wieso hast du die anderen nicht drauf, so sind doch die meisten vn uns den Koppen gefahren


----------



## Handlampe (3. November 2008)

Futsy ist ne coole Sau 


Soso ist das also, da zeigt man den Herrschaften aus Euskirchen die schönsten Trails im Ahrtal....und dann wird man noch nicht mal eingeladen... ALLES KLAR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (3. November 2008)

Ich hab die anderen natürlich auch drauf! 
Das war ja nur ein "Appetizer"...


----------



## Uplooser (3. November 2008)

Da bleibt mir als begnadetem Grobmotoriker der Mund offen stehen.
Chapeau!!


----------



## supasini (3. November 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Futsy ist ne coole Sau
> 
> 
> Soso ist das also, da zeigt man den Herrschaften aus Euskirchen die schönsten Trails im Ahrtal....und dann wird man noch nicht mal eingeladen... ALLES KLAR



Es war halt ne Vereinsausfahrt. die special guests waren solche, die über einen Vereinseintritt nachdenken oder zum Nachdenken gebracht werden wollen. Falls du Interesse hast: machen wir gerne für dich speziell noch ma ne Ahrtour. Die Wege laufen ja nicht weg, oder?


----------



## FLASHo (3. November 2008)

Haha
der Henning geht ja ab wie Schmitzens Katze, seit wann hatn der Deemax Laufräder da erblasse ich vor Neid ;D


----------



## Futzy (4. November 2008)

Die Deemax fahre ich seit den Sommerferien. =]
Aber dafür musste ich mich auch von einem meiner Räder trennen =/


----------



## Conzi (7. November 2008)

Soooo, es ist soweit!

Teil 1 ist online - Teil 2 lädt noch hoch...





http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=duw-Zm3OI10

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## supasini (7. November 2008)

sehr geil, teils richtig schöne Action drauf. Da sieht man dann doch, dass man auch im hohen Altern noch technisch besser werden kann


----------



## Conzi (7. November 2008)

Und hier kommt Teil 2!






http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=b-DqQZFW3a0

Viel Spass!


----------



## katerpoldi (7. November 2008)

@ccfreerider: morgen kann ich doch nur spontan fahren, widerrufe also meine terminangaben.
@conzi: wirklich nette filmchen hast du da gemacht
gibst dafür nicht auch punkte? alternative sportarten: fingergymnastik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (7. November 2008)

morgen:
12.30 ab EU,
14.00 ab Tomburg
Ziel: Naturfreundehaus Berg, Location checken für LV&Friends on tour (siehe Sig!)
potentielle Mitfahrer bitte melden oder pünktlich da sein, gibt ne Menge Punkte!


----------



## MasifCentralier (7. November 2008)

Bin dabei.


----------



## supasini (8. November 2008)

morgen oder Himmelfahrt? 
du kommst vermutlich um 14 Uhr zur Tomburg? steck ein bisschen Geld ein, Einkehr zum Kaffeetrinken ist nicht ausgeschlossen!
bis dann!


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. November 2008)

Beides natürlich. Hast du meine Räder PM eigentlich bekommen?


----------



## Frorider86 (3. April 2009)

Moin,

so bin jetzt offiziel in EU! War heute zum ersten Mal auf´m Ame...trail. Sieht ja übel aus in dem einen Stück, durch die Rückearbeiten.
Aber ansonsten geiler Trail...ich wär mal für eine Ame...trail-Rettung!
Hab schon ein schönen Plan wie man den Trail ein wenig reizvoller gestalten könnte 
Wer unterstützt und rettet den Trail?

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. April 2009)

keine schlechte idee, man sollte allerdings die kirche im dorf lassen damit wir mtb'ler nich wieder als die waldrowdies da stehen.
wobei wenn man sich ansieht was momentan so in den wäldern rund um unsere schöne heimat umgewälzt wird frage ich mich echt wo der naturschutz bleibt.


@sini: ist dieses jahr eigentlich wieder ein trailmassaker geplant ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (3. April 2009)

Bitte nich falsch verstehen...ich will da kein Bikepark hinbauen Alles schön dezent...aber hauptsache den Trail bissl flot machen...evtl mit ein paar Anliegern, damit man 5km/h schneller is*thumbsup*
Werde wahrscheinlich ab Sonntag Mittag am Trail anzutreffen sein.

Aso, hab heut in Arloff ein Gleichgesinnten gegrüßt, der mich widererwarten zurück gegrüßt hatte. Mit wem hatte ich die Ehre? Ich war der mit dem bunten Helm und dem grünen Alutech.

Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## supasini (5. April 2009)

H Frorider,
schön, dass noch mal jemand mit groberem Gerät in unsere Gegend gefunden hat.
Nicht so schön, dass du deinen Einstand direkt mit Graben und Bauen geben willst.
Trails ein bisschen freiräumen (was einige von uns am A-Trail schon vor nem Jahr gemacht haben) ist die eine Sache, an einem prominenten Spot zu graben ne ganz andere: lies dir mal bitte erst durch, wie das in NRW offiziell mit dem MTB im Wald ausieht und dann schalte vor allen Buddel-Aktionen das Hirn mehrmals durch alle Gänge (aber langsam!). Wir sitzen als MTBler am kürzeren Hebel und müssen uns mit Waldbesitzern, Förstern und allen anderen Waldnutzern unseren Sport- und Spielplatz teilen. Zur Zeit sind wir in unserer Region geduldet, ich und viele andere hätten gerne, dass das auch so bleibt.
falls du doch anfängst zu graben wäre es gut, wenn du dich mit Locals absprichst, die die Trails schon länger befahren.
Gerade am A-Trail gab es vor Jahren schon "Bauarbeiten", die wieder rückgebaut wurden. Es ist sehr blöd, wenn die Konsequenz aus nem Anlieger oder nem kleinen Sprung ein sehr dicker querliegender Baum für 1-2 Jahre wird - was auf diesem Trail schon der Fall war!
Außerdem haben wir auch schon erlebt, dass irgendwelche Hüpfer einen Familienvater tauglichen Flow-Trail so umgebaut haben, dass es zu Stürzen kam, weil auf einmal in der Ideallinie ein kleiner Double eingebaut wurde.

Also: erstmal mit Locals Kontakt aufnehmen und dann ganz langsam und vorsichtig aktiv werden (vielleicht!)


----------



## Frorider86 (5. April 2009)

Moin,

ich versteh deine Einwänden und ich kann mich nur wiederholen, das ich da weder ein Bikepark hinsetzen will noch i-welche Doubles oder gar NS-Elemete in die Ideallinie bauen will. Primär den Trail bissl "pimpen"
Habe das schon mitbekommen, das wir MTB´ler nicht gerne gesehen sind. Es wäre auch nicht in meinem Interesse das der Trail dicht gemacht wird
Und nur weil ich grobes Gerät fahre, gehe ich nicht grob mit dem Trail um

Aber wenn ich das so verstehen soll, das es nicht erwünscht is, das da vorerst etwas passiert. Dann immer raus mit der Sprache...möchte den Locals nicht auf die Füße treten

Schnieken Gruß

vom Fro


----------



## sinux (5. April 2009)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich versteh deine Einwänden und ich kann mich nur wiederholen, das ich da weder ein Bikepark hinsetzen will



.... und genau da kannst Du Dich auch auf Deinen "gepimpten" Trails bewegen.
Hier bewegst Du Dich in der Natur, wenn Dir die Trails nicht passen, dann solltest Du in nen Bikepark gehen. Wir befahren die "gewachsenen Trails hier schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren im Einklang mit Waldbesitzern und anderen Naturfreunden.

Also bitte: Finger weg von irgendwelchen Bauaktionen. Einen umfallenen Baum wegräumen oder mal  'ne in der Trail ragende Brombeerranke entfernen ist ok, Buddeln und Baggern etc. nicht erwünscht !!!

Genießt den Sommer !!!!
der sinux


----------



## supasini (5. April 2009)

ich bin gerade dabei, meine kleine Carbon-Rakete startklar zu machen und würde sie gerne nachher noch 2-2,5 std. zünden gehen.
jemand lust & zeit, mich dabei zu begleiten?
start ca. 14.30/14.45


----------



## FLASHo (5. April 2009)

Mojen,
also ich war grade eben mitm Frorider am A-Trail und ich habe meinen Augen fast nicht getraut. War jetzt schon länger nicht mehr da und jetzt ist der Trail im Mittelteil kaum noch befahrbar. 
Dann haben wir uns dazu entschlossen da mal etwas aufzuräumen... 
im oberen Teil haben wir einen kleinen Anlieger gebaut der es kaum wert ist ihn zu erwähnen und im später folgenden Stück haben wir noch zwei kleine Kicker gebaut die aber beide einen guten Meter neben dem Trail sind somit muss diese keiner fahren wenn er es nicht will. 
Gleichzeitig haben wir viele Äste weggeräumt teile der Strecke ein wenig ausgebessert und hinter dem zweiten Querweg die ganzen Bäume und Äste auf Seite gelegt, sodass man nun wieder geradeaus fahren kann.
Gegen 15 Uhr sind dann 3 Biker vorbeigekommen die uns wirklich gelobt haben das wir solch eine Initiative zeigen und den Trail wieder flott machen. Auf unsere Frage ob die beiden Kicker sie stören haben sie nur gesagt das diese ja neben dem Trail sind. Letztendlich haben sie sich nochmal bedankt und sind weitergefahren... daraus entnehme ich einfach einmal das es auch schon positive Kritik an unserer heutigen Tätigkeit gibt.
Könnt euch das ja gerne bei nächster Gelegenheit einmal anschauen und eure Meinung kundgeben.

Gruß Chris


----------



## supasini (5. April 2009)

bin am späten nachmittag auch da her gefahren: die kicker sind in ordnung, die fallen kaum auf und dienen ja der sicherheit, weil sie eigentlich nur drekcanhäufungen vor entgegen der wegesicherungspflicht quer liegenden ästen sind 
ich hoffe, dass der anlieger nicht mehr lange so frisch aussieht, sonst kann das schon ärger geben.
bei gelegenheit blätter drüber, bis sich das alles festgefahren hat, ist so aber schon sehr auffällig.
ich fänd es gut, wenn wir uns des mittelteils irgendwann mal annehmen, den oberen haben wir letztes jahr im juni in den jetzigen zustand gebracht, der war vorher völlig unfahrbar.
was ich richtig übel finde: durch das (vermutlich absichtliche) liegenlassen der ganzen bäume und äste hat sich auf einem stück ja ein neuer weg durch den wald entwickelt. und genau das sollte wirklich nicht passieren 
vielleicht versuche ich mal von DIMB und RSV Euskirchen aus mit den entsprechenden Behörden vorischtig kontakt aufzunehmen, so ist das echt kein zustand.

aber solange: baut wenn dann so, dass man's möglichst nicht sieht! (aufräumen ist m.e. was anderes)


----------



## Frorider86 (5. April 2009)

Aloha,

freut mich zu hören.
Mehr wird da auch nicht passieren, was Buddelaktionen betrifft
Ja, jetzt wo du es sagst, die Steilkurve is ein wenig in Vergessenheit gelangen, was die "Tarnung" betrifft. Aber sobald es mal regnet müssen eh alls Sachen nachgebessert werden, da die erstma sacken müssen.
In dem Mittelstück(Tannenschonung), haben wir nur die schlimmsten Äste beiseite gelegt...so kann man relativ gefahrlos auf der linken Seite fahren ohne sich das Schaltwerk abzureißen
Und der Weg zum letzten Teilstück ist auch so gut wie frei.

Hoffe das man sich mal trifft zum fahren.

Happy Trails und schnieken Gruß

vom Fro


----------



## supasini (7. April 2009)

so, gestern sind der sinux, littlesini und ich nochmal den Trail gefahren.
ich hab den anlieger etwas getarnt.
an den beiden echten kickern bin ich am sonntag wohl zu schnell vorbei gefahren, die hatte ich nicht gesehen. die könnten evtl. ärger geben, ähnliche bauwerke waren evtl. schuld an dem jetzigen zustand, sind auf jeden fall schon mal platt gemacht worden.
vielleicht auch noch mal tarnen gehen? (blätter drauf etc., so dass sie weniger auffallen?)
den mittelteil sollten wir aberaus sicherheitsgründen mal freiräumen, da stürzt man ja sonst mit dem rad


----------



## Frorider86 (7. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ich hab den anlieger etwas getarnt.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Besten Dank.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (9. April 2009)

wir waren heute in der Nohbarschaff ungerwähs:

aber ein (oder eher vier) Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte:

Katerpoldi und sinux auf dem Schrock







ich ebd.






der Kater in der Abfahrt vom Schrock:






und der Kater in der Abfahrt vom Steiner Berg






geiel wars!


----------



## Frorider86 (9. April 2009)

Wo gibtet denn bei uns so geile Trails


----------



## sinux (10. April 2009)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Wo gibtet denn bei uns so geile Trails



Wir nennen das "Ahrberge" - die richtig guten Trails sind aber, weil fahren ist noch besser als photografieren, nicht drauf....


----------



## Frorider86 (10. April 2009)

Noch bessere?

Wie schaut das da mit dem Höhenprofil aus? Singletrail-Downhill oder eher eine schöne Enduro Tour, wo man auch mal berghoch fahren kann!?

Ahrberge...als an der Ahr?!
Sind die Trails i-wo als Wanderwege verzeichnet?

Gruß

vom Fro


----------



## supasini (10. April 2009)

fahr einfach mit uns!
die guten Trails findest du nicht alleine.
Die Touren in den Ahrbergen sind durchaus auch ein bisschen fordernd, gestern haben wir ne kleine Rekonvaleszenz- und Altherrentour gemacht, die hatte schon +1500 Hm...


----------



## supasini (10. April 2009)

ich weiß jetzt übrigens, wie ich die Rechts-Kurven fahren kann, bei denen mich die Schulter gestern noch gehindert hat. Da gibt's nen coolen Spitzkehrentrick, den der Meister Futzy zeigen kann:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIksTm10Sg4&feature=channel"]YouTube - Kurvenspielerei[/ame]


----------



## Frorider86 (10. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> fahr einfach mit uns!



Das is mal ein Wort
Ich werd drauf zurück kommen.

So, allen hier ein schniekes Osterfest

Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## sinux (10. April 2009)

Frorider86 schrieb:


> Noch bessere?
> 
> Wie schaut das da mit dem Höhenprofil aus? Singletrail-Downhill oder eher eine schöne Enduro Tour, wo man auch mal berghoch fahren kann!?



Anbei das Höhenprofil - Teilweise WW teilweise undokumetierte Trails / Wege.
Und berghoch immer mit reiner Muskelkraft .


----------



## Handlampe (10. April 2009)

sinux schrieb:


> ...die richtig guten Trails sind aber, weil fahren ist noch besser als photografieren, nicht drauf....



nanana, jetzt aber nicht übertreiben. Die schwierigsten Stellen habt ihr quasi schon abgelichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (10. April 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt übrigens, wie ich die Rechts-Kurven fahren kann, bei denen mich die Schulter gestern noch gehindert hat. Da gibt's nen coolen Spitzkehrentrick, den der Meister Futzy zeigen kann:
> 
> YouTube - Kurvenspielerei



...man, das ich auf die Idee nicht schon selber gekommen bin 

Wieder mal extrem geschmeidig


----------



## Futzy (10. April 2009)

_Danke danke. x]_


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. April 2009)

Hey, den Trick hab ich doch neulich schon mal bewundern dürfen (bei 1:16). Aber das war wohl nicht der Futzy?


Dennoch: sehr schön gefahren, Futzy! Gibst Du auch Privatunterricht?


----------



## Futzy (11. April 2009)

_Das ist doch unfair!
Da denkt man, dass man nen neuen Trick entwickelt hat und dann 
hat den irgend so ein Typ schonmal vor einem gemacht. =]_


----------



## ratze_73 (13. April 2009)

Hallo 

Sind Eure Touren auch mit 50mm-Federweg fahrbar ? Wieviel km macht Ihr so ?

Gruss
ratze


----------



## supasini (14. April 2009)

ratze_73 schrieb:


> Sind Eure Touren auch mit 50mm-Federweg fahrbar ?



ja - wenn du fahren kannst.



ratze_73 schrieb:


> Wieviel km macht Ihr so?



zwischen 25 und 120 - je nach Tour, Zeit, Revier...
(km-Angaben sind ohne Berücksichtigung von Tempo, technischer Schwierigkeit, konkreter Bodenbeschaffenheit und Höhenmetern ziemlich uninteressant)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. April 2009)

Mit seinem Crossbike ist er aber wohl auf den meisten Touren "a bissi" deplaziert...

Ich stell mir grade den Schrock aufm Crosser vor


----------



## supasini (14. April 2009)

okok - soweit hatte ich das noch gar nicht geguckt. (wobei ich mir unter nem Crosser eigentlich nochmal was anderes vorstelle als eine Trekking-Gurke)

also ratze (schöner name übrigens ): Forstwegtouren im Münstereifeler oder Arloffer Wald: ja.
Ahrberge etc.: nein.

wenn du mal mit uns fahren willst, dann guck einfach regelmäßig hier rein, wenn ich z.B. mit dem Race-Bike fahre kannst du auch mit nem Trekking-Rad mitfahren, dann wird's aber schon zügiger.


----------



## Super Bud (14. April 2009)

Hallo an alle aus und um Euskirchen/Bad Münstereifel...

Bin noch Neuling auf meinem MTB wie auch hier bei MTB-News, weshalb ich noch nicht ganz durchblicke wie das hier bei euch so läuft.
Bin jetzt schon einige Male ein paar Touren in Bad Münstereifel gefahren und suche Mitfahrer, oder möchte selbst einer werden und mich anderen anschließen.

Also hoffentlich bis dann
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2009)

Hi Jörg,
da kannst du dir gleich mal den 28.06.09 in den Kalender schreiben.
Da findet in Wisskirchen die Tour der Hoffnung statt, biken für krebskranke Kinder ! Ist zwar kein Feuerwerk an Trails ist aber recht lustig da mitzufahren, ausserdem tut man noch was für nen guten Zweck !

Mehr Info's unter: http://www.eifel-mtb-guide.de/tdh

Schöne Jeroß us Kommere
Hubert


----------



## Super Bud (14. April 2009)

Hallo schraeg...
schön das Du gleich auf meinen Eintrag geantwortet hast und dann noch mit einem so tollen Termin. Da werde ich mit sicherheit dabei sein.
Also Danke dafür...
Fährst Du regelmäßig in der Gegend um Euskirchen, wo ich mich mal anschließen könnte?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. April 2009)

ja, wohne in kommern und fahre dann in alle möglichen richtungen ! werde demnächst mal ne tour einstellen, kann allerdings mitte mai werden ! 
kannst wenn du willst am samstag von adenau mit auf die runde um die nordschleife gehen, ist einsteigertauglich !
Hier der Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8201


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. April 2009)

darauf hat die welt gewartet: http://www.mountainbike-nordeifel.de/
endlich werden wir die trails finden ! dank den beiden herren bekommt mountainbiken jetz eine ganz neue dimension !


----------



## supasini (15. April 2009)

jo! seit 2007! JEDEN Winkel der Nordeifel! 
bestimmt so ein Knüller wie die Sportwelt-Schäfer Tour letztes Jahr


----------



## supasini (3. Juni 2009)

Am 27.6. gibt es auf besonderen Wunsch die Flow-Trails-Runde im Ahrtal.
Start wird vermutlich ca. 11 Uhr in Kalenborn sein, genaueres bald im LMB.
Ich möchte die Tour aber nicht mit mehr als 8 Leuten fahren, es werden ca. 70 km und mind. 2000 Hm, Tempo langsam hoch, flott runter, technische Schwierigkeiten für Ahr gering. Fahrzeit ca. 6 Std., unterwegs ca. 8h.
Voranmeldungen werden entgegengenommen.


Im Groben handelt es sich um die hier magenta dargestellte Tour (ohne das Stück nach Berg) mit einigen kleinen Abweichungen (natürlich )


----------



## Trialeddy (3. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (3. Juni 2009)

ist notiert!

Dabei sind: 
Trialeddy
PaulG
supasini
edit: +hummock


----------



## hummock (3. Juni 2009)

Ich auch


----------



## Conzi (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nach aktuellem Plan hänge ich mich mit dran. Ich mache dann gerne wieder den Backguide. Ich bin also 'quasi' Nummer 8a 

Conzi


----------



## supasini (4. Juni 2009)

do simmer dobei...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8514
ich bitte um Anmeldungen!


----------



## Trialeddy (5. Juni 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Bin dabei!



Ich bin raus. Hyperwichtiger Termin!


----------



## supasini (5. Juni 2009)

Hochzeitstag vergessen?


----------



## supasini (9. Juni 2009)

VORSICHT! 
in und um Euskirchen kommt es immer wieder zu Beschädugungen an parkenden Fahrzeugen.
Der Übeltäter wurde gefilmt, ist aber wegen missachtung des Vermummungsverbots noch nicht eindeutig identifiziert.
Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte an den nächsten Fahrradverein!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rJKUfRYOmE"]YouTube - AbwrackprÃ¤mie09[/ame]


----------



## supasini (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo Euskirchener, 
ich fahre morgen früh kurzentschlossen nach Rhens zum Marathon. Wenn noch wer mitfahren will: ich starte gegen 6.45 in EU.
Nachmeldung vor Ort ist wohl kein Problem, ich werde die lange Strecke fahren.


----------



## supasini (21. Juni 2009)

So, ich war noch ein bisschen Exploren und hab mich jetzt auf die Route für nächsten Samstag ziemlich festgelegt. So wird's aussehen:






das geplante Höhenprofil (oder ist das eher ne Drohung? )






ich habe noch einige Infos auf meiner HP zu den geplanten Trails eingestellt...
http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/Aktuelles/Neuenahrer_Flowtrails/neuenahrer_flowtrails.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (21. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> So, ich war noch ein bisschen Exploren und hab mich jetzt auf die Route für nächsten Samstag ziemlich festgelegt. So wird's aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sieht ja schnuckelig aus - könnt ihr mal ein foto aller beteiligten davor und ein foto aller beteiligten danach machen?? ihr seht danach bestimmt noch frisch aus, jungens
viel vergnügen und bei *der* strecke natürlich kette rechts


----------



## sinux (21. Juni 2009)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> das sieht ja schnuckelig aus - könnt ihr mal ein foto aller beteiligten davor und ein foto aller beteiligten danach machen?? ihr seht danach bestimmt noch frisch aus, jungens
> viel vergnügen und bei *der* strecke natürlich kette rechts



blödmann 

... aber supasini hat mir eben noch ein paar geheimtipps gegeben


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. Juni 2009)

Eieiei, das sind aber große Zahlen. Hast Du vielleicht das GPSie auf "Angaben in Zentimetern" umgestellt!?

War nur so 'ne Hoffnung. Da werd ich wohl doch lieber den Steppenwolf mitnehmen, statt das schwere Heckler. Apropos große Zahlen: Die Angabe "Guide, Backguide plus zehn Teilnehmer" wird offenbar sehr großzügig ausgelegt. Wenn das doch so ein Monstertrupp wird, bin ich wieder raus.


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2009)

was soll ich machen...
ich fahre die Tour auf jeden Fall mit dem Liteville, mit Fat Alberts und Lyrik - werde nicht dafür tunen.
Aber schweres Gerät ist nicht erforderlich, ich hoffe, dass weitere Menschen sich durch die einschränkenden Worte in der Ausschreibung von einer Anmeldung abhalten lassen. Leider gibt es im LMB ja keine entsprechende Funktion...


----------



## Enrgy (22. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass weitere Menschen sich durch die einschränkenden Worte in der Ausschreibung von einer Anmeldung abhalten lassen...



...ich achte da eher auf die Eckdaten der Tour. Diese 4km flach in der Mitte zwischen km44 und km48 haben mir dann gesagt, dat is nix, dat kann nix!

Nee nee, is mir zu weit, zu hoch, zu lang und zu schön....



supasini schrieb:


> Leider gibt es im LMB ja keine entsprechende Funktion...



Es sei denn, du machst den Termin verdeckt und schreibst eine genehme Anzahl potentieller Teilnehmer per PM an oder nimmst den Termin nach 10 Anmeldungen wieder raus.


----------



## supasini (22. Juni 2009)

Jo, da hatte ich auch schon dran gedacht - und hab's jetzt auch gemacht. Tour ist versteckt, Anmeldungen sind nicht mehr möglich!
Erfahrungsgemäß reduziert sich die Gruppengröße kurz vor_m Start noch etwas, so dass die angepeilten 10-12 Leute realistisch sein dürften.
Dabei sind:

PaulG
Conzi (Backguide)
hummock
Bagatellschaden
911er-jeck
surftigresa
Eifel-Litti
irieblue
hot-cilli
on any sunday
sinux (übernimmt bei Bedarf die Krabbel- und Abkürzungsgruppe)
Stefan_37
kurvenkratzer

Bitte Absagen einfach hier im Fred posten, dann haben wir den Überblick.
ich freu mich auf Samstag, martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Conzi (23. Juni 2009)

Menno! Warum darf der Sinux immer die Krabbelgruppe leiten...


----------



## sinux (23. Juni 2009)

Conzi schrieb:


> Menno! Warum darf der Sinux immer die Krabbelgruppe leiten...



Du kannst ja den Lumpensammler für die Krabbelgruppe machen


----------



## Conzi (23. Juni 2009)

Aber mal im Ernst: 
Wo kommen die zusätzlichen 600hm im Vergleich zur ursprünglichen LV+Friends-Strecke her? Ist das der Schlenker Rtg. Holzweiler/Bölingen? Meine Beine wissen jetzt schon, dass sie die 2.6khm nicht komplett packen werden  Die 2000hm beim www.MTB-Marathon-Pfronten.de waren schon eine echte Prüfung...

Aber dann kann der sinux mich ja zum Auto guiden


----------



## supasini (23. Juni 2009)

Am Anfang sind ein paar Hm zusätzlich drin, vor allem aber die letzten beiden Berge, die an Himmelfahrt auch geplant waren und die wir nicht mehr genommen haben. Da ist entweder die Variante möglich nach dem Brückentrail fast ohne Hm an der Ahr entlang nach Dernau zu fahren oder noch auf Katzley (ca. 150 Hm) und/oder Alfred-Dahm-Turm (ca. 300 Hm) mitzunehmen. Außerdem gibt es noch nen kleinen Schlenker im Neuenahrer Wald mit ca. 50 Hm.
Kommt schon in etwa hin, vielleicht sind es aber auch nur 2500 Hm, dann aber nicht rumheulen!


----------



## Conzi (24. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Kommt schon in etwa hin, vielleicht sind es aber auch nur 2500 Hm, dann aber nicht rumheulen!



Du glaubst aber nicht ernsthaft, ich würde rumheulen, weil es *zu wenig* Höhenmeter sind, oder?


----------



## supasini (25. Juni 2009)

So, hier der Treffpunkt für Samstag, 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...50.546926,6.999879&spn=0.010226,0.018024&z=16

Es ist die merkwürdige Ausbuchtung vor Kalenborn (östlich)

PÜNKTLICH Start um 11 Uhr!

In EU Start bei mir vor der Tür mit dem LV-mobil um 10.15


Was sehr schön wäre: wenn alle Himmelfahrer ihre Trikots anziehen könnten - wir müssen für die Sponsoren noch ein paar Fotos machen, auf den Himmelfahrt-Fotos sind die Trikots immer so schlecht zu erkennen


----------



## Conzi (26. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

findet das Ganze auch bei Schei*-Wetter statt? Wenn ich mir den Wetterbereicht für Morgen anschaue, dann wird das nicht ganz so spaßig:

_"Am Samstag ist es wechselnd, zeitweise stark bewölkt und es gibt verbreitet Schauer und Gewitter, die örtlich von Starkregen oder Hagel begleitet sein können. Es ist schwül bei Höchsttemperaturen zwischen 21 und 26 Grad. Abgesehen von starken Gewitterböen weht schwacher Wind aus nordöstlichen Richtungen. In der Nacht zum Sonntag lassen die Schauer und Gewitter allmählich nach. Die Tiefstwerte liegen zwischen 18 und 14 Grad."_ Quelle: DWD

Um ehrlich zu sein: ich bin dieses Jahr schon 2x richtig naß geworden und muss das nicht nochmal haben...

Meinungen?

Grüße,
Conzi


----------



## on any sunday (26. Juni 2009)

Schade, aber das wird mir zu feucht, hatte ich schon letzten Sonntag.


----------



## supasini (26. Juni 2009)

Grundsätzlich: wir fahren.
es ist ja gar kein Problem, die Tour bei Wetterkapriolen entsprehcend zu variieren.
Ich hab's oft genug erlebt, dass es dann doch ganz anders wird als angesagt, gerade Gewitter sind ja kaum vorherzusagen.

aber: morgen früh hier noch mal reingucken, bei Katastrophenwetter blasen wir die ganze Chose ab - insbes. für Paul wichtig!
im Zweifel: vorm Losfahren zu Hause mal kurz durchklingeln, 02251 siebenachteins neunachtdrei


----------



## sinux (27. Juni 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich: wir fahren.
> es ist ja gar kein Problem, die Tour bei Wetterkapriolen entsprehcend zu variieren.
> Ich hab's oft genug erlebt, dass es dann doch ganz anders wird als angesagt, gerade Gewitter sind ja kaum vorherzusagen.
> 
> ...



jaja großer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (27. Juni 2009)

Das Wetter sieht hier nicht schlecht aus.
Bitte in Kalenborn die Räder nicht ausladen, ich denke stark darüber nach, den Startort zu verlegen, da die ersten 1,5 h der Tour gut gekürzt werden können und wir dann die spektakulären Sachen trotzdem alle dabei haben und schneller wieder am Auto rürück sind, wenn die Tour abgebrochen werden müsste.
Wir würden dann gemeinsam runter ins Ahrtal fahren und von unten starten.


----------



## supasini (28. Juni 2009)

*Neuenahrer Flowtrails 
oder: Wunsch und Wirklichkeit*


Der Wetterbericht war nicht gerade vielversprechend - eher bedrohlich. So meldete sich auch ein Mitfahrer (OAS) wg. Wetter und einer wg. Verletzung ab. Am Start waren um 11 Uhr 11 Menschen, die zunÃ¤chst mal auf Parkplatzsuche gehen mussten: der geplante Parkplatz war von einer Reitsportveranstaltung belegt mit lauter Menschen, die zum ersten Mal im Leben einen grÃ¶Ãeren HÃ¤nger bewegten und entsprechend gelassen und freundlich mit uns diskutierten, wem der Ã¶ffentliche Parkplatz gehÃ¶rt. Aber MTBler sind ja ein freundliches und einsichtiges VÃ¶lkchen, also flugs zum Sportplatz 2 km weiter gefahren und dort geparkt. 
Die Trails sind herrlich durchweicht und nass, alles dampft und Wurzeln und Felsen haben genau den richtigen Grip um auch die lÃ¤cherlichste Mini-Abfahrt zum Abenteuer zu machen.
Was eigentlich geplant war - und was wir tatsÃ¤chlich gefahren sind

Trail 1: km 2 Akropolis: steil und rutschig, nasse Wurzeln in LÃ¤ngsrichtung, kaum Bremsgrip, normal leicht, heute schwer

Kurvenkratzer und Hummock







PaulG aus den Niederlanden






sinux






und Conzi:






Auf dem Weg zum Schwedenkopf zeigt sich, das tubeless-Systeme mit Milch mehr als 12 Stunden benÃ¶tigen, bis sie richtig abdichten.

Trail 2: km 8 Schwedenkopf: steil, etwas steinig, einfach - so warâs auch

Nach der steinigen Passage






noch trocken und guter Laune:






Trail 3: km 10 Rotweinwanderweg oberhalb von Rech/Mosesquelle: felsiger und ausgesetzter Ahrtrail - die Stufen sind sehr rutschig, nicht fÃ¼r alle/nicht alle fahrbar.
Trails 4: km 14-21 Ringener Wald: typische Waldtrails und -wege: Entfallen wegen Zeitmangel und drohenden Unwettern
Trails 5: km 21 EVA-Turm Silberberg: schnelle kurze Abfahrt zurÃ¼ck Richtung Ahrtal: Entfallen wegen Zeitmangel und drohenden Unwettern
Trail 6: Bunte Kuh: Serpentinenabfahrt bis an die Ahr, Waldboden, etwas Fels, relativ einfach, komplett ohne Umsetzen fahrbar. Sehr schÃ¶n, problemlos, wenn auch rutschig.

surftigresa






PaulG






Eifel-Litti






Trails 7: km 27-40 Rotweinwanderweg, einige schÃ¶ne Ausblicke, Ã¼berwiegend einfache Asphalt- und Schotterwege, 

Trail 8: km 41 Heppinger Berg: lehmige Waldabfahrt mit tiefen Spurrillen: Entfallen wegen Zeitmangel und drohenden Unwettern 

stattdessen haben wir den Weg durchâs Tal gesucht und gefunden und sind vor dem drohenden Gewitter noch schnell auf die Landskrone geflitzt. Bis auf drei haben es auch alle vor dem groÃen Regen geschafft. In der SchutzhÃ¼tte warten wir fast eine Stunde auf ein Nachlassen des Regens um uns dann bei leichtem Regen in die nun vÃ¶llig durchweichte Abfahrt zu stÃ¼rzen. Allerdings hat fast die HÃ¤lfte der Truppe keine Regensachen dabei!

Trail 9: km 43 Landskrone: Serpentinenabfahrt im Wald, einfach, kleine SprÃ¼nge und ein Anlieger, am Ende lange und unangenehme Treppe (ca. 80-100 Stufen, wenig Platz) der Witterung entsprechend mit Vorsicht zu genieÃen, kleinere Ausrutscher und StÃ¼rze gabe es zu verzeichnen
Nach dieser Abfahrt tanken wir in Heppingen am Ã¶ffentlichen Mineralbrunnen und gleiten sinux und 911er-Jeck zum Radweg, da diese sich auf den Heimweg machen wollen. Wir anderen erklimmen im leichten Regen den Neuenahrer Berg und lassen die ersten beiden Abfahrten aus. 

Trail 10: km 55 Neuenahrer Turm: 2 enge Kurven, dann traumhaft flowige Waldabfahrt, Serpentinen, BlÃ¤tter, Sattel runter und die Kuh fliegen lassen! Entfallen wegen Zeitmangel und drohenden Unwettern

Trail 11: km 60 Steckenberg: Aussichtsturm und kurze Abfahrt Entfallen wegen Zeitmangel und drohenden Unwettern


Die Frage ist: Brille oder nicht? Mit Brille keine Sicht wegen Beschlagen, Dreck und Wasser drauf, ohne Brille keine Sicht wegen Dreck in den Augen. Aber egal, macht trotzdem SpaÃ. Man kann sich vorstellen, dass die Abfahrten ohne Matsch und regen richtig schÃ¶n flowig wÃ¤ren.

Trail 12: km 61 LennÃ©-Trail: Trail-Abfahrt, einfache aber sehr schÃ¶ne flowige Abfahrt, in der Mitte durch den Hochseilgarten, am Ende Achterbahn-Feeling
Trail 13: km 64 Trimm-Dich-Pfad: flowige Waldabfahrt, die dann in
Trail 14: km 65 Winkelgasse: eine der verrÃ¼cktesten Abfahrten der Ahrberge, muss man erleben (einfach)

Der BrÃ¼ckentrail entfÃ¤llt aus SicherheitsgrÃ¼nden, ebenso die an der Ahr entlangfÃ¼hrenden, stattdessen geht es auf direktem Weg Ã¼ber den Radweg nach Dernau und von dort auf die HÃ¶he und zurÃ¼ck nach Kalenborn.

Trail 15: km 69 BrÃ¼ckentrail hinter dem Kalvarienberg: Ã¼ber 7 (oder mehr) BrÃ¼cken musst du gehân - bei NÃ¤sse abenteuer, sonst nur SpaÃ. Entfallen wegen Zeitmangel und drohenden Unwettern
Trail 16: km 72 Katzenley: steil, dann Waldserpentinen, teilweise Umsetzen erforderlich, ungefÃ¤hrlich Entfallen wegen Zeitmangel und Unwettern
Trail 17: km 77 Alfred-Dahm-Turm: eine der schÃ¶nsten Serpentinen-Abfahrten der Ahr: eng, komplett ohne Umsetzen fahrbar (wenn manâs kann) Entfallen wegen Zeitmangel und Unwettern
Trail 18: km 78 ausgesetzter Trail an der Ahr Entfallen wegen Zeitmangel und Unwettern

Insgesamt trotz bescheidenem Wetter ne richtig schÃ¶ne Tour mit einer sehr harmonischen Gruppe, keine Verletzten, nur eine Panne, fast alle gemeinsam wieder zum Auto gebracht und Eifel-Litti ist der hÃ¤rteste Hund von allen: er ist von zu Hause mit dem Rad an- und abgereist. 
Bei mir waren es 62 km/1600 Hm bei 4:40 reiner Fahrzeit.

Und nun zum Titel: Planung (dÃ¼nne rote Linie) vs. RealitÃ¤t (dicke grÃ¼ne) sieht dann so aus:






das wÃ¤re sogar ne Tour fÃ¼r den StubenÃ¤ltesten ccFreireiter OG ÃÃ¶skerche gewesen - nicht wahr, Volker?!


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2009)

Schöner Bericht, Martin!

Hört sich interessant an....


----------



## on any sunday (28. Juni 2009)

Schöner Bericht, meine Entscheidung nicht zu fahren, war wohl goldrichtig.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Juni 2009)

Ach, was soll's - Regen hin oder her: Wir haben uns die gute Laune nicht vermiesen lassen und, einmal schön durchgeweicht, war's dann ja auch irgendwie egal. Mal abgehen davon, dass es uns ja erst (um nicht zu sagen: ausgerechnet) am Scheitelpunkt der Tour erwischt hat. Die fehlenden, weil ausgelassenen Trails müssen wir unbedingt irgendwann "abholen".

Vielen Dank, Martin, für die Tour in feuchtfröhlicher Runde! Gerne wieder!


Post scriptum: Und es wäre schön, wenn dann alle adäquat ausgerüstet wären und der Wochenendeinkauf nicht während der Tour erledigt werden muss.


----------



## Trekki (29. Juni 2009)

Sonntag war ich in "Euren" Gebiet, bin die Wisskirchen-CTF mitgefahren. Bei der Ahr-Tour von Supasini habt Ihr wohl Wetter-Pech gehabt. Ich bin, bis auf die Matsche von unten und viel Schweiss, trocken durch gekommen.

War ein schöner Besuch bei Euch.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. Juni 2009)

Trekki schrieb:


> Bei der Ahr-Tour von Supasini habt Ihr wohl Wetter-Pech gehabt.



Ach? Haben wir gar nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Conzi (29. Juni 2009)

Zum Glück hat's nicht angefangen zu regnen - dann wäre das echt hart geworden!  
Aber im Ernst: Schöner Bericht und buenos Dias!


----------



## PaulG (29. Juni 2009)

Danke fürs mitnehmen! Leider komme ich aber wieder um die andere Trails zu fahren.  

Paul
-der die unangenehme Treppe Spass gemacht hat und jetzt weiss dass Holländer nur Derrick brauchen um Deutsch zu lernen-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifel-Litti (29. Juni 2009)

Lieber Herr Supasini! 

Mein Dank für die wunderbare Tour und das perfekte Guiding sei hiermit zum Ausdruck gebracht - aber wegen des Fotos meiner Person weiter oben, bei dem es sich ja wohl nur um eine Fälschung handeln kann, wird mein Rechtsanwalt in Kürze mit Ihnen Kontakt aufnehmen. Ich wünsche Ihnen eine gute Rechtsschutzversicherung und bin sehr gern: Ihr

Eifel-Litti (der härteste Hund? pah: der größte Hinterherfahrer...)

P.S.: Und allen Mitfahrern Dank für die rücksichtsvolle Behandlung: So etwa muss sich betreutes Biken anfühlen

P.P.S.: Dem Herrn G. aus den Niederlanden einen besonderen Dank für die Bike-ergonomische Spontanberatung, hat's echt gebracht, gerade in den Serpentinen. Und meinen beiden Motivatoren zum Ausklang - Conzi und Wolfgang (wie ist doch gleich Dein Forumsname?) - abermaliger Dank für das Herüberhieven auf den letzten Kilometern.


----------



## Conzi (29. Juni 2009)

Um mal ehrlich zu sein: ich finde 'Dein Bild' ist eigentlich das beste des Tages


----------



## supasini (30. Juni 2009)

@Litti: der Herr heißt Kurvenkratzer aka "Der sich das Mars kauft".
aber was das Photo anbelangt: da gibt es von dir doch eh immer den selben Kommentar:


----------



## supasini (14. September 2009)

Gestern war ja mal wieder der jährlich stattfindende Duathlon des TUS Kreuzweingarten-Rheder (5x 2 km Crosslauf, 4x 5,1 km MTB)
Die Sportler von RSV Euskirchen und LC Euskirchen waren gut vertreten und auch recht flott unterwegs, unser schnellster Radfahrer hat nen Schnitt von mehr als 26 km/h hingelegt - Glückwunsch!
Alle Ergebnisse und Photos gibt es auf der HP des TUS, die Ergebnisliste hier eine Aufschlüsselung der Ergebnisse der Fahrer/Läufer von RSV und LC hab ich auf meiner HP eingestellt Klick.
Bilder gibt es hier: http://picasaweb.google.de/TuS.Kreuzweingarten/20090913Duathlon#


----------



## supasini (29. September 2009)

Es wird kalt, es wird früher dunkel, die Motivation sinkt: Es ist mal wieder
*N8Ritt-Zeit!*

Ab sofort 

*jeden Donnerstag ab Euskirchen*, grundsätzlich 
*Startzeit 18.00 Uhr*, genauer 
*Startort kann wechseln*, bitte das LMB beachten und auch dort eintragen.

TN-Bedingungen: funktionsfähiges MTB, Helm, ausreichende Beleuchtung (auch hinten!)

Eine anschließende Einkehr wird ausrücklich nicht ausgeschlossen!

und hier geht es zum ersten Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9220
Eintragen, aber zackzack!


----------



## supasini (30. September 2009)

Leute, was ist los? keiner Lust/Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katerpoldi (30. September 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Leute, was ist los? keiner Lust/Zeit?



keine Zeit,
nächste Woche müsste es aber um die besagte Uhrzeit etc. gehen.


----------



## Conzi (1. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle!

Kann leider auch nicht. 

Muss _"im Wartungsfenster nach Dienst virtuelle XEN-Server von einem Blech aufs andere umziehen und danach die SQL-Datenbanken unseres Sharepoint-Servers an den neuen SQL 2008er anhängen und schauen, ob's (noch/wieder) läuft. Wenn nicht - Kommando zurück..."_

Nicht verstanden? Ich auch nicht 
Aber der Winter ist ja noch lang....

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## supasini (12. Oktober 2009)

Hi Ööskerchener Jonge - und natürlich auch und besonders: Mädche!
wie sieht es aus, wer hat Lust zu nem WP-Team. Einfach wieder zur Selbstmotivation, ohne das Ziel vordere Plätze im Lokalranking zu erreichen.
Was mir wichtig wäre: gemeinsame Touren, evtl. auch andere Spochtarten.

letztes Jahr waren wir ja als "ccFreireiter OG Ööskerche" am Start, das könnten wir wiederholen. Alternativ wäre auch an ein erneutes Antreten des "Betreuten Fahren für Senioren" zu denken...


----------



## sinux (12. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Ööskerchener Jonge - und natürlich auch und besonders: Mädche!
> wie sieht es aus, wer hat Lust zu nem WP-Team. Einfach wieder zur Selbstmotivation, ohne das Ziel vordere Plätze im Lokalranking zu erreichen.
> Was mir wichtig wäre: gemeinsame Touren, evtl. auch andere Spochtarten.
> 
> letztes Jahr waren wir ja als "ccFreireiter OG Ööskerche" am Start, das könnten wir wiederholen. Alternativ wäre auch an ein erneutes Antreten des "Betreuten Fahren für Senioren" zu denken...



ich bin dabei....als rote Laterne


----------



## Trialeddy (12. Oktober 2009)

DAbei!

CD Eddy

Verkaufe meinen Laufradsatz: DT Swiss 5.1 D, XTR Naben, vorne Steckachse, 203 XT Scheiben (neu), Nobby Nic mit spezial schlauchlos System, 1 Jahr alt.


----------



## Alexson1985 (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und würde mich erstmal gerne vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Alex, ich bin fast 24 Jahre jung und studiere im 3.Semester in Rheinbach Business Administration. Neben dem Lernen habe ich viele andere Sportarten, die ich gerne ausübe wie Fußball, Snowboard etc. eig. alles was Spaß macht.

Da ich seit geraumer Zeit (3-4 Monaten) ein neues Hobby habe (MTB)  wollte ich hier mal fragen ob es vielleicht Möglichkeiten gibt sich eurer Runde anzuschließen, sofern es OK ist.

Was ich mir darunter so vorstelle sind ggf. Touren zusammen (kenne mich nicht besonders gut um Rheinbach und Umgebung aus), vielleicht wenn genügend Training vorhanden ist auch mal einen Wettkampf mitmachen und alles was dazu gehört und Spass macht 

Also wenn Lust da ist, würde ich gerne mal-auch unter der Woche - ein bisschen mitfahren.


Viele Grüße, Alex


----------



## supasini (12. Oktober 2009)

Team ist gegründet, bitte um Beitrittsgesuche!
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/173

als weitere Mitstreiter sind Conzi und Kater zunächst mal gesetzt, weiter Interessenten kommen auf die Warteliste und rücken dann ggf. bei Absage eines der üblichen Verdächtigen nach.

@Alexson1985: zur Mitgliedschaft im WP-Team: s.o. - Beteiligung bei Unternehmungen: stets gerne! Herzlich willkommen im Lokalforum.


----------



## Conzi (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo meine radelnden Freunde!

Ich muss mich dieses Jahr aus Zeitgründen leider aus dem Winterpokalgeschehen ausklinken. Ich mache meinen Platz daher einem Nachrücker frei! 

Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich Euch ganz alleine durch den Wald eiern lasse - ich werde das Treiben hier genau verfolgen und mich an die eine oder andere Tour dranhängen ;-)

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## sinux (14. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Team ist gegründet, bitte um Beitrittsgesuche!
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/173
> 
> als weitere Mitstreiter sind Conzi und Kater zunächst mal gesetzt, weiter Interessenten kommen auf die Warteliste und rücken dann ggf. bei Absage eines der üblichen Verdächtigen nach.
> ...



Herr Supasini,
muss ich denn auf Knieen rutschen....
Ich schrieb doch bereits - ich bin dabei


----------



## supasini (14. Oktober 2009)

ne, du musst nicht auf knien rutschen - nur im WP auf Team beitreten klicken!

und da der Conzi ausgefallen ist: wir brauchen noch ne Nummer 5.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2009)

*!!! Wanted !!! *

*ein fünfter Mann/eine fünfte Frau für das Winterpokalteam*

*ccFreerider OG Ööskerche*​
Anforderungsprofil:

Leidensfähigkeit
Selbstverleugnung
zu schweres Fahrrad
zu viel Federweg
geringes Fahrkönnen
Motivationsprobleme

Wenn Sie alle Fragen mit einem uneingeschränkten "joo, vielleicht, manchmal" enthusiastisch beantworten können sind SIE unsere Frau/unser Mann.

Bitte richten Sie Ihre aussagekräftige Bewerbung an diesen Fred - wir werden sie selbstverständlich nicht vertraulich behandeln und stellen Sie einen Aufnahmeantrag hier.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Oktober 2009)

Sehr geehrter supasini,

Anbei meine aussagekräfige Bewerbung:
*- Leidensfähigkeit ? *Auf jeden Fall. Schliesslich schleppe ich schon mehrere Jahre die Wohlstandsplautze auf dem Bike mit mir rum.
*- Selbstverleugnung ? *"Ich tue dies weil ich ein absolut reines Gewissen habe"
*- zu schweres Fahrrad ? *Naja, aber die Killerplauze kompensiert so einiges !
*- zu viel Federweg ? *Oh ja, gerade erst vor kurzem quitterte meine RS Reba die Nichtbenutzung von 90mm Federweg mit zusammenstauchen auf 10mm und wollte auch nach freundlichstem Bitten&Betteln nicht wieder mehr preisgeben
*- geringes Fahrkönnen ?* Gerade aus geht ganz gut.......ist das schon zu viel ?
*- Motivationsprobleme ?* Eigentlich hab ich gar kein Bock auf WP, hab mir aber ne Lampe gekauft und die quängelt jetzt permanent rum sie wolle auch mal benutzt werden.

Also wenn's reicht das ich den ein oder anderen N8-Ride oder WE-Tour mitmache dann übernehme ich gerne den Job als fünftes Rad am Wagen.
Über eine Einladung zu einer persönlichen Vorstellungsfahrt würde sich meine Lampe sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Hr. Schraeg alias Hubert


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2009)

Na Hä Hubäät,
das hört sich doch vielversprechend an.
dann stell doch einfach mal den Antrag im WP, den ich dann bestätigen kann (obigem Link folgen, auf "Mitglied werden" oder so klicken.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Na Hä Hubäät,
> das hört sich doch vielversprechend an.
> dann stell doch einfach mal den Antag im WP, den ich dann bestätigen kann (obigem Link folgen, auf "Mitglied werden" oder so klicken.
> p.s. - kannst du meinen Nachnamen noch aus deinem Posting löschen? Danke!



OKI DOKI ! Schon erledigt, sorry wg. dem Namen.


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2009)

Prima, bist dabei.
Der letzte freie Platz ist für den Kater reserviert, der aber zur Zeit mit der Family im Urlaub ist.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. Oktober 2009)

Sauber, freu mich schon auf den ersten gemeinsamen Nachtritt.
Meine Lampe natürlich auch


----------



## Eifelwolf (15. Oktober 2009)

Holla, welche Jungs habe ich denn da in der *bike* 11/2009 entdeckt... ?


----------



## MasifCentralier (15. Oktober 2009)

Wen wen wen? Meine Bike liegt zu Hause Mist!


----------



## supasini (16. Oktober 2009)

und hier gibt es die "wahre" Geschichte - leider noch nicht ganz fertig...
http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/EifelX/Duren-Trier_2009/duren-trier_2009.html


@massiver: wobei sich dann die Frage stellt, was "zu Hasue" aus geografischer Sicht bei dir bedeutet?
ich hab gesehen, du versuchs immer noch dein goldie zu nem traumpreis unter die Leute zu bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Oktober 2009)

Heut morgen mal was langeweile gehabt:


 



bekommt man sowas in die Signatur ?


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2009)

soweit ich weiß funktionieren in den Sigs keine Bilder (was gut ist: stell dir das mal vor, was das für unendliche lange Freds würden!)

aber nett gemacht!


----------



## Enrgy (17. Oktober 2009)

Zum EifelX PartII:
hätte eher gedacht, daß der deutsche Schaffner für Recht+Ordnung sorgt und es in Italien locker zugeht...

Bin schon gespannt auf den "Directors Cut" eures Abenteuers...


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2009)

weiter geht's mit den Eifel-Merkwürdigkeiten - Tag 1 des 2. Teils ist komplett, ich geh jetzt aber erstmal was radeln


----------



## katerpoldi (17. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Prima, bist dabei.
> Der letzte freie Platz ist für den Kater reserviert, der aber zur Zeit mit der Family im Urlaub ist.



der kater ist zurück und natürlich beim WP dabei. antrag ist schon gestellt, chefe
dann werd ich mir mal heute abend die langfassung eures eifelX reinziehen, gratuliere übrigens auf diesem wege zum bike-auftritt


----------



## supasini (17. Oktober 2009)

So, wir sind komplett. Jetzt musst du nur noch deine Sig anpassen, sonst wirst du zum falschen Team geleitet (wobei das ein schönes ist!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockforce (21. Oktober 2009)

hat hier zufällig jemand interesse an einem rennrad ? 

hätte eins günstig abzugeben.


----------



## FLASHo (22. Oktober 2009)

Moje
kannst mal paar Ausstattungsdetails nennen und evtl. die Rahmenhöhe? 
Am besten auch noch en Preisrahmen den du dir so vorstellst.
gruß chris


----------



## supasini (27. Oktober 2009)

fährt irgendjemand von den Euskirchenern mit zum TT-Auswärtsspiel am Sonntag in Willingen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9303
Hintergrund (völlig uneigennützig): suche ne Fahrgemeinschaft, hätte aber nur das kleine Auto zu bieten. Also zu zweit im kleinen oder mit 3-4 Leuten in nem großen Auto (3: Alex, 4: Jörg?)


----------



## katerpoldi (27. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> fährt irgendjemand von den Euskirchenern mit zum TT-Auswärtsspiel am Sonntag in Willingen?
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9303
> Hintergrund (völlig uneigennützig): suche ne Fahrgemeinschaft, hätte aber nur das kleine Auto zu bieten. Also zu zweit im kleinen oder mit 3-4 Leuten in nem großen Auto (3: Alex, 4: Jörg?)



ich bin nicht dabei.
sorry. 

der kater


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hubert kann auch nicht ! Muti hat am Sonntach Jeburtstach.
Hab eh den falschen Klepper für Bikepark Aktionen, aber was nich is kann ja noch werden.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (27. Oktober 2009)

Ähm, das wird keine Bikepark-Aktion. Melanie plant eine Tour im Sauerland. Die Bikeparks nehmen wir "nur mit". Man kann da auch einfache Strecken runterfahren.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Oktober 2009)

Achso, ich hatte das so verstanden als ob ihr von Bikepark zu Bikepark pendeln wolltet und die dann auch gleich runter schreddert. Dann wärs ja auch mitm Hardtail gegangen. Schade, aber Mutti geht vor


----------



## sinux (27. Oktober 2009)

Passe auch.... 
Vielleicht kriegen wir aber am Wochenende mal was lokales, weniger zeitaufwändiges gestartet

Der sinux


----------



## FLASHo (28. Oktober 2009)

schade bei ner runde im bikepark wäre ich definitiv dabei gewesen ;D


----------



## Bagatellschaden (28. Oktober 2009)

Dabei weiß doch jeder, dass Team Tomburg ausschließlich in Bikeparks unterwegs ist: Eifel, Pfälzer Wald, Vinschgau, Gardasee, Finale, Schweiz, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (31. Oktober 2009)

RuEU war heute im Ahrtal unterwegs: beginnend im Neuenahrer Stadtwald haben wir (fast) alle Trails ahraufwärts aufgerollt. Auch für die Rennradfahrer vom RSV ein Riesenspaß, ich sag nur: Neuenahrer Turm - Steckenberg - Lenné-Trail - Achterbahn - Trimmdich-Pfad - Winkelgasse - Brückentrail - Katzley (incl. Hammel-Gedenken) - Krausberg - Spielplatz - Alfred-Dahm-Turm 

In der letzten Abfahrt hat Futzy mal wieder richtig gezaubert: so ist er eingestiegen:







dannach fast in jeder Kurve ein anderer Move, das müssen wir mal filmen gehen


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> so ist er eingestiegen:



 Mein Gott, der arme Bub! Hat er sich doll weh getan? Was da alles passieren kann, wenn man abseits der geteerten Radwege unterwegs ist!
Ich hoffe, ihr habt mit vereinten Kräften diesen fiesen Stein aus der Fahrspur geräumt, reicht ja schon, wenn sich einer dort überschlägt! 
Oder wenigstens mit vielen Ästen diese gefährliche Abfahrt unpassierbar gemacht, damit nicht noch weitere Opfer zu beklagen sind. Nachher stolpert da noch ein Wandersmann über diese gefährliche Klippe! Nicht auszudenken, was das für Folgen haben könnte....


----------



## Handlampe (31. Oktober 2009)

TT war auch im Ahrtal unterwegs. 

Mit Felix hatten wir in unserer kleinen Truppe auch einen waren Künstler auf dem Rad dabei. 
Wahnsinn was der Kollege runter und vor allen Dingen auch rauf fährt bzw. hüpft.






Wir sind den Trail über den Schildkopf gefahren. Ich denke, 80 % ist Felix gefahren....der Wahnsinn. Eigentlich ist das eher ein Weglein zum Wandern bzw. Klettern...ich denke bei mir lag die Zeit auf dem Rad so bei 30-40%....oder waren es doch nur 20


----------



## Enrgy (31. Oktober 2009)

Der dürre Baum ist jetzt nicht sooo der Bringer, aber ansonsten auch ein sicherer Kandidat für den Kalender!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Der dürre Baum ist jetzt nicht sooo der Bringer, aber ansonsten auch ein sicherer Kandidat für den Kalender!



was will man machen wenn man bis über die Baumwuchsgrenze hinaus fährt


----------



## supasini (1. November 2009)

schönes Bild Uwe, bei uns war das Problem, dass wir mit überwiegend RR-Fahrern unterwegs waren. das führt dazu, dass wir ne Abfahrt mehr drangehängt haben und trotzdem eine halbe Stunde weniger Fahrzeit als beim Exploren hatten: Radweg bis zum ersten Berg mit 25 km/h, dannach jede Rampe Rennen, und das geilste waren solche Sprüche: vor der Spielplatzabfahrt, die wir noch schnell ins Programm genommen hatten, weil wir einen Mitfahrer auf die Asphaltabfahrt vom Krausberg setzen mussten - er hatte die Nase voll von Trails: wenn wir da runter fahren, fahren wir dann auch nochmal bergauf? - JA! - (seeehr breites Grinsen, völlig ernst: ) Geil, dann fahre ich auch nochmal mit runter!
Also keine/kaum Zeit zum Bidler machen, nur bergab konnte ich ein bisschen was rausfahren. DAnn war aber die Gefahrt, dass ich keinen Spass mehr an den Abfahrten hatte, weil ich irgendwo im schiebenden Pulk hängen blieb  - und bei dem Programm von gestern ist ja klar, dass man auf kaum eine Abfahrt verzichten möchte, oder?

Merkwürdige Gesellen, merkwürdige Sprüche, es werden zwischendurch ritualisierte Spottlieder gesungen, aber grundsätzlich kann man sich verstehen und mögen.

Aber jetzt zu was ganz anderem: Donnerstag erster N8Ritt der WP-Saison, Start um 18 Uhr am Spielplatz Mitbachaue. Ich bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen! schlechtes Wetter gilt nicht als Ausrede!!!


----------



## sinux (1. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> Aber jetzt zu was ganz anderem: Donnerstag erster N8Ritt der WP-Saison, Start um 18 Uhr am Spielplatz Mitbachaue. Ich bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen! schlechtes Wetter gilt nicht als Ausrede!!!




Muss leider passen....
Ex-Kollege feiert sein 25-jähriges Dienstjubiläum (im Sion....)

Habe gerade schon "vorgeritten" bei dem Gegenwind zählt das auch schon als WP Tour


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> schönes Bild Uwe, bei uns war das Problem, dass wir mit überwiegend RR-Fahrern unterwegs waren. das führt dazu, dass wir ne Abfahrt mehr drangehängt haben und trotzdem eine halbe Stunde weniger Fahrzeit als beim Exploren hatten: Radweg bis zum ersten Berg mit 25 km/h, dannach jede Rampe Rennen, und das geilste waren solche Sprüche: vor der Spielplatzabfahrt, die wir noch schnell ins Programm genommen hatten, weil wir einen Mitfahrer auf die Asphaltabfahrt vom Krausberg setzen mussten - er hatte die Nase voll von Trails: wenn wir da runter fahren, fahren wir dann auch nochmal bergauf? - JA! - (seeehr breites Grinsen, völlig ernst: ) Geil, dann fahre ich auch nochmal mit runter!
> Also keine/kaum Zeit zum Bidler machen, nur bergab konnte ich ein bisschen was rausfahren. DAnn war aber die Gefahrt, dass ich keinen Spass mehr an den Abfahrten hatte, weil ich irgendwo im schiebenden Pulk hängen blieb  - und bei dem Programm von gestern ist ja klar, dass man auf kaum eine Abfahrt verzichten möchte, oder?
> 
> Merkwürdige Gesellen, merkwürdige Sprüche, es werden zwischendurch ritualisierte Spottlieder gesungen, aber grundsätzlich kann man sich verstehen und mögen.



Da muss ich dir recht geben, obwohl ich zu meiner schande gestehen muss das ich einmal mitgesprintet bin und sogar den einzigsten "halbsturz" des tages fabriziert hatte. aber man hat schon ziemlich eindeutig erkennen können wer öfters auf dem mtb sitzt. klasse fand ich auch die "ich-sitz-auf-dem-oberrohr-und-fahr-alles-mit-blockiertem-hinterrad-technik". das hat mich viel staub schlucken lassen.



supasini schrieb:


> Aber jetzt zu was ganz anderem: Donnerstag erster N8Ritt der WP-Saison, Start um 18 Uhr am Spielplatz Mitbachaue. Ich bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen! schlechtes Wetter gilt nicht als Ausrede!!!



Bin dabei ! Kannst du mir mal nen GoogleErde-Link schicken wo genau der Spielplatz Mitbachaue ist ? Mitbach sagt mir zwar was aber den Spielplatz kenne ich nicht. Wenns nicht regnet reise ich mit Bike an, das gibt Extrapunkte


----------



## Enrgy (1. November 2009)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... die "ich-sitz-auf-dem-oberrohr-und-fahr-alles-mit-blockiertem-hinterrad-technik"...



Und solche Leute nehmt ihr mit auf Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Futzy (1. November 2009)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Und solche Leute nehmt ihr mit auf Trails?



Wenn man die Person kennt, will man garnicht ohne sie fahren.^^
gute Laune in Person!

Henning


----------



## Trialeddy (1. November 2009)

Bin Donnerstag bis Sonntag im Black Wood Forest.


----------



## supasini (1. November 2009)

schade!
würde gerne morgen früh den WP einläuten, Nideggen oder Ahrberge, 3-4 std. - jemand zeit? gehe jetzt schlafen, gucke morgen früh ins forum, ansonsten per tel.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2009)

Trialeddy schrieb:


> Bin Donnerstag bis Sonntag im Black Wood Forest.


Nimm dein Board mit 



supasini schrieb:


> schade!
> würde gerne morgen früh den WP einläuten, Nideggen oder Ahrberge, 3-4 std. - jemand zeit? gehe jetzt schlafen, gucke morgen früh ins forum, ansonsten per tel.


Bin schon auf der Arbeit, schade !


----------



## Frorider86 (2. November 2009)

Moin,
der FLASHo und ich waren letztens auf´m altbekannten Trail unterwegs... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TPJW-w7dPg"]YouTube - Tobi und Chris auf dem Ameisentrail[/ame]

Und wehe jmd hat bessere Zeiten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. November 2009)

Mit welcher Kamera habt ihr das gemacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FLASHo (2. November 2009)

des is ne VIO POV aber leider wird die quali bei youtube immer was mies weiß auch net wodran das liegt


----------



## Frorider86 (2. November 2009)

V.i.o. Pov.1


----------



## katerpoldi (5. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> s
> Aber jetzt zu was ganz anderem: Donnerstag erster N8Ritt der WP-Saison, Start um 18 Uhr am Spielplatz Mitbachaue. Ich bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen! schlechtes Wetter gilt nicht als Ausrede!!!



Ich muss leider auch passen, ich bin doch noch in eine Veranstaltung reingekommen, die sich mit unserem Nightride überschneidet.
Sorry.


----------



## Futzy (7. November 2009)

Ich war gestern mit Papa in Binzenbach und hatte mal wieder
einige meiner kreativen Momente...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REK5SCf5xLk"]YouTube- Binzenbach[/ame]


----------



## supasini (7. November 2009)

mal wieder seeehr geil. 
Vor allem, wenn man den Trail kennt und weiß, dass man selber nicht jede Kurve ohne Fehlerpunkt schafft!)


----------



## Enrgy (7. November 2009)

Wie ist die Bremsleitung vorne verlegt? In der ersten Kehre drehst du ja den Lenker einmal durch...


----------



## Frorider86 (7. November 2009)




----------



## Futzy (7. November 2009)

Die Vordere geht durch den Schaft zur Nabe und die Hintere ganz normal.
Danke danke,. =]


----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2009)

Futzy schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit Papa in Binzenbach und hatte mal wieder
> einige meiner kreativen Momente...
> 
> 
> YouTube- Binzenbach



Beneidenswert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. November 2009)

Coole Action Futzy 

Dafür braucht man sicherlich sowas hier :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (7. November 2009)

Coole Wurst!

Das Trial-Update für die Brainbox muss ich mir auch mal runterladen. Haste 'ne Webadresse dazu?


----------



## Handlampe (7. November 2009)

Wieder Mal ein feines Ding, Henning. Gerade die Aktion mit dem rückwärts-in-die-Kurve-reinrollen. Coole Idee- hätt ich auch mal selber drauf kommen können


----------



## supasini (14. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9482
Wir freuen uns über eine rege Teilnahme!


----------



## supasini (15. November 2009)

wer fährt gleich mit Rad? würde gerne ein Ründchen drehen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2009)

oh schade, um elf war ich schon unterwegs. lange runde über urfttal bis blankenheim. absolut trailfrei  dafür mit matsch


----------



## supasini (15. November 2009)

ich bin gerade zurück aus dem Rheinbacher Wald: mit Trails und wenig Schlamm


----------



## supasini (17. November 2009)

musste leider den N8Ritt am Donnerstag canceln - Probe.
würde gerne am Do im Laufe des tagesfahren - jemand Zeit und Lust? ich hätte zwischen ca. 11 Uhr und 17.30 Uhr für eine Tour Zeit - muss das 101 einweihen gehen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2009)

Okidoki ! Schade dann werd ich wohl ne Runde ab Kommern fahren.
Wer mitkommen möchte klickt HIER


----------



## cepaea (18. November 2009)

Hi Sini,  zwei Stündchen hätte ich Zeit, ich könnte dich ein Stück begleiten, wenn tatsächlich alle andern arbeiten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (18. November 2009)

das wäre ja fein 
uhrzeit per GPN, ja?


----------



## Frorider86 (22. November 2009)

Aloha,

wer kam mir denn Heute alles auf´m A-Trail entgegen...so zw. 14.30-15Uhr?

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## Conzi (26. November 2009)

Hallo, 

kann sein, dass ich "hinter Dir durchgestochen" bin, als Du gerade vom Parkplatz von "schieben" auf "treten" gewechselt hast. Um die Zeit bin ich am Fuß des Arloffer Bergs in Richtung BAM vorbeigekommen...

Schöne Grüße
Conzi


----------



## Frorider86 (26. November 2009)

Jop...dit war meine Wenigkeit


----------



## supasini (26. November 2009)

mein Papa hat ganz aufgeregt bei uns am Sonntag nachmittag angerufen: "Da haben ein paar Jungs im Arloffer Wald überall Sprungschanzen gebaut und heizen mit Plastikritterrüstungen den Berg runter!!! Find ich total gut, geniaal!"
Darauf meine Mutter: "und die Jungs SCHIEBEN wieder hoch - da bin ich vor ein paar Jahren noch mit den Fahrrad hochgefahren."


----------



## FLASHo (27. November 2009)

Hehe 
ja mit unsern Bikes is das hochfahren immer ne Qual. Deshalb bevorzugen wir dann wenn schon den Asphaltweg der was weiter links Parallel dazu verläuft ;D ansonsten haben wir keine Energie mehr zum Pedalieren wenn wir runterdüsen hehe
Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (30. November 2009)

ich bin das heute mal testen gewesen: die doubles sind mir zu weit, da lande ich viel zu früh. trau mich nicht an die richtige geschwindigkeit ran - müsst ihr mir mal zeigen, wie ihr das macht. aber so nass wie heute ist's eh kein sooo großer spaß. insgesamt habt ihr das aber schön gebaut: dezent, nicht zu groß, nicht gefährlich, aber spaßig.
(und ich bin auch mit dem rad wieder hochgefahren )


----------



## Frorider86 (30. November 2009)

supasini schrieb:


> dezent, nicht zu groß, nicht gefährtlich, aber spaßig.



Das war der Plan
Freut uns das es gefällt

Freuen uns immer über neue "Mitfahrer"

Happy Trails

der Fro


----------



## supasini (30. November 2009)

ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber mit dem Trail verbindet mich eine mind. 35jährige Geschichte


----------



## Futzy (10. Januar 2010)

_Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere schon mitbekommen, dass ich mir ein BMX-Rad zugelegt habe.
Hier sind meine ersten Versuche. =]_

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=extWM6kaKKI"]YouTube- Jahresstart 2010.wmv[/ame]


----------



## supasini (10. Januar 2010)

wenn ich keine bremse hätte könnte ich das auch ...




















nee - wie gewohnt: sehr geiel, das!


----------



## FLASHo (11. Januar 2010)

junge junge gehst da ja mal wieder gut ab ;D
aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir nur raten aufm BMX paar Flatland Tricks zu üben die machen sau spaß brauchste aber axel pegs für
Gruß Chris


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2010)

Krasse Mütze alta ! 
Sieht jut aus was de da machst, wär froh ich bekäm das zu Fuss hin


----------



## Enrgy (11. Januar 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> ...wär froh ich bekäm das zu Fuss hin



Och, wart mal bis das taut und wieder überfriert, dann drehste aber ganz schnell solche Pirouetten auch ohne Rad...


Sehr gut gefällt mir, daß die Tricks auch auf Schnee gezeigt werden. Da werden so manchem "echten" BMXer die Haare zu Berge stehen


----------



## Frorider86 (2. März 2010)

V O R S I C H T !

Mehrere Bäume liegen auf dem Ameisentrail.
- Im ersten Abschnitt gleich in der ersten schnellen Rechtskurve,
- Im zweiten Teil, mitten im Wald und kurz vor´m Querweg 
- Dritter Teil ist Frei.

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. März 2010)

Baum-Info-Teil2:

Der kleine Serpentinentrail vom Haus Kahlenbusch beim Museum  hinuter ist für die nächsten Wochen / Monate wohl hinüber. Hier sind ein paar dicke Kawenzmänner umgekippt. Die haben auch den Zaun vom Museum kapott jemacht. Muss die mal was heiss machen, vielleicht mähen die die dann klein ! Ansosnten muss ich mal mit dem Fichtenmopped da anrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2010)

Lieber Hubäät - ich hab' mich den ganzen Tach jeplacht & oute mich jetzt als Aboriginee der Kölner Bucht: Watt in alle Welt ist ein Fichtenmopped?
Erweitere meinen Horizont - die Sonne zieht bei uns noch tiefe Bahnen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. März 2010)

Fichtenmopped wird in einschlägigen Fachmagazinen auch als Kettensäge beschrieben !


----------



## Pete04 (15. März 2010)

Ich muss' mal öfter "die Maus kucken" (bei 5 Kurzen ja kein Problem) - dann riech ich auch die Kettensäge! Bedankt - wie wir Holländer sagen!


----------



## yogi71 (18. März 2010)

Nee nee, der pete!


----------



## supasini (19. März 2010)

Liebe Freunde von der bauenden Fraktion (Fro?) - ganz dickes Kompliment! Die notwendigen Umbauarbeiten haben den A.-Trail noch viel schöner werden lassen 
Jetzt brauch ich nur mal nen Trainingsnachmittag, damit ich das Ding auch komplett fahren lerne. Ich glaube, mit dem neuen Rad geht das besser als mit seinem Vorgänger


----------



## sinux (19. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ...... W.-Trail ......



Jetzt hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge W.-Trail ?!?!? Steh ich auf'm Schlauch?


----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde von der bauenden Fraktion (Fro?) - ganz dickes Kompliment! Die notwendigen Umbauarbeiten haben den A.-Trail noch viel schöner werden lassen
> Jetzt brauch ich nur mal nen Trainingsnachmittag, damit ich das Ding auch komplett fahren lerne. Ich glaube, mit dem neuen Rad geht das besser als mit seinem Vorgänger



Moin,

jo freut uns das es gefällt.
Nur wurde der erste Teil ja komplett zerstört
Sind am überlegen, ob wir nun weiter machen...mal sehen

Happy trails

Der Fro


----------



## supasini (19. März 2010)

ich befürchte, dass da u.U. die "Zerstörer" auf der "richtigen" Seite des Gesetzes stehen...
Vielleicht sollten wir tatsächlich mal gemeinsam überlegen, ob es ne Chance gibt, solche Trails zu legalisieren - mir und einigen anderen hier schwebt schon länger die Gründung einer DIMB-IG Nordeifel mit Sitz in Euskirchen vor. Da gibt es ja den Leitfaden Legalize Freeride etc...


----------



## Frorider86 (19. März 2010)

Die Idee kam uns auch schon
Na mal abwarten, was jetzt mit dem restlichen Trail passiert.
Wir werden jetzt eh wieder weniger dort zu finden sein...die Bikeparks machen ja langsam auf und das DH-Training ruft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> ich befürchte, dass da u.U. die "Zerstörer" auf der "richtigen" Seite des Gesetzes stehen...
> Vielleicht sollten wir tatsächlich mal gemeinsam überlegen, ob es ne Chance gibt, solche Trails zu legalisieren - mir und einigen anderen hier schwebt schon länger die Gründung einer DIMB-IG Nordeifel mit Sitz in Euskirchen vor. Da gibt es ja den Leitfaden Legalize Freeride etc...



wär ich dabei ! wollte eh schon immer dimb mitglied werden


----------



## FLASHo (20. März 2010)

Ja die Idee ist definitiv gut, aber was denkt ihr wielange es dauert bis man das ganze mit der Stadt dann durch hat bis der Trail legalisiert ist?
Gruß Chris


----------



## Frorider86 (20. März 2010)

Aber ich wäre auch dabei!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. März 2010)

supasini schrieb:


> mir und einigen anderen hier schwebt schon länger die Gründung einer DIMB-IG Nordeifel mit Sitz in Euskirchen vor. Da gibt es ja den Leitfaden Legalize Freeride etc...



Ich bin ja schon DIMBo; bei einer IG Nordeifel würde ich mich dann noch besser vertreten sehen und demzufolge mitmachen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. März 2010)

FLASHo schrieb:


> Ja die Idee ist definitiv gut, aber was denkt ihr wielange es dauert bis man das ganze mit der Stadt dann durch hat bis der Trail legalisiert ist?
> Gruß Chris



Das ist leider immer so, die Mühlen der Bürokratie mahlen zwar langsam aber sie mahlen ! Ausdauer und Beharrlichkeit zahlen sich nicht nur beim Biken aus !


----------



## supasini (20. März 2010)

es gibt ja die DIMB IG Rhein-Sieg, der "Chef" sitzt in Rheinbach. Allerdings ist diese IG tatsächlich eher Bonn und auch 7Gebirge etc. orientiert, so dass ich es legitim fände, für die ganzen bekloppten hier in EU ne eigene IG zu gründen. Ic hwerde mal Helmut (Rhein-Sieg) und Thomas (DIMB-Chef) kontaktieren und dann ggf. nen neuen Fred hierfür aufmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frorider86 (20. März 2010)

Habe mir mal das DIMB PDF zum Thema Legalize DH&FR grob durchgeschaut.
Wäre mal interessant, wer hier überhaupt Interesse dran hätte eine Strecke mit Hindernissen zu haben. Wenn wa nur 5-8 Mann sind, wird´s wahrscheinlich knapp was zu erreichen.
Wir erwarten bis dahin was Sini in Erfahrung bringen kann


----------



## redrace (21. März 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Fichtenmopped wird in einschlägigen Fachmagazinen auch als Kettensäge beschrieben !



HUHU
Es gibt jetzt auch "Fichtenbikes"


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. März 2010)

redrace schrieb:


> HUHU
> Es gibt jetzt auch "Fichtenbikes"



Was ist eine Kenntensage?


----------



## Enrgy (21. März 2010)

Jaja, wenn die Lehrlinge nix zu tun haben...

Hier wurde wenigstens zuende gedacht...


----------



## sinux (26. März 2010)

Sachmal Jongens en Meisjes,
hier bietet mal wieder jemand ne "Bezahltour = 10" rund um Euskirchen an.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9607 


Ich erinner mich da an eine Tour inkl. Diskussion vom letzten Jahr 

Kennt jemand den Medienmensch (er hat sagenhafte '0' Beiträge im forum)


----------



## supasini (26. März 2010)

der schraeg kennt die - ist immerhin auch auf deren hp verlinkt und so.
die kohle hat sich letztes jahr auf duschmöglichkeiten und verpflegung bezogen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. März 2010)

jo, ich kenn die..
geht einfach drum leuten die sich sonst nicht so groß hier auskennen ne  tour bzw. einen gemeinsamen mtb-tag zu organisieren.
in den 10 sin verpflegung während der tour, duschmöglichkeit, bikewash und pasta nach der tour enthalten.
so wie ichs sehe ist die anmeldung derzeit geschlossen.
es werden zwei streckenlängen in drei "leistungsgruppen" angeboten.
nicht zu vergleichen mit komerziell angebotenen touren von mtb-guides sondern einfach ne tour von bikern für biker !
ich selber bin die letzten zwei touren auch mitgefahren und das teilnehmerfeld war durchweg meist zufrieden / begeistert.
auch dieses jahr unterstütze ich die jungs ein wenig, auf meinen rat hin gibts z.b. kein gps und markierungen.

finds generell immer gut wenn jemand was in sachen mtb auf die beine stellt. wie auch sini mit der liteville geschichte, was sicherlich ne andere liga ist, da der organisatorische aufwand und das angebot wesentlich höher ist. aber so kocht jeder halt sein süppchen, der eine auf großer flamme und andere auf kleiner !


----------



## Johnson1986 (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich fahre seid ca. einem halben Jahr MTB. 
Leider habe ich noch nicht allzuviele Trails in der Umgebung Euskirchen gefunden. Kennt jemand ein paar gute Single-, downhill-, oder Freeridetrails in Euskirchen und Umgebung (Flamersheimer Wald, Steinbachtalsperre, Hardtwald, Billiger Wald, Schavener Heide, Katzensteine etc...) Wäre super wenn Ihr die Trails auf einer Karte einzeichen könntet oder sowas in der Art. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Frorider86 (14. Januar 2012)

Servus,

es gibt auch nicht Viele  
Meinste richtige DH und FR Strecken oder einfach nur Waldwege die Bergab gehen!?

Grüße


----------



## Johnson1986 (14. Januar 2012)

Nach schönen etwas längeren Singletrails aber auch nach Downhill- und/oder Freeridetrails wo ich mich ausprobieren kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni0808 (14. Januar 2012)

@Johnson: Wir nehmen immer gerne Interessierte Trailsucher bei unseren Touren mit. Also meld dich einfach in unserer IG.

Gruß

Günni


----------



## Enrgy (14. Januar 2012)

Ist zwar nicht ganz mein Gebiet, aber die Problematik ist eigentlich überall dieselbe: In Foren und auf Webseiten verbreitete Trails, gebaute Strecken etc. locken innerhalb kurzer Zeit (1-2 Jahre max) Scharen an Langhub-Touristen aus gut und gerne 200km Umkreis an, die oft relativ wenig Sensibilität für die Situationen vor Ort haben.
Nach dem starken Ausfahren der Strecken fallen diese schnell in den Fokus der Forstoffiziellen, worauf dann auch bis dato unkritische, nur von Locals genutzte Trails (weil für FR zu "langweilig") und gedultete Wege dann unter Beobachtung stehen.
Folge: Abriss von gebauten Strecken, Sperrung (mit Bäumen) von anderen, garnicht mal von den FRlern genutzten Trails.

Daher ist eine weitere Bekanntmachung von Trails möglichst zu vermeiden, in vielen Fällen ist das Kind leider schon in den Brunnen gefallen.
Also wie von Günni0808 angeboten: Treffen und mitfahren, aber nicht großartig weitererzählen oder gar mit Geodaten lauthals rumposten.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. Januar 2012)

Oder du nutzt mal das LMB. Da werden auch regelmäßig Touren von Ortskundigen ausgeschrieben. Anmelden und mitfahren, mach ich auch so. Und was soll ich sagen, gebissen hat mich bis jetzt noch keiner!


----------



## sinux (15. Januar 2012)

Wenn Du Dir die Geographie rund um Eu anguckst wird Dir vermutlich schnell klar, dass es hier keine epischen Freerides oder Downhills gibt - aber:
Selbst im direkten Umkreis von Eu kannst Du Dich auf schönen Singletrails und Ansätzen von FRs austoben. Ich hab mich gestern bspw. gute 2h nur im Billiger Wald, Kreuzweingarten und Hardtwald vergnügt. Fast ausschließlich STs.
Gerade im Hardtwald gibt es sehr interessante Teile - aber auch hier gilt (wie überall): Treibe den Sport im Einklang mit den anderen Waldnutzern und -besuchern. Der Förster hier ist auch kein direkter Sympatisant der MTB Fraktion.

Schau einfach im LMB, auch im Fred der ccFreireiter OG Ööskerche, bei den JFFR, Touren des Herrn Schraeg etc. nach
Oft sind Touren auch ganz kurzfristig.


----------



## Frorider86 (15. Januar 2012)

In der Umgebung von EU (Fahrradfreundliche Stadt) sind alle Förster...sensibel gesagt: Unkooperativ 

Ich fahre immer gut 40km um aus diesen Teufelskreis zu kommen, weiter weg werden unsere DH/FR Trails geduldet und respektiert


----------



## Lantz (7. März 2013)

Moin, 
macht jemand am Samstag ne kleine Tour? Ich bin Neubiker und möchte gerne die Umgebung etwas kennen lernen.


----------



## sinux (7. März 2013)

Bitte definiere "Kleine Tour"!

Ich weiß noch nicht was am Samstag geht, wenn wird's aber irgendwas 40km - 50km mit ca. 600-800hm, 2.5 - 3 Stunden.

Voraussichtll. drehe ich morgen nachmittag so ab 16h ne Runde ab Eu-Süd, bei Interesse einfach nochmal melden.


----------



## Lantz (8. März 2013)

Ich denke mal nicht, dass ich das schaffe, wie gesagt Neubiker.
Gedacht hatte ich eher so an maximal 30km.


----------



## Pete04 (8. März 2013)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Oder du nutzt mal das LMB. Da werden auch regelmäßig Touren von Ortskundigen ausgeschrieben. Anmelden und mitfahren, mach ich auch so. Und was soll ich sagen, gebissen hat mich bis jetzt noch keiner!



...und datt wo's am Heck vom Robin doch ordentlich Fottangriffsfläche bietet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. März 2013)

Leeve Pete, du bist lange nicht mehr mit dem leeven Robin gefahren scheint mir !
Seitdem er unter des Köters Fittische ist haben wir aus ihm einen eisenharten windschnitttigen Kurbelkrummtreter gemacht. Der pflügt durchs Gemüse wie das warme Messer durch die Butter ! Manchmal muss man halt auch mal das Messer zwischen den Zähne nehmen wa !


----------



## Pete04 (14. März 2013)

> Der pflügt durchs Gemüse wie das warme Messer durch die Butter !


 Jau, aber doch beim Pürieren des Junggemüses für den Nachwuchs, gelle? Nein, datt sehen wir sportlich, wieder mal geht ein tadelloser Recke des Bikesports an den FC Bayern München der Voreifel verloren.... Gibbet inne Höhe von G. (Wohnort des schmerzlich Vermissten...Anm. d. Verfassers) eigentlich Traktor-Bike-Shuttle? Da sollen 2/3 der Bevölkerung sowas als Status besitzen... Ich geh' einfach mal bei eurer nächste Ausgeschriebenen im Mühlbachtal kucken, der Park-&-Shuttle-Parkplatz muss ja dann vor Lanz-Bulldog nur so riechen....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. März 2013)

Shuttle ? Was is das denn ? 

Das mit dem FC Bayern war fies


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ola,
zur Info: die Katzensteine kann man die nächsten Monate getrost umfahren.
Was Xaver nich geschafft hat hat nun ein Harvester übernommen !
Die meisten Trails dort sind mit Bäumen zugeworfen und ca. 4m breit.
Der einzigste der noch geht is der mit der Senke in etwa der hälfte.
Schätze da muss ich im Frühjahr mal schauen wenn die Idioten raus sind
ob man die wieder hinbekommt.


----------



## Günni0808 (9. Dezember 2013)

@hubi,
sag bescheid, dann helfe ich. Bin ja jetzt auch kein Schichter mehr und die Wes sind kein prob mehr.

gruß

Günni


----------



## yogi71 (9. Dezember 2013)

Wäre auch dabei! EInfach melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (13. Dezember 2013)

möchte morgen und übermorgen radeln: morgen ca. 13 Uhr, übermorgen auch Start ca. 14 Uhr möglich, Rad und Strecke ab Öö verhandelbar. Würde gerne nicht alleine fahren!


----------



## sinux (13. Dezember 2013)

Wäre gerne dabei. Klären wir morgen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2013)

Huhu,
fahrts euch die Bescherung mal anschauen,ihr werdet


----------



## yogi71 (14. Dezember 2013)

so gesehen das ist grausam.


----------



## sinux (27. Dezember 2013)

Will morgen die neue Gabel in N. in den holländischen Bergen ausprobieren.

Startpunkt 13:00h an Parkplatz Danzley


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Dezember 2013)

Nimm die Schnorchelausrüstung mit, wird feucht  !


----------



## katerpoldi (27. Dezember 2013)

sinux schrieb:


> Will morgen die neue Gabel in N. in den holländischen Bergen ausprobieren.
> 
> Startpunkt 13:00h an Parkplatz Danzley


bin zwar in der Gegend, aber ohne Bike;-)

Was hat das Christkind denn gebracht? Ne Revelation?


----------



## sinux (27. Dezember 2013)

katerpoldi schrieb:


> bin zwar in der Gegend, aber ohne Bike;-)
> 
> Was hat das Christkind denn gebracht? Ne Revelation?



Ne Pike SA 150mm / 26" gab's. Die wiegt gerade mal 55 Grämmchen mehr als die DT Schwitz und das bei 34er Röhrchen und den Testbereichten nach einer sagenhaften Performance. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## supasini (27. Dezember 2013)

35er.
Vielleicht bin ich dabei. lass morgen telefonieren


----------



## sinux (27. Dezember 2013)

Tüppfäler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (30. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Abendrunde gedreht. Selbst im Dunkeln ist der Matsch da.Ich dachte ich sehe dieses Jahr nochmal nen Sina, war aber nix


----------



## supasini (31. Dezember 2013)

hab mich leider bei der letzten Tour in den dutch mountains so abgelegt dass ich im KH von zwei Dilettanten (?!) 2 Stunden wieder zusammen genäht werden musste.  Da ist dieses Jahr nur noch Wundheilungskontrolle und kein biken mehr drin.


----------



## yogi71 (31. Dezember 2013)

Uiiiiii gute Besserung. Trotzdem Dir und der Familie einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Dezember 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> hab mich leider bei der letzten Tour in den dutch mountains so abgelegt dass ich im KH von zwei Dilettanten (?!) 2 Stunden wieder zusammen genäht werden musste.  Da ist dieses Jahr nur noch Wundheilungskontrolle und kein biken mehr drin.




leeven supasini,
ich will dir ja nix, vielleicht hab ich's ja auch mit meinem einfachen Eifler Kopf falsch verstanden, aber:
Leute die einem helfen als "Diletanten" zu bezeichen finde ich schon ziemlich ..... naja arrogant um's mal klar auszudrücken. Mögen die zwei vielleicht keine Chefärzte vor dem Herrn gewesen sein und vielleicht auch einen nicht so guten Job gemacht haben, letztlich haben sie dich aber wieder zusammengenäht, mal ganz abgesehn davon das die zwei Diletanten nichts dafür können das sie dich zusammen nähen müssen.Nix für ungut aber sowas find ich unfair den Leuten gegenüber die Tag für Tag ihren Mann/Frau stehen um andere wieder in de Gänge zu bekommen,da kann ich einfach nicht anders.

Wünsche dir dennoch baldige Genesung das du aus deiner misslichen Lage wieder heraus kommst !

Jode Rötsch!
Hubi


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Januar 2014)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Aber als Vorschlag Supasina, mach doch nen Nähkurs an der Volkshochschule, dann kannst du dich selber verartzten. Da stellt sich mir die Frage, warum Medizin ein Studienfach ist. Ist wie bei Lehrern, nur weil einer sich nicht Mühe gibt oder seinen Beruf verfehlt hat, kann man nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren. 
Ist halt wie immer, manche meinen, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben und alles zu können.

Wünsche dir aber trotzdem gute Besserung und baldige Genesung.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Januar 2014)

Andererseits liegt das vielleicht auch an deiner dilettantischen Fahrtechnik. Soll ja nich das erste mal gewesen sein, dass du nicht ohne fremde Hilfe wieder auf die Beine, oder in deinem Fall auf die Arme kamst. Oder war da auch die Streckenauswahl des Herrn Schraeg Schuld? 
Jetzt ist aber auch gut, auf das du bald wieder auf dein Bike kommst.


----------



## sinux (1. Januar 2014)

Na da iss aber einer schlecht ins neue Jahr gekommen, Herr Fliewatüüt.
Was Du hier an Dingern rauskloppst ist ja echt abenteuerlich. Ohne irgendeine Ahnung von der Sachlage zu haben, an dieser Stelle persönlich und diffamierend zu werden ist defintiv kein guter Stil.

Und jetzt "Viel Spaß auf den Trails in 2014"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2014)

Der iss immer so agressiv  Jede jeck ösanders....


----------



## sinux (1. Januar 2014)

Macht's auch nicht beser. Das sind "soziale" Medien, bei den auch soziale Kompentenz zu einem gewissen Grad hilfreich sind.
So'n Niwoh braucht hier kein Mensch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Januar 2014)

Da entschuldige ich mich natürlich.  Persönlich oder diffamierend wollte ich nicht werden. Wobei, vielleicht liest der dilettantische Mediziner mit und da stellt sich mir die Frage: ist die Aussage von Herrn Supasina dann nicht auch persönlich und diffamierend? Vielleicht irre ich mich ja, was wahrscheinlich ist. Denn ich kenne die Sachlage nicht. Aber auch habe ich sie nirgends gelesen, das heißt, eher überlesen. Ansonsten hätte man ja die Mediziner nicht als dilettantisch beschreiben können. Asche auf mein Haupt.  Ich werde mich natürlich nicht auf das dünne Eis begeben,  hier vielleicht jemanden von der Forumsprominenz gegen mich aufzubringen.  Vielmehr wäre ich jetzt dankbar zu wissen, welche Mediziner ich nicht aufsuchen sollte, damit man nicht dilettantisch an mir rumdoktort. Für jeden Tipp dankbar wünsche ich euch allen ein frohes und sturzfreies Jahr 2014.


----------



## supasini (1. Januar 2014)

wenn ich euch die ganze Geschichte erzählen würde wüsstet ihr, wovon ich rede.
Mein Hausarzt hat auf jeden Fall ziemlich die Krise bekommen, als ich ihm die Aktion geschildert hab.
Ich hab's mit Humor ertragen, will das auch nicht hier ausbreiten, bleibe aber bei meiner oben gemachten vorsichtigen Formulierung mit den Fragezeichen dahinter. Wen es genauer interessiert, der kann sich die ganze Geschichte ja mal erzählen lassen (mndl.).

zur mangelnden Fahrtechnik: urteile nicht aus der Ferne, sondern guck's dir aus der Nähe an.
Wer nix macht, macht auch nix falsch. Wenn ich keinen Sport machen würde wäre ich in den letzten 20 Jahren so gut wie nie verletzt gewesen. Ich hätte aber auch extrem viel weniger Spaß gehabt. Und vermutlich wäre ich auch öfter krank gewesen und hätte heute geschmeidige 20 kg mehr auf den Rippen. Ich betreibe nun mal sog. "Risikosportarten" (technisches Mountainbiken, Skifahren, Brandungssurfen,...). 
Und: Wirfst du auch Downhillern, den Jungs bei der Rampage, Weltklasse-Windsurfern etc. mangelndes Fahrkönnen vor, wenn die mal wieder für 3 Monate ausfallen wegen Verletzungen?

Aber stimmt schon: meine Fahrtechnik ist zu schlecht. Ich arbeite aber weiter dran. Und manchmal führt das halt zu Verletzungen...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. Januar 2014)

ich sag nix mehr. Bin ja nach Wissen des Herrn Sinux leider sozial nicht kompetent (wusste nicht das wir uns kennen, scheint aber zu sein, da du das festgestellt hast). Das birgt die Gefahr, jemanden fälschlicherweise zu Nahe zu treten, was nicht meine Absicht ist. 
Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich dir bei deinen Risikosportarten viel Sportlerglück und weiterhin wenig, hoffentlich keine Verletzungen.

Ach so, deine Fahrtechnik finde ich gut und ich wäre froh, wenn ich das ein oder andere auch so fahren könnte.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Januar 2014)

So, wirsollten die Diskussion beenden und uns wieder auf's wesentliche konzentrieren: beikn !
Eine zornige Diskussionwr nicht die Absicht meines Postings, wollte nur ein wenig zum nach denken anregen.
Aber so wie ich's dem Beitrag oben entnehmen kann war es ja anscheinend auch nicht so Ernst gemeint,
ebenso von allen andern auch denk ich.

Wir sollten es daher wie ordentliche Herren auf dem Trail regeln 
Maddin sieh zu datsde wieder auf's Beik kommst un wir duellieren uns dann alle an der Ahr oder den DutchMtn's bei ner zünftigen Tour
bin gerne bereit zu verlieren, kennst mich ja


----------



## yogi71 (1. Januar 2014)

Ich komm mit und mach den Schiri.


----------



## yogi71 (2. Januar 2014)

Einer dabei?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (2. Januar 2014)

Vorsatz im neuen Jahr: Einfach mal sinnfrei rumpöbeln. Hoffentlich hält der auch nicht lange.


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2014)

Looiide, ihr fangt ja schon gut an im neuen jahr


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2014)

neues oder altes Jahr is doch egal, das is eh nurn Datum.
Klopperei gehört genauso dazu wie vertragen !


----------



## Enrgy (2. Januar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Klopperei gehört genauso dazu wie vertragen !



stimmt. und schöne prappe zum biken mit anschließender generalreinigung von mensch und material. gut, daß es wieder regnet. so kommt wenigstens kein staub auf. herrje, das wetter und meine verstärkte unlust zu biken haben sich aber wirklich intensiv verbündet.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Januar 2014)

der schweinehund,vorallem der innere, ist ein dreckiger Köter !
Ich kämpfe auch permanent gegen ihn an, zwar behindert er mich nicht auf's Bike zu klettern,
er drangsaliert mich jedoch jedes mal wenn die Kühlschranktüre aufgeht


----------



## yogi71 (3. Januar 2014)

Hat das gestürmt und geschüttet!


----------



## Pete04 (4. Januar 2014)

Und gerumpelt und gebombt - selbst die Euskirchens wegseits gewandte Garagensegementseite hat wie Vogeleinschlag geschüttelt - 30 Minuten später wussten mers leider mehr....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2014)

... und das war "nur" eine ! Willmirgar nicht vorstellen wie's gewesen sein muss als im WW2 ganze Ladungen detoniert sind 
Jedenfalls hoff ich das die arme Sau an der Schüpp nit viel davon mitbekommen hat und die andern wieder schnell auffe Beine kommen !
Bei den Öööskeerchener Junge nix kapott jejange?


----------



## katerpoldi (4. Januar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> ... und das war "nur" eine ! Willmirgar nicht vorstellen wie's gewesen sein muss als im WW2 ganze Ladungen detoniert sind
> Jedenfalls hoff ich das die arme Sau an der Schüpp nit viel davon mitbekommen hat und die andern wieder schnell auffe Beine kommen !
> Bei den Öööskeerchener Junge nix kapott jejange?



soweit alles ok. es hat einen Riesen-Rumms gegeben, so dass ich alles Mögliche als Ursache annahm. Ist aber alles heil geblieben, obwohl ca. 200 Meter weiter aus einem Haus die Fenster rausgeflogen sind.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Januar 2014)

... Dreifachverglasung ?
Sowas ähnliches haben wir vor zwei Jahren auf der Arbeit auch mitgemacht.
Unglaublich was da alles durch die Gegend fliegt, dicke Stahltüren waren verbogen wie 1mm Blech und Meterdicker Beton war einfach weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verbremser (9. Januar 2014)

Hey Moin zusammen,

Bin auch recht neu hier im Kreis und Suche auch Anschluss an eine Gruppe. Komme aus der Nähe von flamersheim. Material soweit an RR und MTB fahrfertig. Kondition: miese Nummer aber allein macht halt auch keinen Spaß.
Auch für Night-Rides hab ich soweit alles. 

Würd mich freuen wenn sich wer/was meldet. In diesem Sinne, Kette rechts.

Matthias


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2014)

Halt mal die Augen im LMB auf: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/
Da stellt der Yogi immer mal Termine ein.
Wir haben zwar auch nen Treff in Kommern den kann ich aber nur bedingt für Einsteiger empfehlen.
Zudem müsstest du ja auch immer hier hin eiern


----------



## Verbremser (9. Januar 2014)

Ok, gecheckt. Wobei Einsteiger sich da auf Kondition bezieht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2014)

...naja, wir haben hier ein paar Herren die meinen immer sie müssen zeigen wie stramm die Waden sind, das hat in er Vergangenheit schon den ein oder andern gemütlichfahrer vergrault. Wenn ich oder Kollege Fliewatütt dann nich als "Bremser" dabei sind artet das meistens aus.
Es sollte auch nicht so dargestellt werden das wir keine Einsteiger mitnehmen, ganz im Gegenteil,nur der Versuch macht halt Kluch, gell !

Material scheint ja laut Bild mehr als ausreichend,mussde dann nur mal auf die Reifen stellen 

Wo kommste denn ursprünglich her, wenn du schreibst neu im Kreis ?


----------



## Verbremser (9. Januar 2014)

Absolut kein Thema  voll verstanden. Wenn ihr nix dagegen habt würd ich es mir trotzdem mal angucken. Mich spornt das an, will ja nicht rumchillen


----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2014)

Wir vahren meist Dienstagabend in Stotzheim los. LMB gibt es dann auch immer. Am WE sind wir auch öfter in der Gegend unterwegs. Wir sind die Rubrik Gemütlichfahrer. Anfänger immer willkommen.


----------



## Verbremser (9. Januar 2014)

Hört sich doch mal gut an. Wie sind denn die Strecken so? HM, km, zeit, Beschaffenheit?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Januar 2014)

Verbremser schrieb:


> Absolut kein Thema  voll verstanden. Wenn ihr nix dagegen habt würd ich es mir trotzdem mal angucken. Mich spornt das an, will ja nicht rumchillen



Also wenn dann fahren wir derzeit Donnerstags,kannsich auch mal ändern,meist um 17 Uhr,vorher am besten mal hier übers Forumper PN melden. Wir fahren so zwischen 25-40km 500-800hm und an Wegen alles was es gibt Feld- Wald- und Wiesenwege sowie auch Trails bis S2 sach ich ma. Im Dunkeln geht's etwas mehr auf die breiten Wege.




yogi71 schrieb:


> Wir vahren meist Dienstagabend in Stotzheim los. LMB gibt es dann auch immer. Am WE sind wir auch öfter in der Gegend unterwegs. Wir sind die Rubrik Gemütlichfahrer. Anfänger immer willkommen.




Wir ????



PS: Es gab frühermal einen Biketreff beim HaPE Bikeshop, die sind immer Dienstags um 19 Uhr losgefahren. Kannst ja mal bei dem im Shop nachfragen ob's den noch gibt. 

Siehste du kriegst die Woche schon noch voll mit MTB


----------



## Verbremser (9. Januar 2014)

Also wie schon gesagt, wenn Ihr mich mitnehmt, gerne. Ähm, noch habt ihr keinen fixen Termin? Für We oder nächste Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2014)

Meinst Du ich fahre alleine durch den dunklen Wald. Nee nee, immer mit Begleitung.


----------



## sinux (9. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Meinst Du ich fahre alleine durch den dunklen Wald. Nee nee, immer mit Begleitung.


Klar, der Yogi hat immer einen neben sich fahren

...und weg duck


----------



## Verbremser (9. Januar 2014)

Allein machtm ja auch Bock wie zahnweh


----------



## Verbremser (9. Januar 2014)

Gibt's denn nu Termin? Hätte quasi jetzt Lust  Wie würde es spontan morgen Abend aussehen oder am Samstag gegen Abend?


----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2014)

eventuell Samstag, melde mich morgen nochmal


----------



## Verbremser (9. Januar 2014)

Spontanität IST das halbe Leben  Sonst eher ne Truppe wo man danach noch schnell wo einkehrt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verbremser (10. Januar 2014)

Bisschen schönes Wetter ist ja schon... Dann dreckig ausm Wald... Schönes Weizen danach... Ein Traum aus Matsch und hellem gelb mit einer krone in weiß...


----------



## yogi71 (10. Januar 2014)

Wer hat morgen Mittag Lust auf eine leichte Runde? Muss mein neues Bike einsauen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## Verbremser (10. Januar 2014)

Nehmt ihr mich mit?


----------



## yogi71 (10. Januar 2014)

klar


----------



## Verbremser (10. Januar 2014)

Traumhaft, endlich mal radeln nach langem, freu mir ein Schnitzel.


----------



## supasini (10. Januar 2014)

ich guck mal, ob ich's schaffe.
Bin ja schon gespannt auf die neue Kiste vom Hörrn Yogi...


----------



## sinux (10. Januar 2014)

12h ist leider ein bisschen früh... Um 11h kommt ein Interessent für den Wohnwagen.
War heute kleine Runde im Matsch - was für eine Schweinerei.....
Wird Zeit, dass es friert.


----------



## Verbremser (10. Januar 2014)

Ich kann theoretisch auch was später...


----------



## sinux (10. Januar 2014)

Nene, lass mal... ich habe echt keine Ahnung, wann die Leute aus Essen weg sind - hoffentlich mit einem Wohnwagen am Haken....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Januar 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Nene, lass mal... ich habe echt keine Ahnung, wann die Leute aus Essen weg sind - hoffentlich mit einem Wohnwagen am Haken....


Is doch'n Wohnwagen un nich der BuckinghamPalace


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (11. Januar 2014)

Dann musst du mich mal bei der Führung erleben.
“Herzlich willkommen im Westflügel des Anwesens. Nehmen sie bitte eine Stärkung zu sich, bevor wir uns zur Orangerie im Süden aufmachen.“


----------



## yogi71 (14. Januar 2014)

Wie sieht es mit Sonntag aus? Jemand Lust?


----------



## Verbremser (14. Januar 2014)

Mir wäre Samstag fast lieber, Sonntag kann ich nicht.


----------



## Verbremser (14. Januar 2014)

Bremssattel übrigens wieder fest


----------



## yogi71 (14. Januar 2014)

Samstag kann ich nicht!  

Längere Schraube für den Sattel genommen?
Bis heute abend


----------



## Verbremser (14. Januar 2014)

Ja, genau. Jo, heut Abend, frei mir


----------



## yogi71 (14. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß, wie ein Schnitzel!


----------



## yogi71 (15. Januar 2014)

Schöne Abendrunde gestern! Danke


----------



## Verbremser (15. Januar 2014)

Jo, war ganz gut. Deine ausgewählten Strecken sind aber bisher immer Wetter und Schlamm angepasst... Saubere Wahl. 
Zu Sonntag: morgendliche Runde geht, alles spätere schaff ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (16. Januar 2014)

Soderle, Sonntag habe ich umplanen müssen, da mein Bruder mit möchte!

Wir starten eine Runde im Bergischen (Schöllerhof)


----------



## Verbremser (16. Januar 2014)

Wo und wann ist das?


----------



## yogi71 (16. Januar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich 10 Uhr Start, HIER.
Das ist ein Parkplatz.


----------



## on any sunday (16. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> HIER.



Wenn ihr Richtung "In der Aue" radelt, bringt ihr mir was vom Penny mit?


----------



## Enrgy (16. Januar 2014)

also haben die den supermarkt jetzt tatsächlich da gebaut?


----------



## supasini (18. Januar 2014)

14 uhr mit rennrad zwei Stunden ab sinux. noch jemand Lust&zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (18. Januar 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> 14 uhr mit rennrad zwei Stunden ab sinux. noch jemand Lust&zeit?



Hey. coole Idee, ich komme mit


----------



## yogi71 (20. Januar 2014)

Für morgen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## yogi71 (21. Januar 2014)

Sollte es heute abend genauso sein wie jetzt, fällt die Tour aus! Melde mich hier nochmal!


----------



## sinux (21. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Sollte es heute abend genauso sein wie jetzt, fällt die Tour aus! Melde mich hier nochmal!



Ich hatte den gemeinsamen Ausflug auch bis gestern abend noch auf dem Schirm, nach Runde im Sprühregen mit Hund habe ich dann nochmal die WetterApp consultiert und beschlossen, dass kalter, dunkler Nieselregen weder was für mich noch für den Hund ist.

Von daher bin ich heute abend nicht dabei....


----------



## yogi71 (21. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin für heute raus! Das ist mir zu unbeständig. Wir verschieben.


----------



## sinux (21. Januar 2014)

Artgerechte Haltung rund um Euskirchen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Artgerechte Haltung rund um Euskirchen.



Nanana, jetz mal nich dem Größenwahn verfallen, Euskirchen ist nich Mittelpunkt der Erde 
Is zwar viel Land "um Euskirchen" aber MEINEN Berg bekommt ihr nicht 

Aber nice dem Wettah dagegen gehalten


----------



## sinux (22. Januar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Nanana, jetz mal nich dem Größenwahn verfallen, Euskirchen ist nich Mittelpunkt der Erde
> Is zwar viel Land "um Euskirchen" aber MEINEN Berg bekommt ihr nicht
> 
> Aber nice dem Wettah dagegen gehalten



Den Berg kannst behalten, der is eh total vergiftet. Das Wetta war aber auch prima - Bilder sind von Sontach


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2014)

... das bisschen Blei .... bis aber auch empfindlich !


----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2014)

Morgen jemand Zeit für eine lockere Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (25. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Zeit für eine lockere Runde


Gerne. 
1030 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2014)

Udo und ich treffen uns um 9.30 Uhr am Stadtwald (Parkplatz).


----------



## sinux (25. Januar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Udo und ich treffen uns um 9.30 Uhr am Stadtwald (Parkplatz).


Wenn ich da bin, bin. ich da.


----------



## yogi71 (25. Januar 2014)

Wäre cool, ich kenne mich nämlich nicht aus.


----------



## yogi71 (26. Januar 2014)

Aus Dienstag wird Mittwoch und aus 18.01 Uhr wird 18.16 Uhr.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## yogi71 (27. Januar 2014)

Bruce inside, Jörg outside! 
Danke


----------



## Pete04 (27. Januar 2014)

Was macht Ihr hier für komische Sachen - tobt euch doch privat auf PN privat aus... Danke!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2014)

> Leider kein Foto da ich dort ziemlich zügig runter gefahren bin.
> Jörg kam etwas langsamer runter, zuerst dachte ich er wäre gestürzt aber dann kam er doch um die Ecke.





> Tja das kommt davon wenn eine Abfahrt zu langsam nimmt, dann haben die Dornen Zeit sich in den Mantel zu bohren.





> Ich denke er wollte auch mal ein 27,5" Laufrad fahren.


 
Na da kann ich ja froh sein das es am Sonntag bei mir nicht geklappt hat !
Wahrscheinlich wäre ich sonst Ziel des Hohn uns Spots geworden,
nicht auszudenken welch ein Fiasko wenn ich mit meine billigranz Baumarktsbike angekommen wäre.
Verstehe nich das man überhaupt noch mit 26'' bereiften Leuten fahren kann.


----------



## yogi71 (28. Januar 2014)

Wenn Du meinst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2014)

Joup !

Hier, denk mal drüber nach:



> ... Rene war dann doch schon etwas fertig ...
> ... Desweiteren war Udo heute nicht so gaaaaaanz fit ...
> ... Thorsten bis Wolfstall da ihn die Kräfte verliessen ...
> ... Bis Dünnwald hielt er locker mit, aber dann verliessen ihn doch langsam die Kräfte ...
> ...



JFFR ?????


----------



## yogi71 (28. Januar 2014)

Hallo Hubi, hast PN . Ich weiß nicht warum Du hier nur noch über Leute herziehst. Schade


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2014)

+++ EILMELDUNG AUS DEM KREIS +++
Schwere Geschütze in Kommern aufgefahren + STOP
Erste GEschützsalven flogen gen KleinEuskirchen +STOP
Ein Streifschuss in Eu zu verzeichnen, es wurde auch reichlich zurückgeschossen +STOP
Ein blaues Auge in Kommern zu verzeichnen +STOP
Wie immer geflegter verdeckter Schlagabtausch per PN +STOP
Nach Punkten 1:1 +STOP
Weitere Gefachte nach "Kesself(l)icker Art nicht ausgeschlossen +STOP
Eventuell Geist der Jffr wiederbelebt ? +STOP

    

Das mit dem "nur noch" ziehst du zurück  das stimmt ja gar nicht


----------



## yogi71 (28. Januar 2014)

OK,

1. nicht Klein Euskirchen , sondern KLEIBÜ.
2. Du hast mehr als ein blaues Auge!
3. das "nur noch" ziehe ich zurück, ersetze durch "sehr oft"  (achte auf den Smilie!)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2014)

hm, können wir uns auf ein "hin und wieder" einigen ?

PS: der Eifler sieht mit zwei blauen Augen schärfer als der KLEIBÜler mit beiden und den zwei Hühneraugen !


----------



## yogi71 (28. Januar 2014)

Das testen wir bei Gelegenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (28. Januar 2014)

Ok,mach schonmal ein Plan wie du das graue und grüne aus rauskriegst


----------



## yogi71 (28. Januar 2014)




----------



## Luzifer (28. Januar 2014)

Tragt das doch mal auf Euren Bikes aus. Falls der eine fitter ist, ist der andere sicher technich besser.
Könnte also spannend werden - guck mir das auf jeden Fall an !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (29. Januar 2014)

Joup können wir machen, hier z.B. : http://www.rdhf.be
Ick halt jetz aba mal ne weile de Schnauze, will net zum Forenagressor avancieren,
konzentrier mich lieber wieder auf meinen alten leitspruch:
"Schreibt weniger scheiss, geht mehr biken" In diesem Sinne:


----------



## yogi71 (29. Januar 2014)

Danach bin ich tot!


----------



## supasini (30. Januar 2014)

könnten wir uns auf's gemeinsame Beiken einigen?
ich kann am Freitag nachmittag, am Samstag beliebig und am Sonntag bis 15 Uhr.
Bin zu fast allen Schandtaten bereit, solange es auf zwei Rädern mit Muskelkraft ist (Mopped hat Saisonkennzeichen - warum nur?!)


----------



## sinux (30. Januar 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> könnten wir uns auf's gemeinsame Beiken einigen?
> ich kann am Freitag nachmittag, am Samstag beliebig und am Sonntag bis 15 Uhr.
> Bin zu fast allen Schandtaten bereit, solange es auf zwei Rädern mit Muskelkraft ist (Mopped hat Saisonkennzeichen - warum nur?!)



Freitach, 15h in N. am üblichen Treffpunkt - der Jürgen ist dabei, vllt. auch Udo...


----------



## supasini (30. Januar 2014)

ich befürchte, dass ich das nicht schaffe, hab noch nen abendtermin, werde dann vermutlich eher allein dudeln...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Januar 2014)

Trailinfo: das Pfädchen was Satzvey und Burg Feynau verbindet gibts nicht mehr,
der Bauer hat das komplett mit umgepflügt.Bin da heute durch,
danach hatte ich ein Fatbike:


----------



## Verbremser (2. Februar 2014)

So meine Herren, melde mich zurück. Die Dienstagsrunde steht noch? Ist noch jemand für heute nachmittag bereit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (2. Februar 2014)

Die Dienstagsrunde fährt jetzt Mittwochs. Heute bin ich um 11 Uhr an der Tomburg


----------



## Verbremser (2. Februar 2014)

Oh Mann!  mittwochs ist Training... Doof


----------



## supasini (3. Februar 2014)

Oh Mann!  mittwochs ist Chor... Doof


----------



## Verbremser (3. Februar 2014)

Männergesangsverein oder doch der mädelszwitscherunterricht? So hat jeder seine Prioritäten


----------



## yogi71 (7. Februar 2014)

Morgen 13 Uhr eine Runde um EU. Start am Stadtwald (Parkplatz)


----------



## Pete04 (7. Februar 2014)

Watt hat der Starter da zu leisten?  Wird um Beleuchtung gebeten ob der Tourendauer?  Jedoch, der Anbieter iss für Flexibilität und Schabernack bekannt und kümmert sich um schwächelnde Preziosen - ich kuck ob ich kann ob der Damenübermacht im heimischen Geläuf...
Go Green or stay at home, der Pete


----------



## yogi71 (8. Februar 2014)

Freu mich


----------



## Verbremser (8. Februar 2014)

Ja wunderbar: ich darf auch


----------



## Verbremser (8. Februar 2014)

Haste kein lmb? Nur für die doofen/nicht-so-ortskundigen: das ist da oben, nähe Krankenhaus und dem Kreisel da, Right?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (8. Februar 2014)

Werde wohl auch da sein.


----------



## sinux (8. Februar 2014)

Verbremser schrieb:


> Haste kein lmb? Nur für die doofen/nicht-so-ortskundigen: das ist da oben, nähe Krankenhaus und dem Kreisel da, Right?


Ja, quasi zwischen Krankenhaus und Kreisel


----------



## Verbremser (8. Februar 2014)

Bedankt, bis später


----------



## yogi71 (8. Februar 2014)

Bis später.


----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2014)

So fühlt sich eine klare Niederlage an... Der Titelverteidiger brauchte garnitt ausse Ecke zu kommen; 1:3 verloren gegen "Schopping Maastricht" (für mich der klare Aussenseiter - die Damenwelt sieht's anders....) Dabei herrscht Unruh' im Stall, die Rösser spüren
Frühling und wollen ausgeführt werden.... 





...nit die Schneefräse im Vordergrund - die soll bleiben wo se iss.......einen frohen Ride den Herren - schafft euch nitt soviele Damen
an dann reichts auch mal für'n "Unentschieden).... Bis die Tage, Pete, Tütenträger


----------



## Enrgy (8. Februar 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Bis die Tage, Pete, Tütenträger



Tüten in Holland? Viel Spaß! 
Beim nächsten Mal darfste sicher biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (8. Februar 2014)

Hey Tütenträger morgen früh eine kleine Runde?


----------



## Pete04 (8. Februar 2014)

Wie üblich gibbet mal wieder Schicksal satt - hast PN


----------



## yogi71 (9. Februar 2014)

Schöne Runde gestern, trotz Wind.
Guckst Du


----------



## Verbremser (9. Februar 2014)

Welche feine Lyrik  ja, nette Runde, muss dem beipflichten  freu mich schon auf nächstes mal!


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2014)

Verbremser schrieb:


> Welche feine Lyrik



neue gabel?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (9. Februar 2014)

Anscheinend sollte ich demnächst mal Eintritt auf meinem Berg verlangen.
Trotz Blei findens einige Herren dort so schön das sie sich dort immer wieder ablichten lassen.


----------



## sinux (9. Februar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Anscheinend sollte ich demnächst mal Eintritt auf meinem Berg verlangen.
> Trotz Blei findens einige Herren dort so schön das sie sich dort immer wieder ablichten lassen.



Ne feine Kaffeebud würde sich gut auf Deinem Berg machen. Und räum doch bitte mal die ganzen Scherben da weg  . Datt sütt jo uss do !!!


----------



## yogi71 (9. Februar 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872
Für Mittwoch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Februar 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Ne feine Kaffeebud würde sich gut auf Deinem Berg machen. Und räum doch bitte mal die ganzen Scherben da weg  . Datt sütt jo uss do !!!


 
Die würde spätestens heute nich mehr stehen weil sie vom Winde verweht wurde.
De Schirwele mach ich demnähx ens fott, han de pänz do jelosse, wenn ich die ens sehn jiddet e paar en de nacke !


----------



## Pete04 (10. Februar 2014)

De eine oder andere am Kreuz fixierte Kanne Kaffee würde den Kommern-Terrorismus um 30% boomen lassen - dann gibbet auch keine Scherben...und warum will der Revierhirsch die Nackten züchtigen  - wer nix inne Täsch hätt hätt och kinn Scherve....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (11. Februar 2014)

Soderle, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen muss ich morgen absagen. Termin bleibt aber drin, ihr seid ja genug. Ich habe mich heute bei einer Tour im Ahrtal um einen Baum gewickelt. Melli hat mich vom Abgrund gerettet und der Doc hat mir voerst Bikeverbot erteilt!
Ich liebe Schmerzmittel

Bis bald im Wald
Yogi


----------



## sinux (11. Februar 2014)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Pete04 (11. Februar 2014)

Hey, bitte - bei den Komponenten 1) Abgrund retten (Dank anne Melli!), 2) Baum gerammt und 3) Schmerzmittels kann doch durchaus mehr Kondolenz bezeigt werden.... war ja kein Minigolfunfall, dem Baum geht's auch dreckelig...


----------



## Enrgy (11. Februar 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> durchaus mehr Kondolenz bezeigt werden....




wieso, er hatte doch bestimmt schoner an...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2014)

Wie geht's dem Baum ?


----------



## yogi71 (12. Februar 2014)

Der Baum lebt!


----------



## Pete04 (12. Februar 2014)

Barbaren....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2014)

Wie geht's dem Lai des Nico ?


----------



## Enrgy (12. Februar 2014)

Da, Lai Lahma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (12. Februar 2014)

dem Lai geht es sehr gut! Wo sind jetzt La(h)mas?? Ich habe keine gesehen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2014)

Ich kenn nur einen hier mit der Sig "Lahm(as)" Kamell


----------



## yogi71 (12. Februar 2014)

Den kenn ich auch!


----------



## Verbremser (15. Februar 2014)

Gibt's denn fürs Wochenende noch eine kleine Tour? 

Gute Besserung, falls noch nicht 100% [email protected] yogi


----------



## eddy 1 (17. Februar 2014)

Bin ein paar Tage zu Besuch ,werde mich Mittwoch mal am Treffpunkt einfinden

Eddy


----------



## sinux (17. Februar 2014)

Ich bin Mittwoch nicht dabei. Dienstreise....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (18. Februar 2014)

Bin auch nicht dabei, muss Rippchen pflegen!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Februar 2014)

.....hmmmmm......ripperl............schön cross gegrillt mit barbecue soße.........hmmmmmmm


----------



## yogi71 (18. Februar 2014)

lecker lecker


----------



## route61 (18. Februar 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Bin auch nicht dabei, muss Rippchen pflegen!


Besser' Dich mal schnell! Wie lange hast Du eigentlich (noch) Radfahrverbot?



eddy 1 schrieb:


> Bin ein paar Tage zu Besuch ,werde mich Mittwoch mal am Treffpunkt einfinden
> 
> Eddy


Meld' Dich ruhig an


----------



## eddy 1 (19. Februar 2014)

Danke für die nette Runde,beim nächstenmal bring ich besseres Wetter mit 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk


----------



## route61 (19. Februar 2014)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Runde,beim nächstenmal bring ich besseres Wetter mit



Wir haben es extra für Dich regnen lassen 
Wenn Du nächstes Mal gutes Wetter mitbringst, zeigen wir Dir auch den oberen Teil vom Arloffer Berg


----------



## Pete04 (20. Februar 2014)

> dem Lai geht es sehr gut! Wo sind jetzt La(h)mas?? Ich habe keine gesehen!


Datt Lama liegt flach, Capitano Schettino! Zuviel riskiert beim Ritt "über de Nadel"...
Der macht uns Sachen...


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2014)

Bin wieder da!
Was geht am WE?


----------



## on any sunday (21. Februar 2014)

Sonntag 200 km durch die Eifel..... ach nee, die beemweh ist ja im Winterschlaf.


----------



## supasini (21. Februar 2014)

Wobei ich mich frage: warum?!

... aber wir könnten ja die letzt-wintrige Rennradtour wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. Februar 2014)

Dat is doch auch schon wieder 3 Jahre her, lass mal. Später im Jahr aber gerne.


----------



## supasini (23. Februar 2014)

Und? - einer von euch Jungens heute im Wald? Ich würde gerne gleich was fahren!


----------



## supasini (26. Februar 2014)

Traditionelle Wieverfastelovend-Tour? - hier lang!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> Und? - einer von euch Jungens heute im Wald? Ich würde gerne gleich was fahren!


 
gugsdu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11253


----------



## sinux (26. Februar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> gugsdu:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11253


 
Gucksdu Datümmer......sind nur 3 Tage dazwischen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2014)

Hä ? Versteh ich mit meiner hohlen Eifelbirne nich.
Dem Termin is doch heut, un dem Maddin hatte doch heute für heute gefrägt ?


----------



## sinux (26. Februar 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hä ? Versteh ich mit meiner hohlen Eifelbirne nich


 
Zitierter Supasini Post ist vom Sonntag, Route61 Tour für heute...
Jetzt kannste aus der hohlen Eifelbirne noch nen guten Williams brennen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Februar 2014)

Ok, dem Hubert nich nur blöd in Birne sondern auch nochblind !


----------



## supasini (27. Februar 2014)

so, zurück von einer schönen Wieverfastelovendtour mit den Herren sinux, katerpoldi und wobbi.

dem Anlass angemessene Kalorienzufuhr:







drei Männer, dieses Jahr mal nicht im Schnee - auch schee:






Kater vor Sonne:






sinux:






und Technik-Gott Wobbi:






Schön und lustisch war's - pefekte Karnevalsunterhaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (28. Februar 2014)

Jau, schön war's. Auch wenn mich jetzt die Erkältung komplett zerlegt hat. Zum Alfred-Dahm-Turm bin ich ja nur noch schnaufend hochgekommen. Zuhause gab's ein ordentliches Erkältungsbad.
Jetzt krieg ich kaum noch nen Ton raus und leichtes Fieber schlappt mich.


----------



## route61 (3. März 2014)

Die Dienstags(Mittwochs)runde findet dieses Mal am Donnertag statt.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11253

Ansonsten wünsche ich gute Genesung J & J.


----------



## route61 (11. März 2014)

In den nächsten Tagen empfehle ich dringend, stehende Gewässer wie Hardtburg oder Steibachtalsperre zu meiden. Das Krötenaufkommen war heute abend enorm hoch, man kommt kaum voran.
An der Erft hingegen keine Spur von Kröten.


----------



## supasini (13. März 2014)

morgen soll ja erstmal der letzte schöne Tag sein - wer hat denn Lust auf ne Tour am Nachmittag?!


----------



## sinux (13. März 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> morgen soll ja erstmal der letzte schöne Tag sein - wer hat denn Lust auf ne Tour am Nachmittag?!



Weiß noch nicht, ob meine Gesundheit das zulässt. Werde mich morgen in Laufe des späten Vormittags nochmal melden.


----------



## supasini (14. März 2014)

Es wird ca. 15 Uhr, vielleicht auch etwas später, ab sinux Homebase eine Reha-Tour gefahren (ca. 2,5 h).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (28. März 2014)

Hat gaaaaanz kurzfristig einer Lust & Zeit mit mir ne Runde Richtung Effelsberger Bach zu drehen?

Start in der nächsten Stunde also bis 13:30 ab EU-Süd


----------



## route61 (28. März 2014)

Bin noch auf der Arbeit ...


----------



## supasini (28. März 2014)

ja - ich!


----------



## sinux (29. März 2014)

Jau, schön war's. Der Frühjahrsklassiker bis Binzenbach bei tollstem Wetter.

supasini beim Kurvenspiel





















supasini im Frühlingwald





supasini im Frühlingslicht


----------



## sinux (30. März 2014)

Ich hab morgen (Montag) noch einen Tag Resturlaub.
Würde gerne ins Ahrtal - gerne mit Begleitung

Also wer Lust & Zeit hat kurz melden - bin in der Planung noch ganz flexibel.


----------



## sinux (31. März 2014)

Also war ich alleine unterwegs und musste mal ausprobieren, ob der Selbstauslöser auch Fotos machen kann.








Klappt !


----------



## supasini (31. März 2014)

sauber! du brauchst noch nicht mal nen Fotografen, um in die Kamera zu gucken!


----------



## sinux (31. März 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> sauber! du brauchst noch nicht mal nen Fotografen, um in die Kamera zu gucken!


Soll ich mich den vom Abgrund Angst und bange machen lassen?


----------



## sinux (10. Juli 2014)

Neues aus der Region
http://www.ksta.de/schleiden/pump-t...flaeche--grosser-spass,15189162,27760732.html

Klingt doch gar nicht mal so uninteressant.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2014)

In Kreuzweingarten solls jetzt auch nen Dörth-Schbodd geben

PS: Catstones geht auch wieder ... einigermassen ... aber kein vergleich zu früher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (10. Juli 2014)

In Wöngede ??? Wo? Spochtplatz ?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Juli 2014)

Joha, do bove wo och ömme däh duathlon ös sull dat sinn


----------



## Enrgy (10. Juli 2014)

bei eurem eingeborenen-kauderwelsch wähnt man sich glatt im lux-lokalforum


----------



## supasini (10. Juli 2014)

un mettwochs ess träning. ovends öm sechs


----------



## route61 (17. Juli 2014)

Jemand heute Lust auf eine Tour? So lange niemand angemeldet ist, lässt sich die Zeit nach hinten schieben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14084


----------



## yogi71 (11. August 2014)

Wie sieht es mit morgen aus?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## supasini (11. August 2014)

könnte klappern, ich guck mal!


----------



## sinux (11. August 2014)

Könnte was geben, muss heute abend mal die Lage checken.


----------



## sinux (12. August 2014)

Wird heute abend wohl klappen.....
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (12. August 2014)

Wenn's nicht regnet muss ich den Gartenpavillon abbauen, wenn's regnet, findet die Tour nicht statt.

Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich nicht können )-:


----------



## supasini (12. August 2014)

ich komme doch nicht. muss regale und bank bauen...


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2014)

Schöne Tour gestern mit Jörg. Leider bin ich kurz vor dem Ziel pitschnass geworden. Hat das geschüttet.


----------



## sinux (13. August 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Schöne Tour gestern mit Jörg. Leider bin ich kurz vor dem Ziel pitschnass geworden. Hat das geschüttet.


 
EU-Südstadt rules - bin erst unter der Dusche (richtig) nass geworden - und dann gab's lecker Frikadellen.


----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2014)

Duschen brauchte ich nicht mehr!


----------



## Ghosteye (13. August 2014)

Wet Trikot contest??

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (13. August 2014)

Nicht nur Trikot


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2014)

Soderle, für morgen!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9872


----------



## sinux (18. August 2014)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht - mittwoch wäre ich dabei...


----------



## yogi71 (18. August 2014)

Vielleicht mach ich dann auch noch was! ;-)


----------



## sinux (18. August 2014)

Habe im Sonntag doch mein Racebike ovn Winter auch Sommer umgebaut. Ich hatte die Hoffnung, dass ich damit das Gruselwetter umstimmen kann.


----------



## yogi71 (27. August 2014)

Für heute, aber etwas später. Ich muss vorher mein neues Auto abholen!  
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. August 2014)

Dann guck mal was die TDH noch von dem letzten unzerfurchten Trail an den Katzensteinen übrig gelassen hat.
Die sin da am Wochenende wohl mit 200 Leuten durch ! Ein hoch auf das Massenfräsen !
Wir guckn gleich mal was noch vom Pizzatrail übrig geblieben ist 
Muss da wohl derbe einschläge gegeben haben, hoffentlich sin von den 200 nich 199 mit blockierten Hinterrad da runter


----------



## yogi71 (27. August 2014)

Sind sie, wir haben die letzten am Pizzatrail getroffen! Grausam, da ist auch alles zerschreddert. Mich kotzen diese Massenveranstaltungen an.
Du kannst die Tour nachfahren, indem du den Spuren folgst. Überall....... Billiger Wald, katzensteine, Altus usw.


----------



## sinux (16. September 2014)

Für morgen

Schönwettertour: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15019


----------



## route61 (17. September 2014)

Hab heute leider kurzfristig 'ne andere Verpflichtung, schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (18. September 2014)

Ein sehr schönes Ründchen gestern mit Jörg und Udo. Dan an den Guide hat er eine schöne Runde zusammengestellt.

Wie sieht es Sonntag mit einem längeren Ründchen aus? Wollte von BAM ins Ahrtal und zurück.


----------



## sinux (18. September 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Ründchen gestern mit Jörg und Udo. Dan an den Guide hat er eine schöne Runde zusammengestellt.
> 
> Wie sieht es Sonntag mit einem längeren Ründchen aus? Wollte von BAM ins Ahrtal und zurück.


 
Werde ich heute abend mal vorsichtig in den Familienrad/t werfen


----------



## yogi71 (18. September 2014)




----------



## sinux (18. September 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


>


Bin dabei.
Der Rad gab mir grünes Licht
Jetzt weitere Planung


----------



## yogi71 (20. September 2014)

Planung abgeschlossen. Bis morgen Jungs.


----------



## Ghosteye (21. September 2014)

Tja leider alles abgesoffen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## yogi71 (21. September 2014)

Shit Wetter, gut das ich gestern eine trockene Runde gefahren bin
http://mtb-jffr.blogspot.de/2014/09/regenfreie-runde.html


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2014)

Wie sieht es Mittwoch mit ner Abendrunde aus?


----------



## Ghosteye (22. September 2014)

Aber nur wenn du den Wettergott auf unsere Seite bringen kannst.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (22. September 2014)

Nach aktullem Stand wäre ich dabei....


----------



## yogi71 (22. September 2014)

Na dann schaun wir mal wie das Wetter wird!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. September 2014)

> *Vorhersage für Nordrhein-Westfalen für Mittwoch, 24.09.2014*
> Am Mittwoch ist es im Norden stark bewölkt, nach Süden zu meist wolkig. Vor allem am Nachmittag muss verbreitet mit schauerartigem Regen gerechnet werden. Die Tageshöchsttemperatur liegt zwischen 14 und 18 Grad. Der Wind weht schwach bis mäßig, im Bergland mit starken Böen aus westlichen Richtungen.In der Nacht zum Donnerstag ist es überwiegend stark bewölkt und zeitweise fällt etwas Regen. Die Temperatur geht auf 10 bis 6 Grad zurück.


----------



## sinux (22. September 2014)

Iss dat et HubiWetta ???

Bin mittwoch dabei, 18:15h, irgendwo in Eu? Bei mir im Kreisel oder im Ruhrpark?


----------



## route61 (22. September 2014)

Bei mir könnte es diesmal auch klappen


----------



## yogi71 (23. September 2014)

Bei Dir Kreisel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. September 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Iss dat et HubiWetta ???
> 
> Bin mittwoch dabei, 18:15h, irgendwo in Eu? Bei mir im Kreisel oder im Ruhrpark?


 
Wenn mir der deutsche Wetterdienst gehören würde dann ja 

Aktuelle Meldung des DWD:



			
				DeutscherWetterdienst schrieb:
			
		

> *Vorhersage für Nordrhein-Westfalen für Mittwoch, 24.09.2014*
> Am Mittwoch ist es im Norden stark bewölkt, nach Süden zu meist wolkig. Ab den Mittagsstunden ziehen von Nordwesten teils kräftige Schauer heran. Am Nachmittag muss dann verbreitet mit Regenschauern und einzelnen Gewittern gerechnet werden. Die Tageshöchsttemperatur liegt zwischen 13 und 17 Grad. Der Wind weht schwach bis mäßig, im Bergland böig aus westlichen Richtungen.In der Nacht zum Donnerstag ist es überwiegend stark bewölkt und zeitweise fällt etwas Regen. Die Temperatur geht auf 10 bis 7 Grad zurück.


----------



## sinux (24. September 2014)

Wer ist heute abend dabei?
Jürgen hat gerade abgesacht - ich will aber eigentlich um 18:15 fahren, aber nicht alleine im dunklen Wald (Safety)


----------



## Ghosteye (24. September 2014)

Sorry ich hatte gestern schon beim Jürgen abgesagt. Ich kann leider nicht.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2014)

Toll die Weichflöte is gestern gefahren und lässt dich jetzt im Riss


----------



## Ghosteye (24. September 2014)

Was geht Dich das an?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2014)

Oha jetz wird er böhse !


----------



## Ghosteye (24. September 2014)

Musst ja auch nicht persönlich werden. Oder gehört das hier dazu?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2014)

Ick glaub du has da watt falsch verstanden wa ?
Aber btw: wer son forums quatsch persönlich nimmt ......


----------



## Ghosteye (24. September 2014)

Ich bin nur der Meinung das die Welt solche Kommentare einfach nicht braucht. Aber da du ja sicherlich anderer Meinung bist lass es gut sein.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190N mit Tapatalk


----------



## sinux (24. September 2014)

Jungs, ihr solltet mal entspannt ein Bierchen trinken gehen - oder zusammen biken ...oder beides.
Bleibt mal entspannt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2014)

Ok, is gebongt.
Dann fahrt weiter bei schönem Wetter und lasst das Heldenwetter den Männern 

ät sinux: Ich bin immer entspannt ! noch ein wenig mehr und ich ging als wackelpudding durch !


----------



## sinux (24. September 2014)

Vllt. gehe ich heute abend auch einfach in der "Geißbock-Schänke" Fußball gucken und Bier trinken............


----------



## sinux (24. September 2014)

Regen.... RAdeln für heute für mich gekänzelt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2014)

Auf den deutschen Wetterdienst ist doch noch verlass !


----------



## route61 (24. September 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Regen.... RAdeln für heute für mich gekänzelt


Gut so, ich hatte beim Anblick der nassen Straße auf einmal auch keine Lust mehr auf 'ne Radtour, obwohl ich ja schon langsam Entzug bekomme. Yogi hat's richtig gemacht, im Nachhinein betrachtet.

Wie sieht denn mit Morgen aus? WDR sagt:
"Am Donnerstag ziehen noch einige dichtere Wolken durch, im Bergland und in Ostwestfalen-Lippe noch mit letzten Schauern. Sonst lockert es von Westen her zeitweise auf. Höchstwerte 14 bis 18 Grad, im Hochsauerland 11 bis 13 Grad."


----------



## sinux (24. September 2014)

Bin morgen auf Dienstreise in Twente.
Lekker borreltje met collegas


----------



## yogi71 (25. September 2014)

Ich könnte heute eventuell. Wann wo?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2014)

Die Köter fahren heute auch ausnahmsweise mal Donnerstags,
wenn ihr möchtet ab 17 Uhr Volksbank Kommern !


----------



## yogi71 (25. September 2014)

Das schaffe ich zeitlich nicht! Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (25. September 2014)

ditto. Danke für die Einladung.

@yogi71: Ginge 17:15 h Euskirchen? Bahnübergang Kuchenheim o. Stotzheim.


----------



## yogi71 (25. September 2014)

Könnte klappen, melde mich! Wenn dann Bahnübergang Kuchenheim


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2014)

Heißer Tip: Nicht auf den Gleisen warten !


----------



## yogi71 (25. September 2014)

Warum nicht???? Ist bestimmt lustig, mit dem MTB von 0 auf 100 in 2sec. Wer schafft das schon?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2014)

Wär mal ne neue Sportart: Zugjöring !


----------



## route61 (25. September 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wär mal ne neue Sportart: Zugjöring !


???

Wenn das das ist, was ich denke ... das ist doch Volkssport! Hier ein Beispiel: Der ehem. Ortsvorsteher von DHO wollte nicht mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. September 2014)

Ne Jöring sieht in etwa so aus: 





und nun ersetze Hund gegen Bahn !


----------



## yogi71 (25. September 2014)

Oder umgekehrt?


----------



## Pete04 (25. September 2014)

Hach, menno, tut euch doch vertragen! Sowohl die reudigen Hunde als auch de freudigen Spaßbiker haben dem Netz ja wohl mehr als genug Inspiration (und damit verbundener Ehrenarbeit von wegen "Tourenberichte ins Netz stellen" verpasst in Sachen "Schmeiss dich druff aufs Bike!") - Mehr kann mers nitt tun - Ihr macht den Newcomers doch Angst, Comparsen! Vielleicht ein "der Kaiser schickt seine Soldaten aus" inne Schavener Heide? (Hupps, ein kleiner Spaß!) Lasset Alterswürde walten, der Pete


----------



## route61 (25. September 2014)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ne Jöring sieht in etwa so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstanden. Unser Hund ist leider schon seit mehr als einem Jahr tot und mit der Bahn hab ich bedenken, das Gummiband irgendwie dran zu bekommen.

Übrigens schöne Tour heute fast komplett im Hellen mit Yogi. Schweinheim, Beuelskopf, Todenfeld und Scheuren tangiert, und durch einen Korridor im gesperrten Flamersheimer Wald an die Steinbachtalsperre geheizt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Hach, menno, tut euch doch vertragen! Sowohl die reudigen Hunde als auch de freudigen Spaßbiker haben dem Netz ja wohl mehr als genug Inspiration (und damit verbundener Ehrenarbeit von wegen "Tourenberichte ins Netz stellen" verpasst in Sachen "Schmeiss dich druff aufs Bike!") - Mehr kann mers nitt tun - Ihr macht den Newcomers doch Angst, Comparsen! Vielleicht ein "der Kaiser schickt seine Soldaten aus" inne Schavener Heide? (Hupps, ein kleiner Spaß!) Lasset Alterswürde walten, der Pete


 
Ruhig blut ! Wofür vertragen ? Für virtuelles Wortgemetzel ? Wie schon oben erwähnt soll man das ganze nich so eng sehen in irgendwelchen Foren, ausserdem waren/sind die Kommentare immer mit reichlich  und  versehen, zudem: er Sarkassmuss und Ironie in meinen Beiträgen findet darf's behalten ! Zudem wäre diese ständige verabredungs-posterei doch auch langweillig, da muss mal watt schmiss innen Karton, damit die newcomer auch gleich merken: dat hier is kein Ponyhof !  

Rurseeufer ? Enterei abseits vonne Gazza-Streifen kann teuer werden. Macht ma nur zu Ranger freien Zeit. Rosenmontags is top, der Yogi kann's bestätigen !


----------



## yogi71 (26. September 2014)

Yep kann ich nur bestätigen! Vielleicht 2015 wieder?

GESTERN


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. September 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Yep kann ich nur bestätigen! Vielleicht 2015 wieder?
> 
> GESTERN


 
Glücklicher welcher so weit im vorraus Planen kann 



route61 schrieb:


> Korridor im gesperrten Flamersheimer Wald an die Steinbachtalsperre geheizt.


 
Gestern mal das lokale Durchhalteblatt durchgeblättert, nu hagelts aber böööhse Leserbriefe gen Herr Assenmacher.
Man munkelt der verbiss käme nicht vom "durch Pilzesammler aufgescheuchten Wild" sondern von der Überpopulation.
Lokale Bikegrössen mit Draht zur "Wildindustie"  bestätigten das, Fotoauswertung einer Lichtung beim Michelsberg: 320 Rehbraten


----------



## sinux (29. September 2014)

Der von Herrn Assenmacher verwaltete "WALD IST GESPERRT"

Wie verhaltet Ihr Euch?
Haltet Ihr Euch an die Sperrung?


----------



## yogi71 (29. September 2014)

Ich halte mich dran. Teilweise steht aber unter den Schildern für Fahrräder frei!
Ich habe keinen Bock auf unnötigen Streß und das gilt ja auch nur bis 15.10.


----------



## yogi71 (29. September 2014)

Diese Woche ne Abendrunde, durch nicht gesperrtes Gebiet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## route61 (29. September 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Diese Woche ne Abendrunde, durch nicht gesperrtes Gebiet?


Cheap Forest, Katzestee?


----------



## yogi71 (29. September 2014)

Yep, haben ja genug Wald! Di oder Mi?

Letzten Samstag


----------



## sinux (29. September 2014)

Di oder Mi geht bei mir bis jetzt an beiden Tagen.


----------



## yogi71 (29. September 2014)

Für morgen......

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12647


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Der von Herrn Assenmacher verwaltete "WALD IST GESPERRT"
> 
> Wie verhaltet Ihr Euch?
> Haltet Ihr Euch an die Sperrung?


 
Hat der jetzt schon an den zugängen verbotsschilder aufgestellt oder nur auf bestimmten Wegen oder wie muss man das verstehen ?
Grundsätzlich empfiehlt es sich sich an die Sperrungen zu halten, ansonsten giesst man ja nur noch mehr Wasser auf die Mühlen.

Ich ziteire hier mal den lieben Trailhunter:



> Zitat:
> *§ 4 (Fn 4)*
> *Sperren von Waldflächen*
> *(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)*
> ...


----------



## sinux (30. September 2014)

Soweit ich überblicken stehen an allen Waldzugängen zwischen Steinbachtalsperre und Michelsberg die tollen Schilder. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass ca. 80 Schilder aufgestellt wurden.
Das Sperren eines so gr0ßen Waldgebiets hat für mich schon etwas von Willkür bzw. die Vertretung von Interessen Einzelner (Barone von und zus)


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2014)

Das war auch mal im KSTA zu lesen, anscheinend sperrt die Waldschrat den Wald weil es dort durch die von Pilzesammler, Biker und Wanderer aufgescheuchten Tiere mehr verbiss geben würde. Denke auch das dort "nur" im Interesse der Jagdpächter gehandelt wird, wie schon erwähnt gibt's wohl Wildzählungen am Michelsberg mit mehr als 300 Tieren in einer Herde. Das sind für mein empfinden ja fast schon mittelalterliche Wildbestände nur halt mit dem Nachteil das der Wald nicht mehr mittelalterlichen Bestand hat, denn sonst wurde das auch nicht's ausmachen denk ich !

Aber wenn's eh nur bis 15.10. begrenzt ist wird man die zwei Wochen auch noch aushalten ! Sofern's nicht verlänger wird ...


----------



## on any sunday (30. September 2014)

Im Mittelalter war der Wald schon ziemlich abgeholzt, war schon damals in der Eifel fies kalt und der Bergbau noch voll im Gange.

Das wird nur gemacht, damit sich der Herr Hirsch in Ruhe vermehren kann.  

http://www.kreis-euskirchen.de/umwelt/natur_und_landschaftsschutz/pilze.php


----------



## sinux (30. September 2014)

... und deswegen scheuchen wir heute mal die Wildviecher an den Katzensteinen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. September 2014)

Also wenn ich folgendes auf der Seite vom Kreis lese:



			
				KreisEusirchen.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aus *Gründen der Wildhege* ist das *Verlassen der öffentlichen Wege* und solchen mit öffentlichem Charakter (z.B. Wander-, Reitwege oder Lehrpfade), die durch Schilder gekennzeichnet sind, befristet *verboten*.



dann deute ich das so das es grundsätzlich nicht verboten ist den Wald dort zu betreten/befahren sondern lediglich die Wege zu verlassen !
Was für uns ja keine Einschränkung ergibt sondern wei immer halt !


----------



## eifeler (30. September 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> Soweit ich überblicken stehen an allen Waldzugängen zwischen Steinbachtalsperre und Michelsberg die tollen Schilder. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass ca. 80 Schilder aufgestellt wurden.
> Das Sperren eines so gr0ßen Waldgebiets hat für mich schon etwas von Willkür bzw. die Vertretung von Interessen Einzelner (Barone von und zus)



Tach zusammen...

Ohne das ich die Sperrung gut heiße (sie schränkt mich auch in meinen Routenmöglichkeiten ein), aber hier handelt es sich imho nunmal um Privatwald bzw. -besitz. Und die Wege dürfen doch auch weiterhin befahren werden, halt nur nicht "querwaldein"...

Ich möchte auch nicht, dass jeder durch meinen Vorgarten springt und radelt. Nur ist der "Vorgarten" hier halt etwas größer dimensioniert. Sind Eure Grundstücke nicht eingezäunt?

Von Willkür zu sprechen finde ich nicht richtig.

Gruß
eifeler


----------



## sinux (30. September 2014)

Neeee, Leute.
Der "Wald ist gesperrt" - das heißt alle Wege und nicht Wege.
Da darfst Du nicht rein, sacht der Herr Förster Assenmachen


----------



## eifeler (30. September 2014)

Ich meine das bezieht sich nur auf abseits der Wege... Im meine, im Kölner Stadtanzünder hätte man ihn so zitiert, das man gar nix gegen die Wanderer u. Biker hätte, sofern sie denn auf den Wegen blieben.

Sei´s drum... bis 15. werden wir´s wohl schaffen, einen Bogen um den Wald zu machen.

In diesem Sinne... Kette rechts...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (30. September 2014)

Bitteschön, zur freien Interpretation freigegeben 
Bisher hat mich jedenfalls beim durchfahren der gesperrten Wegstrecken noch kein Förster, Jäger, Waldarbeiter oder sonst einer der im Wald was zu sagen hätte festgenommen


----------



## eifeler (30. September 2014)

Sag ich doch... Freie Fahrt auf den Wegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (30. September 2014)

eifeler schrieb:


> Sag ich doch... Freie Fahrt auf den Wegen...



Na dann lies mal den roten Text, erster Satz "...beinhaltet Wege.."

Soviel zur Interpretation


----------



## BlackKnight29 (30. September 2014)

Und etwas weiter unten, ebenfalls in rot geschrieben, steht:"...darunter fällt....aber nicht das Fahrradfahren auf Wegen."

Wat denn nu  ?


----------



## eifeler (30. September 2014)

Einigen wir uns auf Unentschieden... ;-) leider kann man mit dem Förster nicht sachlich sprechen. Selbst festgestellt, als ich auf dem normalen Forstweg unterwegs war. Und zwar zu einer Zeit, als von Sperrung, egal in was für einem Umfang, noch nicht die Rede war...


----------



## yogi71 (30. September 2014)

Dank an meine Mitfahrer, das war eine schöne Abendrunde.


----------



## sinux (30. September 2014)

Stimmt, und matsch ist wieder ab


----------



## route61 (30. September 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Dank an meine Mitfahrer, das war eine schöne Abendrunde.





sinux schrieb:


> Stimmt, und matsch ist wieder ab



Dem kann ich mich anschließen, allerdings ist der Dreck noch auf dem Rad und einem Teil der Klamotten 





Bis Bald

B.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Oktober 2014)

Feines Foto! 

http://mtb-yogi.blogspot.de/2014/10/feines-abendrundchen.html


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2014)

eifeler schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns auf Unentschieden... ;-) leider kann man mit dem Förster nicht sachlich sprechen. Selbst festgestellt, als ich auf dem normalen Forstweg unterwegs war. Und zwar zu einer Zeit, als von Sperrung, egal in was für einem Umfang, noch nicht die Rede war...


 
Kann ich bestätigen, ich hätte vor ein paar Jahren fast mal in der nähe der Steinbachtalsperre bekanntschaft mit seinem Außenspiegel vom Jeep gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Feines Foto!
> 
> http://mtb-yogi.blogspot.de/2014/10/feines-abendrundchen.html


 

Ich seh nur zwei hässliche Menschen vor einem Betonkklotz was soll da fein dran sein ?


----------



## route61 (1. Oktober 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Feines Foto!
> 
> http://mtb-yogi.blogspot.de/2014/10/feines-abendrundchen.html


 
Schöner Bericht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (1. Oktober 2014)

Betonklotz? Bestimmt haben sie dort für eine unfallfreie Heimfahrt gebetet.


----------



## yogi71 (1. Oktober 2014)

Wollten wir, war aber schon geschlossen! Sind aber auch ohne Gebet gut angekommen!

So Freitag ist wieder bergisches Land angesagt! Wetter soll ja perfekt werden.


----------



## Enrgy (1. Oktober 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wollten wir, war aber schon geschlossen!



 ist die tür der kapelle jetzt abends dicht? 





yogi71 schrieb:


> So Freitag ist wieder bergisches Land angesagt!



oha, müssmer aber mal schnell unsere trails vor den touris verstecken


----------



## Deleted 30320 (1. Oktober 2014)

Ja wird ab 17 Uhr abgeschlossen !


----------



## yogi71 (1. Oktober 2014)

Yep Kapelle wird Abends abgeschlossen. Könnt ja einer was Beton klauen.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (1. Oktober 2014)

Oder die Kerz´chen oder die Glaskugeln darin


----------



## Enrgy (1. Oktober 2014)

oder es wird party gefeiert und man hat hinterher den müll als hinterlassenschaft. dann lieber zumachen.
ist aber ein ganz besonderer bau, war schon 3x zu besuch.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (1. Oktober 2014)

Yepp, ein interessantes Bauwerk..., besonders für die Touris


----------



## yogi71 (1. Oktober 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ist die tür der kapelle jetzt abends dicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brauchst du nicht verstecken, werde sie ganz vorsichtig behandeln. Habe ein paar von denen letzte Woche schon besucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Habe ein paar von denen letzte Woche schon besucht.



da hast du mir viel voraus. ich war seit anfang juni nicht mehr aufm rad 
mein local-status ist damit schon fast verwirkt


----------



## yogi71 (2. Oktober 2014)

Wie kommt´s?


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2014)

keinen bock mehr...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2014)

Wie geht das denn ?


----------



## Enrgy (2. Oktober 2014)

ganz einfach: seit 1991 die selben feldwege, forstautobahnen, trails, auf- und abfahrten. um was neues zu sehen, muß man schon am we mit dem auto weiter weg fahren, evtl. übernachten, wozu ich nicht unbedingt lust habe. und bikeurlaub war mal ganz groß in den 90ern. das ist lange her. bliebe nur das neumodische spring+hüpf, aber auch das ist nicht meine welt. außerdem muß man ja auch wieder mind. 100km anfahrt einplanen. mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Oktober 2014)

Neue Bikekumpanen bringen oft neuen schwung, fahr doch beim yogi mit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (4. Oktober 2014)

Genau fahr einfach bei Hubi oder mir mit, es gibt immer was zu lachen und viel Spaß.


----------



## ultra2 (4. Oktober 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Genau fahr einfach bei Hubi oder mir mit, es gibt immer was zu lachen und viel Spaß.



Hallo Volker, ich würde dir ja auch anbieten bei uns mitzufahren. Aber du bist uns zu alt.

Zudem kann ich deine Argumentation voll umfänglich nachvollziehen.

Aber Vespa rumrollern macht auch Spass. Vielleicht hat alles seine Zeit.


----------



## supasini (4. Oktober 2014)

Hi Volker,
ich will gleich was auf Altherrentour ins Ahrtal, vielleicht hast du ja Lust (auch wenn du dann wieder mal ne lange Anfahrt hast) - wäre in ca. 2 h Startklar in Altenahr oder so...


----------



## Enrgy (4. Oktober 2014)

supasini schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> ich will gleich was auf Altherrentour ins Ahrtal, vielleicht hast du ja Lust (auch wenn du dann wieder mal ne lange Anfahrt hast) - wäre in ca. 2 h Startklar in Altenahr oder so...




danke für das angebot martin, ich muß aber heut nachmittag meine frau nebst mutter zum flughafen fahren (und in 1 woche wieder abholen). vielleicht dreh ich hier noch ne kleine runde.


----------



## eifeler (6. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit zusammen...

Noch jemand Lust auf betreutes radeln? Würde am Samstag die Weilerswister RTF fahren wollen...


----------



## route61 (6. Oktober 2014)

http://www.rtc-weilerswist.de/bezirksabschlussfahrt.html#oben
keine schlechte Idee. An welche Strecke hast Du da gedacht?  RR nehme ich an


----------



## eifeler (6. Oktober 2014)

Jau, würde mit´m Dackelschneider fahren... 

Strecke bin ich flexibel... Bei Anreise von Eu aus die 75er, da ich So noch mit´m MTB raus wollte...

Tante Edith sagt: "Wenn´s regnet, fährt der eifeler nicht!"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2014)

Uha, Dackelschneider. 
Da krisch isch immer Juckreitz und Ausschlag wegen meiner Asphaltallergie


----------



## eifeler (6. Oktober 2014)

Ab und an ist die dunkle Seite der Macht halt stärker...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (6. Oktober 2014)

Ah verstehe, dann muss ich immer in den Garten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (13. Oktober 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene 
Ich muss morgen im Pfälzer Wald einen Schrank abholen und will die Fahrt auch sinnvoll nutzen. 
Also wär Zeit & Lust hat morgen eine Runde durch den Mountainbikepark Pfälzerwald zu drehen, bitte bei mir melden. Ich habe einen Platz frei..


----------



## AnjaR (13. Oktober 2014)

sorry, falscher Thread


----------



## route61 (14. Oktober 2014)

Da ich leider nicht mit in den Pälzer Wald konnte, habe ich wenigsten die Feierabendsonne genutzt für eine MTB Rennradtour durch die Börde.
Im HG die Burg Bodenheim






Gras





Festung Veynau





Trail zw. Veynau und Obergarzem





Dürscheven





Der Westen von der Erft aus





Jemad Lust diese Woche auf 'ne Tour? Do. wird Wetter wechselhaft :-(


----------



## supasini (15. Oktober 2014)

Wir (Katerpoldi und ich) haben gestern das schöne Wetter zu ner ausführlichen Tour Euskirchen-Radioteleskop auf bekannten Wegen genutzt. Hier zwei Bilder vom Wespentrail:


----------



## sinux (15. Oktober 2014)

@route61 & @supasini : Tolle Bilder - der Herbst hat halt die schönsten Farben


----------



## sinux (30. Oktober 2014)

Morgen, 31.10., Tüürchen 15:00h MTB oder RR ab [email protected]
Jemand dabei?


----------



## supasini (30. Oktober 2014)

versuch's - kann aber erst kurz vorher sagen, ob's klappert...


----------



## sinux (30. Oktober 2014)

@supasini - würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## yogi71 (30. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ein bisschen zu früh. Schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinux (30. Oktober 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das ist ein bisschen zu früh. Schade


Dann ist es aber noch hell


----------



## route61 (31. Oktober 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Das ist ein bisschen zu früh. Schade


Ditto. 



sinux schrieb:


> Dann ist es aber noch hell


Habe halt feste Arbeitszeit. Hat auch Vorteile.


----------



## yogi71 (31. Oktober 2014)

Heute Abend eine Runde ab Euskirchen Stadtpark (Kreisel) 17.15 Uhr start. Wer dabei?


----------



## Pete04 (31. Oktober 2014)

route61 schrieb:


> Da ich leider nicht mit in den Pälzer Wald konnte, habe ich wenigsten die Feierabendsonne genutzt für eine MTB Rennradtour durch die Börde.
> Im HG die Burg Bodenheim
> 
> 
> ...



Für 'ne Rennradtour iss datt Griffmaterial abber merkwürdig gerade, lieber Bertram! Komm vorbei, ich bieg ett Dir aus Mitleid wieder gerade...


----------



## route61 (31. Oktober 2014)

Pete04 schrieb:


> Für 'ne Rennradtour iss datt Griffmaterial abber merkwürdig gerade, lieber Bertram! Komm vorbei, ich bieg ett Dir aus Mitleid wieder gerade...



Nächste Woche nach der Arbeit. Wenn da noch Sperrung in der Pingsdorfer Str. ist, komm ich sowieso bei Dir vorbei, also Null Umweg. Halt dann schon mal die Rohrzange bereit.
Eigentlich dacht ich, es merkt keiner, dass ich einen Riserbar auf mein Racebike montiert hab, aber Dir entgeht wohl garnix


----------



## route61 (1. November 2014)

Wer fährt denn nun morgen? Ich würde gerne mal wieder mein MTB seiner Bestimmung zuführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (1. November 2014)

Wir fahren morgen 9.30 Uhr ab Stotzheim Parkplatz. Ca. 60km Richtung Effelsberg usw


----------



## route61 (2. November 2014)

sinux schrieb:


> @route61 & @supasini : ... - der Herbst hat halt die schönsten Farben


Ich habe mal versucht, das Licht von heute Morgen einzufangen. Leider musste ich an der Steinbach feststellen, dass ich keine Karte in der Kamera hatte .
Habs dann mit'm Handy versucht. Mit mäßigem Ergebnis.





Immerhin gabs überhaupt Fotos, auch wenn sie verwackelt sind und das Licht und die Farben kaum rüberkommen.





















Einen Kilometer vor Kreuzberg gings dann zurück über Krählingen, Häselingen, den Hochthürmer, Houverath, Scheuren zur Steinbachtalsperre .
Yogi und Udo haben bestimmt bessere Fotos.

Vielen Dank an Yogi für die Org und das Guiding und an beide für die nette Gesellschaft. Ein gelungener Novembersonntag!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. November 2014)

Ganz fiese Aktion,
hoffentlich lässt du das eingefangene Licht auch wieder raus ... bestimmt dunkel jetz da an der Steinbach !


----------



## BlackKnight29 (3. November 2014)

Gestern war das Licht noch da, aber Ich geh, bzw fahr gleich mal gucken!!
Noch'n Kaffe und dann sattle ich auf ...


----------



## sinux (3. November 2014)

q.e.d - Nehme Händies zum Telefonieren und Kameras zum Fotografieren.
Aber die Farben sind trotzdem schön ;-)


----------



## yogi71 (4. November 2014)

Besser sind meine Fotos auch nicht.

Guckst Du

Traumhafter Herbsttag

So ich habe jetzt Zwangspause, Arzt hat Schleimbeutelentzündung im linken Knie festgestellt und direkt punktiert! Jetzt sind ein paar Tage Ruhe angesagt!


----------



## Pete04 (4. November 2014)

Herzlichet Beileid, lieber Cheffe! Bei eher esoterischem Heilungsansatz biete ich natürlich jederzeit einen gekühlten Raum (auch mit Kaffee!)
- teils mit interessanten Mitbewohnern (nein, nich im Kaffee!) werd schnell heile, der Pete


----------



## route61 (4. November 2014)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Besser sind meine Fotos auch nicht.
> 
> Guckst Du
> 
> ...


Dann mal schnelle Heilung gewünscht.

Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass man bei Bachdurchfahrten die Beine hochnehmen und genügend Schwung haben sollte. Funktioniert allerdings nur bis zu einer gewissen Tiefe


----------



## yogi71 (7. April 2015)

Bin wieder da.
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15276


----------

